# What do normal people - think of Israel?



## Beelzebub

President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.

*Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*

*"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.

Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.

Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.

Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.

With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.

He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*

*President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*


I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Normal people do not blow themselves up in order to mass murder civilians.  Normal people do not use their own women and children as sand bags and for shields while launching unprovoked attacks against a sovereign State that has been most gracious and generous to their presence!    I'd say Israel is doing the best she can do under extraordinary circumstances.  Normal people do not think like you.  I can tell you that right now.  Israel is not a sick society.  Israel is a healthy, vibrant prospering society trying to keep a sick society out of their midst.  My advice to Israel is to send these Arabs back to their native lands of Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, and beyond.  They do not belong in Gaza.  They must go!


----------



## Beelzebub

Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.
> 
> Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.
> 
> Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.
> 
> Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.
> 
> With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.
> 
> He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.



Realistically, I don't think there's anything to do but what's been done to this point. Israel exists on a giant bullseye. Its neighbors don't want it there and are never going to be okay with it being there. Countries bordering may not attack openly, but they'll gladly use terror group proxies to to nip at Israel's heels until the end of time. 

To ensure Israel's security you either have to hit your enemy so hard they never hit you again, or you have to grant concessions and make compromises. Some of the latter are always possible if painful, others aren't. Keeping hoping for a third option to present itself like hostile aliens invading uniting all mankind but nothing on radar at the moment.


----------



## Daniyel

The way its all taken out of context is quite funny actually.
Today, 12 years ago was the Karkur Junction  Terror attack, symbolizing the society of Israel, 14 people died of all color, race and religion.
Karkur junction suicide bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

This is the sickness the right-wing president(coming from the Likud by the way) was talking about is the uprising violence by guess who -Arabs- and Jews of Jerusalem when Israeli Arabs consider themselves Palestinians, and starting riots against Israel, that violence is the sickness, and for every sickness there is the cure, better law enforcement as Jerusalem mayor Bareket said would fix it, Rivlin agreed.

And because you had such a wonderful things to say about Rivlin let me join you and include one of the reasons I vote for the Likud.

*Rivlin "Construction in Jerusalem is NON-NEGOTIABLE"*


----------



## Beelzebub

Israel can never hit their enemies so hard that they will stop opposing Israel.  At the most they could hurt neighbouring states so badly that they would avoid conflict, but alienate the rest of the world as they do it.

Israel has to consider peace and massive reparations to those it has robbed and harmed, or be dissolved in the sea of hate it has caused.


----------



## Daniyel

No negotiable.

You keep searching under the light just because you can't see in the dark, stop preaching to Israel like you are any better, you are just hiding behind your monitor and bash Israel in your free time, lying that you all care about the Palestinians -pff- while doing the complete opposite.


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.


First you have to determine who is normal before you ask the question. Or you'll have abnormal critters answering and there goes your point.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to determine who is normal before you ask the question. Or you'll have abnormal critters answering and there goes your point.
Click to expand...


Yes.  I see your point.
I was hoping Danny Boy might realise he is way off the 'normal' curve, but we can consider this as a sort of therapy for him.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Hossfly said:


> First you have to determine who is normal before you ask the question. Or you'll have abnormal critters answering and there goes your point.



and, of course, you would have to BE normal in order to determine that.

Might as well have Charles Manson be the judge of proper etiquette.


----------



## Beelzebub

Dogmaphobe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to determine who is normal before you ask the question. Or you'll have abnormal critters answering and there goes your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, you would have to BE normal in order to determine that.
> 
> Might as well have Charles Manson be the judge of proper etiquette.
Click to expand...


I think that is very rude of you to Hoss.  
I am sure he can judge what is normal, well enough, even if it is a little over the horizon from where he is.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Daniyel

Hmm 'Free Palestine' is the new motto for 'We hate Israel and finally have anything close to be a reason for saying "Israelis are brutal ruthless bastards" ' is exceptionally mature and polite, nah..


----------



## MJB12741

Beelzebub said:


> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.



Gosh, wouldn't it be wonder if Israel would teach their children to love Palestinian children like Palestinians  teach their children love Israeli children?  Seriouly Beez,you are ablast.  Please don't ever leave us.


----------



## Truthseeker420

I think Israel is on a mission much like Manifest Destiny. They use the religious ignorant to commit genocide against the Palestinians and take their land. The oil companies support this to cause tension in the Middle East and drive up oil prices. The difference between Native Americans and Palestinians are the Native Americans didn't have 2 billion and growing Muslims supporting them.


----------



## SAYIT

Delta4Embassy said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically, I don't think there's anything to do but what's been done to this point. Israel exists on a giant bullseye. Its neighbors don't want it there and are never going to be okay with it being there. Countries bordering may not attack openly, but they'll gladly use terror group proxies to to nip at Israel's heels until the end of time.
> 
> To ensure Israel's security you either have to hit your enemy so hard they never hit you again, or you have to grant concessions and make compromises. Some of the latter are always possible if painful, others aren't. Keeping hoping for a third option to present itself like hostile aliens invading uniting all mankind but nothing on radar at the moment.
Click to expand...


So how do Israeli concessions and compromises, short of national suicide, ensure Israel's security?


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> Israel can never hit their enemies so hard that they will stop opposing Israel.  At the most they could hurt neighbouring states so badly that they would avoid conflict, but alienate the rest of the world as they do it.
> 
> Israel has to consider peace and massive reparations to those it has robbed and harmed, or be dissolved in the sea of hate it has caused.



Both were discussed in 2000-2001 but Arafat slipped away in the night rather than agree to peace and reparations and started his 2nd (and final) INTIFADAH.
Oops.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  *It is also a fair summary of much of the world*.




Do you have a source for that claim?


----------



## toastman

Beezle, you really have a messed up mind. Sick society, ya right 

Stop attacking Israel, renounce terrorism, and things will start to change.

OR

Continue attacking Israel, but don't whine at the retaliation.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.



"Sick, tyrranical and murderous political movement"

        

Stop it, just stop it. You're embaressing yourself.


----------



## Kondor3

Truthseeker420 said:


> I think Israel is on a mission much like Manifest Destiny. They use the religious ignorant to commit genocide against the Palestinians and take their land. The oil companies support this to cause tension in the Middle East and drive up oil prices. The difference between Native Americans and Palestinians are the Native Americans didn't have 2 billion and growing Muslims supporting them.



Quite a speech, there, Sparky... pure horseshit, but... quite a speech... you tell 'em, little Arab Buddy...


----------



## Sunni Man

Zionism was born in the midst of blood libel many decades ago.

And the Juden blood libel ritual continues unabated today.    .......      

.


----------



## Kondor3

Sunni Man said:


> Zionism was born in the midst of blood libel many decades ago.
> 
> And the Juden blood libel ritual continues unabated today.    .......
> 
> .


Fun, ain't it?


----------



## teddyearp

I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?


----------



## SAYIT

teddyearp said:


> I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?



179 days and *ABOUT* 11 hours? Could you be more blasé?


----------



## Hossfly

teddyearp said:


> I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?


I hope you don't have to see what normal people from Palestine think of Israel, Teddy.






PA president Mahmoud Abbas on October 18, 2014, called on Palestinian Arabs to use “all means” to prevent Israeli “settlers” from entering the Temple Mount. (Photo: Flash90)

Swastikas alongside the Star of David, the ancient Jewish symbol, greeted visitors to the Temple Mount – Judaism’s holiest site – on Sunday morning, following incitement on Friday by Palestinian Authority Chair Mahmoud Abbas, who stated that Jews should be prohibited from visiting the compound.

Abbas called on Palestinians living in east Jerusalem to maintain a large presence on the Mount in order to resist the “fierce onslaught” of Jewish visitors.

Meyer Beck, a freelance photographer for United with Israel and a regular visitor to the site, was “appalled that at our most sanctified place, I would have to be exposed to abhorrent hate graffiti. I come to the closest place for man to approach God and here I have this barrier to my prayers. Who is protecting _Har Habayit_ (the Hebrew name for the site)?”


Swastikas Deface Temple Mount after Incitement by Abbas United with Israel


----------



## Truthseeker420

Kondor3 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Israel is on a mission much like Manifest Destiny. They use the religious ignorant to commit genocide against the Palestinians and take their land. The oil companies support this to cause tension in the Middle East and drive up oil prices. The difference between Native Americans and Palestinians are the Native Americans didn't have 2 billion and growing Muslims supporting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a speech, there, Sparky... pure horseshit, but... quite a speech... you tell 'em, little Arab Buddy...
Click to expand...


Strike one....I am not Arab.


----------



## MJB12741

The OP asks what do normal people think of Israel?  Normal people praise Israel for its endless worldly contributions for better lives.

On the other hand, not all people are normal people who praise Israel.

Palestinians Are Celebrating And Praising The Kidnapping Of Three Israeli Teens Photos


----------



## Truthseeker420

MJB12741 said:


> The OP asks what do normal people think of Israel?  Normal people praise Israel for its endless worldly contributions for better lives.
> 
> On the other hand, not all people are normal people who praise Israel.
> 
> Palestinians Are Celebrating And Praising The Kidnapping Of Three Israeli Teens Photos



U.S. did the same ting when taking Native American land, called them savages, accused the of raping and killing white children. Demonizing the enemy is a typical tactic used to support their genocide.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Nazi demonized Jews as actual demons.


----------



## MJB12741

Truthseeker420 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP asks what do normal people think of Israel?  Normal people praise Israel for its endless worldly contributions for better lives.
> 
> On the other hand, not all people are normal people who praise Israel.
> 
> Palestinians Are Celebrating And Praising The Kidnapping Of Three Israeli Teens Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. did the same ting when taking Native American land, called them savages, accused the of raping and killing white children. Demonizing the enemy is a typical tactic used to support their genocide.
Click to expand...


For how many more generations would you like for Israel to allow the Palestinian squatters to remain on Israel's land?  Damn Zionists are insane for their treatment of the Palestinians with peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so the Palestinians can remain.  Face it, no surrounding Arab country ever treated the Palestinians like Israel does.


----------



## Beelzebub

SAYIT said:


> So how do Israeli concessions and compromises, short of national suicide, ensure Israel's security?



Unless Palestinians have equal security from Israel then Israel deserves no security.

There are two solutions.  Israel makes peace.  As the powerful partner - in the short term - it is the only side that can offer acceptable terms.  Or evacuate back to Europe, and if you like the USA, which seems to like your psychotic type.


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beezle, you really have a messed up mind. Sick society, ya right
> 
> Stop attacking Israel, renounce terrorism, and things will start to change.
> 
> OR
> 
> Continue attacking Israel, but don't whine at the retaliation.



You missed the point AGAIN Toasty.  You are good at that. 
The OP is from Jewish Israelis.  Not me.

How are you going to retaliate against them?


----------



## Beelzebub

MJB12741 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, wouldn't it be wonder if Israel would teach their children to love Palestinian children like Palestinians  teach their children love Israeli children?  Seriouly Beez,you are ablast.  Please don't ever leave us.
Click to expand...


I shall.  But don't you worry.  By the time I do, Israel may  have left us, or there will be 50 to replace me.  And they may not be so sweet as I.

As to teaching children:  They don't hate before you have taught them to hate.  So just stop teaching them that they are the Eternal Victims and are expected to kill Palestinians as soon as they can, because they are Gods Chosen Master Race.

Children are good at identifying injustice.  Let them see things naturally, and they will soon see that what Israel does to children of Palestinians is abhorrent, and they will work to end the crimes of your generation.


----------



## Daniyel

The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.


----------



## Beelzebub

Daniyel said:


> The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
> Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.



IDF "law enforcement".




> The daily reality of the occupation: Soldiers detain developmentally-disabled child in Hebron, 19 Oct. 2014
> 
> Yesterday, soldiers briefly detained a developmentally disabled Palestinian boy, who is under the age of criminal responsibility, on suspicion that he had thrown stones. The boy, A. a-Rajbi, (full name withheld in interest of privacy) who will be 12 in a month, was detained after Palestinian children threw stones at soldiers on the main road of the Jabel Johar neighborhood in Hebron, close to the settlement of Kiryat Arba. A-Rajbi was handcuffed, blindfolded, and held on the floor of an army jeep for some 15 minutes until his father arrived and convinced the soldiers to release his son, who is mentally disabled and cannot speak.
> 
> In the video footage, filmed by B’Tselem volunteer Samih Da’na from his window, soldiers are seen holding the boy, handcuffing him, blindfolding him and closing him in the jeep, despite cries by Palestinian residents that the boy is mentally disabled. The footage also shows settlers from Kiryat Arba, watching the incident from behind the settlement’s fence. Some are seen calling out encouragement to the soldiers, including several racist remarks.



 B Tselem Facebook 

It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do Israeli concessions and compromises, short of national suicide, ensure Israel's security?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Palestinians have equal security from Israel then Israel deserves no security.
> 
> There are two solutions.  Israel makes peace.  As the powerful partner - in the short term - it is the only side that can offer acceptable terms.  Or evacuate back to Europe, and if you like the USA, which seems to like your psychotic type.
Click to expand...

 
Israel can't make peace with neighbors who are not just unwilling to consider the concept but committed to her destruction. As already mentioned, no concessions or compromises, short of national suicide, will satisfy their "peaceful" Palestinian neighbors.


----------



## Daniyel

Beelzebub said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
> Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF "law enforcement".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daily reality of the occupation: Soldiers detain developmentally-disabled child in Hebron, 19 Oct. 2014
> 
> Yesterday, soldiers briefly detained a developmentally disabled Palestinian boy, who is under the age of criminal responsibility, on suspicion that he had thrown stones. The boy, A. a-Rajbi, (full name withheld in interest of privacy) who will be 12 in a month, was detained after Palestinian children threw stones at soldiers on the main road of the Jabel Johar neighborhood in Hebron, close to the settlement of Kiryat Arba. A-Rajbi was handcuffed, blindfolded, and held on the floor of an army jeep for some 15 minutes until his father arrived and convinced the soldiers to release his son, who is mentally disabled and cannot speak.
> 
> In the video footage, filmed by B’Tselem volunteer Samih Da’na from his window, soldiers are seen holding the boy, handcuffing him, blindfolding him and closing him in the jeep, despite cries by Palestinian residents that the boy is mentally disabled. The footage also shows settlers from Kiryat Arba, watching the incident from behind the settlement’s fence. Some are seen calling out encouragement to the soldiers, including several racist remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B Tselem Facebook
> 
> It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.
Click to expand...


Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.


----------



## Beelzebub

Daniyel said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
> Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF "law enforcement".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daily reality of the occupation: Soldiers detain developmentally-disabled child in Hebron, 19 Oct. 2014
> 
> Yesterday, soldiers briefly detained a developmentally disabled Palestinian boy, who is under the age of criminal responsibility, on suspicion that he had thrown stones. The boy, A. a-Rajbi, (full name withheld in interest of privacy) who will be 12 in a month, was detained after Palestinian children threw stones at soldiers on the main road of the Jabel Johar neighborhood in Hebron, close to the settlement of Kiryat Arba. A-Rajbi was handcuffed, blindfolded, and held on the floor of an army jeep for some 15 minutes until his father arrived and convinced the soldiers to release his son, who is mentally disabled and cannot speak.
> 
> In the video footage, filmed by B’Tselem volunteer Samih Da’na from his window, soldiers are seen holding the boy, handcuffing him, blindfolding him and closing him in the jeep, despite cries by Palestinian residents that the boy is mentally disabled. The footage also shows settlers from Kiryat Arba, watching the incident from behind the settlement’s fence. Some are seen calling out encouragement to the soldiers, including several racist remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B Tselem Facebook
> 
> It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
Click to expand...


I like you Danny.  You make it clear that Israel has to go.
No two ways about it.  It must be ended.


----------



## Daniyel

Beelzebub said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
> Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF "law enforcement".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daily reality of the occupation: Soldiers detain developmentally-disabled child in Hebron, 19 Oct. 2014
> 
> Yesterday, soldiers briefly detained a developmentally disabled Palestinian boy, who is under the age of criminal responsibility, on suspicion that he had thrown stones. The boy, A. a-Rajbi, (full name withheld in interest of privacy) who will be 12 in a month, was detained after Palestinian children threw stones at soldiers on the main road of the Jabel Johar neighborhood in Hebron, close to the settlement of Kiryat Arba. A-Rajbi was handcuffed, blindfolded, and held on the floor of an army jeep for some 15 minutes until his father arrived and convinced the soldiers to release his son, who is mentally disabled and cannot speak.
> 
> In the video footage, filmed by B’Tselem volunteer Samih Da’na from his window, soldiers are seen holding the boy, handcuffing him, blindfolding him and closing him in the jeep, despite cries by Palestinian residents that the boy is mentally disabled. The footage also shows settlers from Kiryat Arba, watching the incident from behind the settlement’s fence. Some are seen calling out encouragement to the soldiers, including several racist remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B Tselem Facebook
> 
> It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like you Danny.  You make it clear that Israel has to go.
> No two ways about it.  It must be ended.
Click to expand...

 You forgot your main problem - Israel is here to stay, whether you like or not.


----------



## Beelzebub

Daniyel said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
> Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF "law enforcement".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daily reality of the occupation: Soldiers detain developmentally-disabled child in Hebron, 19 Oct. 2014
> 
> Yesterday, soldiers briefly detained a developmentally disabled Palestinian boy, who is under the age of criminal responsibility, on suspicion that he had thrown stones. The boy, A. a-Rajbi, (full name withheld in interest of privacy) who will be 12 in a month, was detained after Palestinian children threw stones at soldiers on the main road of the Jabel Johar neighborhood in Hebron, close to the settlement of Kiryat Arba. A-Rajbi was handcuffed, blindfolded, and held on the floor of an army jeep for some 15 minutes until his father arrived and convinced the soldiers to release his son, who is mentally disabled and cannot speak.
> 
> In the video footage, filmed by B’Tselem volunteer Samih Da’na from his window, soldiers are seen holding the boy, handcuffing him, blindfolding him and closing him in the jeep, despite cries by Palestinian residents that the boy is mentally disabled. The footage also shows settlers from Kiryat Arba, watching the incident from behind the settlement’s fence. Some are seen calling out encouragement to the soldiers, including several racist remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B Tselem Facebook
> 
> It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like you Danny.  You make it clear that Israel has to go.
> No two ways about it.  It must be ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot your main problem - Israel is here to stay, whether you like or not.
Click to expand...


Nothing lasts forever.
And your time is more limited by every injustice you commit, approve, or tacitly ignore.


----------



## Esmeralda

Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Esmeralda said:


> Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them.


Israel is a beacon of freedom in a decrepit region, a flower blooming in a septic tank.


----------



## Daniyel

Beelzebub said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hate between Arabs and Jews is a real sickness its time to embrace the Arabs, speed things up and encourage civil duty, improve law enforcement and help them fit in better.
> Every stupid moron inciting and telling them they're Palestinians and who process ever made blows to hell, this thing must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF "law enforcement".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daily reality of the occupation: Soldiers detain developmentally-disabled child in Hebron, 19 Oct. 2014
> 
> Yesterday, soldiers briefly detained a developmentally disabled Palestinian boy, who is under the age of criminal responsibility, on suspicion that he had thrown stones. The boy, A. a-Rajbi, (full name withheld in interest of privacy) who will be 12 in a month, was detained after Palestinian children threw stones at soldiers on the main road of the Jabel Johar neighborhood in Hebron, close to the settlement of Kiryat Arba. A-Rajbi was handcuffed, blindfolded, and held on the floor of an army jeep for some 15 minutes until his father arrived and convinced the soldiers to release his son, who is mentally disabled and cannot speak.
> 
> In the video footage, filmed by B’Tselem volunteer Samih Da’na from his window, soldiers are seen holding the boy, handcuffing him, blindfolding him and closing him in the jeep, despite cries by Palestinian residents that the boy is mentally disabled. The footage also shows settlers from Kiryat Arba, watching the incident from behind the settlement’s fence. Some are seen calling out encouragement to the soldiers, including several racist remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B Tselem Facebook
> 
> It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like you Danny.  You make it clear that Israel has to go.
> No two ways about it.  It must be ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot your main problem - Israel is here to stay, whether you like or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing lasts forever.
> And your time is more limited by every injustice you commit, approve, or tacitly ignore.
Click to expand...

I'm not another Muslim fanat- oh.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.





 No it is the view of a very tiny fragment of Jewish Israel. Just as the views of N.K. are not the views if all of the worlds Jews. Are the views of IS the views of all muslims, because using your criteria here they must be so the world should start eradicating islam from the west


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Israel can never hit their enemies so hard that they will stop opposing Israel.  At the most they could hurt neighbouring states so badly that they would avoid conflict, but alienate the rest of the world as they do it.
> 
> Israel has to consider peace and massive reparations to those it has robbed and harmed, or be dissolved in the sea of hate it has caused.





 Only because bleeding heart liberals and ANTI SEMTIC JEW HATERS conspire to stop them in their racks every time. Maybe if they acted like the arab muslims and ignored world opinion in the first place they would be allowed to carry out  successful attacks on terrorists and help the world to fight back. Very soon islam will be forced into non existence in the west  and the muslims told to leave


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them.



Retaliated to terrorists shooting rockets at them?? 

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Truthseeker420 said:


> I think Israel is on a mission much like Manifest Destiny. They use the religious ignorant to commit genocide against the Palestinians and take their land. The oil companies support this to cause tension in the Middle East and drive up oil prices. The difference between Native Americans and Palestinians are the Native Americans didn't have 2 billion and growing Muslims supporting them.






 Then they are not very good and need some pointers from the arab muslims. The palestinians have seen an increase in their population over the last 66 years, so no genocide taking place there. The Palestinian Christians have seen a decrease n their population of 80% in the last 5 years now that is a genocide carried out by the arab muslims.


----------



## Mindful

Is this humorous video the best we can expect of common understanding of Israel in America? How much worse would this be in the EU?

Are these "normal people"?

You Want To Talk About Israel Palestine by Brian Of London Israellycool


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Is this humorous video the best we can expect of common understanding of Israel in America? How much worse would this be in the EU?
> 
> Are these "normal people"?
> 
> You Want To Talk About Israel Palestine by Brian Of London Israellycool



Amazing!! lmao


But so bloody true!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them.



What is it exactly that the Nazi's did to "them"?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> What is it exactly that the Nazi's did to "them"?


Trash them 24/7.
Treat them as though they were sub-human.
Blame all the problems of the country on them.
Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.

That's the short list.


----------



## Billo_Really

teddyearp said:


> I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?


What's cool about a country treating an entire population of people like garbage?


----------



## Billo_Really

Daniyel said:


> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.


Funny how the treatment of a 12 year old handicapped kid, isn't even on your radar?


----------



## Lipush

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.




*"Normal" people in your opinion are those who trash Israel, so your title is quite amusing

The Israeli society is far from perfect, it needs to become more tolerated, that's for sure.

Still doesn't change the map around us, though*


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the treatment of a 12 year old handicapped kid, isn't even on your radar?
Click to expand...


Handicapped children should not be throwing stones, doncha think?


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?
> 
> 
> 
> What's cool about a country treating an entire population of people like garbage?
Click to expand...


Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....

Meh


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh


You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Handicapped children should not be throwing stones, doncha think?


And foot police should not be playing judge and jury.

Even if he threw a stone, that's not the way you treat a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
Click to expand...


I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".

Scumbags.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handicapped children should not be throwing stones, doncha think?
> 
> 
> 
> And foot police should not be playing judge and jury.
> 
> Even if he threw a stone, that's not the way you treat a 12 year old boy.
Click to expand...


They released him minutes later. That was because they didn't view themselves and judges and juries.

Unlike the Palestinians on Daniel Tregerman.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> *"Normal" people in your opinion are those who trash Israel, so your title is quite amusing
> 
> The Israeli society is far from perfect, it needs to become more tolerated, that's for sure.
> 
> Still doesn't change the map around us, though*


It needs to stop thinking_* its all that*_ (and a bucket of chicken).


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.


Then he's an asshole and so are the people that voted for him.

BTW, it's not much better for muslims in Britain.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he's an asshole and so are the people that voted for him.
> 
> BTW, it's not much better for muslims in Britain.
Click to expand...


Muslims in Britain took have quarters of London just for themselves. How is it the same thing.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Normal" people in your opinion are those who trash Israel, so your title is quite amusing
> 
> The Israeli society is far from perfect, it needs to become more tolerated, that's for sure.
> 
> Still doesn't change the map around us, though*
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to stop thinking_* its all that*_ (and a bucket of chicken).
Click to expand...


what's "all that" even MEANS


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> They released him minutes later. That was because they didn't view themselves and judges and juries.


Just punks and bully's in need of a serious beat down.




Lipush said:


> Unlike the Palestinians on Daniel Tregerman.


I don't know who that is.


----------



## Lipush

Of course you don't.

You don't care, either.

You never do, about Israeli victims.

That's the boy that was killed in the south when a Mortar Shell hit his family vehicle.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Muslims in Britain took have quarters of London just for themselves. How is it the same thing.


Okay, it's not the same thing. Muslims have it worst.



> *What is it like to be a Muslim in Britain today?*
> _
> Headlines are sensational or distorted and reporting is often deeply racist. This impacts directly on the lives of British Muslims across the UK. Some of the stories that are emerging are painful and disturbing. Visible Muslim women in particular are bearing the brunt of Islamophobic abuse - verbal and physical - on the streets, at schools and colleges, in the office and online. The Everyday Bigotry Project has found that many Muslims are internalising islamophobia and it is being normalised_.


Back to you...


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Of course you don't.
> 
> You don't care, either.
> 
> You never do, about Israeli victims.
> 
> That's the boy that was killed in the south when a Mortar Shell hit his family vehicle.


Was he in the "occupied territory"?


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> what's "all that" even MEANS


It means you think you're God's gift to humanity.  It means you think you're better than others.  It means you think your shit don't stink. I believe the word is narcissism.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> You don't care, either.
> 
> You never do, about Israeli victims.
> 
> That's the boy that was killed in the south when a Mortar Shell hit his family vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> Was he in the "occupied territory"?
Click to expand...



No.

Mortar shells in the "occupied territory"?


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's "all that" even MEANS
> 
> 
> 
> It means you think you're God's gift to humanity.  It means you think you're better than others.  It means you think your shit don't stink. I believe the word is narcissism.
Click to expand...


We ARE god's gift to humanity.

And our poop does stink, we just prefer it over other's poop.

Like a baby.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> We ARE god's gift to humanity.
> 
> And our poop does stink, we just prefer it over other's poop.
> 
> Like a baby.


I have never changed a diaper in my life.  That is one experience I will never have.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE god's gift to humanity.
> 
> And our poop does stink, we just prefer it over other's poop.
> 
> Like a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never changed a diaper in my life.  That is one experience I will never have.
Click to expand...


If you're around women, you'll end up changing diapers in one point or another. And it doesn't have to be a wife, for that matter.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> No.
> 
> Mortar shells in the "occupied territory"?


It's sad about the kid, but you're right, I don't care.


----------



## Lipush

What's really sad was your question, seriously dude, I thought you're more informed than that. It was an amature question.

As far as not caring, you already know you're insensitive bastard, so I'm not surprised there.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> If you're around women, you'll end up changing diapers in one point or another. And it doesn't have to be a wife, for that matter.


There have been many times where it almost happened and I was able to get out of it one way or the other.


----------



## Lipush

That's because you're a man. 

Ah never mind, I won't go there.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> What's really sad was your question, seriously dude, I thought you're more informed than that. It was an amature question.
> 
> As far as not caring, you already know you're insensitive bastard, so I'm not surprised there.


Nationals of an occupational force are not protected persons in the area under occupation.  It is illegal for a country to change the demographics of an area under occupation.  The impact these settlers have on the indigenous population is a lot worse than one kids death.


----------



## Beelzebub

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
Click to expand...



Jews welcome.
Israelis banned.

But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.


----------



## gtopa1

Daniyel said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF "law enforcement".
> 
> 
> B Tselem Facebook
> 
> It's not more law enforcement that Israel needs.  It's adherence to universal justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like you Danny.  You make it clear that Israel has to go.
> No two ways about it.  It must be ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot your main problem - Israel is here to stay, whether you like or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing lasts forever.
> And your time is more limited by every injustice you commit, approve, or tacitly ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not another Muslim fanat- oh.
Click to expand...




Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
Click to expand...



Treating kid correctly here??

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews welcome.
> Israelis banned.
> 
> But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.
Click to expand...


Israelis banned?   Does this include Arab Israelis?


----------



## Lipush

Esmeralda said:


> Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them.



Nonsense and Rubbish mixed with propaganda.


----------



## Lipush

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews welcome.
> Israelis banned.
> 
> But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.
Click to expand...


Heard he was attacked soon after. Karma's a bitch, eh?


----------



## Lipush

Mindful said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews welcome.
> Israelis banned.
> 
> But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis banned?   Does this include Arab Israelis?
Click to expand...


Won't THAT be ironic? LOLOLOL


----------



## Beelzebub

Mindful said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews welcome.
> Israelis banned.
> 
> But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis banned?   Does this include Arab Israelis?
Click to expand...


Its sort of self-selecting.  And with no consequences if you get it wrong.
Though I would suggest that being very pro-Israeli madness and broadcasting the effect you could attract a little public antipathy.  But that is true anywhere.


----------



## Beelzebub

Lipush said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews welcome.
> Israelis banned.
> 
> But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard he was attacked soon after. Karma's a bitch, eh?
Click to expand...



I'm glad you believe in Karma Lipush.


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going back to Nazi Gemany, I'm talking about what happening in Europe today. Don't you read newspapers? the Jews of Britain are treated like rats out of spite. that Nazi mayor of the hellhole town in Braitain forbidden Israelis and Jews for ever entering out of sympathy for "Palestine".
> 
> Scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews welcome.
> Israelis banned.
> 
> But even then unmonitored and unenforced.  So basically a big "You lot in Israel can just FUCK OFF" sort of statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis banned?   Does this include Arab Israelis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its sort of self-selecting.  And with no consequences if you get it wrong.
> Though I would suggest that being very pro-Israeli madness and broadcasting the effect you could attract a little public antipathy.  But that is true anywhere.
Click to expand...


Didn't understand one word of that.


----------



## gtopa1

Why is it that hamas has murdered far more citizens of Gaza than citizens of Israel? 

Greg


----------



## Daniyel

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing rocks on soldiers not only represent the weak intimidation but is also an act of war, assaulting military personals is not something to be ignored of and the only part you managed to relate is of course the law enforcement which I said about Jerusalem, not Hebron.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the treatment of a 12 year old handicapped kid, isn't even on your radar?
Click to expand...

Mentally handicapped, but doesn't fall in the Palestinian average, throwing rocks on soldiers.


----------



## Kondor3

Truthseeker420 said:


> Strike one....I am not Arab.


True... and perceived in advance... you just manifest like one, given your content.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> ...You make it clear that Israel has to go. No two ways about it. It must be ended.


----------



## gtopa1

This is interesting:
...as if we didn't know already!!!

Gaza Strip Lies Damned Lies and the Palestinian Civilian Death Toll Question



> These numbers have been used to globally condemn the actions of Israel in the Middle East conflict and show that Israel is indiscriminately targeting civilians, women and children in its attacks.
> 
> But the BBC's head of statistics, Anthony Reuben, has called for caution when dealing with Gaza death figures in an article on the BBC website, claiming there are "serious" problems with the broadly disseminated numbers.
> 
> Reuben says: "If the Israeli attacks have been 'indiscriminate,' as the UN Human Rights Council says, it's hard to work out why they have killed so many more civilian men than women.
> 
> The BBC analysis of the statistics found that "there were 216 members of armed groups killed, and another 725 men who were civilians. Among civilians, more than three times as many men were killed as women, while three times as many civilian men were killed as fighters."
> 
> The list of names and ages of the dead published by al-Jazeera also found men aged between 20 and 29 to be "significantly overrepresented".
> 
> The New York Times reached a similar conclusion in its analysis, stating: "The Times analysis, looking at 1,431 names, show that the population most likely to be militants, men aged 20-29, is also the most overrepresented in the death toll."
> 
> The Israel Defence Forces (IDF) have previously condemned the OHCHR figures by claiming they are skewed to condemn Israeli military action and lend sympathy to Palestine.
> 
> The BBC spoke to IDF spokesman Captain Eytan Buchman who said: "The UN numbers being reported are, by and by large, based on the Gaza Health Ministry, a Hamas-run organisation."



Liars covering their Hamas asses!!!

Greg


----------



## Youch

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.



What do normal people - think of Israel?

Normal people?  Do you mean people who know history, or people who lack an understanding thereof but focus on the Comedy Channel and the like?

Rhetorical question.....


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it exactly that the Nazi's did to "them"?
> 
> 
> 
> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.
Click to expand...




 There is only one possible item on the list for what the German Nazis did to the Jews. The followed the example of islam and attempted to wipe them out. Mass murdering 6 million in the process. They worked them to death, used them for medical experiments, starved them and beat them. In 9 short years they brutally mass murderd 6 million Jews.

 Now how many concentration camps do we have in Palestine manned by psychopathic guards killing the inmates for fun, how many death camps were they are forced to work 20 hours and only get a bowl of thin watery cabbage soup all day. How many mass graves are there in the area with the bodies of millions interred in quick lime. There have  been less that 30,000 deaths in the last 66 years at the hands of Israeli's most of them fighting defensive wars against the Palestinians. The Jordanians killed more Palestinians in one month than Israel has managed in 66 years.

 So once again what is it that the Jews are doing to the Palestinians that your fellow NAZIS did to the Jews


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?
> 
> 
> 
> What's cool about a country treating an entire population of people like garbage?
Click to expand...




 He went to Israel not to Palestine, Syria, Iraq, Iran or Saudi were that is happening.  Why don't you educate yourself and look up the Saudi/Yemen conflict, and see were Saudi has built a separation wall 20 miles inside Yemen and stolen thousands of square miles of fertile farmland to feed their own


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
Click to expand...



 No just to last year when the French turned a blind eye to the ANTI SEMITIC attacks on Jews and their property. As for the palestinians`they are treated badly by every Islamic nation in the whole M.E. apart from IRAN. No other nation will allow a Palestinian to live there, work there or be treated in their hospitals. care to explain these facts then dildo, and compare them to what Israel does for the Palestinians.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handicapped children should not be throwing stones, doncha think?
> 
> 
> 
> And foot police should not be playing judge and jury.
> 
> Even if he threw a stone, that's not the way you treat a 12 year old boy.
Click to expand...




No he should be under control by his parents, and they should be stopping him from putting his life in danger. But he knew the risks when he engaged in TERRORIST ACTIVITY and International Law is very clear on the outcome. Shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## Mojo2

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.



This reminds me of a dog with fleas who keeps scratching and biting to get relief but relief won't come no matter mow much scratching and biting he does.

So he begins biting and scratching at the scabs left from it's previous biting and scratching.

What he needs is a flea bath.

And/or a flea collar.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it exactly that the Nazi's did to "them"?
> 
> 
> 
> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.
Click to expand...


I wonder how this Palestinian kid's family feel's about Israeli treatment?
I wonder if she had insurance?
Funny how Hamas prohibited wounded Gazans from receiving Israeli treatment during the recent conflict but when one of his needed it...

*Israel hospital treats daughter of Hamas leader*
Published yesterday (updated) 21/10/2014 14:09




(MaanImages/File)

JERUSALEM (AFP) -- An Israeli hospital said on Sunday that it has treated a daughter of Ismail Haniyeh, the prime minister of the former Hamas-run government in Gaza...

She had been in "critical, life-threatening condition" when she arrived at the facility two weeks ago, the official said...

Yoav Mordechai, the official in charge of Israel's civil administration unit in the occupied Palestinian territories, COGAT, told Ma'an in a telephone interview Monday that Haniyeh's daughter was given permission to enter Israel two weeks ago.

Mordechai also accused Hamas of preventing Gaza citizens from receiving medical treatment in Israel and in the West Bank during the war in Gaza.

"When Hamas is concerned about certain patients for personal reasons, they have no problem allowing them to go to Israeli hospitals, but when we established a field hospital during the war, Hamas refused to send injured people to that hospital for treatment," he told Ma'an.

Israel hospital treats daughter of Hamas leader Maan News Agency


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was positive you're speaking of Jews in Britain.....
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go all the way back to Nazi Germany to find a population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.
Click to expand...


That's clearly BS but I do agree that 60+ years of their greedy, corrupt leadership and UNRWA mothering have left them broke, unable to wipe their own butts, desperate and pointed like a knife at Israel's throat.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handicapped children should not be throwing stones, doncha think?
> 
> 
> 
> And foot police should not be playing judge and jury.
> 
> Even if he threw a stone, that's not the way you treat a 12 year old boy.
Click to expand...


Who died and left a fool like you judge?


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ARE god's gift to humanity.
> 
> And our poop does stink, we just prefer it over other's poop.
> 
> Like a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never changed a diaper in my life.  That is one experience I will never have.
Click to expand...


And that explains all one needs to know about you, Princess.
BTW, never say never ... you may one day have to change your own.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard he was attacked soon after. Karma's a bitch, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you believe in Karma Lipush.
Click to expand...


Seeing it regularly land so hard on those hapless Palestinian "refugees" has made a believer of me, too. In fact, watching the carnage play out in the Mideast so regularly is rock solid proof of "what goes around, comes around."

BBC News - Briton Mamunur Roshid killed fighting in Syria mosque says


----------



## teddyearp

SAYIT said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself somewhat normal and I think Israel is so cool that I visited in 2011 and cannot wait to visit again next year!  179 days and about 11 hrs to departure, but who's counting, LOL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 179 days and *ABOUT* 11 hours? Could you be more blasé?
Click to expand...


You're right.  How about 178 days, 18 hours, 4 minutes and 35 seconds?


----------



## Hossfly

Esmeralda said:


> Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them.


----------



## teddyearp

Beelzebub said:


> As to teaching children:  They don't hate before you have taught them to hate.  So just stop teaching them that they are the Eternal Victims and are expected to kill Palestinians as soon as they can, because they are Gods Chosen Master Race.



As for teaching children, they do not hate until you teach them to hate.  So if the Palestinians would just stop teaching them that they are the eternal victims and that they need to kill all the Jews as soon as possible and drive them into the sea; and/or the eternal jihad and how the best way into paradise is to become a martyr for Allah by blowing themselves up in a suicide attack: then we might have peace.


----------



## Mindful

"Israel, as a nation, a government, is a bully. They do to the Palestinians what the Nazis did to them."

Do they make lampshades?  And extract gold teeth?


----------



## Beelzebub

teddyearp said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to teaching children:  They don't hate before you have taught them to hate.  So just stop teaching them that they are the Eternal Victims and are expected to kill Palestinians as soon as they can, because they are Gods Chosen Master Race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for teaching children, they do not hate until you teach them to hate.  So if the Palestinians would just stop teaching them that they are the eternal victims and that they need to kill all the Jews as soon as possible and drive them into the sea; and/or the eternal jihad and how the best way into paradise is to become a martyr for Allah by blowing themselves up in a suicide attack: then we might have peace.
Click to expand...


They say imitation is most sincere form of flattery.
You flatter me Teddy.


----------



## teddyearp

Billo_Really said:


> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.



Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?


----------



## teddyearp

Lipush said:


> That's because you're a man.



You sure?  Kind of looks like a goofy ugly girl from the avatar to me.


----------



## Beelzebub

teddyearp said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?
Click to expand...


Funny you should bring that up.  You hold that Israel hates Nazi Germany do you?
And yet Israel's tribute act to them is, as previously pointed out, a very sincere form of flattery.  Corrected the error of not falling out with the US too early in the game of course, but the basic approach of persecute the almost defenceless, acquire pieces of territory gradually, then "make peace" before going for a bit more, while running a highly sophisticated weapons program and cutting new ground in organised propaganda. 

All this while making sure Judaism was in the front line for getting the blame for what Israel does.

The German High Command from 1944 would look on at what you have done with great pride and awe.


----------



## Daniyel

Aww another masterpiece by Team Palestine, don't you know what's happening to infidels all around the globe?


----------



## teddyearp

Beelzebub said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should bring that up.  You hold that Israel hates Nazi Germany do you?
Click to expand...


Exactly where did I say that in my post that you quoted?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Beelzebub said:


> Israel has to go.
> .




Well, if I was was in Israel and I had to go, I'd love nothing more than to go on you.

Anybody willing to buy me a beer or two?


----------



## SAYIT

Dogmaphobe said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has to go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I was was in Israel and I had to go, I'd love nothing more than to go on you.
> 
> Anybody willing to buy me a beer or two?
Click to expand...


      Dun and dun.


----------



## Billo_Really

teddyearp said:


> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?


Are you saying the Palestinian's aren't trashed 24/7?
Are you saying the Palestinian's are not treated as though they are sub-human?
Are you saying they're not being blamed for all the problems?

Name one incidence of violence against them that crossed the line?


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Who died and left a fool like you judge?


Is that what you'd do to a 12 year old?


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Are you saying the Palestinian's aren't trashed 24/7?
> Are you saying the Palestinian's are not treated as though they are sub-human?
> Are you saying they're not being blamed for all the problems?



#1 - Palestinians aren't trashed 24/7 unless Hamas is doing it.
#2 - Again, they are not treated as "sub-human" unless Hamas is doing the treating.
#3 - They are not to blame for all the problems but certainly are for most of their own problems. Decades of poor choices tend to create a legacy of problems.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> That's clearly BS but I do agree that 60+ years of their greedy, corrupt leadership and UNRWA mothering have left them broke, unable to wipe their own butts, desperate and pointed like a knife at Israel's throat.


Cut the crap, if you lived under the occupation of a foreign force, you'd have a knife at their throat to.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> #1 - Palestinians aren't trashed 24/7 unless Hamas is doing it.
> #2 - Again, they are not treated as "sub-human" unless Hamas is doing the treating.
> #3 - They are not to blame for all the problems but certainly are for most of their own problems. Decades of poor choices tend to create a legacy of problems.


#4 - If you don't think they are blamed for all the problems, see #1 and #2 above.


----------



## Billo_Really

Daniyel said:


> Mentally handicapped, but doesn't fall in the Palestinian average, throwing rocks on soldiers.


You do know it is illegal to incarcerate children 12 and under, according to Israeli law?


----------



## SAYIT

Dildo_Really said:
And foot police should not be playing judge and jury.
Even if he threw a stone, that's not the way you treat a 12 year old boy.



Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who died and left a fool like you judge?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you'd do to a 12 year old?
Click to expand...


Context, boy. They are operating in very dangerous neighborhoods so I give cops the benefit of the doubt until the jury sez otherwise. You judged and executed the police while whining about cops who do just that. See the irony? Nah, I doubt it.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *#1 - Palestinians aren't trashed 24/7 unless Hamas is doing it.
> #2 - Again, they are not treated as "sub-human" unless Hamas is doing the treating.*
> #3 - They are not to blame for all the problems but certainly are for most of their own problems. Decades of poor choices tend to create a legacy of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 - If you don't think they are blamed for all the problems, see #1 and #2 above.
Click to expand...

 
Soooo ... you are admitting Hamas is the oppressor of the Palestinians?


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Soooo ... you are admitting Hamas is the oppressor of the Palestinians?


You're saying they're not being blamed, as you're blaming them.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Context, boy. They are operating in very dangerous neighborhoods so I give cops the benefit of the doubt until the jury sez otherwise. You judged and executed the police while whining about cops who do just that. See the irony? Nah, I doubt it.


They have no legal jurisdiction to even be in the area.


----------



## teddyearp

Dogmaphobe said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has to go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I was was in Israel and I had to go, I'd love nothing more than to go on you.
> 
> Anybody willing to buy me a beer or two?
Click to expand...


Happy to.  In fact, I've already had a few and need to go right now, lol.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's clearly BS but I do agree that 60+ years of their greedy, corrupt leadership and UNRWA mothering have left them broke, unable to wipe their own butts, desperate and pointed like a knife at Israel's throat.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the crap, if you lived under the occupation of a foreign force, you'd have a knife at their throat to.
Click to expand...


Nah. If I lived under Hamas's yoke I'd toss 'em out and find a way to coexist with Israel rather than tossing a few more generations of my kids into the conflict just to satisfy bigoted bloodsuckers like you.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, boy. They are operating in very dangerous neighborhoods so I give cops the benefit of the doubt until the jury sez otherwise. You judged and executed the police while whining about cops who do just that. See the irony? Nah, I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no legal jurisdiction to even be in the area.
Click to expand...


You are mistaken. Israel has not only the right but the duty to protect her citizens.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo ... you are admitting Hamas is the oppressor of the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying they're not being blamed, as you're blaming them.
Click to expand...

 
You conveniently truncated the thread and we both know why:
*#3 - They are not to blame for all the problems but certainly are for most of their own problems. Decades of poor choices tend to create a legacy of problems.*


----------



## teddyearp

Trying to debate with Brillo reminds me of this:


Because she will just lead you into a tiny little circle.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> You are mistaken. Israel has not only the right but the duty to protect her citizens.


Israel has no right being on land that isn't Israel's.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken. Israel has not only the right but the duty to protect her citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has no right being on land that isn't Israel's.
Click to expand...

What makes you come to that conclusion, Billo?


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Nah. If I lived under Hamas's yoke I'd toss 'em out and find a way to coexist with Israel rather than tossing a few more generations of my kids into the conflict just to satisfy bigoted bloodsuckers like you.


You're so full of shit!  If the Chinese took over your neighborhood and made your life a living hell, you'd be plotting ways to kill them.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. If I lived under Hamas's yoke I'd toss 'em out and find a way to coexist with Israel rather than tossing a few more generations of my kids into the conflict just to satisfy bigoted bloodsuckers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit!  If the Chinese took over your neighborhood and made your life a living hell, you'd be plotting ways to kill them.
Click to expand...

And Billo would be learning to eat with chopsticks.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> What makes you come to that conclusion, Billo?


The West Bank, Golan Heights, East Jerusalem and Gaza, is not Israeli property.  Unless invited, you have no right being on someone else's property.  If you disagree, walk out your door and go stand on your neighbor's yard for awhile and see what happens next?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> And Billo would be learning to eat with chopsticks.


I can eat with chopsticks.  It's not as hard as people think.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken. Israel has not only the right but the duty to protect her citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has no right being on land that isn't Israel's.
Click to expand...


Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you come to that conclusion, Billo?
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank, Golan Heights, East Jerusalem and Gaza, is not Israeli property.  Unless invited, you have no right being on someone else's property.  If you disagree, walk out your door and go stand on your neighbor's yard for awhile and see what happens next?
Click to expand...


My neighbor would come out and bring 2 beers.
Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like that - and we both know why you don't - doesn't make it illegal.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. If I lived under Hamas's yoke I'd toss 'em out and find a way to coexist with Israel rather than tossing a few more generations of my kids into the conflict just to satisfy bigoted bloodsuckers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit!  If the Chinese took over your neighborhood and made your life a living hell, you'd be plotting ways to kill them.
Click to expand...


I live in the center of a large, Eastern American city. My neighborhood is racially, ethnically and religiously diverse. I have no current plans to kill anyone (except maybe some cabbies) and you are a raging idiot.


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Palestinian's aren't trashed 24/7?
> Are you saying the Palestinian's are not treated as though they are sub-human?
> Are you saying they're not being blamed for all the problems?
> 
> Name one incidence of violence against them that crossed the line?
Click to expand...


They are not trashed 24/7. But they trash the Israelis 24/7
They are not blamed for everything. But they do blame Israel for everything.
They are not treated as sub human.


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's clearly BS but I do agree that 60+ years of their greedy, corrupt leadership and UNRWA mothering have left them broke, unable to wipe their own butts, desperate and pointed like a knife at Israel's throat.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the crap, if you lived under the occupation of a foreign force, you'd have a knife at their throat to.
Click to expand...


They were attacking Israel bedire 1967. I'm not saying they enjoy Israel being in the West Bank, but the 'occupation' is just an excuse to attack Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.


That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> They were attacking Israel bedire 1967. I'm not saying they enjoy Israel being in the West Bank, but the 'occupation' is just an excuse to attack Israel.


The occupation is the cause of all the violence.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were attacking Israel bedire 1967. I'm not saying they enjoy Israel being in the West Bank, but the 'occupation' is just an excuse to attack Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is the cause of all the violence.
Click to expand...

What occupation would that be, Billo_?


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
Click to expand...


BS.
Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.


----------



## Rehmani

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.


*President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*

HERE IS THE TREATMENT "FOR JEWS ONLY" PLEASE SEE MY SIGNATURE COMMENTS.


----------



## Beelzebub

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
Click to expand...


Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.

It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> HERE IS THE TREATMENT "FOR JEWS ONLY" PLEASE SEE MY SIGNATURE COMMENTS.



Ya know, I was so impressed by your sig line and your obvious desire to have it read by others I thought I would post it for all to see (so that all will know what a sick, ignorant fuck you are):

For Jews Only: I will advise to jews that jews are not special race and since 3000 years has passed but masaya is not coming. Please get your self free from jew's elders, you are not their slaves. jew's elders using jew slave as a spy on other nations. This is the reason Jews population is not growing in last 5000 years instead jew mixing in other nation as a spy, and dividing others in smaller tribes than jew's tribe so jews can establish their monopoly on others nation or tribes means jew's policy is divide and rule. Please, Please jewish give up this nonsense and complete the line of prophets after Moses PBUH by following prophets Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH and please, please jews let the other nations enter into the religion of Abraham PBUH and help the world become peaceful under one Allah(God) instead. - Rehmani


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
Click to expand...


Sorry ... your vote (and opinion) doesn't count.


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
Click to expand...

I can't believe you even believe that crock of bullshit, Beezle.


----------



## Forester

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
Click to expand...

I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?


----------



## Hossfly

Forester said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
Click to expand...

That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> HERE IS THE TREATMENT "FOR JEWS ONLY" PLEASE SEE MY SIGNATURE COMMENTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I was so impressed by your sig line and your obvious desire to have it read by others I thought I would post it for all to see (so that all will know what a sick, ignorant fuck you are):
> 
> For Jews Only: I will advise to jews that jews are not special race and since 3000 years has passed but masaya is not coming. Please get your self free from jew's elders, you are not their slaves. jew's elders using jew slave as a spy on other nations. This is the reason Jews population is not growing in last 5000 years instead jew mixing in other nation as a spy, and dividing others in smaller tribes than jew's tribe so jews can establish their monopoly on others nation or tribes means jew's policy is divide and rule. Please, Please jewish give up this nonsense and complete the line of prophets after Moses PBUH by following prophets Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH and please, please jews let the other nations enter into the religion of Abraham PBUH and help the world become peaceful under one Allah(God) instead. - Rehmani
Click to expand...

All jew thinks like you too but not President Rivilin "jews are sick society". Thanks God.


----------



## Forester

Yes the Mooslems should 


Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
Click to expand...




Hossfly said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
Click to expand...

Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> HERE IS THE TREATMENT "FOR JEWS ONLY" PLEASE SEE MY SIGNATURE COMMENTS.
Click to expand...

I don't think you understood the context and meaning of President Rivlin's comments, Mohammed..


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> HERE IS THE TREATMENT "FOR JEWS ONLY" PLEASE SEE MY SIGNATURE COMMENTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I was so impressed by your sig line and your obvious desire to have it read by others I thought I would post it for all to see (so that all will know what a sick, ignorant fuck you are):
> 
> For Jews Only: I will advise to jews that jews are not special race and since 3000 years has passed but masaya is not coming. Please get your self free from jew's elders, you are not their slaves. jew's elders using jew slave as a spy on other nations. This is the reason Jews population is not growing in last 5000 years instead jew mixing in other nation as a spy, and dividing others in smaller tribes than jew's tribe so jews can establish their monopoly on others nation or tribes means jew's policy is divide and rule. Please, Please jewish give up this nonsense and complete the line of prophets after Moses PBUH by following prophets Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH and please, please jews let the other nations enter into the religion of Abraham PBUH and help the world become peaceful under one Allah(God) instead. - Rehmani
Click to expand...

*President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.


----------



## Rehmani

Forester said:


> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.



Lemme see if I can respond appropriately ...


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
Click to expand...

Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> HERE IS THE TREATMENT "FOR JEWS ONLY" PLEASE SEE MY SIGNATURE COMMENTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you understood the context and meaning of President Rivlin's comments, Mohammed..
Click to expand...

May be you are right. But people always see face value and which is very much clear to explain some people on the forum.


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
Click to expand...

Got ya there, didn't he?


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
Click to expand...

Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
Click to expand...

But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
Click to expand...

 
Mortally wounded.


----------



## Forester

Rehmani said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
Click to expand...




Rehmani said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has the same right any nation does to root out those who fire rockets and mortars into Israel. The fact that you don't like it - and we both know why you don't - - doesn't make it illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as an assassin telling authorities he had to kill his target in self defense after breaking into his home and finding a little more resistance than anticipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS.
> Israel is a sovereign state with the right and responsibility to protect her citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for cancelling it and then how about starting a state based PRIMARILY on laws and not religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
Click to expand...

I agree with a lot of it but I don't think that Judaism needs to be changed to include all persons since it is based on one's ancestry.  That would be a tough sell. Maybe not impossible, but close.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
Click to expand...

I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
Click to expand...

Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
Click to expand...

If Jews control the world economy then why all the turmoil and wars we're having? Also, who says they're special besides Muslims?


----------



## Forester

Hey I like  every


Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a pirate state which was expected to live up to the highest standards after being gifted the support of the international community to be a haven for persecuted people.
> 
> It was NOT licensed to become one of the most savage and persecuting nations of the world.  Yet this is what it is,
> Time to cancel it, and start again with a state based on justice for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a capital idea! Capital! Think it would suit the Ayrabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
Click to expand...

Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies. 
I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.


----------



## Mindful

Forester said:


> Hey I like  every
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
Click to expand...



How many times have I heard this banality before. Doesn't really tell me anything.


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should bring that up.  You hold that Israel hates Nazi Germany do you?
> And yet Israel's tribute act to them is, as previously pointed out, a very sincere form of flattery.  Corrected the error of not falling out with the US too early in the game of course, but the basic approach of persecute the almost defenceless, acquire pieces of territory gradually, then "make peace" before going for a bit more, while running a highly sophisticated weapons program and cutting new ground in organised propaganda.
> 
> All this while making sure Judaism was in the front line for getting the blame for what Israel does.
> 
> The German High Command from 1944 would look on at what you have done with great pride and awe.
Click to expand...


They would see their loin spawn in your attitudes and ideas.

Greg


----------



## Daniyel

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally handicapped, but doesn't fall in the Palestinian average, throwing rocks on soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know it is illegal to incarcerate children 12 and under, according to Israeli law?
Click to expand...

So for your information moron this kid has been released right away and his parents were called to the police station.
During the riot you can't ask a kid how old is he before you arrest and identify him(or her)


----------



## Lipush

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
Click to expand...


Ok, so, quoting you...

"I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."

You go against racism using racist explanations.

Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were attacking Israel bedire 1967. I'm not saying they enjoy Israel being in the West Bank, but the 'occupation' is just an excuse to attack Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation is the cause of all the violence.
Click to expand...

There was no 'occupation' from 1948-1967, yet there was still plenty of attacks against Jews .
Why is that Billo??


----------



## toastman

Lipush said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so, quoting you...
> 
> "I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."
> 
> You go against racism using racist explanations.
> 
> Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...
Click to expand...

Wow; I missed that post of his. Thanks for showing us what a racist scum he is Lipush.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do Israeli concessions and compromises, short of national suicide, ensure Israel's security?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Palestinians have equal security from Israel then Israel deserves no security.
> 
> There are two solutions.  Israel makes peace.  As the powerful partner - in the short term - it is the only side that can offer acceptable terms.  Or evacuate back to Europe, and if you like the USA, which seems to like your psychotic type.
Click to expand...


 

And who is the one who made thise two solutions? 

If anyone is going to leave, it's Palestinians


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
Click to expand...


Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do Israeli concessions and compromises, short of national suicide, ensure Israel's security?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Palestinians have equal security from Israel then Israel deserves no security.
> 
> There are two solutions.  Israel makes peace.  As the powerful partner - in the short term - it is the only side that can offer acceptable terms.  Or evacuate back to Europe, and if you like the USA, which seems to like your psychotic type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is the one who made thise two solutions?
> 
> If anyone is going to leave, it's Palestinians
Click to expand...

toastman  , Beezleboob ignores the fact that Islamic terrorists are taking over his country while he spends his waking hours bashing Jews and Israel on an insignificant message board.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
Click to expand...


And could I ask you to explain what in my words led you to that conclusion? (This should be good)


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....



Hello Rehmani,
I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:

#1 - Jews are not a race of people.
#2 - Everyone believes they are special.
#3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
#4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.

I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.

Regards,
SAYIT


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews control the world economy then why all the turmoil and wars we're having? Also, who says they're special besides Muslims?
Click to expand...

For example  jews owns all big companies donate 1 cent or 1 dollar to Israel, you can search on internet about these companies. For example they charge interest from every one, but jew will be interest free.
Jews say that they are special, this is the reason they don't preach their religion and they didn't accept Jesus PBUH as their prophet even though Jesus PBUH was Jew with different language. They live in isolation, as others feel that jew are avoiding them.


----------



## Rehmani

Forester said:


> Hey I like  every
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mooslems should
> Hey thanks, probably not.  They should stop their silly Muslim-based countries also.  It leaves too much wiggle room for different interpretations of the Quaran or Torah or Bible whatever the particular religion happens to be.    Failure after failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Well I don't discriminate any one, regardless who ever some is and this is the main reason I started  to post my signature comments to educate jews and change them into right direction so they don't victimize in future.


----------



## Rehmani

Mindful said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I like  every
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have I heard this banality before. Doesn't really tell me anything.
Click to expand...

sound like mind empty.


----------



## Rehmani

Lipush said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so, quoting you...
> 
> "I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."
> 
> You go against racism using racist explanations.
> 
> Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...
Click to expand...

Then you should tell me how to expose jew's wrong doing and by the way I ma not paid propagandist.


----------



## Forester

Rehmani said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I like  every
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have I heard this banality before. Doesn't really tell me anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sound like mind empty.
Click to expand...

You're learning.   You might need a bath after posting here man,   Lots of shit flying. lol


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so, quoting you...
> 
> "I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."
> 
> You go against racism using racist explanations.
> 
> Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow; I missed that post of his. Thanks for showing us what a racist scum he is Lipush.
Click to expand...

Well I am no paid by jewish for these propaganda campaign like you people are. Your comments to me like dogs are barking.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are not wrong. But you should know by now that why its happening. You already have my signature comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
Click to expand...

No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.


----------



## Rehmani

Forester said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I like  every
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have I heard this banality before. Doesn't really tell me anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sound like mind empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're learning.   You might need a bath after posting here man,   Lots of shit flying. lol
Click to expand...




SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have answer get lost from the forum, you sick sayit I am not saying it President Rivlin saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And could I ask you to explain what in my words led you to that conclusion? (This should be good)
Click to expand...

Look first you are paid second you use bad language third you try to defend wrong action of jews and more why don't you ask to some one who read your all 9000 post under this this ID and others ID and it will help you fix up your self, at least your character.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
Click to expand...

You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
Click to expand...

look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again. Please correct your self as advise you in last post and don't make living on others suffering please give up this dirty job as propagandist.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again. Please correct your self as advise you in last post and don't make living on others suffering please give up this dirty job as propagandist.
Click to expand...

Say it ain't so. Please.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
Click to expand...

You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
Click to expand...

Well, What I can say and it is not necessary for you to digest every thing but some people are liking it.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I like  every
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have I heard this banality before. Doesn't really tell me anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sound like mind empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're learning.   You might need a bath after posting here man,   Lots of shit flying. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And could I ask you to explain what in my words led you to that conclusion? (This should be good)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look first you are paid second you use bad language third you try to defend wrong action of jews and more why don't you ask to some one who read your all 9000 post under this this ID and others ID and it will help you fix up your self, at least your character.
Click to expand...


Got it. So I disagree with the insipid bigotry and lies you post and therefore I am a racist. Lame yet very predictable response. You may try to climb off your high horse, Princess, but you'll definitely break a leg.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again. Please correct your self as advise you in last post and don't make living on others suffering please give up this dirty job as propagandist.
Click to expand...


Well, you had your chance to back away from your Nazi-ish POV but turned out to be just another dime-a-dozen Islamist-Nazi. You will now only be treated as that which you have chosen to be ...


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> Well, What I can say and it is not necessary for you to digest every thing but some people are liking it.



Indeed ... like minded Nazi morons.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, What I can say and it is not necessary for you to digest every thing but some people are liking it.
Click to expand...

Only the Jew haters like what you say.  To others you are the one who sounds like a propagandist against the Jews.  Like I said, you are giving us a great opportunity to see how actual Muslims think about the Jews.  I can just imagine what goes on in the madrassas when it comes to learning to hate the Jews.  Let's face it.  In the madrassas they are also taught to hate the Christians, and that is why we see so many Christians persecuted and killed in Muslim countries.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again...
Click to expand...


Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
Click to expand...


He'll need someone to translate his gibberish into English.  
This must be an act ... nobody can be that stupid. Can they?


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so, quoting you...
> 
> "I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."
> 
> You go against racism using racist explanations.
> 
> Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should tell me how to expose jew's wrong doing and by the way I ma not paid propagandist.
Click to expand...


I believe you but you are a raging idiot and I mean that with all do respect.


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll need someone to translate his gibberish into English.
> This must be an act ... nobody can be that stupid. Can they?
Click to expand...

Only Amir the used camel trader is as stupid. It's a gift.


----------



## Truthseeker420

God Bless the Palestinian people.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
Click to expand...

Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
Click to expand...

Hqhahahahahahahahaha!

So because Jews are a minority, they sre only helping themselves? One of the dumbest things I' e ever read.
Muslims have 4 Nobel prizes while Jews have 129.
Jews have contributed in many manh many fields in society. Muslims contribute death and destruction.

So what you just said about Jews is actually true about Muslims.

1.6 billion Muslims vs. 13 million Jews, and Muslims only have 4 nobel prizes vs 129 for Jews.

QuAntity vs. Quality


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll need someone to translate his gibberish into English.
> This must be an act ... nobody can be that stupid. Can they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Amir the used camel trader is as stupid. It's a gift.
Click to expand...

Sound like people don't want to expose as propagandist, who cruel.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but somebody is feeding you false information. Hamas are the guilty ones.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I like  every
> Hey, I like most Jews out there except for Bibi and cronies.
> I'm pissed at them for their BS towards the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have I heard this banality before. Doesn't really tell me anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sound like mind empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're learning.   You might need a bath after posting here man,   Lots of shit flying. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And could I ask you to explain what in my words led you to that conclusion? (This should be good)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look first you are paid second you use bad language third you try to defend wrong action of jews and more why don't you ask to some one who read your all 9000 post under this this ID and others ID and it will help you fix up your self, at least your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it. So I disagree with the insipid bigotry and lies you post and therefore I am a racist. Lame yet very predictable response. You may try to climb off your high horse, Princess, but you'll definitely break a leg.
Click to expand...

You are paid as well dumb.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again. Please correct your self as advise you in last post and don't make living on others suffering please give up this dirty job as propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you had your chance to back away from your Nazi-ish POV but turned out to be just another dime-a-dozen Islamist-Nazi. You will now only be treated as that which you have chosen to be ...
Click to expand...

Look German didn't 6 millions jews please correct youself thanks.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
Click to expand...


First off, its the evil Muslims who are killing innocents on a daily basis.

Second, after reading your posts in this thread, I almost cannot believe how stupid you are. I feel like someone is playing a trick on me.
You are just another dine a dozen Nazi Muslim scumbag who blames Jews for what Muslims are guilty of.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, What I can say and it is not necessary for you to digest every thing but some people are liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed ... like minded Nazi morons.
Click to expand...

Please German did't kill 6 millions jews please correct it.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, What I can say and it is not necessary for you to digest every thing but some people are liking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the Jew haters like what you say.  To others you are the one who sounds like a propagandist against the Jews.  Like I said, you are giving us a great opportunity to see how actual Muslims think about the Jews.  I can just imagine what goes on in the madrassas when it comes to learning to hate the Jews.  Let's face it.  In the madrassas they are also taught to hate the Christians, and that is why we see so many Christians persecuted and killed in Muslim countries.
Click to expand...

Well I just said that I start to expose jew just after Gaza tragedy, when jew killer killed so many innocent. And still my massage to jew to correct their direction in my signature comments.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
Click to expand...

Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
Click to expand...


Islam is the biggest cancer in the world. They are growing just like cancer grows in a body. 
Islam is a threat to this world and Muslims are extremely hateful people. You are a perfect example of that. The Koran is a book of hate. 
I use the Koran as toilet paper


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so, quoting you...
> 
> "I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."
> 
> You go against racism using racist explanations.
> 
> Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should tell me how to expose jew's wrong doing and by the way I ma not paid propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you but you are a raging idiot and I mean that with all do respect.
Click to expand...

Sound like you are trying fix up yourself and language good start.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
Click to expand...


Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself?? 
I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll need someone to translate his gibberish into English.
> This must be an act ... nobody can be that stupid. Can they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Amir the used camel trader is as stupid. It's a gift.
Click to expand...

How stupid, you start behaving now well then don't charge.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hqhahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> So because Jews are a minority, they sre only helping themselves? One of the dumbest things I' e ever read.
> Muslims have 4 Nobel prizes while Jews have 129.
> Jews have contributed in many manh many fields in society. Muslims contribute death and destruction.
> 
> So what you just said about Jews is actually true about Muslims.
> 
> 1.6 billion Muslims vs. 13 million Jews, and Muslims only have 4 nobel prizes vs 129 for Jews.
> 
> QuAntity vs. Quality
Click to expand...

look if you send 100 millions jews under cover and make mess into other culture then your quality should good you dumb.


----------



## Grendelyn

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
Click to expand...


*Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but somebody is feeding you false information. Hamas are the guilty ones.
Click to expand...

No, you can not expect from some in a situation like palestinian are. For example just put yourself in Gaza you dumb.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hqhahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> So because Jews are a minority, they sre only helping themselves? One of the dumbest things I' e ever read.
> Muslims have 4 Nobel prizes while Jews have 129.
> Jews have contributed in many manh many fields in society. Muslims contribute death and destruction.
> 
> So what you just said about Jews is actually true about Muslims.
> 
> 1.6 billion Muslims vs. 13 million Jews, and Muslims only have 4 nobel prizes vs 129 for Jews.
> 
> QuAntity vs. Quality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look if you send 100 millions jews under cover and make mess into other culture then your quality should good you dumb.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you are talking about. You make no sense.

Did you know that Mohamed was a rapist pig who married and had sex with a nine year old?


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but somebody is feeding you false information. Hamas are the guilty ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you can not expect from some in a situation like palestinian are. For example just put yourself in Gaza you dumb.
Click to expand...


Hamas are evil Muslims


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, its the evil Muslims who are killing innocents on a daily basis.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread, I almost cannot believe how stupid you are. I feel like someone is playing a trick on me.
> You are just another dine a dozen Nazi Muslim scumbag who blames Jews for what Muslims are guilty of.
Click to expand...

Well I will advise you silly evil just earn nice income, don't live on people suffering.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the biggest cancer in the world. They are growing just like cancer grows in a body.
> Islam is a threat to this world and Muslims are extremely hateful people. You are a perfect example of that. The Koran is a book of hate.
> I use the Koran as toilet paper
Click to expand...

Because you are toilet, learn dumb learn.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, its the evil Muslims who are killing innocents on a daily basis.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread, I almost cannot believe how stupid you are. I feel like someone is playing a trick on me.
> You are just another dine a dozen Nazi Muslim scumbag who blames Jews for what Muslims are guilty of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will advise you silly evil just earn nice income, don't live on people suffering.
Click to expand...


Thag is what evil Muslims do. They thrive off the suffering of others. 
Islam is the cancer of the world.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
Click to expand...

Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the biggest cancer in the world. They are growing just like cancer grows in a body.
> Islam is a threat to this world and Muslims are extremely hateful people. You are a perfect example of that. The Koran is a book of hate.
> I use the Koran as toilet paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are toilet, learn dumb learn.
Click to expand...


Great comeback 

I don't even need to expose you fir the racist Nazi fool that you are. All I have to do is let you post.


----------



## Rehmani

Grendelyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
Click to expand...

Any way what ever you say, I am trying helping jew find the right path and avoid trouble.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> 
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
Click to expand...



  

I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.


Why do Muslims like killing so much?


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way what ever you say, I am trying helping jew find the right path and avoid trouble.
Click to expand...


We don't need your help. You should help your own people find the right path.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hqhahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> So because Jews are a minority, they sre only helping themselves? One of the dumbest things I' e ever read.
> Muslims have 4 Nobel prizes while Jews have 129.
> Jews have contributed in many manh many fields in society. Muslims contribute death and destruction.
> 
> So what you just said about Jews is actually true about Muslims.
> 
> 1.6 billion Muslims vs. 13 million Jews, and Muslims only have 4 nobel prizes vs 129 for Jews.
> 
> QuAntity vs. Quality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look if you send 100 millions jews under cover and make mess into other culture then your quality should good you dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. You make no sense.
> 
> Did you know that Mohamed was a rapist pig who married and had sex with a nine year old?
Click to expand...

Well I don't know where you from and who you are other vise I can give you thousands evidence about yourself and your dirty thinking. Now you can not digest my comments and showing your dirty character.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but somebody is feeding you false information. Hamas are the guilty ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you can not expect from some in a situation like palestinian are. For example just put yourself in Gaza you dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas are evil Muslims
Click to expand...

So what you think who you are, can you face what HAMAS is facing you silly dumb.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist...
Click to expand...


The honeymoon is over, Princess. No more benefit of the doubt for you.
WTF is that stupidity supposed to mean?


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, its the evil Muslims who are killing innocents on a daily basis.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread, I almost cannot believe how stupid you are. I feel like someone is playing a trick on me.
> You are just another dine a dozen Nazi Muslim scumbag who blames Jews for what Muslims are guilty of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will advise you silly evil just earn nice income, don't live on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thag is what evil Muslims do. They thrive off the suffering of others.
> Islam is the cancer of the world.
Click to expand...

Then why people are entering in Islam, you dumb.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, its the evil Muslims who are killing innocents on a daily basis.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread, I almost cannot believe how stupid you are. I feel like someone is playing a trick on me.
> You are just another dine a dozen Nazi Muslim scumbag who blames Jews for what Muslims are guilty of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will advise you silly evil just earn nice income, don't live on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thag is what evil Muslims do. They thrive off the suffering of others.
> Islam is the cancer of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why people are entering in Islam, you dumb.
Click to expand...

People enter into evil disgusting things all the time.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the biggest cancer in the world. They are growing just like cancer grows in a body.
> Islam is a threat to this world and Muslims are extremely hateful people. You are a perfect example of that. The Koran is a book of hate.
> I use the Koran as toilet paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are toilet, learn dumb learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great comeback
> 
> I don't even need to expose you fir the racist Nazi fool that you are. All I have to do is let you post.
Click to expand...

Good this is your end leave the forum and find a respectable job dirty.


----------



## toastman

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The honeymoon is over, Princess. No more benefit of the doubt for you.
> WTF is that stupidity supposed to mean?
Click to expand...




Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the biggest cancer in the world. They are growing just like cancer grows in a body.
> Islam is a threat to this world and Muslims are extremely hateful people. You are a perfect example of that. The Koran is a book of hate.
> I use the Koran as toilet paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are toilet, learn dumb learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great comeback
> 
> I don't even need to expose you fir the racist Nazi fool that you are. All I have to do is let you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good this is your end leave the forum and find a respectable job dirty.
Click to expand...


Go get some help. Yiu truly do need it.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
Click to expand...

Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.


----------



## SAYIT

Grendelyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
Click to expand...


Really, Pisher? You have a raging Muslim/Nazi posting all manner of Nazi-ish BS and all you are concerned with is how some Jews may define themselves? Really?
Woo ... some things never change.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way what ever you say, I am trying helping jew find the right path and avoid trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your help. You should help your own people find the right path.
Click to expand...

You are still here please go.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question. Why do Muslims like killing innocent people so much?


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The honeymoon is over, Princess. No more benefit of the doubt for you.
> WTF is that stupidity supposed to mean?
Click to expand...

Exactly you are exposing your self you paid shit.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, its the evil Muslims who are killing innocents on a daily basis.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread, I almost cannot believe how stupid you are. I feel like someone is playing a trick on me.
> You are just another dine a dozen Nazi Muslim scumbag who blames Jews for what Muslims are guilty of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will advise you silly evil just earn nice income, don't live on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thag is what evil Muslims do. They thrive off the suffering of others.
> Islam is the cancer of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why people are entering in Islam, you dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People enter into evil disgusting things all the time.
Click to expand...

you are the one


----------



## toastman

I can't stop laughing at how stupid Rehmani is


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The honeymoon is over, Princess. No more benefit of the doubt for you.
> WTF is that stupidity supposed to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the biggest cancer in the world. They are growing just like cancer grows in a body.
> Islam is a threat to this world and Muslims are extremely hateful people. You are a perfect example of that. The Koran is a book of hate.
> I use the Koran as toilet paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are toilet, learn dumb learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great comeback
> 
> I don't even need to expose you fir the racist Nazi fool that you are. All I have to do is let you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good this is your end leave the forum and find a respectable job dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get some help. Yiu truly do need it.
Click to expand...

Well good. Stop find your self good job.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, Pisher? You have a raging Muslim/Nazi posting all manner of Nazi-ish BS and all you are concerned with is how some Jews may define themselves? Really?
> Woo ... some things never change.
Click to expand...

Please stop blaming German, blame yourself jew are responsible for all trouble.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Why do Muslims like killing innocent people so much?
Click to expand...

May be they are under cove jew too as I suspect about 100 million jew aer missing since 5000 years.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> I can't stop laughing at how stupid Rehmani is


Sound like you are laughing at your self silly.


----------



## SAYIT

toastman said:


> I can't stop laughing at how stupid Rehmani is


 
It's gotta be an act. He's just trying (and succeeding) to make Muslims look like ignorant bigoted idiots.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, Pisher? You have a raging Muslim/Nazi posting all manner of Nazi-ish BS and all you are concerned with is how some Jews may define themselves? Really?
> Woo ... some things never change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop blaming German, blame yourself jew are responsible for all trouble.
Click to expand...


So who is blaming Germans? I'm saying Muslims like you are slimy Nazi dirtballs.


----------



## toastman

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, Pisher? You have a raging Muslim/Nazi posting all manner of Nazi-ish BS and all you are concerned with is how some Jews may define themselves? Really?
> Woo ... some things never change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop blaming German, blame yourself jew are responsible for all trouble.
Click to expand...


Muslims are responsible for all the evil in this world.
As long as Islam exists, there will never be peace.
Sorry but thats the truth


----------



## toastman

SAYIT said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing at how stupid Rehmani is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be an act. He's just trying (and succeeding) to make Muslims look like ignorant bigoted idiots.
Click to expand...


I'm jus waiting him to say that he was just  joking and playing a trick on us. There's no way someone could be this stupid


----------



## Forester

Holy Fuk stop this Train wreck.  I think.  Nevermind.  Continue.  Please. lol. Who needs sleep?


----------



## toastman

Forester said:


> Holy Fuk stop this Train wreck.  I think.  Nevermind.  Continue.  Please. lol. Who needs sleep?



I noticed you thanked one of his disgusting posts about Jews.


----------



## Forester

That's not my ideologies...  Don't blame me!!


----------



## Youch

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.



Malinformed Bigot,
Who are these "normal" people of whom you speak?  Do you mean other malinformed people, the ignorant, bigots, or other Neanderthals?

The Romans kicked the Israelites out of their home in 79AD, and have ever since tried to exist elsewhere, and once again in their homeland, the birthplace of Israelites, A small sliver of land, mind you.  And now, 7th Century barbarians in the 20th and 21st Century, who have never had the opportunity to undergo a reformation like Jews and Christians, highly intolerant of ANY other belief, and on a jihad to support the caliphate, attempt to wipe the Israelites off the map (their words and deeds), and intolerant bigots such as yourself find radical fault in their efforts to defend themselves in a region and world that thinks as you do? 

Israel has been far too full of restraint while surrounded for decades by people who hate them so, and launch daily rockets for years, and then get criticized for responding.  I understand why they don't, but perhaps they should unleash.  Beast Mode.  Get mid-evil on their ass!  By the time the West wakes up from it's politically-correct madness/coma, it will be too late.  Heck, political moves are already being undertaken that will weaken any future resolve to defend against the caliphate.  Heck, the West isn't even defending the one group of Muslims that deserve defending and protecting....our friends the Kurds.  Like Israel, the Kurds too are left out in the cold. And not a Christian or Jew or homosexual or free-thinker will be left in the middle east when the Islamic State is done cleansing and purifying. 

And who is the Left supporting?

I think we're kidding ourselves if we think we've not already lost.


----------



## Beelzebub

Beelzebub said:


> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.




That was understated.

The OP is the view of the Jewish Israeli PRESIDENT OF ISRAEL.


----------



## Daniyel

Beelzebub said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was understated.
> 
> The OP is the view of the Jewish Israeli PRESIDENT OF ISRAEL.
Click to expand...




Beelzebub said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was understated.
> 
> The OP is the view of the Jewish Israeli PRESIDENT OF ISRAEL.
Click to expand...

In regard to the Arab-Jewish tension in Jerusalem, like yesterday when Israeli Arab named Abd El Rahman El Sholdi decided to run over 9 people in the light rail which symbolize the Co-existence in Jerusalem.


----------



## Lipush

Rehmani said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see if I can properly respond ...
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya there, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortally wounded.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sayit you are showing that you are racist, well I am telling you please change yourself, all mankind are equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so, quoting you...
> 
> "I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race,_* jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars*_...."
> 
> You go against racism using racist explanations.
> 
> Tell me more about how sane you are, Sir...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should tell me how to expose jew's wrong doing and by the way I ma not paid propagandist.
Click to expand...


Didn't say you were. You just fall into paid propaganda.


----------



## Lipush

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature comments are a hodgepodge of gobbletygook and balderdash.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is only for jew not for others, but please don't contradict if mention "Allah SWT" thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you liked Jews. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews control the world economy then why all the turmoil and wars we're having? Also, who says they're special besides Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For example  jews owns all big companies donate 1 cent or 1 dollar to Israel, you can search on internet about these companies. For example they charge interest from every one, but jew will be interest free.
> Jews say that they are special, this is the reason they don't preach their religion and they didn't accept Jesus PBUH as their prophet even though Jesus PBUH was Jew with different language. They live in isolation, as others feel that jew are avoiding them.
Click to expand...


Jews own the big companies because the Jews learn and invest in themselves.

The mass majority in Israel among the youngsters ask to become academics in Business managment, medicine, law, and psychology. Today in Israel you'll find overflooding of students and graduates, more than people asking for those professions. That's why you find Jews everywhere you look. Because they ask to advance. Not because of some secret conspiracy.

The young Arabs and Muslims stupid enough to want to join Da'esh could achive much more trying to get education, but turn to the wrong group because they can't blend in socialy. Instead of blaming the Jews, you should ask yourselves why your young generation can't blend in with Western Communities.


----------



## Lipush

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's Muslims that believe that they are special and a superior religion.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are wrong, Jews are 13 million even after 5000 years and muslim are 1.3 billions just in 1500 years.
> Means Jews really not helping others, only helping by themselves. Keeping every thing under the mattresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book, Imam.You're funnier than Jackie Mason. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, What I can say and it is not necessary for you to digest every thing but some people are liking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the Jew haters like what you say.  To others you are the one who sounds like a propagandist against the Jews.  Like I said, you are giving us a great opportunity to see how actual Muslims think about the Jews.  I can just imagine what goes on in the madrassas when it comes to learning to hate the Jews.  Let's face it.  In the madrassas they are also taught to hate the Christians, and that is why we see so many Christians persecuted and killed in Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just said that I start to expose jew just after Gaza tragedy, when jew killer killed so many innocent. And still my massage to jew to correct their direction in my signature comments.
Click to expand...


The Jews don't need fixing. What Israel does right or wrong, doesn't give you the right to abuse Jews in other places.


----------



## Lipush

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? This is a joke, right? I'm on Candid Camera, right? You're really just a normal guy having a bit of fun at the expense of Muslims and Nazis, right? Nobody could possibly be as stupid as you are pretending, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
Click to expand...


We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?


----------



## Beelzebub

Lipush said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please give up this job don't make living on other suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
Click to expand...


As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.


----------



## Lipush

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
Click to expand...


Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.

Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...


----------



## Beelzebub

Lipush said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
Click to expand...


Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.

Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.

As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have! 
And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?


----------



## Lipush

Funny you should say that. Today is the Anniversary of the death of Rehav'am Ze'evi, so how does "far from harm" works, exactly?

Kids, if they're able to throw stones, they're good enough to pay the price. Handicapped my ***


----------



## SAYIT

Forester said:


> That's not my ideologies...  Don't blame me!!


 
So you are hiding behind Rehmani's skirt?


----------



## gtopa1

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again. Please correct your self as advise you in last post and don't make living on others suffering please give up this dirty job as propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it ain't so. Please.
Click to expand...


Some mothers do 'ave em!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Truthseeker420 said:


> God Bless the Palestinian people.



And may he send them leaders who don't fvck them over like their current crop of terrorist assholes!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting one important thing.  Your ancestors left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries and forced the people to convert to Islam and killed many who refused.  Even today there are Muslims who are forcing others to convert to Islam.  Read up on the history of Jihad.  By the way, the Jews are very generous when it comes to charity, and the money is used for people of all religions.  I heard that the money collected for charity by Muslims is only supposed to be used on other Muslims.  Rehmani sounds like he is a writer for some Muslim site like RadioIslam.  He certainly is giving the typical Muslim slant on things when it comes to the Jews.  Carry on, Rehmani, because it gives the viewers a good chance to see what actual Muslims are taught about the Jews in their madrassas while at the same time they have no problem keeping quiet about the millions of innocent people the Muslims have murdered since Islam started up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but somebody is feeding you false information. Hamas are the guilty ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you can not expect from some in a situation like palestinian are. For example just put yourself in Gaza you dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas are evil Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you think who you are, can you face what HAMAS is facing you silly dumb.
Click to expand...


Hamas are facing nothing; they hide behind women and children then kill anyone who tries to stop them. They are the pig shit of the world!! I am glad that there are a lot fewer of them now!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Rehmani said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way what ever you say, I am trying helping jew find the right path and avoid trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your help. You should help your own people find the right path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still here please go.
Click to expand...


Piss off you ignorant fool. 

Greg


----------



## RoccoR

_et al,_

I'm confused.  What is the argument here?

v/r
R


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
Click to expand...


You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.

"
Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)   

*Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
*Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
*Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
*Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
* Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
* Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
*Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"

Hamas uses women and kids.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> I'm confused.  What is the argument here?
> 
> v/r
> R



Just catching up on correspondence.

Greg


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
Click to expand...


Everything you said is dalse about Israel and true about the Palestinians.
Like I said yesterday, day after day after day you lie about Israel. Lies are all you have Beezle.

And you think throwing rocks at soldiers is brave? 
You truly are pathetic


----------



## Lipush

gtopa1 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Beelzebub

Lipush said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's a very odd cartoon Lipush.

Because Israel has made it clear it will not stop shooting bombing or destroying anything, just because it means killing children in the process.

In fact, its interesting that you hold Palestinians to a higher standard than you do the IDF.
If the IDF wants to kill Palestinian enemy adults and there are kids in the way, you holler an hoot for the IDF to go kill everyone, and it is Palestinians to blame.

But when a Palestinian wants to kill enemy adults and there are kids in the way, he is a monster.

Now I would say that both of them are being quite monstrous.  Yet you are quite inconsistent.
Why do you want a free pass for killings by Israelis ... ?


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very odd cartoon Lipush.
> 
> Because Israel has made it clear it will not stop shooting bombing or destroying anything, just because it means killing children in the process.
> 
> In fact, its interesting that you hold Palestinians to a higher standard than you do the IDF.
> If the IDF wants to kill Palestinian enemy adults and there are kids in the way, you holler an hoot for the IDF to go kill everyone, and it is Palestinians to blame.
> 
> But when a Palestinian wants to kill enemy adults and there are kids in the way, he is a monster.
> 
> Now I would say that both of them are being quite monstrous.  Yet you are quite inconsistent.
> Why do you want a free pass for killings by Israelis ... ?
Click to expand...


Israel aims at terrorist murderers; Hamas aims at Jewish innocents. The only thing I ask of Israel is...shoot straight!!!

Greg


----------



## Beelzebub

The children, who have no choice in the matter are.
But Israeli adults who choose to be part of the Israel project to annex Palestine out of existence are not 'innocents'.


----------



## Lipush

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very odd cartoon Lipush.
> 
> Because Israel has made it clear it will not stop shooting bombing or destroying anything, just because it means killing children in the process.
> 
> In fact, its interesting that you hold Palestinians to a higher standard than you do the IDF.
> If the IDF wants to kill Palestinian enemy adults and there are kids in the way, you holler an hoot for the IDF to go kill everyone, and it is Palestinians to blame.
> 
> But when a Palestinian wants to kill enemy adults and there are kids in the way, he is a monster.
> 
> Now I would say that both of them are being quite monstrous.  Yet you are quite inconsistent.
> Why do you want a free pass for killings by Israelis ... ?
Click to expand...


Why you keep ignoring the problem?

And why should I feel "bad" about Israelis doing anything, when you call for genocide?


----------



## Beelzebub

What do you mean when you claim I "call for genocide"?

Are you trying to stir the fear of millions of dead Jews again?  You fantasist!
Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew.  This does not entail death to all Israelis.  Just change.

It will be very good for your soul too.  With any luck it will set you straight on you NOT having a right to eradicated the Palestinian people.


----------



## Lipush

The Holocaust happaned due several centric reason, one of them is the belief that insane or fanatic people don't really act like they want, the habit of "It'll sort itself out."

4 or 5 years ago, no one would have predicted the brutal things ISIS does, because "those things are black-phophecies," "paranoia".

The "Change" you're calling for is genocide, bud. No other way to see it. You said something about a Nazi culture Israelis have, but then you full-mouthed call to destroy Israel, just to suit your own twisted views of a "better future". If that's not pushing the shoe in your mouth, I don't know what is.

So sure, I can discuss with you, but for a moment don't think about talking morales with me, because, twisted as you like, you still call for genocide.

Just for the record. I come from a family of Holocaust survivors. My grandfather lived to survive not only the second world war, but also the first. We've lost dozens. So the number one lesson I was taught- _don't let it ever happen to you, because you have a state_.

So right now, *you represents everything I wasv taught to fight*.

Preaching me? The idea is amusing.


----------



## Rehmani

Beelzebub said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you bother reading your own posts? Do you know how stupid you are making yourself??
> I can't tell if you're being serious or you are someone pretending to be a Muslim to make Islam look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
Click to expand...

No daout Israeli are terrorist.


----------



## Rehmani

Lipush said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post telling me that your paid agent just making living on people suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
Click to expand...

You should thanks to God that you are not in their situation, please think.


----------



## MaryL

Normal people? What? Palestine is a fiction created by the brits. That is fact.


----------



## Rehmani

gtopa1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleave in Allah SWT and according to The God all mankind are equal but Jews have different Idea that jew are special race, which is causing trouble to jews and all of us because by following the idea of special race, jews are controlling the world economy and because of their madness world facing great issues like poverty, wars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> #1 - Jews are not a race of people.
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look again you are blaming to any one or every one who is trying to expose to your master jews. And look how nonsense you are talking again. Please correct your self as advise you in last post and don't make living on others suffering please give up this dirty job as propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it ain't so. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some mothers do 'ave em!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I hope your mother don't.


----------



## Rehmani

gtopa1 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly, You effect from these type of propagandist. As long as Islam is concern, Islam is still spreading with high speed and was spreading when whole Muslim world was under occupation or invasion or colonies. Now you can judge yourself and also if you have time, please read Micheal Wolf who's parents were christian and jew and now he is Muslim may be help you. I am the one who charity to  non muslim as well and I am sure all muslim do the same thing. This is first time I start expressing my views against jews after Gaza killing by jews. If you thing it is wrong to criticize jew on their cruel action then I am sorry to say, you are the one who defending the killer jews and promoting them innocent while jews killing innocents people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but somebody is feeding you false information. Hamas are the guilty ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you can not expect from some in a situation like palestinian are. For example just put yourself in Gaza you dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas are evil Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you think who you are, can you face what HAMAS is facing you silly dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas are facing nothing; they hide behind women and children then kill anyone who tries to stop them. They are the pig shit of the world!! I am glad that there are a lot fewer of them now!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

What about you, sound like you are the shit.....person yourself with dirty mind.


----------



## Rehmani

gtopa1 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Rehmani,
> I may be mistaken but I believe you are a well-intentioned but badly misinformed poster. Clearly English isn't your first language and it is also clear that you are not fluent in many (if not all) of the nuances of the language.
> Nevertheless I commend your ability to converse in it.
> You may not be aware that many of the canards you post are straight out of the Nazi handbook. You may have gleaned your "facts" from your Imam or family members or from Internet websites like Islam Radio or Electronic Intifada but it still comes out sounding like Joseph Goebbels. The following are some real facts that could, if taken to heart, impact on your POV:
> 
> *#1 - Jews are not a race of people.*
> #2 - Everyone believes they are special.
> #3 - Jews cause no more trouble than any other demographic group and far less than some.
> #4 - Jews do not control the world's economy, media or weather.
> 
> I hope you accept this message in the spirit it was written. I don't believe you are a Nazi but some of what you say is certainly Nazi-ish.
> In any event I will know by your reaction and I hope we can converse like people in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> SAYIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear SayIt ~ Not true.  Although there are other descriptions, one way some Jews do indeed define themselves is as a "race of people."  ~ Susan
> Judaism 101 What Is Judaism *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way what ever you say, I am trying helping jew find the right path and avoid trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your help. You should help your own people find the right path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still here please go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off you ignorant fool.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Look dumb this is your place find some dirty place as you are evil.


----------



## Rehmani

gtopa1 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

That is how jew are not very brave always left the holy land when ever time come to defend it. Now with the help of this machine these fool jews thinking that they are fighter. No you are not, again soon time will prov that too.


----------



## Rehmani

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you said is dalse about Israel and true about the Palestinians.
> Like I said yesterday, day after day after day you lie about Israel. Lies are all you have Beezle.
> 
> And you think throwing rocks at soldiers is brave?
> You truly are pathetic
Click to expand...

Then what you think about your self dumb, using advance weapon on empty hand innocent people who are trying free their home land from these evil jews.


----------



## Rehmani

Lipush said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then who is responsible for this. you silly why don't you think if you don't occupied their home land.....


----------



## gtopa1

Rehmani said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who is responsible for this. you silly why don't you think if you don't occupied their home land.....
Click to expand...


hamas!! When fatah was in control of Gaza at least Israel had someone to negotiate with...even if fatah were also scumbags. But Hamas has never been a viable partner. Now how many opponents have hamas killed as compared to the number of Israelis they've killed??

Why is that?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> What do you mean when you claim I "call for genocide"?
> 
> Are you trying to stir the fear of millions of dead Jews again?  You fantasist!
> Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew.  This does not entail death to all Israelis.  Just change.
> 
> It will be very good for your soul too.  With any luck it will set you straight on you NOT having a right to eradicated the Palestinian people.



So you advocate an Israeli genocide and the murder of millions. 

Never again, asshole!! Never again!!

Greg


----------



## Rehmani

MaryL said:


> Normal people? What? Palestine is a fiction created by the brits. That is fact.


Now they should solve the problem too.


----------



## Rehmani

gtopa1 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me your politicians hide behind their civilian population too.
> They know they are far from harm, with protection teams and segregation to keep the enemy away from them, but they are more than happy to sabotage peace at every opportunity, and never engage honestly in talks to resolve the outrages they commit daily against Palestinians.
> And they know that their population will be hit by revenge attacks, which they and you happily use to claim that you are the good guys.
> 
> Israel systematically uses its population as human shields.
> 
> As to the handicapped kids who make the effort to throw stones:  What courage they have!
> And why are you against equal opportunities for the less abled Lipush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar of course, but Israel uses an Iron Dome.
> 
> "
> Name: Iron Dome (כיפת ברזל)
> 
> *Developers:* Rafael Advanced Defense Systems; Elta; mPrest Systems
> *Target:* Short-range rockets; Artillery/mortar shells (44 mile maximum distance)
> *Missile:*_ Tamir_ Interceptor with electro-optic sensors and numerous steering fins
> *Cost:* Battery - $50 million; Missile - $40,000
> * Components:* Tracking Radar; Battle Management Control (BMC); Firing Unit
> * Firsts:* Test-July 2009; Deployment-March 2011; Interception-April 2011
> *Operations:* 93 rockets at 90% interception success (as of April 2012)"
> 
> Hamas uses women and kids.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who is responsible for this. you silly why don't you think if you don't occupied their home land.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hamas!! When fatah was in control of Gaza at least Israel had someone to negotiate with...even if fatah were also scumbags. But Hamas has never been a viable partner. Now how many opponents have hamas killed as compared to the number of Israelis they've killed??
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

But israeli never come to solution with Fatah, and because of this israeli behave who forced to palestinian formed HAMAS. Now Israel using HAMAS to avoid to reach solution. And tomorrow jew will find some new excuse.


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> What do you mean when you claim I "call for genocide"?
> 
> Are you trying to stir the fear of millions of dead Jews again?  You fantasist!
> Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew.  This does not entail death to all Israelis.  Just change.
> 
> It will be very good for your soul too.  With any luck it will set you straight on you NOT having a right to eradicated the Palestinian people.


----------



## Mindful

Mindful said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean when you claim I "call for genocide"?
> 
> Are you trying to stir the fear of millions of dead Jews again?  You fantasist!
> Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew.  This does not entail death to all Israelis.  Just change.
> 
> It will be very good for your soul too.  With any luck it will set you straight on you NOT having a right to eradicated the Palestinian people.
Click to expand...



What do you mean by "Good Jew"?


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> The Holocaust happaned due several centric reason, one of them is the belief that insane or fanatic people don't really act like they want, the habit of "It'll sort itself out."
> 
> 4 or 5 years ago, no one would have predicted the brutal things ISIS does, because "those things are black-phophecies," "paranoia".
> 
> The "Change" you're calling for is genocide, bud. No other way to see it. You said something about a Nazi culture Israelis have, but then you full-mouthed call to destroy Israel, just to suit your own twisted views of a "better future". If that's not pushing the shoe in your mouth, I don't know what is.
> 
> So sure, I can discuss with you, but for a moment don't think about talking morales with me, because, twisted as you like, you still call for genocide.
> 
> Just for the record. I come from a family of Holocaust survivors. My grandfather lived to survive not only the second world war, but also the first. We've lost dozens. So the number one lesson I was taught- _don't let it ever happen to you, because you have a state_.
> 
> So right now, *you represents everything I wasv taught to fight*.
> 
> Preaching me? The idea is amusing.


Do you respect Holocaust survivors who oppose you politically, or do you automatically dismiss what they have to say?  







Or do you only mourn the loss of "right wing" Holocaust survivors?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> What do you mean by "Good Jew"?


Left wing, liberal Jews are messengers of God; right wing Jews can kiss my fucking ass!


----------



## Billo_Really

MaryL said:


> Normal people? What? Palestine is a fiction created by the brits. That is fact.


It doesn't matter what name you call it, nothing changes the fact that there were almost a million indigenous, non-Jewish residents in that area who have rights too.  You cannot move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## Lipush

Rehmani said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for not paying for the entertainment I am enjoying now.
> 
> 
> Why do Muslims like killing so much?
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should thanks to God that you are not in their situation, please think.
Click to expand...


I do thank God I'm not in that situation. 

You believe the stones are weapon, protest.

But the Jews take the stones you throw at them, keep them to build houses in Judea and Jerusalem.

So, THINK.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "Good Jew"?
> 
> 
> 
> Left wing, liberal Jews are messengers of God; right wing Jews can kiss my fucking ass!
Click to expand...


Oh, doesn't someone think highly of themselves.

Liberal Jews are mostly hypocrites. 

I remember an article response from the head of Meretz leftist party. She responded to the issue of a journalist or something, I don't recall his name now, he called for a rebellion in the IDF on facebook. He recieved many furious feedbacks, saying any call for rebellion in the IDF (something that took place previously with a Nahlawi soldier) can cause a domino effect, get the soldiers in big problems, and create a crisis. the Leftist parties supported him without question, said good thing he ignored the feedbacks, and basically terminated any other opinion. Meretz likes so much the freedom of expression, but only when it comes to their own agendas. She probably forgot, that even cruel feedbacks and unsupportive response still include freedom of expression, even when it's "not nice".

That coming after an earlier "jewelery" from her political party. Member Tamar Rozin appeared in Silwan, supporting the Arab residents of the neighborhood against what she called "law breaking settlers". Ok first, they broke know law, all the houses were legally bought. Second, she describede the settlers as "deluded", "Anti-Arab", "violent" and "messianic", among othe words, not very nice. That a day after she slammed a Jerusalem rabbi for being "racist".

I mean, REALLY??


----------



## RoccoR

Beelzebub,  _et al,_

I have little doubt that you actually believe this.  



Beelzebub said:


> What do you mean when you claim I "call for genocide"?
> 
> Are you trying to stir the fear of millions of dead Jews again?  You fantasist!
> Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew.  This does not entail death to all Israelis.  Just change.
> 
> It will be very good for your soul too.  With any luck it will set you straight on you NOT having a right to eradicated the Palestinian people.


*(COMMENT)*

This is a very traditionalist perspective of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP).  It is an anti-Jewish Homeland concept that is at least as old _(if not older)_ as the Faisal-Weizmann Agreement of 1919.  

On the periphery of any conflict, there will be those that oppose the continuation.  The consummation of --- Arab --- national aspirations does not mean that the alternative under Arab supervision will lead to either a more prosperous nation or greater fundamentally freedoms.  The idea that "Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew." can possibly lead to a space where Jewish people may exercise the same level of freedoms _(religious, political, economic/commercial, industrial, or advancement in education, research and development)_ is a phantasm in logic.  Nowhere in Arab World are the freedoms afforded the Jewish People today, in Israel, equaled; or even approachable or approximated.

Your commentary suggest that, in some frame of reference, the _"eradicated the Palestinian people"_ is either a goal or objective for the State of Israel.  This is a misrepresentation of facts not held in evidence.   The objective is to defend the existence, territorial integrity and sovereignty of the State of Israel such that the goal is to preserve and protect the cultural heritage of the Jewish People.  In that regard, the Jewish People have had to enter into combat engagements that oppose, through jihad, the preservation and protection of that cultural heritage.

When you say:  "Ask any Jew."  The position here, though not expressed, is that under the administration of an Arab controlled Head of State, _[(where a Caliph is elected by Muslims)(Sunni ideology) or (an an Imam --- chosen by God  from the Ahl al-Bayt  --- a direct descendent of Muhammad, PBUH)(Shia ideology)]_ could reasonably expect the umbrella of Muslim protection to be extended.  In fact, I don't believe that anyone holds that as a reasonable expectation.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici

Jeremiah said:


> Normal people do not blow themselves up in order to mass murder civilians.  Normal people do not use their own women and children as sand bags and for shields while launching unprovoked attacks against a sovereign State that has been most gracious and generous to their presence!    I'd say Israel is doing the best she can do under extraordinary circumstances.  Normal people do not think like you.  I can tell you that right now.  Israel is not a sick society.  Israel is a healthy, vibrant prospering society trying to keep a sick society out of their midst.  My advice to Israel is to send these Arabs back to their native lands of Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, and beyond.  They do not belong in Gaza.  They must go!



It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "Good Jew"?
> 
> 
> 
> Left wing, liberal Jews are messengers of God; right wing Jews can kiss my fucking ass!
Click to expand...


You have fantasies about Jews kissing your butt!! You are indeed a demented little piece of work!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people do not blow themselves up in order to mass murder civilians.  Normal people do not use their own women and children as sand bags and for shields while launching unprovoked attacks against a sovereign State that has been most gracious and generous to their presence!    I'd say Israel is doing the best she can do under extraordinary circumstances.  Normal people do not think like you.  I can tell you that right now.  Israel is not a sick society.  Israel is a healthy, vibrant prospering society trying to keep a sick society out of their midst.  My advice to Israel is to send these Arabs back to their native lands of Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, and beyond.  They do not belong in Gaza.  They must go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.
Click to expand...




montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people do not blow themselves up in order to mass murder civilians.  Normal people do not use their own women and children as sand bags and for shields while launching unprovoked attacks against a sovereign State that has been most gracious and generous to their presence!    I'd say Israel is doing the best she can do under extraordinary circumstances.  Normal people do not think like you.  I can tell you that right now.  Israel is not a sick society.  Israel is a healthy, vibrant prospering society trying to keep a sick society out of their midst.  My advice to Israel is to send these Arabs back to their native lands of Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, and beyond.  They do not belong in Gaza.  They must go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.
Click to expand...


It is moronic of you to attempt to rewrite history. Most of Palestine was owned by Ottomans, Lebanese and others. It was bought for the most part at inflated prices. Israel has courts that settle disputes. hamas hides behind women and children while they try and murder jews. You are supporting terrorist murderers...so go to hell!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust happaned due several centric reason, one of them is the belief that insane or fanatic people don't really act like they want, the habit of "It'll sort itself out."
> 
> 4 or 5 years ago, no one would have predicted the brutal things ISIS does, because "those things are black-phophecies," "paranoia".
> 
> The "Change" you're calling for is genocide, bud. No other way to see it. You said something about a Nazi culture Israelis have, but then you full-mouthed call to destroy Israel, just to suit your own twisted views of a "better future". If that's not pushing the shoe in your mouth, I don't know what is.
> 
> So sure, I can discuss with you, but for a moment don't think about talking morales with me, because, twisted as you like, you still call for genocide.
> 
> Just for the record. I come from a family of Holocaust survivors. My grandfather lived to survive not only the second world war, but also the first. We've lost dozens. So the number one lesson I was taught- _don't let it ever happen to you, because you have a state_.
> 
> So right now, *you represents everything I wasv taught to fight*.
> 
> Preaching me? The idea is amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you respect Holocaust survivors who oppose you politically, or do you automatically dismiss what they have to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you only mourn the loss of "right wing" Holocaust survivors?
Click to expand...


Yes; but I independently consider their political and other opinions. You just hate Israeli Jews.

Greg


----------



## RoccoR

montelatici,  _et al,_

Oh, here we go again, whining about immigration.

Recalling its resolution 52/111 of 12 December 1997, in which it decided to
convene the World Conference against Racism, Racial Discrimination, *Xenophobia 
and Related Intolerance,* and its resolutions 56/266 of 27 March 2002, 57/195 of
18 December 2002, 58/160 of 22 December 2003, 59/177 of 20 December 2004 and
60/144 of 16 December 2005, which guided the comprehensive follow-up to and
effective implementation of the World Conference, and in this regard underlining
the importance of their full and effective implementation,​


montelatici said:


> It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.


*(COMMENT)*

I guess you conveniently missed the part in the Mandate that "shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage" --- "close settlement by Jews on the land."

The conflict of today, while not totally the fault of the Arab Palestinian, is perpetuated by this false concept.  I recommend that you encourage the Arab Palestinians to pursue some line of development that with advance the culture rather than perpetuate conflict.  Advocate for something positive rather than dwell on those things of the past that cannot be changed.  Think about a future, in which the Arab Palestinian works _(I know that is an alien concept in the State of Palestine)_ for a better tomorrow. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

Jeremiah said:


> It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.



Those Jews that came from Europe: where were they before they were in Europe?


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> What do you mean when you claim I "call for genocide"?
> 
> Are you trying to stir the fear of millions of dead Jews again?  You fantasist!
> Ending Israel will be a good thing.  Ask any good Jew.  This does not entail death to all Israelis.  Just change.
> 
> It will be very good for your soul too.  With any luck it will set you straight on you NOT having a right to eradicated the Palestinian people.



You're a complete moron. Israel is not going anywhere. And you Know it too.
If anyone is going to leave Israel it's the Palestinians


----------



## toastman

This thread is another prime example of the delusions of Beezle and Monti


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Oh, doesn't someone think highly of themselves.
> 
> Liberal Jews are mostly hypocrites.
> 
> I remember an article response from the head of Meretz leftist party. She responded to the issue of a journalist or something, I don't recall his name now, he called for a rebellion in the IDF on facebook. He recieved many furious feedbacks, saying any call for rebellion in the IDF (something that took place previously with a Nahlawi soldier) can cause a domino effect, get the soldiers in big problems, and create a crisis. the Leftist parties supported him without question, said good thing he ignored the feedbacks, and basically terminated any other opinion. Meretz likes so much the freedom of expression, but only when it comes to their own agendas. She probably forgot, that even cruel feedbacks and unsupportive response still include freedom of expression, even when it's "not nice".
> 
> That coming after an earlier "jewelery" from her political party. Member Tamar Rozin appeared in Silwan, supporting the Arab residents of the neighborhood against what she called "law breaking settlers". Ok first, they broke know law, all the houses were legally bought. Second, she describede the settlers as "deluded", "Anti-Arab", "violent" and "messianic", among othe words, not very nice. That a day after she slammed a Jerusalem rabbi for being "racist".
> 
> I mean, REALLY??


You talking about the hypocrisy of others, is like Charles Manson bitching about women who are pro-choice.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Yes; but I independently consider their political and other opinions. You just hate Israeli Jews.
> 
> Greg


Why would I hate Jews?

*Billo* _(pro-nounced *BEE-LOW*)_


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You have fantasies about Jews kissing your butt!! You are indeed a demented little piece of work!!
> 
> Greg


Just the right wing ones, because they're full of shit!


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> You talking about the hypocrisy of others, is like Charles Manson bitching about women who are pro-choice.


That is, pro-Manson and anti-Manson?


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have fantasies about Jews kissing your butt!! You are indeed a demented little piece of work!!Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Just the right wing ones, because they're full of shit!
Click to expand...

That point of view is full of methane with hydrogen sulfide, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; but I independently consider their political and other opinions. You just hate Israeli Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I hate Jews?
Click to expand...

Yeah, jews and non-jews are eager to know that.


----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Jews that came from Europe: where were they before they were in Europe?
Click to expand...

Mindful , Monte made that statement, not Jeremiah


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Jews that came from Europe and expelled the native Christians and Muslims of Palestine. That is why everything you wrote is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Jews that came from Europe: where were they before they were in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful , Monte made that statement, not Jeremiah
Click to expand...



I'm getting muddled up with the format of the quotes.


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, doesn't someone think highly of themselves.
> 
> Liberal Jews are mostly hypocrites.
> 
> I remember an article response from the head of Meretz leftist party. She responded to the issue of a journalist or something, I don't recall his name now, he called for a rebellion in the IDF on facebook. He recieved many furious feedbacks, saying any call for rebellion in the IDF (something that took place previously with a Nahlawi soldier) can cause a domino effect, get the soldiers in big problems, and create a crisis. the Leftist parties supported him without question, said good thing he ignored the feedbacks, and basically terminated any other opinion. Meretz likes so much the freedom of expression, but only when it comes to their own agendas. She probably forgot, that even cruel feedbacks and unsupportive response still include freedom of expression, even when it's "not nice".
> 
> That coming after an earlier "jewelery" from her political party. Member Tamar Rozin appeared in Silwan, supporting the Arab residents of the neighborhood against what she called "law breaking settlers". Ok first, they broke know law, all the houses were legally bought. Second, she describede the settlers as "deluded", "Anti-Arab", "violent" and "messianic", among othe words, not very nice. That a day after she slammed a Jerusalem rabbi for being "racist".
> 
> I mean, REALLY??
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about the hypocrisy of others, is like Charles Manson bitching about women who are pro-choice.
Click to expand...


At least I'm not positive the sun shines from my rear, like your stupid Liberal friends.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> At least I'm not positive the sun shines from my rear, like your stupid Liberal friends.


My friends don't think the sun shines from your rear.

But they do think I'm an asshole.


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> Yeah, jews and non-jews are eager to know that.


They're eager to know that I asked a question?

Okay, you can tell them that I finally did.


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> That is, pro-Manson and anti-Manson?


What, no Shirley Manson?

Or how about Candy Manson?


----------



## member

Beelzebub said:


> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.


 



 *"I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly....."*



*"What do normal people think of israel.."*






*"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment"*








..and speaking of _*"a sick society..."*_


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not positive the sun shines from my rear, like your stupid Liberal friends.
> 
> 
> 
> My friends don't think the sun shines from your rear.
> 
> But they do think I'm an asshole.
Click to expand...


I would listen to your friends!!! lmao

Greg


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not positive the sun shines from my rear, like your stupid Liberal friends.
> 
> 
> 
> My friends don't think the sun shines from your rear.
> 
> But they do think I'm an asshole.
Click to expand...



Gee, I wonder why that is.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is.


They're just jealous because I'm not married and can say whatever is on my mind.  They're married and have to watch their mouths'.  And on a few occasions, they used it to their advantage.

One time when we all went to Lake Havasu and  me and the boy's went over to a place called Copper Canyon.  It's a pretty famous spring break hangout where people tie their boats together, party like crazy and girls take their tops off.  They got this big rock that goes up about 60 feet off the water and a lot of people like to jump off it (I did twice).  Anyway, to make a long story short, the "wives", had warned my buddy's not to go there.  I don't know how they found out, but when we got back, they were breathing fire and loaded for bear.  They go,_* "Why the fuck did you go to Copper Canyon, when we deliberately told you not to?"*_  And my friends responded,* "What do you expect, we were with him!" *As they pointed to me.


----------



## member

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> They're just jealous because I'm not married and can say whatever is on my mind.  They're married and have to watch their mouths'.  And on a few occasions, they used it to their advantage.
> 
> One time when we all went to Lake Havasu and  me and the boy's went over to a place called Copper Canyon.  It's a pretty famous spring break hangout where people tie their boats together, party like crazy and girls take their tops off.  They got this big rock that goes up about 60 feet off the water and a lot of people like to jump off it (I did twice).  Anyway, to make a long story short, the "wives", had warned my buddy's not to go there.  I don't know how they found out, but when we got back, they were breathing fire and loaded for bear.  They go,_* "Why the fuck did you go to Copper Canyon, when we deliberately told you not to?"*_  And my friends responded,* "What do you expect, we were with him!" *As they pointed to me.
Click to expand...

 

*"They're just jealous because I'm not married and can say whatever is on my mind.  They're married and have to watch their mouths.'"*





*"THEY'RE"* - must be miserable then.....................................is it for tax purposes ?  "property" issues ? is it the money ?  how come _*"they're:"*_ *"have to watch their mouths?"*


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; but I independently consider their political and other opinions. You just hate Israeli Jews.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I hate Jews?
> 
> *Billo* _(pro-nounced *BEE-LOW*)_
Click to expand...

 
I often wonder why you ask others to explain why you so hate Jews.
How about YOU explain why you do?


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> They're just jealous because I'm not married and can say whatever is on my mind...
Click to expand...


No matter how stupid or hateful, eh Bildo?


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not positive the sun shines from my rear, like your stupid Liberal friends.
> 
> 
> 
> My friends don't think the sun shines from your rear.
> 
> But they do think I'm an asshole.
Click to expand...

 
Sheesh. I wonder what about you could make anyone believe you're an asshole,
?


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> Sheesh. I wonder what about you could make anyone believe you're an asshole,
> ?


Sometimes its hard to live up to, other times, it just comes natural.


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> No matter how stupid or hateful, eh Bildo?


That's exactly right!  For once, we agree.


----------



## Billo_Really

member said:


> *"They're just jealous because I'm not married and can say whatever is on my mind.  They're married and have to watch their mouths.'"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"THEY'RE"* - must be miserable then.....................................is it for tax purposes ?  "property" issues ? is it the money ?  how come _*"they're:"*_ *"have to watch their mouths?"*


Haven't you ever heard the saying,_* "A happy life, is a happy wife?"*_


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> They're just jealous because I'm not married and can say whatever is on my mind.  They're married and have to watch their mouths'.  And on a few occasions, they used it to their advantage.
> 
> One time when we all went to Lake Havasu and  me and the boy's went over to a place called Copper Canyon.  It's a pretty famous spring break hangout where people tie their boats together, party like crazy and girls take their tops off.  They got this big rock that goes up about 60 feet off the water and a lot of people like to jump off it (I did twice).  Anyway, to make a long story short, the "wives", had warned my buddy's not to go there.  I don't know how they found out, but when we got back, they were breathing fire and loaded for bear.  They go,_* "Why the fuck did you go to Copper Canyon, when we deliberately told you not to?"*_  And my friends responded,* "What do you expect, we were with him!" *As they pointed to me.
Click to expand...


If you were kind enough to share your personal life, you won't mind me asking why you chose not to marry? you're gay or you just want to be an eternal bachelor? never mind, I personally don't get what's so great about that, but I'm a girl, so we naturally see marrige in a different way.

I'm not against having fun, boys are like that, but when I was a little girl, my english teacher was a very old lady from south africa, a very nice woman. Anyhow, one day when I passed her house, I saw her and her huband Max on their way back home from buying Challah for Shabbat, and they were walking slowly, holding hands, careless, oblivious to the world. 

Both of them over 80. 

And I thought, how nice it must feel, to have that kind of marriage. When you grow old it's not about sex or beauty or popularity, it's about trust, and friendship, and someone to share your last days with. I dunno, it sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> If you were kind enough to share your personal life, you won't mind me asking why you chose not to marry? you're gay or you just want to be an eternal bachelor? never mind, I personally don't get what's so great about that, but I'm a girl, so we naturally see marrige in a different way.
> 
> I'm not against having fun, boys are like that, but when I was a little girl, my english teacher was a very old lady from south africa, a very nice woman. Anyhow, one day when I passed her house, I saw her and her huband Max on their way back home from buying Challah for Shabbat, and they were walking slowly, holding hands, careless, oblivious to the world.
> 
> Both of them over 80.
> 
> And I thought, how nice it must feel, to have that kind of marriage. When you grow old it's not about sex or beauty or popularity, it's about trust, and friendship, and someone to share your last days with. I dunno, it sounds pretty awesome to me.


I lived with someone for 16 years.  We lived like we were married, but always considered ourselves single.  She passed away in 2010.  You know that saying, _*"The passage of time, will make it hurt  less"*_.  That's not true!  It just makes it hurt less often.

So hey, how about that Giants game?


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were kind enough to share your personal life, you won't mind me asking why you chose not to marry? you're gay or you just want to be an eternal bachelor? never mind, I personally don't get what's so great about that, but I'm a girl, so we naturally see marrige in a different way.
> 
> I'm not against having fun, boys are like that, but when I was a little girl, my english teacher was a very old lady from south africa, a very nice woman. Anyhow, one day when I passed her house, I saw her and her huband Max on their way back home from buying Challah for Shabbat, and they were walking slowly, holding hands, careless, oblivious to the world.
> 
> Both of them over 80.
> 
> And I thought, how nice it must feel, to have that kind of marriage. When you grow old it's not about sex or beauty or popularity, it's about trust, and friendship, and someone to share your last days with. I dunno, it sounds pretty awesome to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived with someone for 16 years.  We lived like we were married, but always considered ourselves single.  She passed away in 2010.  You know that saying, _*"The passage of time, will make it hurt  less"*_.  That's not true!  It just makes it hurt less often.
> 
> So hey, how about that Giants game?
Click to expand...


Say wut?!


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were kind enough to share your personal life, you won't mind me asking why you chose not to marry? you're gay or you just want to be an eternal bachelor? never mind, I personally don't get what's so great about that, but I'm a girl, so we naturally see marrige in a different way.
> 
> I'm not against having fun, boys are like that, but when I was a little girl, my english teacher was a very old lady from south africa, a very nice woman. Anyhow, one day when I passed her house, I saw her and her huband Max on their way back home from buying Challah for Shabbat, and they were walking slowly, holding hands, careless, oblivious to the world.
> 
> Both of them over 80.
> 
> And I thought, how nice it must feel, to have that kind of marriage. When you grow old it's not about sex or beauty or popularity, it's about trust, and friendship, and someone to share your last days with. I dunno, it sounds pretty awesome to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived with someone for 16 years.  We lived like we were married, but always considered ourselves single.  She passed away in 2010.  You know that saying, _*"The passage of time, will make it hurt  less"*_.  That's not true!  It just makes it hurt less often.
> 
> So hey, how about that Giants game?
Click to expand...


I'm sincerely sorry for your loss and, not to belabor the point, do you think the tragedy made you the always angry asshole your friends and so many here see?


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> Mucho funny![/font]


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, jews and non-jews are eager to know that.
> 
> 
> 
> They're eager to know that I asked a question? Okay, you can tell them that I finally did.
Click to expand...




Billo_Really said:


> What, no Shirley Manson? Or how about Candy Manson?


Hilarious drivel!


----------



## Billo_Really

SAYIT said:


> I'm sincerely sorry for your loss and, not to belabor the point, do you think the tragedy made you the always angry asshole your friends and so many here see?


No, I was probably the biggest asshole to her.  She didn't deserve it.  But I was young and thought I knew everything.  Now I'm older and "know" I don't know shit.


----------



## Lipush

So why don't you try and acend this pain to something positive? it will only do you good. 

Just an honesty friendly advice. And I don't give them much to you, because of our differences. so.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sincerely sorry for your loss and, not to belabor the point, do you think the tragedy made you the always angry asshole your friends and so many here see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was probably the biggest asshole to her.  She didn't deserve it.  But I was young and thought I knew everything.  Now I'm older and "know" I don't know shit.
Click to expand...

 
Well that is something everyone can agree on.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were kind enough to share your personal life, you won't mind me asking why you chose not to marry? you're gay or you just want to be an eternal bachelor? never mind, I personally don't get what's so great about that, but I'm a girl, so we naturally see marrige in a different way.
> 
> I'm not against having fun, boys are like that, but when I was a little girl, my english teacher was a very old lady from south africa, a very nice woman. Anyhow, one day when I passed her house, I saw her and her huband Max on their way back home from buying Challah for Shabbat, and they were walking slowly, holding hands, careless, oblivious to the world.
> 
> Both of them over 80.
> 
> And I thought, how nice it must feel, to have that kind of marriage. When you grow old it's not about sex or beauty or popularity, it's about trust, and friendship, and someone to share your last days with. I dunno, it sounds pretty awesome to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived with someone for 16 years.  We lived like we were married, but always considered ourselves single.  She passed away in 2010.  You know that saying, _*"The passage of time, will make it hurt  less"*_.  That's not true!  It just makes it hurt less often.
> 
> So hey, how about that Giants game?
Click to expand...


Sad events like the passing of a truly loved one can make one bitter and twisted at life. So are you angry at the world or just Jews? Is transferring your anger a part of a treatment or are you self medicating?? Have you sought professional help? If not; perhaps you should!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sincerely sorry for your loss and, not to belabor the point, do you think the tragedy made you the always angry asshole your friends and so many here see?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was probably the biggest asshole to her.  She didn't deserve it.  But I was young and thought I knew everything.  Now I'm older and "know" I don't know shit.
Click to expand...


So why the anger at Jews. Is it that you have "Survivors remorse" and think they should too??

Greg


----------



## DriftingSand

I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:

1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to determine who is normal before you ask the question. Or you'll have abnormal critters answering and there goes your point.
Click to expand...


I was going to say the same.  What is "normal" to him?  Lol.


----------



## gtopa1

Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.


DriftingSand said:


> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.




Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!

But this one in particular..



> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.



So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!

Greg


----------



## SAYIT

DriftingSand said:


> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.



Regarding #2: Do you think Israel poses an existential threat to Mideast Arabs?
Do you think Mideast Arabs pose an existential threat to Israelis?

Regarding #3: Could I trouble you to produce that historical documentation and its source?

Regarding #4: Can you really be so ignorant as to believe Israel is involved in most Mideast conflicts?

Regarding #7: Could you provide some historical documentation which would lead a rational person - that is one not predisposed to Jew hate - to believe Jews "see non-Jews as Goyim (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock."


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to determine who is normal before you ask the question. Or you'll have abnormal critters answering and there goes your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same.  What is "normal" to him?  Lol.
Click to expand...

I think Beezleboob imagines "normal" is a berserker jihadi on a Jewish kindergarten raid.


----------



## member

DriftingSand said:


> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.


 





_*"...Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations..."*_


hi _*'christian.'*_  forget the jews.   *"normal people"*  know who *"enjoys war & conflict"* more than "israel."  the real *EVIL* rearing it's ugly *EVIL* heads around the 4-corners of the earth...





_"they"_ [_the islamists_] win.  the coveted "_*EVILEST* ENTITY ON PLANET EA_RTH" award.  but you knew that already.  _tee-hee._


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.


Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.


----------



## member

*"...your new friends who are Jew haters like you..."*


They're too busy

 _pretending_ NOT to "notice" the real *EVIL*.   "people" (_the _*evil* ) who would barrel bomb civilians or saw-off heads.....*ETC*. 


_"Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head."_


----------



## 50_RiaL

Unlike you crazies, I think they're swell.


----------



## DriftingSand

gtopa1 said:


> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
Click to expand...

Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
Click to expand...


Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.

Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!

Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?
Click to expand...




> "Today, seven Jewish Americans run the vast majority of US television networks, the printed press, the Hollywood movie industry, the book publishing industry, and the recording industry. Most of these industries are bundled into huge media conglomerates run by the following seven individuals:
> 
> Gerald Levin, CEO and Director of AOL Time Warner
> 
> Michael Eisner, Chairman and CEO of the Walt Disney Company
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Sr., Chairman of Seagram Company Ltd
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Jr, President and CEO of Seagram Company Ltd and head of Universal Studios
> 
> Sumner Redstone, Chairman and CEO of Viacom, Inc
> 
> Dennis Dammerman, Vice Chairman of General Electric
> 
> Peter Chernin, President and Co-COO of News Corporation Limited
> 
> Those seven Jewish men collectively control ABC, NBC, CBS, the Turner Broadcasting System, CNN, MTV, Universal Studios, MCA Records, Geffen Records, DGC Records, GRP Records, Rising Tide Records, Curb/Universal Records, and Interscope Records.


Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media


----------



## Ellipsis

Beelzebub said:


> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.[/SIZE]


Me personaly, I'm just fed up with the whole thing. I think it's stupid to begin with, fighting over imagined slights and such a small piece of realestate. 

We should do whatever it takes to end it once and for all so the human species can move on. If that means we need to have an 'armagedon' or whatever then lets do it, if theres a viable peaceful solution then let's do that. Whatever. I'm so tired of all the religious wars. It's stupid.


----------



## DriftingSand

Pezz said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> Me personaly, I'm just fed up with the whole thing. I think it's stupid to begin with, fighting over imagined slights and such a small piece of realestate.
> 
> We should do whatever it takes to end it once and for all so the human species can move on. Im so tired of all the religious wars. It's stupid.
Click to expand...


I agree. Americans are so incredibly preoccupied with the Mideast that they're completely blind to the problems facing the USA and the fact that America's kids are next in line to inherit a JUMBO mess.  American Christians will send billions to Israeli (Is-A-Real-Lie) while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry. I think they're reading their priority lists upside down.


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
Click to expand...

I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
Click to expand...


Then why get so over-the-top defensive when someone DOESN'T idolize Israel?


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, seven Jewish Americans run the vast majority of US television networks, the printed press, the Hollywood movie industry, the book publishing industry, and the recording industry. Most of these industries are bundled into huge media conglomerates run by the following seven individuals:
> 
> Gerald Levin, CEO and Director of AOL Time Warner
> 
> Michael Eisner, Chairman and CEO of the Walt Disney Company
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Sr., Chairman of Seagram Company Ltd
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Jr, President and CEO of Seagram Company Ltd and head of Universal Studios
> 
> Sumner Redstone, Chairman and CEO of Viacom, Inc
> 
> Dennis Dammerman, Vice Chairman of General Electric
> 
> Peter Chernin, President and Co-COO of News Corporation Limited
> 
> Those seven Jewish men collectively control ABC, NBC, CBS, the Turner Broadcasting System, CNN, MTV, Universal Studios, MCA Records, Geffen Records, DGC Records, GRP Records, Rising Tide Records, Curb/Universal Records, and Interscope Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media
Click to expand...

Those are the very networks Liberal pukes love. So they must secretly love Jews. The Fair and Balanced Network,owned by an Australian, Fox News, is hated by Libbies. Something smells  fishy here. Mind bending.


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why get so over-the-top defensive when someone DOESN'T idolize Israel?
Click to expand...

Because it's un-reasonable hate and it's a disease amongst Jew-haters. I never did care for hateful bullies.


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, seven Jewish Americans run the vast majority of US television networks, the printed press, the Hollywood movie industry, the book publishing industry, and the recording industry. Most of these industries are bundled into huge media conglomerates run by the following seven individuals:
> 
> Gerald Levin, CEO and Director of AOL Time Warner
> 
> Michael Eisner, Chairman and CEO of the Walt Disney Company
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Sr., Chairman of Seagram Company Ltd
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Jr, President and CEO of Seagram Company Ltd and head of Universal Studios
> 
> Sumner Redstone, Chairman and CEO of Viacom, Inc
> 
> Dennis Dammerman, Vice Chairman of General Electric
> 
> Peter Chernin, President and Co-COO of News Corporation Limited
> 
> Those seven Jewish men collectively control ABC, NBC, CBS, the Turner Broadcasting System, CNN, MTV, Universal Studios, MCA Records, Geffen Records, DGC Records, GRP Records, Rising Tide Records, Curb/Universal Records, and Interscope Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the very networks Liberal pukes love. So they must secretly love Jews. The Fair and Balanced Network,owned by an Australian, Fox News, is hated by Libbies. Something smells  fishy here. Mind bending.
Click to expand...


Do a little research and you'll find that America's "Libbies" (the Democrat Party) draws a lot more Jews to their side than Conservative Parties do:



> Jews are substantially more likely to identify themselves as Democrats than are members of any other major religious group in the country. Data for 2004 shows that 50% of Jews say they are Democrats, compared with 34% who say they are independents and only 16% who say they are Republicans. These patterns have remained extremely stable since the early 1990s. The national average for partisanship is 28% Republican, 38% independent, and 34% Democrat. Data comparing party identification among Jews between 2008 and 2011 shows considerable gains for Republicans, but the Jewish Democratic voting trend remains strong nonetheless.


U.S. Political Party Identification of Jews Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why get so over-the-top defensive when someone DOESN'T idolize Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's un-reasonable hate and it's a disease amongst Jew-haters. I never did care for hateful bullies.
Click to expand...


I'm neither a "jew hater" nor a "bully."  So now what are you gonna do?  

I simply don't worship the Jews nor do I feel a need to support them financially when there are more than enough problems to deal with right here in the USA.


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, seven Jewish Americans run the vast majority of US television networks, the printed press, the Hollywood movie industry, the book publishing industry, and the recording industry. Most of these industries are bundled into huge media conglomerates run by the following seven individuals:
> 
> Gerald Levin, CEO and Director of AOL Time Warner
> 
> Michael Eisner, Chairman and CEO of the Walt Disney Company
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Sr., Chairman of Seagram Company Ltd
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Jr, President and CEO of Seagram Company Ltd and head of Universal Studios
> 
> Sumner Redstone, Chairman and CEO of Viacom, Inc
> 
> Dennis Dammerman, Vice Chairman of General Electric
> 
> Peter Chernin, President and Co-COO of News Corporation Limited
> 
> Those seven Jewish men collectively control ABC, NBC, CBS, the Turner Broadcasting System, CNN, MTV, Universal Studios, MCA Records, Geffen Records, DGC Records, GRP Records, Rising Tide Records, Curb/Universal Records, and Interscope Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the very networks Liberal pukes love. So they must secretly love Jews. The Fair and Balanced Network,owned by an Australian, Fox News, is hated by Libbies. Something smells  fishy here. Mind bending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do a little research and you'll find that America's "Libbies" (the Democrat Party) draws a lot more Jews to their side than Conservative Parties do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are substantially more likely to identify themselves as Democrats than are members of any other major religious group in the country. Data for 2004 shows that 50% of Jews say they are Democrats, compared with 34% who say they are independents and only 16% who say they are Republicans. These patterns have remained extremely stable since the early 1990s. The national average for partisanship is 28% Republican, 38% independent, and 34% Democrat. Data comparing party identification among Jews between 2008 and 2011 shows considerable gains for Republicans, but the Jewish Democratic voting trend remains strong nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Political Party Identification of Jews Jewish Virtual Library
Click to expand...

I could care less. I hate politicians more than a dose of the clap.


----------



## Ellipsis

DriftingSand said:


> I agree. Americans are so incredibly preoccupied with the Mideast that they're completely blind to the problems facing the USA and the fact that America's kids are next in line to inherit a JUMBO mess.  American Christians will send billions to Israeli (Is-A-Real-Lie) while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry. I think they're reading their priority lists upside down.


IMO that's exactly the problem a national emergency would fix.


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, seven Jewish Americans run the vast majority of US television networks, the printed press, the Hollywood movie industry, the book publishing industry, and the recording industry. Most of these industries are bundled into huge media conglomerates run by the following seven individuals:
> 
> Gerald Levin, CEO and Director of AOL Time Warner
> 
> Michael Eisner, Chairman and CEO of the Walt Disney Company
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Sr., Chairman of Seagram Company Ltd
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Jr, President and CEO of Seagram Company Ltd and head of Universal Studios
> 
> Sumner Redstone, Chairman and CEO of Viacom, Inc
> 
> Dennis Dammerman, Vice Chairman of General Electric
> 
> Peter Chernin, President and Co-COO of News Corporation Limited
> 
> Those seven Jewish men collectively control ABC, NBC, CBS, the Turner Broadcasting System, CNN, MTV, Universal Studios, MCA Records, Geffen Records, DGC Records, GRP Records, Rising Tide Records, Curb/Universal Records, and Interscope Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the very networks Liberal pukes love. So they must secretly love Jews. The Fair and Balanced Network,owned by an Australian, Fox News, is hated by Libbies. Something smells  fishy here. Mind bending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do a little research and you'll find that America's "Libbies" (the Democrat Party) draws a lot more Jews to their side than Conservative Parties do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are substantially more likely to identify themselves as Democrats than are members of any other major religious group in the country. Data for 2004 shows that 50% of Jews say they are Democrats, compared with 34% who say they are independents and only 16% who say they are Republicans. These patterns have remained extremely stable since the early 1990s. The national average for partisanship is 28% Republican, 38% independent, and 34% Democrat. Data comparing party identification among Jews between 2008 and 2011 shows considerable gains for Republicans, but the Jewish Democratic voting trend remains strong nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.S. Political Party Identification of Jews Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could care less. I hate politicians more than a dose of the clap.
Click to expand...


Well ... apparently the People that you adore and defend tooth & nail embrace the Liberal politicians that you hate.  Ironic, that.


----------



## Hossfly

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why get so over-the-top defensive when someone DOESN'T idolize Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's un-reasonable hate and it's a disease amongst Jew-haters. I never did care for hateful bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither a "jew hater" nor a "bully."  So now what are you gonna do?
> 
> I simply don't worship the Jews nor do I feel a need to support them financially when there are more than enough problems to deal with right here in the USA.
Click to expand...

I've found that anyone who quotes Stormfront or Rense dreads the thought of a Jew existing. Course, I know you're not like that.


----------



## DriftingSand

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why get so over-the-top defensive when someone DOESN'T idolize Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's un-reasonable hate and it's a disease amongst Jew-haters. I never did care for hateful bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither a "jew hater" nor a "bully."  So now what are you gonna do?
> 
> I simply don't worship the Jews nor do I feel a need to support them financially when there are more than enough problems to deal with right here in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've found that anyone who quotes Stormfront or Rense dreads the thought of a Jew existing. Course, I know you're not like that.
Click to expand...


I quote whomever is offering verifiable evidence.  I prefer not to quote from "hate sites" and have never quoted anything from Stormfront but, unfortunately, sometimes only politically incorrect sites will present facts that politically correct sites are too petrified or brainwashed to present.

I've simply learned not to throw the baby out with the bathwater.  Take the good and leave the rest.


----------



## Hossfly

Pezz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Americans are so incredibly preoccupied with the Mideast that they're completely blind to the problems facing the USA and the fact that America's kids are next in line to inherit a JUMBO mess.  American Christians will send billions to Israeli (Is-A-Real-Lie) while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry. I think they're reading their priority lists upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that's exactly the problem a national emergency would fix.
Click to expand...

That your final solution? Pezz


----------



## Ellipsis

Hossfly said:


> That your final solution?


Nice Godwin, but there is no right, good-guy or true side. To hell with Palestine and Isreal both. The world would be a better place if *both* sides would kindly just stop breathing. Russa, UK and Africa can divide up the land and Earth will keep on spinning.

This is all about the kids fighting over daddy's estate (Abraham), and in the fighting all sides lost sight of God.

Isrealies and Palestinians both need to stop fighting over land and property and 'revenge' and grow the fuck up already or just die.

I say we nuke Jeruselem and Mecca together, that way no one can have any of it for 100,000 years.


----------



## Hossfly

Pezz said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your final solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godwin, but there is no right, good-guy or true side. To hell with Palestine and Isreal both. The world would be a better place if *both* sides would kindly just stop breathing. Russa, UK and Africa can divide up the land and Earth will keep on spinning.
> 
> This is all about the kids fighting over daddy's estate (Abraham), and in the fighting all sides lost sight of God.
> 
> Isrealies and Palestinians both need to stop fighting over land and property and 'revenge' and grow the fuck up already or just die.
Click to expand...

You seem normal so what do you think of Israel? That's the theme of this thread.


----------



## Ellipsis

Hossfly said:


> You seem normal so what do you think of Israel? That's the theme of this thread.


I just told you what I think of Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

Pezz said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem normal so what do you think of Israel? That's the theme of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you what I think of Israel.
Click to expand...

Oh, I knew that when you slinked in here.


----------



## ChrisL

Pezz said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your final solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godwin, but there is no right, good-guy or true side. To hell with Palestine and Isreal both. The world would be a better place if *both* sides would kindly just stop breathing. Russa, UK and Africa can divide up the land and Earth will keep on spinning.
> 
> This is all about the kids fighting over daddy's estate (Abraham), and in the fighting all sides lost sight of God.
> 
> Isrealies and Palestinians both need to stop fighting over land and property and 'revenge' and grow the fuck up already or just die.
> 
> I say we nuke Jeruselem and Mecca together, that way no one can have any of it for 100,000 years.
Click to expand...


What do you know about Israel?  You can't even spell it correctly.    You're probably just a dumb kid.


----------



## ChrisL

Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?


----------



## Ellipsis

ChrisL said:


> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?


The irony of your post is astounding.


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
Click to expand...


So what are YOUR sources of information? How do you know that they're reliable? How many families of ten died during the making of their info-mercials??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the Israeli-Americans owning networks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, seven Jewish Americans run the vast majority of US television networks, the printed press, the Hollywood movie industry, the book publishing industry, and the recording industry. Most of these industries are bundled into huge media conglomerates run by the following seven individuals:
> 
> Gerald Levin, CEO and Director of AOL Time Warner
> 
> Michael Eisner, Chairman and CEO of the Walt Disney Company
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Sr., Chairman of Seagram Company Ltd
> 
> Edgar Bronfman, Jr, President and CEO of Seagram Company Ltd and head of Universal Studios
> 
> Sumner Redstone, Chairman and CEO of Viacom, Inc
> 
> Dennis Dammerman, Vice Chairman of General Electric
> 
> Peter Chernin, President and Co-COO of News Corporation Limited
> 
> Those seven Jewish men collectively control ABC, NBC, CBS, the Turner Broadcasting System, CNN, MTV, Universal Studios, MCA Records, Geffen Records, DGC Records, GRP Records, Rising Tide Records, Curb/Universal Records, and Interscope Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media
Click to expand...


Sounds like they have relatives in show business!!! That's what they get for studying hard and working their ways to the top!!! Living the 'Mercan Dream!!! Why do you envy them their success? 

So who should be in control of those entities? Wasps? Catholics? Not as capable people? You don't like their stuff don't buy it!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
Click to expand...


Maybe their opposition are such assholes!!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
Click to expand...

The statement is agreeable, however. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Drifter


> while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry



How many Americans die in the streets of cold and hunger? What help is theirs for the asking?? How much is already spent on trying to assist them? 

I have great sympathy for the homeless; I've been a volunteer at homeless shelters in the past though not of late. Most are there because of mental health issues, drugs, booze or violence. I also know that many are there to help and we do. Your argument is a red herring. ps: I am not in America.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
Click to expand...


He blames Israel for America's poor domestic policies?? Oi vei!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your final solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godwin, but there is no right, good-guy or true side. To hell with Palestine and Isreal both. The world would be a better place if *both* sides would kindly just stop breathing. Russa, UK and Africa can divide up the land and Earth will keep on spinning.
> 
> This is all about the kids fighting over daddy's estate (Abraham), and in the fighting all sides lost sight of God.
> 
> Isrealies and Palestinians both need to stop fighting over land and property and 'revenge' and grow the fuck up already or just die.
> 
> I say we nuke Jeruselem and Mecca together, that way no one can have any of it for 100,000 years.
Click to expand...


You say "nuke them". Well that's one way to inflame the situation. 

The mutterings of an idiot!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
Click to expand...

The idiocy of yours is underwhelming!!! Assholes anonymous is next aisle; third from the left!! Piss off!

Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statement is agreeable, however.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Certainly.  There are many 'children' on this forum. I'm hardly the first, in fact in my short time here I haven't even flung an insult, so I'm not the smallest, either.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trash them 24/7.
> Treat them as though they were sub-human.
> Blame all the problems of the country on them.
> Ethnically cleanse them from the area.
> Accept any kind of violence towards them as being okay.
> Scapegoating them as being the biggest threat the country faces.
> Enacting laws making them 2nd class citizens.
> 
> That's the short list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should bring that up.  You hold that Israel hates Nazi Germany do you?
> And yet Israel's tribute act to them is, as previously pointed out, a very sincere form of flattery.  Corrected the error of not falling out with the US too early in the game of course, but the basic approach of persecute the almost defenceless, acquire pieces of territory gradually, then "make peace" before going for a bit more, while running a highly sophisticated weapons program and cutting new ground in organised propaganda.
> 
> All this while making sure Judaism was in the front line for getting the blame for what Israel does.
> 
> The German High Command from 1944 would look on at what you have done with great pride and awe.
Click to expand...






 Still cant see the similarities between Israel and the Nazi's, I cant see the death camps in Egypt or Jordan. I cant see the mass graves filled with quick lime, I cant see the gas chambers, I cant see the forced migration of every living soul away from gaza. So can you show all these things happening as they are what makes a Nazi.  
 A nudge in the right direction just look at the many concentration camps ran by the arab muslims filled to capacity by Palestinians.


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your final solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godwin, but there is no right, good-guy or true side. To hell with Palestine and Isreal both. The world would be a better place if *both* sides would kindly just stop breathing. Russa, UK and Africa can divide up the land and Earth will keep on spinning.
> 
> This is all about the kids fighting over daddy's estate (Abraham), and in the fighting all sides lost sight of God.
> 
> Isrealies and Palestinians both need to stop fighting over land and property and 'revenge' and grow the fuck up already or just die.
> 
> I say we nuke Jeruselem and Mecca together, that way no one can have any of it for 100,000 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say "nuke them". Well that's one way to inflame the situation.
Click to expand...

That's the point. Nuke them so as to have out with it already and let it be don. Shit or get off the pot.



gtopa1 said:


> The mutterings of an idiot!!
> 
> Greg


As I said...I'm not the smallest child here. Please stick to the topic.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the list of what the Nazi's did to the Jews.  But how's that relate to the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Palestinian's aren't trashed 24/7?
> Are you saying the Palestinian's are not treated as though they are sub-human?
> Are you saying they're not being blamed for all the problems?
> 
> Name one incidence of violence against them that crossed the line?
Click to expand...





 Only by their fellow arab muslims

 They act like sub-humans and so their own treat them as sub-humans

 If they admit to being the ones to blame for all the problems who are you to gainsay them.

 Name on incidence of violence by them that was fully justified under International law.


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idiocy of yours is underwhelming!!! Assholes anonymous is next aisle; third from the left!! Piss off!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

My right hand to God my collage English teacher said, of punctuation:  "_if you use one exclimation point you're saying this is important, if you use two that means it's so important that you had to brake the rules to show it, and if you use three that means you were never loved as a child_"


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That your final solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godwin, but there is no right, good-guy or true side. To hell with Palestine and Isreal both. The world would be a better place if *both* sides would kindly just stop breathing. Russa, UK and Africa can divide up the land and Earth will keep on spinning.
> 
> This is all about the kids fighting over daddy's estate (Abraham), and in the fighting all sides lost sight of God.
> 
> Isrealies and Palestinians both need to stop fighting over land and property and 'revenge' and grow the fuck up already or just die.
> 
> I say we nuke Jeruselem and Mecca together, that way no one can have any of it for 100,000 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say "nuke them". Well that's one way to inflame the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. Nuke them so as to have out with it already and let it be don. Shit or get off the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mutterings of an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said...I'm not the smallest child here. Please stick to the topic.
Click to expand...


What the hell has Mecca got to do with Hamas?? lmao. If you're a kid then frankly you're a very useful idiot in the making. Get this: your scenario is one in which MILLIONS die. Hamas's scenario is one in which MILLIONS die. Israel's scenario is one where everybody lives in peace!!! 

Now go tell mommy that a bad man on the internet made you cry!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's clearly BS but I do agree that 60+ years of their greedy, corrupt leadership and UNRWA mothering have left them broke, unable to wipe their own butts, desperate and pointed like a knife at Israel's throat.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the crap, if you lived under the occupation of a foreign force, you'd have a knife at their throat to.
Click to expand...





 So when they were not under the occupation of a foreign force why were they holding a knife to everyones throat. 19 years of self rule and they were constantly murdering Israeli children, right up until Israel decided enough was enough and hit back hard


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idiocy of yours is underwhelming!!! Assholes anonymous is next aisle; third from the left!! Piss off!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My right hand to God my collage English teacher said, of punctuation:  "_if you use one exclimation point you're saying this is important, if you use two that means it's so important that you had to brake the rules to show it, and if you use three that means you were never loved as a child_"
Click to expand...


Pity you failed the spelling section. My own shorthand is as follows: one EM: important; two EMs : bloody important; Three EMs : you f'n well better believe that this is important; More than three: are you too bloody thick to understand a simple shorthand; this is as important as it gets!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But sometimes I just do it for amusement.

Did your English teacher tell you to kill millions of women and children just like Hamas want to do?

Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Pity you failed the spelling section.


What makes you think there was a spelling section? This was collage, not grade school. 



gtopa1 said:


> Did your English teacher tell you to kill millions of women and children just like Hamas want to do?
> Greg


No, he was busy writing grants for his animal rescue.


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> What the hell has Mecca got to do with Hamas?


Islam.


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell has Mecca got to do with Hamas?
> 
> 
> 
> Islam.
Click to expand...


So you give Gaza a pass? Hamas would like that.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you failed the spelling section.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there was a spelling section? This was collage, not grade school.
Click to expand...


So you were missed both times. What an indictment of American Education!!

lmao

Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> So you give Gaza a pass? Hamas would like that.
> 
> Greg


Not sure what Gaza has to do with anything to then give it a pass. It's a chunk of land, I don't see how it's responsable for anything.



gtopa1 said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you failed the spelling section.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there was a spelling section? This was collage, not grade school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were missed both times.
Click to expand...

Missed what? I got an A in the class.

Are you so desperate to make a personal jab that now you're reduced to random statments?

There's nothing wrong with putting me on you're ignore list.


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you give Gaza a pass? Hamas would like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Gaza has to do with anything to then give it a pass. It's a chunk of land, I don't see how it's responsable for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you failed the spelling section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think there was a spelling section? This was collage, not grade school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were missed both times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed what? I got an A in the class.
> 
> Are you so desperate to make a personal jab that now you're reduced to random statments?
Click to expand...


Spell "college" and you are advocating the nuking of two cities. Your priorities are a bit twisted. lol

And who do you want to do the killing. Iran or the USA?

Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you give Gaza a pass? Hamas would like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Gaza has to do with anything to then give it a pass. It's a chunk of land, I don't see how it's responsable for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you failed the spelling section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think there was a spelling section? This was collage, not grade school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were missed both times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed what? I got an A in the class.
> 
> Are you so desperate to make a personal jab that now you're reduced to random statments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spell "college" and you are advocating the nuking of two cities. Your priorities a bit twisted. lol
Click to expand...

I think putting a perminant stop to all this jihad bullshit is more important than picking the right corection for a word on Tapatalk within informal writing online at 4am. My priorities are fine.



gtopa1 said:


> And who do you want to do the killing. Iran or the USA?
> 
> Greg


I'm not picky. Whoever's willing to turn the keys. Maybe China is willing to step up and finaly lend a hand.


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you give Gaza a pass? Hamas would like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Gaza has to do with anything to then give it a pass. It's a chunk of land, I don't see how it's responsable for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you failed the spelling section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think there was a spelling section? This was collage, not grade school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were missed both times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed what? I got an A in the class.
> 
> Are you so desperate to make a personal jab that now you're reduced to random statments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spell "college" and you are advocating the nuking of two cities. Your priorities a bit twisted. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think putting a perminant stop to all this jihad bullshit is more important than picking the right corection for a word on Tapatalk within informal writing online at 4am. My priorities are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who do you want to do the killing. Iran or the USA?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not picky. Whoever's willing to turn the keys. Maybe China is willing to step up and finaly lend a hand.
Click to expand...


Nuking Mecca and Jerusalem really does put you out of the mainstream. Please report to your teacher with your suggestion. They have a lot to be accountable for.

Yes: you have been a bit silly, but this is a public place and you have every right to be here. Suggestions like that, even if based on wanting those nasty jihadists to go away, are never going to be an option. Not for the USA at any rate.

Your nuke suggestion is dismissed out of hand. It is ridiculous. Your spelling you can do something about.



Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Nuking Mecca and Jerusalem really does put you out of the mainstream.


I believe you're right. I have no desire to tow the line on whatever the mainstreem says, however.



gtopa1 said:


> Please report to your teacher with your suggestion. They have a lot to be accountable for.


"They"? It was a "he", and he illustrated the diference between formal and informal writing. You may want to take his class.



gtopa1 said:


> Suggestions like that, even if based on wanting those nasty jihadists to go away, are never going to be an option. Not for the USA at any rate.


I think that's what frustrates me on this topic. We're more worried about two dudes kissing in public and taxpayer-funded condoms than real issues.


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuking Mecca and Jerusalem really does put you out of the mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're right. I have no desire to tow the line on whatever the mainstreem says, however.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please report to your teacher with your suggestion. They have a lot to be accountable for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "They"? It was a "he", and he illustrated the diference between formal and informal writing. You may want to take his class.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions like that, even if based on wanting those nasty jihadists to go away, are never going to be an option. Not for the USA at any rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's what frustrates me on this topic. We're more worried about two dudes kissing in public and taxpayer-funded condoms than real issues.
Click to expand...


Isn't it the small issues that matter to most people. I haven't seen a jihadist around here at all...they're "far away", and besides the US MIC is solving that one. The jihadists have their few minutes of notoriety but the "little issues" really do matter to most.

But nuking cities? Not a great career move!!

Greg


----------



## DriftingSand

gtopa1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He blames Israel for America's poor domestic policies?? Oi vei!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Another dope shows up on the scene!  For years, and years, and years, I've heard people (ignorant sheep really) say that "we will be blessed if we bless Israel."  So I ask:  Where are all of those "blessings?"


----------



## DriftingSand

gtopa1 said:


> Drifter
> 
> 
> 
> while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans die in the streets of cold and hunger? What help is theirs for the asking?? How much is already spent on trying to assist them?
> 
> I have great sympathy for the homeless; I've been a volunteer at homeless shelters in the past though not of late. Most are there because of mental health issues, drugs, booze or violence. I also know that many are there to help and we do. Your argument is a red herring. ps: I am not in America.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I used the "giving billions" as an example ... not necessarily as a matter of personal belief or conviction.  My point is this:  America and Americans are in deep debt.  We should be focusing on our own problems instead of international problems half way around the globe. 

Question:  If Israel is "God's chosen" then can't they rely 100% on God's supernatural help and deliverance instead of relying on Americans to bail them out every time they find themselves in a new mess?


----------



## ChrisL

Pezz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
Click to expand...


Please.  You are just here to troll obviously.  It's quite easy to pick out you trolls when you start speaking of "nuking" countries.  That is just . . . retarded.


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> Isn't it the small issues that matter to most people. I haven't seen a jihadist around here at all...they're "far away", and besides the US MIC is solving that one. The jihadists have their few minutes of notoriety but the "little issues" really do matter to most.
> 
> But nuking cities? Not a great career move!!
> 
> Greg


I gave a year to the sandbox, and I have friends both in Afghanistan now and prepairing to deploy to Iraq next year, so for me this issue hits closer to home than others.

I guess some topics hit to close to home to speak dispassionately about.

Islam is targeting our schools, make no mistake about that (which happens to be the reason I strongly oppose the Gun-Free School Zone Act). Maybe after Americans watch ISIS exicute our children on TV the public will change their tune. The cry to just nuke these bastards will not only be my own then.


----------



## Ellipsis

ChrisL said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please.  You are just here to troll obviously.  It's quite easy to pick out you trolls when you start speaking of "nuking" countries.  That is just . . . retarded.
Click to expand...

That you choose to feel anger when you read my opinion does not mean I caused you to be angry or that I even wanted it. If I had that kind of power over people I would make everyone agree with me and we'd get shit don.

You sound like the person who made a snide comment to me about my openly carried handgun in the store the other day. If you don't like it, don't look at, including my posts.


----------



## DriftingSand

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it the small issues that matter to most people. I haven't seen a jihadist around here at all...they're "far away", and besides the US MIC is solving that one. The jihadists have their few minutes of notoriety but the "little issues" really do matter to most.
> 
> But nuking cities? Not a great career move!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a year to the sandbox, and I have friends both in Afghanistan now and prepairing to deploy to Iraq next year, so for me this issue hits closer to home than others.
> 
> I guess some topics hit to close to home to speak dispassionately about.
> 
> Islam is targeting our schools, make no mistake about that (which happens to be the reason I strongly oppose the Gun-Free School Zone Act). Maybe after Americans watch ISIS exicute our children on TV the public will change their tune. The cry to just nuke these bastards will not only be my own then.
Click to expand...


Glad you served our nation. Thank you. Sorry it turned out to be another "no win war" so routinely associated with America's standard for "success."  I'm no fan of radical Islam but I believe America has two, bigger threats.  One of them lives in the White House while the other is pouring over our unprotected southern border by the millions.  When we're able to clean up our own back yard then maybe we can "fix" the rest of the world's problems.  Why their problems always fall on us to fix is a question I can't answer.


----------



## ChrisL

Pezz said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else find some posters to be absolutely useless, who constantly make ridiculous outrageous suggestions that, if they had half a brain, they would realize are completely unrealistic and will NEVER happen?    Why participate in a conversation if you're just going to be a douche?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of your post is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please.  You are just here to troll obviously.  It's quite easy to pick out you trolls when you start speaking of "nuking" countries.  That is just . . . retarded.
Click to expand...

That you choose to feel anger when you read my opinion does not mean I caused you to be angry or that I even wanted it. If I had that kind of power over people I would make everyone agree with me and we'd get shit don.

You sound like the person who made a snide comment to me about my openly carried handgun in the store the other day. If you don't like it, don't look at, including my posts.[/QUOTE]

Oh do I?  Well I'm not the person who made a snide comment to you the other day, so it was someone else.  

I don't feel any "anger" at your stupid suggestions.  I just cannot believe that anyone would seriously make such a retarded suggestion.  "Oh, duh, let's just nuke 'em."   Oh, great idea . . . not.


----------



## Ellipsis

ChrisL said:


> Oh do I?  Well I'm not the person who made a snide comment to you the other day, so it was someone else.
> 
> I don't feel any "anger" at your stupid suggestions.  I just cannot believe that anyone would seriously make such a retarded suggestion.  "Oh, duh, let's just nuke 'em."   Oh, great idea . . . not.


Why is it so hard to believe? America is the only country ever to use a nuke in war, and we did it to prevent a long, drawn-out conventional war.

The same principal applies now: nuke them so as to stop this long, drawn-out war.


----------



## ChrisL

Pezz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh do I?  Well I'm not the person who made a snide comment to you the other day, so it was someone else.
> 
> I don't feel any "anger" at your stupid suggestions.  I just cannot believe that anyone would seriously make such a retarded suggestion.  "Oh, duh, let's just nuke 'em."   Oh, great idea . . . not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe? America is the only country ever to use a nuke in war, and we did it to prevent a long, drawn-out conventional war.
> 
> The same principal applies now: nuke them so as to stop this long, drawn-out war.
Click to expand...


That is NOT going to happen.  The United States is not ever going to nuke Israel.  Come back down to earth!!


----------



## Ellipsis

ChrisL said:


> That is NOT going to happen.  The United States is not ever going to nuke Israel.  Come back down to earth!!


I never said it had to be the US, and if it were us, I never said we had to be the ones to target Jerusalem.


----------



## SAYIT

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
Click to expand...


Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
Sieg Heil, Bubba.


----------



## DriftingSand

SAYIT said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
> Sieg Heil, Bubba.
Click to expand...


You're combining two, different topics.  The conflicts in the Mideast reflect Israel's willingness to participate.  That's "on" the Israelis ... not the American media.  However, the information we get from the American media is (and always will be) skewed in favor of Israel even when they're in the wrong.  So please ... attempt to use both of your brain cells next time before making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## SAYIT

DriftingSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
> Sieg Heil, Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're combining two, different topics.  The conflicts in the Mideast reflect Israel's willingness to participate.  That's "on" the Israelis ... not the American media.  However, the information we get from the American media is (and always will be) skewed in favor of Israel even when they're in the wrong.  So please ... attempt to use both of your brain cells next time before making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...



I do believe being deemed "an ass" by a goose-steepin' Nazi scummie is a compliment, not to mention the irony, and it was you who combined what you allege to be Israel's involvement in all Mideast conflicts and our media's failure to report it.
Even if your Rense.com silliness were true, couldn't we get that news from the Internet? Could you link some support for your claim from some non-American source?
And you think I'm the ass, NaziBoy?


----------



## DriftingSand

SAYIT said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
> Sieg Heil, Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're combining two, different topics.  The conflicts in the Mideast reflect Israel's willingness to participate.  That's "on" the Israelis ... not the American media.  However, the information we get from the American media is (and always will be) skewed in favor of Israel even when they're in the wrong.  So please ... attempt to use both of your brain cells next time before making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe being deemed "an ass" by a goose-steepin' Nazi scummie is a compliment, not to mention the irony, and it was you who combined what you allege to be Israel's involvement in all Mideast conflicts and our media's failure to report it.
> Even if your Rense.com silliness were true, couldn't we get that news from the Internet? Could you link some support for your claim from some non-American source?
> And you think I'm the ass, NaziBoy?
Click to expand...


Hey idiot!!!  One need not be a "Nazi" just because they disagree with the Israeli foreign policy.  What a fool!


----------



## SAYIT

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He blames Israel for America's poor domestic policies?? Oi vei!!
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dope shows up on the scene!  For years, and years, and years, I've heard people (ignorant sheep really) say that "we will be blessed if we bless Israel."  So I ask:  Where are all of those "blessings?"
Click to expand...


So where, exactly, did GTO say or infer "we will be blessed if we bless Israel?"
However, one could easily make the argument that for whatever reason America (and by extension, Americans) is God's country (and God's people). We clearly have been blessed.


----------



## SAYIT

Pezz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh do I?  Well I'm not the person who made a snide comment to you the other day, so it was someone else.
> 
> I don't feel any "anger" at your stupid suggestions.  I just cannot believe that anyone would seriously make such a retarded suggestion.  "Oh, duh, let's just nuke 'em."   Oh, great idea . . . not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe? America is the only country ever to use a nuke in war, and we did it to prevent a long, drawn-out conventional war.
> The same principal applies now: nuke them so as to stop this long, drawn-out war.
Click to expand...


We nuked Japan to avoid a protracted ground war (and perhaps as punishment), the cost of which some estimates pegged at 1 million AMERICAN lives, not to save Japanese or Chinese or Russian or British lives.
There are far more "long, drawn-out conventional" conflicts on the planet which dwarf the Israeli/Palestinian one in terms of longevity, barbarity and casualties. Do you recommend we douse them all with Nukes? Just askin'.


----------



## SAYIT

DriftingSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
> Sieg Heil, Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're combining two, different topics.  The conflicts in the Mideast reflect Israel's willingness to participate.  That's "on" the Israelis ... not the American media.  However, the information we get from the American media is (and always will be) skewed in favor of Israel even when they're in the wrong.  So please ... attempt to use both of your brain cells next time before making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe being deemed "an ass" by a goose-steepin' Nazi scummie is a compliment, not to mention the irony, and it was you who combined what you allege to be Israel's involvement in all Mideast conflicts and our media's failure to report it.
> Even if your Rense.com silliness were true, couldn't we get that news from the Internet? Could you link some support for your claim from some non-American source?
> And you think I'm the ass, NaziBoy?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot!!!  One need not be a "Nazi" just because they disagree with the Israeli foreign policy.  What a fool!
Click to expand...


But that's not what you've been doing here, now is it?

You claimed - without any support - "Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it."

You backed up that camel crap with "You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you. Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans" and when pressed for proof of that well-worn Nazi canard you produced a Rense.com blog from a like-minded Nazi scummie.

Finally, having painted yourself into that corner, you try to change the subject altogether with "One need not be a 'Nazi' just because they disagree with the Israeli foreign policy" despite the FACT that Israeli foreign policy has not been the subject of this thread or our conversation.

And you think I'm the idiot, Idiot?


----------



## Ellipsis

SAYIT said:


> There are far more "long, drawn-out conventional" conflicts on the planet which dwarf the Israeli/Palestinian one in terms of longevity, barbarity and casualties. Do you recommend we douse them all with Nukes? Just askin'.


Maybe some ebola could be sent their way.


----------



## Hossfly

Pezz said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more "long, drawn-out conventional" conflicts on the planet which dwarf the Israeli/Palestinian one in terms of longevity, barbarity and casualties. Do you recommend we douse them all with Nukes? Just askin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some ebola could be sent their way.
Click to expand...

Why do you want to make people suffer? No one here does except the Pali supporters.


----------



## Ellipsis

Hossfly said:


> Why do you want to make people suffer? No one here does except the Pali supporters.


I want to make people stop fighting over stupid things. The ME war is all about fighting over inheritance. That's a stupid thing to fight over regardless of context.


----------



## Hossfly

Pezz said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to make people suffer? No one here does except the Pali supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make people stop fighting over stupid things. The ME war is all about fighting over inheritance. That's a stupid thing to fight over regardless of context.
Click to expand...

What inheritance? There is none. All cut and dried.


----------



## Ellipsis

Hossfly said:


> What inheritance? There is none. All cut and dried.


This whole thing started in Genesis 16 with Hagar's son Ishmael and Sarah's son Isaac and who was going to get Abraham's blessing and inherit all the land of Canaan, which is a fair chunk of the middle east.

It's a holy war. All this bullshit in the middle east is a holy war over inheritance of land; the descendants of Ishmael fighting with the descendants of Isaac, complicated by all the 3rd party interference.

The human race is stuck in a 6,000 year old family feud. It's about time we put an end to it.


----------



## Hossfly

I had no idea.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> So why the anger at Jews. Is it that you have "Survivors remorse" and think they should too??
> 
> Greg


Why would you think I have _"anger at Jews"_, *Gregory*?  What does criticism of Israeli foreign policy, have anything to do with Judaism? Why would a Catholic living in SoCal, waste any energy hating an entire group of people, that have nothing to do with his daily life?  Why are you trying to turn a political discussion, into a religious one?


----------



## cnm

*What do normal people-think of Israel?*

They think Israel blew its opportunity by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like he/she is the personal secretary of Ted Pike.  Maybe this Ted Pike incantation can tell us why there are many Christians who marry Jews.  Certainly if the Jews think of others as cattle, they would stay far, far away from them.  Methinks this poster has been reading the fake Talmud quotes which are so popular with the anti-Semites.  Why don't you go assist your new ISIS friends in the Middle East help fight in Iraq and Syria if you think that Israel is behind the conflicts.  Think of the good you would be doing for your new friends who are Jew haters like you are and naturally you would feel so good about yourself in getting those "evil" Jews.  Be sure to convert to Islam first since you don't want to lose your head.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a total idiot would believe that my opposition to modern "Israel" is a stamp of approval for "ISIS."  That's like saying that if I don't like hamburger I must love hotdogs.  A rather awkward jump to a false conclusion.
> 
> Just because you idolize Israel doesn't mean that I have to be an idolator as well.  Go ahead and worship them all you wish.  It will get you nowhere.  America as been "blessing" Israel since 1947 but look where it's gotten us.  We're swirling down the frigging toilet.  Hooray!
> 
> Just exactly why is it that you are so Mesmerized by the Israelis?  Do you think you will go to Heaven if you worship them?  Do you think you will get rich?  Do you think you will live a longer life?  What exactly do you hope that sort of idol worship will get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't idolize anything or anybody. I'm like the Lone Ranger, infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He blames Israel for America's poor domestic policies?? Oi vei!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dope shows up on the scene!  For years, and years, and years, I've heard people (ignorant sheep really) say that "we will be blessed if we bless Israel."  So I ask:  Where are all of those "blessings?"
Click to expand...


You want something for doing the right thing?? What bloody blessings are you talking about? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why the anger at Jews. Is it that you have "Survivors remorse" and think they should too??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think I have _"anger at Jews"_, *Gregory*?  What does criticism of Israeli foreign policy, have anything to do with Judaism? Why would a Catholic living in SoCal, waste any energy hating an entire group of people, that have nothing to do with his daily life?  Why are you trying to turn a political discussion, into a religious one?
Click to expand...


Wanting what Hamas wants is not a good career move. You kill Israelis you kill Jews. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it the small issues that matter to most people. I haven't seen a jihadist around here at all...they're "far away", and besides the US MIC is solving that one. The jihadists have their few minutes of notoriety but the "little issues" really do matter to most.
> 
> But nuking cities? Not a great career move!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a year to the sandbox, and I have friends both in Afghanistan now and prepairing to deploy to Iraq next year, so for me this issue hits closer to home than others.
> 
> I guess some topics hit to close to home to speak dispassionately about.
> 
> Islam is targeting our schools, make no mistake about that (which happens to be the reason I strongly oppose the Gun-Free School Zone Act). Maybe after Americans watch ISIS exicute our children on TV the public will change their tune. The cry to just nuke these bastards will not only be my own then.
Click to expand...


Nuke ISIS...has a certain appeal; enabling the locals to rid themselves of the assholes will be a lot cleaner and cheaper in the long run. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drifter
> 
> 
> 
> while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans die in the streets of cold and hunger? What help is theirs for the asking?? How much is already spent on trying to assist them?
> 
> I have great sympathy for the homeless; I've been a volunteer at homeless shelters in the past though not of late. Most are there because of mental health issues, drugs, booze or violence. I also know that many are there to help and we do. Your argument is a red herring. ps: I am not in America.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the "giving billions" as an example ... not necessarily as a matter of personal belief or conviction.  My point is this:  America and Americans are in deep debt.  We should be focusing on our own problems instead of international problems half way around the globe.
> 
> Question:  If Israel is "God's chosen" then can't they rely 100% on God's supernatural help and deliverance instead of relying on Americans to bail them out every time they find themselves in a new mess?
Click to expand...


How many US troops are stationed in Israel? The savings in perfecting weapons systems in the field: PRICELESS!!!

Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

I'm just tired of it all. No I don't seriously think nuking anyone is going to solve anything, but I do still want to see an end to it even if it has to be through a bloody Armageddon.

Besides if anyone actually did nuke Mecca, ISIS would just say that Allah has made Mecca more sacred by denying access to impure mortal man (the radiation would kill you) and has called for a global war by _literally_ sprinkling Mecca all across the globe. Then terrorists everywhere would go after the Temple Mount as a new Mecca and we'd be right back where we are today.


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drifter
> 
> 
> 
> while watching Americans die on the streets, cold and hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans die in the streets of cold and hunger? What help is theirs for the asking?? How much is already spent on trying to assist them?
> 
> I have great sympathy for the homeless; I've been a volunteer at homeless shelters in the past though not of late. Most are there because of mental health issues, drugs, booze or violence. I also know that many are there to help and we do. Your argument is a red herring. ps: I am not in America.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the "giving billions" as an example ... not necessarily as a matter of personal belief or conviction.  My point is this:  America and Americans are in deep debt.  We should be focusing on our own problems instead of international problems half way around the globe.
> 
> Question:  If Israel is "God's chosen" then can't they rely 100% on God's supernatural help and deliverance instead of relying on Americans to bail them out every time they find themselves in a new mess?
Click to expand...


Your backpedaling is noted. yes: you SHOULD be focusing on your own problems...but it was you guys who elected Obama. Your bad!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

> "They"? It was a "he", and he illustrated the diference between formal and informal writing. You may want to take his class.



Infermal riting done do sew mudge bad spelin, cuz!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it the small issues that matter to most people. I haven't seen a jihadist around here at all...they're "far away", and besides the US MIC is solving that one. The jihadists have their few minutes of notoriety but the "little issues" really do matter to most.
> 
> But nuking cities? Not a great career move!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> I gave a year to the sandbox, and I have friends both in Afghanistan now and prepairing to deploy to Iraq next year, so for me this issue hits closer to home than others.
> 
> I guess some topics hit to close to home to speak dispassionately about.
> 
> Islam is targeting our schools, make no mistake about that (which happens to be the reason I strongly oppose the Gun-Free School Zone Act). Maybe after Americans watch ISIS exicute our children on TV the public will change their tune. The cry to just nuke these bastards will not only be my own then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you served our nation. Thank you. Sorry it turned out to be another "no win war" so routinely associated with America's standard for "success."  I'm no fan of radical Islam but I believe America has two, bigger threats.  One of them lives in the White House while the other is pouring over our unprotected southern border by the millions.  When we're able to clean up our own back yard then maybe we can "fix" the rest of the world's problems.  Why their problems always fall on us to fix is a question I can't answer.
Click to expand...


'Cause you're better than them. Simple!!

Greg


----------



## Ellipsis

gtopa1 said:


> "They"? It was a "he", and he illustrated the diference between formal and informal writing. You may want to take his class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infermal riting done do sew mudge bad spelin, cuz!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

90% of the time these posts, at least mine, are like texts or tweets: not just informal but down right watching-the-game-in-my-underwear casual. I am what happens when you tell a 5 y/o in the deep south to "_sound out the words_" for a language which is not phonically based. In fact my spelling is so bad that I rarely notice mistakes made by others, either. To bad Tapatalk doesn't have red squiggly lines.

I do care about sentence structure, spelling and presentation when I make a real argument, though. I tend to save that activity for after I've weeded out the casual readers and trolls, so as you can imagine that's sort-of rare.


----------



## gtopa1

DriftingSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
> Sieg Heil, Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're combining two, different topics.  The conflicts in the Mideast reflect Israel's willingness to participate.  That's "on" the Israelis ... not the American media.  However, the information we get from the American media is (and always will be) skewed in favor of Israel even when they're in the wrong.  So please ... attempt to use both of your brain cells next time before making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...


I can't agree with that, Drifter, and I probably agree with you on a lot of things. I read the NYT and the WP and BOTH have a real anti-Israel slant. I doubt the Israelis are concerned, though. What's the latest tally of Syrians killed? 200000?? All their own doing. So when Obama is finished with Isis is he going to give Assad a free hand to kill his other opponents?

Obama is on a collision course with Assad...and Assad ain't blinkin'.


Pezz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They"? It was a "he", and he illustrated the diference between formal and informal writing. You may want to take his class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infermal riting done do sew mudge bad spelin, cuz!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 90% of the time these posts, at least mine, are like texts or tweets: not just informal but down right watching-the-game-in-my-underwear casual. I am what happens when you tell a 5 y/o in the deep south to "_sound out the words_" for a language which is not phonically based. In fact my spelling is so bad that I rarely notice mistakes made by others, either. To bad Tapatalk doesn't have red squiggly lines.
> 
> I do care about sentence structure, spelling and presentation when I make a real argument, though. I tend to save that activity for after I've weeded out the casual readers and trolls, so as you can imagine that's sort-of rare.
Click to expand...


I figured as much...but having said that it's easy enough to piss off the toadies without resorting to theater. I'm not that imaginative I suppose. lol

But anyway thanks for the comments. But really..nuke 'em?? That sounds more toady than the toads.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

PS: good to see the real Pezz.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS. 

I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

Pezz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT going to happen.  The United States is not ever going to nuke Israel.  Come back down to earth!!
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it had to be the US, and if it were us, I never said we had to be the ones to target Jerusalem.
Click to expand...


  Seek help for yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

DriftingSand said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal, average, middle class, working class, all-American Christian born and raised in southern California.  I went to public school from Kindergarten to 12th grade and have been a worker/producer/taxpayer ever since.  Here's what I think about Israel:
> 
> 1) They are a people like any other.  They get wet when it rains and the bathroom smells bad when they're done using it.
> 2) They have as much right to exist as any other people but they don't have a GREATER right to exist.
> 3) Based on historical documentation I don't believe that the majority of today's Israelis are genetically related to Biblical Israel.
> 4) Today's Israel seems to enjoy war and conflict more than most nations (with the exception of the USA). Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 5) The Israeli lobby is powerful and has deep pockets.  They seem to have a great deal of power and influence over American politicians, thus, America's foreign policy.
> 6) Israelis have duped a great many mainstream Christians into believing that they are "God's chosen people" thus garnering support from many blind, ignorant, and uneducated American Christians.  This bodes well for Israel because of the money that flows into their coffers from the American, mainstream church. (I don't fall into that category of Christians).
> 7) The main religion of Israel is Judaism which is in direct conflict with the tenets of Christianity.  Followers of Judaism vehemently oppose Jesus Christ and His sacrifice. This places them in direct conflict with the underlying moral tenets of the Christian west.  They see non-Jews as "Goyim" (cattle) to be sheered, taxed, and bled like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are definitely in the "baffle them with BULLSHIT" brigade!!
> 
> But this one in particular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there's conflict in the Mideast you can bet that Israel will have something to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they are behind the troubles in Syria, Iraq, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Iran, etc etc etc?? Gee; they must be so ever POWERFUL to do that. Maybe those folk shouldn't mess with them!!! Gosh wait: they have their own sources of oppression and genocide...whodathunkit!!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more "behind" many of the conflicts in the Mideast than you know or will every know.  You certainly can't trust what CNN, CBS, FOX, and MSNBC will tell you.  Especially since those networks are owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... so you ASSUME Israel is involved in all Mideast conflicts because our media is owned and controlled by Israeli-Americans.
> Woo... looks like we have another mindless Nazi onboard claiming to be a red-blooded American boy. You twits are soooo easy to spot.
> Sieg Heil, Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're combining two, different topics.  The conflicts in the Mideast reflect Israel's willingness to participate.  That's "on" the Israelis ... not the American media.  However, the information we get from the American media is (and always will be) skewed in favor of Israel even when they're in the wrong.  So please ... attempt to use both of your brain cells next time before making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...


No, I don't think the LIBERAL media is skewed on the side of Israel.


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS.
> 
> I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.
> 
> Greg



Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> *What do normal people-think of Israel?*
> 
> They think Israel blew its opportunity by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.


You ain't normal, Bobo. Your vote doesn't count.


----------



## Lipush

cnm said:


> *What do normal people-think of Israel?*
> 
> They think Israel blew its opportunity by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.



LOL


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS.
> 
> I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.
Click to expand...


Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.

Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS.
> 
> I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.


----------



## RoccoR

ChrisL, gtopa1,  et al,

I think we need to heed Chris' caution.



ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In the past --- nearly all western assistance and intervention in the Arab and Muslim world has met with negative results. 

While the US has the ability to make some minor predictions of a very short-term nature in the past; it has been unsuccessful in any long-term positive strategies --- militarily, diplomatically, or politically.  Any involvements have come with a very heavy price.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Wanting what Hamas wants is not a good career move. You kill Israelis you kill Jews.
> 
> Greg


What about Jews who can't stand Israeli's?


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.


I agree.  I don't want my tax dollars being spent anywhere else, except in the United States of America.


----------



## cnm

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What do normal people-think of Israel?*
> 
> They think Israel blew its opportunity by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't normal, Bobo. Your vote doesn't count.
Click to expand...

Oh. You mean normal people think Israel improved its chances by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories?

Hmmm, difficult sell, that one.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm, _et al,_

This is merely another lame attempt at seeking sympathy for the lawlessness and the conditions set by the Hostile Palestinians.  It has nothing to do with the real crime of apartheid.


"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by *one racial group over any other racial group* or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;  (Article 7(2h), ICC, Rome Statute)




cnm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What do normal people-think of Israel?*
> 
> They think Israel blew its opportunity by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't normal, Bobo. Your vote doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. You mean normal people think Israel improved its chances by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories?
> 
> Hmmm, difficult sell, that one.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Article 42 of the Hague Regulations, which defines the concept of occupation, and Article 43, which lays out the main obligations incumbent upon the occupying power _(i.e. to restore and ensure public order and safety)_. These measures, referred to as "Apartheid" have nothing to do with the "systematic oppression and domination by *one racial group over any other racial group* or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;" but instead, are the measures taken to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.  The intent is to separate the belligerents to prevent conflict by ambush, kidnapping and murder, arson, assault, the planting of improvised explosive devices, etc.

These are the issues that require the implementation of security cordons, and quarantines prevent the unnecessary casualties if such measures were not in place.

The attempt to suggest, as was done in the preceding post, that the measures were put in place for with any intention of maintaining a regime, --- is simply trying to apply a nasty application of a inapplicable crime in order to gain propaganda value.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

You know, these dudes know something about apartheid and they say you know nothing. 

With all due respect.

*Desmond Tutu: U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state*

Desmond Tutu U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News Haaretz

Veteran anti-apartheid activist and Nobel Peace Prize laureate Desmond Tutu has called on the Presbyterian Church (USA) to pass a series of resolutions condemning Israel as an apartheid state and proposing policies to boycott it.



*Mandela's Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel & Palestine*

Mandela s Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel Palestine Keghart.com

The responses made by South Africa to human rights abuses emanating from the removal policies and Apartheid policies respectively, shed light on what Israeli society must necessarily go through before one can speak of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East and an end to its Apartheid policies.

Thomas, I’m not abandoning Mideast diplomacy. But I’m not going to indulge you the way your supporters do. If you want peace and democracy, I will support you. If you want formal Apartheid, we will not support you. If you want to support racial discrimination and ethnic cleansing, we will oppose you.


----------



## Mindful

'Cos Mandela said it.


----------



## Mindful

> What about Jews who can't stand Israeli's?



What about them?


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS.
> 
> I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
Click to expand...


I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS.
> 
> I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
Click to expand...


Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.


----------



## gtopa1

RoccoR said:


> ChrisL, gtopa1,  et al,
> 
> I think we need to heed Chris' caution.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the past --- nearly all western assistance and intervention in the Arab and Muslim world has met with negative results.
> 
> While the US has the ability to make some minor predictions of a very short-term nature in the past; it has been unsuccessful in any long-term positive strategies --- militarily, diplomatically, or politically.  Any involvements have come with a very heavy price.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I agree. 


RoccoR said:


> ChrisL, gtopa1,  et al,
> 
> I think we need to heed Chris' caution.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the past --- nearly all western assistance and intervention in the Arab and Muslim world has met with negative results.
> 
> While the US has the ability to make some minor predictions of a very short-term nature in the past; it has been unsuccessful in any long-term positive strategies --- militarily, diplomatically, or politically.  Any involvements have come with a very heavy price.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I'm tending to agree with you but it's not as simple as that. Expelling the Ottomans from the ME was a major achievement and many of the problems of the ME have been because of either Western neglect or compliance to short term goals. Iran was lost to an extremist ideology with French compliance, while "the powers" played each other for years during the Cold War. Israel has been a remarkable achievement while Jordan, the real Palestinian homeland,  is an ally of the US. I think Western liberals have given too much oxygen to groups like Hamas and before that Fatah when the killer Arafat was in charge of it. The hard work of Nation Building was just ignored. I hope we have learned something.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: apologies to an old Irish folk song: "Iraq's awake; Iraq's awake". I expect a real unity in the face of this foreign incursion by IS.
> 
> I asked in another place how many IS will make it back to Syria. "0" was my best estimate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
Click to expand...


By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by whom?  I don't think these ME countries are capable of "uniting" to accomplish anything.  They are MUCH too hateful and distrustful peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Honestly, I don't really care.  I don't want anything to do with any of them.  I really don't.  It's toxicity, that whole part of the world.  Even your so-called "moderates" hate us.  Screw them.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> You know, these dudes know something about apartheid and they say you know nothing.
> 
> With all due respect.
> 
> *Desmond Tutu: U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state*
> 
> Desmond Tutu U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News Haaretz
> 
> Veteran anti-apartheid activist and Nobel Peace Prize laureate Desmond Tutu has called on the Presbyterian Church (USA) to pass a series of resolutions condemning Israel as an apartheid state and proposing policies to boycott it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mandela's Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel & Palestine*
> 
> Mandela s Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel Palestine Keghart.com
> 
> The responses made by South Africa to human rights abuses emanating from the removal policies and Apartheid policies respectively, shed light on what Israeli society must necessarily go through before one can speak of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East and an end to its Apartheid policies.
> 
> Thomas, I’m not abandoning Mideast diplomacy. But I’m not going to indulge you the way your supporters do. If you want peace and democracy, I will support you. If you want formal Apartheid, we will not support you. If you want to support racial discrimination and ethnic cleansing, we will oppose you.


 cnm , 
Let's see what Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who himself fought apartheid in South Africa and with his living in Israel,  has to say.  Perhaps you should also research and find out what Blacks from South Africa and elsewhere have said after visiting Israel.

The Truth Behind Israeli Apartheid Week ICEJ USA


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care.  I don't want anything to do with any of them.  I really don't.  It's toxicity, that whole part of the world.  Even your so-called "moderates" hate us.  Screw them.
Click to expand...


I don't think you can paint them all with the same brush. Egypt has gone through an "insane" experience but fortunately pulled back from the brink. All without US involvement...though America-haters would like to see the "evil MIC" in there somewhere. Even the bombing of IS by us is because they've invaded a sovereign nation. While they were still in Syria no-one gave it much of a thought...at least in this administration. But who wants to advance the cause of Assad?

Yes: of course it's not easy dealing with that part of the world, especially when THEY come to us. 

Greg


----------



## Lipush

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity by "Your enemy's enemy is my friend". It is how the ME has worked for centuries....most of the world for that matter. IS has made its biggest mistake already....they've overextended their supply lines.
> 
> 
> Oh: also; they've pissed off Uncle Sam.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care.  I don't want anything to do with any of them.  I really don't.  It's toxicity, that whole part of the world.  Even your so-called "moderates" hate us.  Screw them.
Click to expand...


That's one way to look at it.

And... Hey! are we neighbors? couln'd help but notice we're from the same location.

LOLZ


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care.  I don't want anything to do with any of them.  I really don't.  It's toxicity, that whole part of the world.  Even your so-called "moderates" hate us.  Screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you can paint them all with the same brush. Egypt has gone through an "insane" experience but fortunately pulled back from the brink. All without US involvement...though America-haters would like to see the "evil MIC" in there somewhere. Even the bombing of IS by us is because they've invaded a sovereign nation. While they were still in Syria no-one gave it much of a thought...at least in this administration. But who wants to advance the cause of Assad?
> 
> Yes: of course it's not easy dealing with that part of the world, especially when THEY come to us.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


" . . . all without American involvement."  That is what I want to hear more of.  I'm tired of being involved in other people's fights, and then being told that we stick our noses into everyone else's affairs.  Seriously.  It's madness.  Let them fight their own battles.


----------



## ChrisL

Lipush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't want the US to be involved.  I don't care what they do to one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care.  I don't want anything to do with any of them.  I really don't.  It's toxicity, that whole part of the world.  Even your so-called "moderates" hate us.  Screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one way to look at it.
> 
> And... Hey! are we neighbors? couln'd help but notice we're from the same location.
> 
> LOLZ
Click to expand...


I didn't even notice your location.  Lol!  Mine was a play on words from the kid's books!    I wanted to change it a little bit, but that was one of my favorite book series when I was small.


----------



## Lipush

ChrisL said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that and frankly I have some sympathy with it. And you know it's coming: innocent people are innocent everywhere whether it's downtown Boston or out-of -town Damascus. I cannot stand seeing the innocent suffer anywhere.
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to know exactly who is innocent when talking about these situations though.  They all claim to be "innocent."  It's hard to know who to trust when you're talking about the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By their actions shall you know them. Assad is a villain indeed even though I considered him reasonable at one stage. His incursions into the Lebanon and support for terrorist orgs put him back into "really sux" quite quickly while his latest civil war puts him into the same league as Saddam imo.  ISIS is one of those groups like the AQ; started off fighting the right mob (Russians) but ended up a vile , loathed and hated bunch of murderers. The best indicator is that those who exterminate moderates to consolidate their power are the enemy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care.  I don't want anything to do with any of them.  I really don't.  It's toxicity, that whole part of the world.  Even your so-called "moderates" hate us.  Screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one way to look at it.
> 
> And... Hey! are we neighbors? couln'd help but notice we're from the same location.
> 
> LOLZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice your location.  Lol!  Mine was a play on words from the kid's books!    I wanted to change it a little bit, but that was one of my favorite book series when I was small.
Click to expand...


Mine was attempt of a joke. A sad one. I'm southerner Israeli, so, yep. Suiting.

I remember reading the phrase from a story when I was a kid. I am not a native english epeaker, so at first, I didn't know the meaning. When looking, I was like "Ohhhh,"....

Teheh.


----------



## gtopa1

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, these dudes know something about apartheid and they say you know nothing.
> 
> With all due respect.
> 
> *Desmond Tutu: U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state*
> 
> Desmond Tutu U.S. Christians must recognize Israel as apartheid state - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News Haaretz
> 
> Veteran anti-apartheid activist and Nobel Peace Prize laureate Desmond Tutu has called on the Presbyterian Church (USA) to pass a series of resolutions condemning Israel as an apartheid state and proposing policies to boycott it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mandela's Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel & Palestine*
> 
> Mandela s Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel Palestine Keghart.com
> 
> The responses made by South Africa to human rights abuses emanating from the removal policies and Apartheid policies respectively, shed light on what Israeli society must necessarily go through before one can speak of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East and an end to its Apartheid policies.
> 
> Thomas, I’m not abandoning Mideast diplomacy. But I’m not going to indulge you the way your supporters do. If you want peace and democracy, I will support you. If you want formal Apartheid, we will not support you. If you want to support racial discrimination and ethnic cleansing, we will oppose you.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm ,
> Let's see what Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who himself fought apartheid in South Africa and with his living in Israel,  has to say.  Perhaps you should also research and find out what Blacks from South Africa and elsewhere have said after visiting Israel.
> 
> The Truth Behind Israeli Apartheid Week ICEJ USA
Click to expand...


"Hard work and discipline will be rewarded with success no matter what race, color or gender one has. Israel, though by no means perfect, is a fully democratic state and the British Prime Minister, David Cameron, on his most recent visit to Israel, declared that not only was this so but that Israel's democracy was "a beacon of light to the region."This is no apartheid state and those who consequently seek to make this claim are strangers to the truth. Shame on them!"

Exactly!!!

"
Their roots have been and are genocidal and the tree and its fruit has not changed, consequently the Apartheid accusation leveled at Israel is just another weapon in their arsenal of weapons arrayed against the Jewish state. The end game is the destruction of Israel.

One of their leaders once declared, "Piece by piece we will destroy Israel with peace!"

Well said!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

"Where the wild things are"
My education seems to be lacking. I've heard of it but never read it........not even to my kids. I'll have to get it for the grand-kids.

Greg


----------



## cnm

Hossfly said:


> Let's see what Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who himself fought apartheid in South Africa and with his living in Israel,  has to say.  Perhaps you should also research and find out what Blacks from South Africa and elsewhere have said after visiting Israel.
> 
> The Truth Behind Israeli Apartheid Week ICEJ USA



As usual with Israel apartheid apologists my statement that apartheid regimes are imposed in the occupied territories is ignored.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who himself fought apartheid in South Africa and with his living in Israel,  has to say.  Perhaps you should also research and find out what Blacks from South Africa and elsewhere have said after visiting Israel.
> 
> The Truth Behind Israeli Apartheid Week ICEJ USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual with Israel apartheid apologists my statement that apartheid regimes are imposed in the occupied territories is ignored.
Click to expand...

Of course it's ignored. Because there is no apartheid in occupied territories. Go see for yourself.


----------



## cnm

Des and Nelson have seen for me. They're expert.

Denial as Hasbara doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## cnm

I mean some people can pretend all they want that this sort of thing is not apartheid On Israel s system of segregated roads in the occupied Palestinian territories Visualizing Palestine but normal people will have a different view.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who himself fought apartheid in South Africa and with his living in Israel,  has to say.  Perhaps you should also research and find out what Blacks from South Africa and elsewhere have said after visiting Israel.
> 
> The Truth Behind Israeli Apartheid Week ICEJ USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual with Israel apartheid apologists my statement that apartheid regimes are imposed in the occupied territories is ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it's ignored. Because there is no apartheid in occupied territories. Go see for yourself.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that link.  Very informative.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> Des and Nelson have seen for me. They're expert.
> 
> Denial as Hasbara doesn't quite cut it.


cnm 
Strange how this "apartheid" is so popular a subject on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  Like we are going to believe that all the anti-Semitic posters here really care about the Palestinians when they are just using them as pawns against the Jews.  You can take your Tutu and Nelson all  you want.  What have they ever said about what is happening in the Muslim countries against the non Muslims? Meanwhile, I will take what someone who is living in Israel has to say, especially a person who has fought apartheid in South Africa so knows what apartheid is all about.  I will also take the word of the daughter of the present leader of South Africa who upon visiting Israel said there is no apartheid.  Maybe you should visit Israel for yourself like this Muslim did and then you can report back to us about your visit.  Take Tutu with you and then the two of you can visit some Muslim countries and see what is happening to the Christians and other non believers residing in these countries. 

A Muslim in a Jewish Land


----------



## cnm

I like the way you dismiss Mandela and Tutu as though they're not expert and the way you ignore the situation in the occupied territories when you carefully say there is no apartheid in Israel.  Still, I understand your need for victimhood in order to excuse Israel's vicious behaviour.

I think too that you do not qualify as 'normal'. Exceptional, rather.


----------



## gtopa1

cnm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who himself fought apartheid in South Africa and with his living in Israel,  has to say.  Perhaps you should also research and find out what Blacks from South Africa and elsewhere have said after visiting Israel.
> 
> The Truth Behind Israeli Apartheid Week ICEJ USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual with Israel apartheid apologists my statement that apartheid regimes are imposed in the occupied territories is ignored.
Click to expand...


Basically because it's batshit crazy!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

Israeli apologists saying there is no apartheid in the occupied terrritories in contradiction to absolute experts on apartheid is rather like the KKK telling blacks they're not oppressed and to get down from that tree and stop lollygagging around..


----------



## cnm

But anyway, what 'normal' people think about Israel can be discerned from various UN resolutions concerning Israel. The vast majority of votes, representing about 95% of the world's population - which I think can be taken as 'normal' - normally go one way.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Des and Nelson have seen for me. They're expert.
> 
> Denial as Hasbara doesn't quite cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm
> Strange how this "apartheid" is so popular a subject on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  Like we are going to believe that all the anti-Semitic posters here really care about the Palestinians when they are just using them as pawns against the Jews.  You can take your Tutu and Nelson all  you want.  What have they ever said about what is happening in the Muslim countries against the non Muslims? Meanwhile, I will take what someone who is living in Israel has to say, especially a person who has fought apartheid in South Africa so knows what apartheid is all about.  I will also take the word of the daughter of the present leader of South Africa who upon visiting Israel said there is no apartheid.  Maybe you should visit Israel for yourself like this Muslim did and then you can report back to us about your visit.  Take Tutu with you and then the two of you can visit some Muslim countries and see what is happening to the Christians and other non believers residing in these countries.
Click to expand...


Why should he go there when he had Des and Nelson to do it for him? lol

I'll tell you where there is apartheid in Judea and Samaria. In Ramallah itself, amongst Palestinians. The wealthy ones with villas, swimming pools and servants, plus the usual automobile accoutrements. And the "not so rich", living elsewhere. There's even a distinction in number plates on the cars, which defines the differences in  socio-economic levels of rich and poor.


----------



## gtopa1

This is quire interesting.



> Yet Hamas’s anti-corruption platform gave the group the legitimacy its artisanal bombs never could. Like Hezbollah in Lebanon, Hamas provided welfare and medical care to much of the West Bank and Gaza—services often only available to Arafat’s coterie. At the same time, Hamas dropped its call for Israel’s destruction and teased out the possibility of a peace treaty with its hated neighbour to the east. Having suffered at the hands of Fatah, Gazans quite naturally chose to vote the bums out. The rest is bloody history.
> 
> Contrary to the view of many commentators, most Palestinians want a peaceful solution to the current crisis. A Washington Institute poll, conducted just as the current tensions were ramping up, suggests that 70 per cent of Gazans support the continued ceasefire with Israel. Nearly 60 per cent of Gazans said the Fatah-Hamas unity government should renounce violence against Israel—if only because the overwhelming majority wants jobs there.
> 
> The Washington Institute poll further suggests that 66 per cent of Gazans see “corruption by Palestinians government officials” as a major problem. This juiciest of ironies is reflected by the facts on the ground: According to several news reports, former (and formerly penniless) Hamas prime minister Ismail Haniyeh recently purchased a $4-million seaside estate, among other properties, thanks largely to the black-market sale of subsidized fuel and a tax on goods flowing through the clandestine tunnels between Egypt and Gaza.
> 
> Bombarded and shell-shocked by yet another outsized military operation, it can hardly be comforting for Gazans to see how, for Hamas, Yasser Arafat seems less bogeyman than role model.
> 
> A crisis of leadership in Gaza



So 70% wanted  the peace to continue, 60% wanted to RENOUNCE violence, and 66% see corruption by Pal officials as a major problem. OK: can there be a vote on that?

Oh wait: Hamas has murdered them.

Greg


----------



## cnm

Well you don't seem to know it when you see it. Next you'll be denying Mandela's and Tutu's expertise which normal people accept as solidly based..


----------



## cnm

I wonder if the existence of 'separate' roads ever penetrates. Probably not pitched high enough.


----------



## gtopa1

It is strange that some hamas useful idiots still try and point to separate roads. Sigh.



> He wrote that, "a sweeping 74% majority is in favour of separate roads for Israelis and Palestinians in the West Bank". But the sentence that follows needs to be noted: 24% believed separate roads were "a good situation" and 54% believed they were "a necessary situation". Decoded, this gets to the heart of the issue of the separate roads which Israel has built for some settlements. Critics say this is apartheid. But as the 54% indicate, they see it as a security issue; that is, it is the (expensive and extravagant) way to counter drive-by and roadside shootings which have killed many settlers. Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates.



Israel has moved to the right but it is not an apartheid state Benjamin Pogrund Comment is free The Guardian

Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

_Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates._

Hilarious. Palestinians can't drive on roads in their own Bantustan and it's not apartheid.

I guess that's normal in an apartheid regime.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm,  _et al,_

Finally, --- you have it.



cnm said:


> Hilarious. Palestinians can't drive on roads in their own supposed territory and it's not apartheid.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, "it's not apartheid."

v/r
R


----------



## cnm

The crazy Israel apologists are always good value, they'll say anything to deflect the truth. As though separate roads is not a living definition of 'apart hood'.

But then they are not 'normal'.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> Finally, --- you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. Palestinians can't drive on roads in their own supposed territory and it's not apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, "it's not apartheid."
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...


Rocco certainly has a sense of humor. Separate roads based on the ethnicity/religion of people is not Apartheid to him. Hilarious how these bozos attempt to defend the indefensible.


----------



## gtopa1

The operative word is "supposed". Israel has the right under UN Resolution 242.

According to one of the framers of the Resolution: 





> Eugene W. Rostow, JD, former US Undersecretary of State for political affairs, in an Oct. 21, 1991 _New Republic_ commentary titled "Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies," wrote:
> "Resolution 242, which as undersecretary of state for political affairs between 1966 and 1969 I helped produce, calls on the parties to make peace and allows Israel to administer the territories it occupied in 1967 until 'a just and lasting peace in the Middle East' is achieved. When such a peace is made, Israel is required to withdraw its armed forces 'from territories' it occupied during the Six-Day War--not from 'the' territories nor from 'all' the territories, but from some of the territories, which included the Sinai Desert, the West Bank, the Golan Heights, East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip."



Articles by the Late Eugene W. Rostow

Greg


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> The crazy Israel apologists are always good value, they'll say anything to deflect the truth. As though separate roads is not a living definition of 'apart hood'.
> 
> But then they are not 'normal'.


Blah, blah, blah, endless phukking blah...


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> Finally, --- you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. Palestinians can't drive on roads in their own supposed territory and it's not apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, "it's not apartheid."
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco certainly has a sense of humor. Separate roads based on the ethnicity/religion of people is not Apartheid to him. Hilarious how these bozos attempt to defend the indefensible.
Click to expand...

It's called keeping the Barbarians outside the gates.


----------



## Challenger

Not sure about "normal" people, but the Likudnik President of Israel thinks the place is *sick and in need of treatment*

President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!


What's this about Jews? I was talking about Israel and therefore Israelis.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> It's called keeping the Barbarians outside the gates.


Absolutely, apart hood, keep them in their dependent Bantustans.


----------



## Kondor3

The only 'sick' society in the Middle East is the one that slavishly bows towards Mecca five times a day... Medievalism, resurfacing in the Modern Age.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called keeping the Barbarians outside the gates.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, apart hood, keep them in their dependent Bantustans.
Click to expand...

No, more like keep the bloodthirsty bastards from murdering innocents, while they're being nudged off the few remaining scraps of land they have left.

Time for the Losing Side (the Palestinians) to pack up and leave for greener pastures.

Under-performers and bottom-feeders willing to sit in refugee shit-holes for six decades and more require a little stimulus.


----------



## cnm

That is not the normal view. That is the exceptional view.


----------



## RoccoR

montelatici,  _et al,_

No, you don't have it.



montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> Finally, --- you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. Palestinians can't drive on roads in their own supposed territory and it's not apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, "it's not apartheid."
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocco certainly has a sense of humor. Separate roads based on the ethnicity/religion of people is not Apartheid to him. Hilarious how these bozos attempt to defend the indefensible.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

"Separate roads based on the" threat presented by the Palestinian "is not Apartheid to him."

It is not an attempt at defending anything.  It is merely raising the veil from the truth.  See Post #454.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

Then the other thing normal people think about Israel is that it steals things. Passports, land, water, etc etc...


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> It is strange that some hamas useful idiots still try and point to separate roads. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote that, "a sweeping 74% majority is in favour of separate roads for Israelis and Palestinians in the West Bank". But the sentence that follows needs to be noted: 24% believed separate roads were "a good situation" and 54% believed they were "a necessary situation". Decoded, this gets to the heart of the issue of the separate roads which Israel has built for some settlements. Critics say this is apartheid. But as the 54% indicate, they see it as a security issue; that is, it is the (expensive and extravagant) way to counter drive-by and roadside shootings which have killed many settlers. Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has moved to the right but it is not an apartheid state Benjamin Pogrund Comment is free The Guardian
> 
> Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



At this rate, "they" will all be over here soon. Must be boring for them.


----------



## Mindful

Jeremiah said:


> Normal people do not blow themselves up in order to mass murder civilians.  Normal people do not use their own women and children as sand bags and for shields while launching unprovoked attacks against a sovereign State that has been most gracious and generous to their presence!    I'd say Israel is doing the best she can do under extraordinary circumstances.  Normal people do not think like you.  I can tell you that right now.  Israel is not a sick society.  Israel is a healthy, vibrant prospering society trying to keep a sick society out of their midst.  My advice to Israel is to send these Arabs back to their native lands of Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, and beyond.  They do not belong in Gaza.  They must go!




"Normal" people in this context is a pseudonym for unhealthy preoccupations with Jews.


----------



## cnm

Who's talking about Jews? This is about Israel.


----------



## gtopa1

Israel is mostly Jews plus Arabs. What does the Anti-Israel lobby have against Israeli Arabs??? It's not the Jews so it must be the Arabs they detest and loathe and want to push into the sea!!!

Stupid useful idiots!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Challenger said:


> Not sure about "normal" people, but the Likudnik President of Israel thinks the place is *sick and in need of treatment*
> 
> President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment



Of course it is sick. There are some neighbours who would make anybody feel ill!!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

So where were we? Normal people think that Israel maintains apartheid regimes in the occupied territories, steals passports, land, water, etc, etc.

What else is there, have we done war crimes yet? 

No? 

Well if that hasn't been covered earlier it should be added to the list: Normal people think Israel commits war crimes.


----------



## Mindful

Normal people don't stalk people around Internet discussion boards.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why the anger at Jews. Is it that you have "Survivors remorse" and think they should too??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think I have _"anger at Jews"_, *Gregory*?  What does criticism of Israeli foreign policy, have anything to do with Judaism? Why would a Catholic living in SoCal, waste any energy hating an entire group of people, that have nothing to do with his daily life?  Why are you trying to turn a political discussion, into a religious one?
Click to expand...




 Never yet seen you post anything to do with Israeli Foreign policy, but have seen plenty of Jew Hatred, Anti Semitism and Nazi White Supremacism. And your hatred has nothing to do with religion, just your hatred of all things Jewish


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> *What do normal people-think of Israel?*
> 
> They think Israel blew its opportunity by running apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.






Maybe you can produce evidence of these "apartheid regimes" as not one single member of team Palestine has managed to yet.  Don't forget that the west bank is under Military law in accordance with International Law


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> So where were we? Normal people think that Israel maintains apartheid regimes in the occupied territories, steals passports, land, water, etc, etc.
> 
> What else is there, have we done war crimes yet?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well if that hasn't been covered earlier it should be added to the list: Normal people think Israel commits war crimes.





 And your evidence of all these "crimes" come from where exactly ?


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where were we? Normal people think that Israel maintains apartheid regimes in the occupied territories, steals passports, land, water, etc, etc.
> 
> What else is there, have we done war crimes yet?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well if that hasn't been covered earlier it should be added to the list: Normal people think Israel commits war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your evidence of all these "crimes" come from where exactly ?
Click to expand...


Funny how he's shown up after Greg and I started posting here.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Then the other thing normal people think about Israel is that it steals things. Passports, land, water, etc etc...


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> It is strange that some hamas useful idiots still try and point to separate roads. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote that, "a sweeping 74% majority is in favour of separate roads for Israelis and Palestinians in the West Bank". But the sentence that follows needs to be noted: 24% believed separate roads were "a good situation" and 54% believed they were "a necessary situation". Decoded, this gets to the heart of the issue of the separate roads which Israel has built for some settlements. Critics say this is apartheid. But as the 54% indicate, they see it as a security issue; that is, it is the (expensive and extravagant) way to counter drive-by and roadside shootings which have killed many settlers. Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has moved to the right but it is not an apartheid state Benjamin Pogrund Comment is free The Guardian
> 
> Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

You don't consider yourself an Israeli useful idiot?

Israeli insurgents living in illegal settlements are legal targets.


----------



## Shaam

Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.

 I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> The operative word is "supposed". Israel has the right under UN Resolution 242.
> 
> According to one of the framers of the Resolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene W. Rostow, JD, former US Undersecretary of State for political affairs, in an Oct. 21, 1991 _New Republic_ commentary titled "Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies," wrote:
> "Resolution 242, which as undersecretary of state for political affairs between 1966 and 1969 I helped produce, calls on the parties to make peace and allows Israel to administer the territories it occupied in 1967 until 'a just and lasting peace in the Middle East' is achieved. When such a peace is made, Israel is required to withdraw its armed forces 'from territories' it occupied during the Six-Day War--not from 'the' territories nor from 'all' the territories, but from some of the territories, which included the Sinai Desert, the West Bank, the Golan Heights, East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articles by the Late Eugene W. Rostow
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, 242 doesn't say that.  It doesn't say anything about "staying there until" a peace can be negotiated.  It does say the Israeli's need to get the hell off that land ("cease all claims of state belligerency").  And it definitely doesn't allow the Israeli's to transfer a portion of their population to the territories they occupy.  That would go against the entire spirit of IHL.

The settlements are illegal.  Period.  So are the apartheid roads and the Israeli insurgents living there. This is the position of the entire world and it has been this way for the last half-century.  You would think after 50 years, you'd catch the fucking clue, this is not Israeli land and it never will be, Israeli land.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shaam said:


> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.


There is no peace, because the Israeli right will not allow peace.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace, because the Israeli right will not allow peace.
Click to expand...

There is no peace because the Arabs already have their share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Jordan - and they refuse to leave the Jew's share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Eretz Yisrael. The Reconquista continues apace. The Palestinians could save themselves a lot of trouble by moving back across their side of the line (into Jordan et al).


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Never yet seen you post anything to do with Israeli Foreign policy,


You only see what you want to see.  You are the biggest liar at this website.




Phoenall said:


> but have seen plenty of Jew Hatred, Anti Semitism and Nazi White Supremacism. And your hatred has nothing to do with religion, just your hatred of all things Jewish


Why would I hate Jews?  

Not only is that a question you can't answer, it is a question you don't have the balls to answer!


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> There is no peace because the Arabs already have their share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Jordan - and they refuse to leave the Jew's share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Eretz Yisrael. The Reconquista continues apace. The Palestinians could save themselves a lot of trouble by moving back across their side of the line (into Jordan et al).


And you need to grow up!

Your_* "might makes right" *_bullshit, has historically been a tragedy for anyone trying to use it.  You don't see it, because you're an Israeli kiss-ass, with the mind of a 12 year old.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> And your evidence of all these "crimes" come from where exactly ?


Why do you ask questions when you know as soon as you get an answer, you're just gonna trash whatever source is used?


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Maybe you can produce evidence of these "apartheid regimes" as not one single member of team Palestine has managed to yet.  Don't forget that the west bank is under Military law in accordance with International Law


More proof you're the biggest liar at this website.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace because the Arabs already have their share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Jordan - and they refuse to leave the Jew's share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Eretz Yisrael. The Reconquista continues apace. The Palestinians could save themselves a lot of trouble by moving back across their side of the line (into Jordan et al).
> 
> 
> 
> And you need to grow up!
> 
> Your_* "might makes right" *_bullshit, has historically been a tragedy for anyone trying to use it.  You don't see it, because you're an Israeli kiss-ass, with the mind of a 12 year old.
Click to expand...

You tell 'em, Junior !!!

Wake me up, when your beloved Palestinian savages get a clue, and leave.


----------



## Billo_Really

cnm said:


> So where were we? Normal people think that Israel maintains apartheid regimes in the occupied territories, steals passports, land, water, etc, etc.
> 
> What else is there, have we done war crimes yet?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well if that hasn't been covered earlier it should be added to the list: Normal people think Israel commits war crimes.


And over 100 UN resolutions bear this out.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Junior !!!
> 
> Wake me up, when your beloved Palestinian savages get a clue, and leave.


See what I mean?

You even talk like you're 12 years old.


----------



## Mindful

> Israeli insurgents living in illegal settlements are legal targets.



Here we go again. Same old, same old.....


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the other thing normal people think about Israel is that it steals things. Passports, land, water, etc etc...
Click to expand...

Shall we go through the list one by one to see why normal people think that?

1. Passports. Do you say Israel does not steal other nations' passports in order to facilitate its covert operations?


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> I wonder if the existence of 'separate' roads ever penetrates. Probably not pitched high enough.


----------



## Hossfly

Did Mandela and Tutu live there? Did they chronicle their experiences? It would be interesting reading.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace, because the Israeli right will not allow peace.
Click to expand...

Billo_Really , I never had an answer to a question I asked recently so I'll ask again: If Israel signed an agreement to accept all Palestinian conditions, would Palestine agree and form a state or would they start lobbing rockets, as in the past? Would Hamas agree and Arab League agree or would they allow it?  My money is on the rockets. What say you?


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em, Junior !!!
> 
> Wake me up, when your beloved Palestinian savages get a clue, and leave.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> You even talk like you're 12 years old.
Click to expand...


You spend a year and more, manifesting advanced Tourettes Syndrome, and then you expect people to buy into your new 'calm', after a few days?

You're not fooling anybody.

The funny part about this is, that you believe you're successfully selling the idea that you've suddenly grown-up and become calm.

I'll believe it when I see it - and when it lasts, for more than a few days or a week or two.

Meanwhile...

Keep pitching those oh-so-important UN resolutions.

So long as you do, the online community here will continue to enjoy the cheap supply of toilet paper.

"_Mister Marshall has made his decision. Now let him enforce it._"

Right-of-Return is as dead as Julius Caesar.

A one-state solution is dead.

A two-state solution is dead.

Given those assumptions, and given that too much blood has been spilled to provide for reliable peaceful coexistence...

The evacuation of one side or the other is all that remains untried and even marginally practicable.

That said, the Victors dictate the terms, not the Losers.

Might does not make Right, but Might does serve to make the Victor's terms overwhelmingly dominant - all that is required in the Real World.

It will be the Palestinians that take the "sucker's walk" - and that, in the not-too-distant future.

One need look no further than the sorry collection of vestigial scraps that comprise Rump Palestine, and to project based upon recent rates of 'evaporation', to understand the truth of that forecast.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> ...1. Passports. Do you say Israel does not steal other nations' passports in order to facilitate its covert operations?


Do you seriously expect any of your opposites to fall for this set-em-up-and-knock-em-down factory-floor -caliber Minutiae Mangling Fest?

You seem to be operating under the faulty impression that (a) anybody really gives a frog's fat behind about passport theft in connection with espionage, and (b) that Israel is the only one to do that, when, in truth, it is far more likely to speculate that every intelligence service on the face of the planet, worth its salt, does that very same thing. Dog bites man.


----------



## Kondor3

Mindful said:


> Israeli insurgents living in illegal settlements are legal targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Same old, same old.....
Click to expand...

Yeppers... same shit, different day.


----------



## Shaam

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace, because the Israeli right will not allow peace.
Click to expand...


Yes, and no blame can be attributed to an internationally proscribed terrorist organization who believe that on judgment day, stones and trees are going to call out for them to come slaughter their enemies. 

Your impartiality is truly enlightening.....


----------



## Shaam

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that some hamas useful idiots still try and point to separate roads. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote that, "a sweeping 74% majority is in favour of separate roads for Israelis and Palestinians in the West Bank". But the sentence that follows needs to be noted: 24% believed separate roads were "a good situation" and 54% believed they were "a necessary situation". Decoded, this gets to the heart of the issue of the separate roads which Israel has built for some settlements. Critics say this is apartheid. But as the 54% indicate, they see it as a security issue; that is, it is the (expensive and extravagant) way to counter drive-by and roadside shootings which have killed many settlers. Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has moved to the right but it is not an apartheid state Benjamin Pogrund Comment is free The Guardian
> 
> Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't consider yourself an Israeli useful idiot?
> 
> Israeli insurgents living in illegal settlements are legal targets.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Fogel family were extremely menacing as insurgents......dickwad.

So if Israeli settlers are legal targets, does that imply that all of us non-Natives who are currently occupying indigenous lands throughout the western hemisphere are considered fair game as well?


----------



## Lipush

Shaam said:


> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.



Amen


----------



## Lipush

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace, because the Israeli right will not allow peace.
Click to expand...


F'course.

And the Arabs are _begging_ for it, right...


----------



## gtopa1

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace because the Arabs already have their share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Jordan - and they refuse to leave the Jew's share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Eretz Yisrael. The Reconquista continues apace. The Palestinians could save themselves a lot of trouble by moving back across their side of the line (into Jordan et al).
> 
> 
> 
> And you need to grow up!
> 
> Your_* "might makes right" *_bullshit, has historically been a tragedy for anyone trying to use it.  You don't see it, because you're an Israeli kiss-ass, with the mind of a 12 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell 'em, Junior !!!
> 
> Wake me up, when your beloved Palestinian savages get a clue, and leave.
Click to expand...


wrt Hamas: preferably wrapped in linen. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that some hamas useful idiots still try and point to separate roads. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote that, "a sweeping 74% majority is in favour of separate roads for Israelis and Palestinians in the West Bank". But the sentence that follows needs to be noted: 24% believed separate roads were "a good situation" and 54% believed they were "a necessary situation". Decoded, this gets to the heart of the issue of the separate roads which Israel has built for some settlements. Critics say this is apartheid. But as the 54% indicate, they see it as a security issue; that is, it is the (expensive and extravagant) way to counter drive-by and roadside shootings which have killed many settlers. Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has moved to the right but it is not an apartheid state Benjamin Pogrund Comment is free The Guardian
> 
> Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't consider yourself an Israeli useful idiot?
> 
> Israeli insurgents living in illegal settlements are legal targets.
Click to expand...


Then may they wipe out their tormentors before they are themselves destroyed. Thank you for giving the settlers their right to self defense. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your evidence of all these "crimes" come from where exactly ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask questions when you know as soon as you get an answer, you're just gonna trash whatever source is used?
Click to expand...


Then don't use trash sites. easy!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace because the Arabs already have their share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Jordan - and they refuse to leave the Jew's share of Old (Mandate) Palestine - a.k.a. Eretz Yisrael. The Reconquista continues apace. The Palestinians could save themselves a lot of trouble by moving back across their side of the line (into Jordan et al).
> 
> 
> 
> And you need to grow up!
> 
> Your_* "might makes right" *_bullshit, has historically been a tragedy for anyone trying to use it.  You don't see it, because you're an Israeli kiss-ass, with the mind of a 12 year old.
Click to expand...


Advocating murdering Israeli Arabs is grown up?? You are indeed a twisted  person.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never yet seen you post anything to do with Israeli Foreign policy,
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see.  You are the biggest liar at this website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> but have seen plenty of Jew Hatred, Anti Semitism and Nazi White Supremacism. And your hatred has nothing to do with religion, just your hatred of all things Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I hate Jews?
> 
> Not only is that a question you can't answer, it is a question you don't have the balls to answer!
Click to expand...


Because you're an irrational bigot. You're sore at losing the Cold war. You hate America and anything or anyone America supports. You love terrorists who target women and children. You think pogroms are too good for them and that the nazis had the right idea. Take your pick!! You're the wacko!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange that some hamas useful idiots still try and point to separate roads. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote that, "a sweeping 74% majority is in favour of separate roads for Israelis and Palestinians in the West Bank". But the sentence that follows needs to be noted: 24% believed separate roads were "a good situation" and 54% believed they were "a necessary situation". Decoded, this gets to the heart of the issue of the separate roads which Israel has built for some settlements. Critics say this is apartheid. But as the 54% indicate, they see it as a security issue; that is, it is the (expensive and extravagant) way to counter drive-by and roadside shootings which have killed many settlers. Nor (and this is little understood) are the roads only for Jews: the cars allowed on it are those with Israeli black and yellow number plates, irrespective of whether the driver is an Israeli Jew or Arab; the barred cars are those with Palestinian green and white plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has moved to the right but it is not an apartheid state Benjamin Pogrund Comment is free The Guardian
> 
> Maybe the Jews could just put up with being murdered like good Jews should?? Neveragain!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't consider yourself an Israeli useful idiot?
> 
> Israeli insurgents living in illegal settlements are legal targets.
Click to expand...





 How about Jewish landowners living on Jewish owned land stolen from them in 1948/1949 by the Palestinians. Or do you believe the Jews don't have any legal rights to the land they owned in the west bank, just like your hero's in Germany did.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The operative word is "supposed". Israel has the right under UN Resolution 242.
> 
> According to one of the framers of the Resolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene W. Rostow, JD, former US Undersecretary of State for political affairs, in an Oct. 21, 1991 _New Republic_ commentary titled "Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies," wrote:
> "Resolution 242, which as undersecretary of state for political affairs between 1966 and 1969 I helped produce, calls on the parties to make peace and allows Israel to administer the territories it occupied in 1967 until 'a just and lasting peace in the Middle East' is achieved. When such a peace is made, Israel is required to withdraw its armed forces 'from territories' it occupied during the Six-Day War--not from 'the' territories nor from 'all' the territories, but from some of the territories, which included the Sinai Desert, the West Bank, the Golan Heights, East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articles by the Late Eugene W. Rostow
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, 242 doesn't say that.  It doesn't say anything about "staying there until" a peace can be negotiated.  It does say the Israeli's need to get the hell off that land ("cease all claims of state belligerency").  And it definitely doesn't allow the Israeli's to transfer a portion of their population to the territories they occupy.  That would go against the entire spirit of IHL.
> 
> The settlements are illegal.  Period.  So are the apartheid roads and the Israeli insurgents living there. This is the position of the entire world and it has been this way for the last half-century.  You would think after 50 years, you'd catch the fucking clue, this is not Israeli land and it never will be, Israeli land.
Click to expand...


You haven't read the Rostow articles, have you  you ignorant blimp!!

"
The Jewish right of settlement in the West Bank is conferred by the same provisions of the Mandate under which Jews settled in Haifa, Tel Aviv, and Jerusalem before the State of Israel was created. The Mandate for Palestine differs in one important respect from the other League of Nations mandates, which were trusts for the benefit of the indigenous population. The Palestine Mandate, recognizing "the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country," is dedicated to "the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing nonjewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."


The Mandate qualifies the Jewish right of settlement and political development in Palestine in only one respect. Article 25 gave Great Britain and the League Council discretion to "postpone" or "withhold" the Jewish people's right of settlement in the TransJordanian province of Palestine-now the Kingdom of Jordan-if they decided that local conditions made such action desirable."

Why do you hate Israeli Arabs so much!!!??

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The operative word is "supposed". Israel has the right under UN Resolution 242.
> 
> According to one of the framers of the Resolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene W. Rostow, JD, former US Undersecretary of State for political affairs, in an Oct. 21, 1991 _New Republic_ commentary titled "Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies," wrote:
> "Resolution 242, which as undersecretary of state for political affairs between 1966 and 1969 I helped produce, calls on the parties to make peace and allows Israel to administer the territories it occupied in 1967 until 'a just and lasting peace in the Middle East' is achieved. When such a peace is made, Israel is required to withdraw its armed forces 'from territories' it occupied during the Six-Day War--not from 'the' territories nor from 'all' the territories, but from some of the territories, which included the Sinai Desert, the West Bank, the Golan Heights, East Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articles by the Late Eugene W. Rostow
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, 242 doesn't say that.  It doesn't say anything about "staying there until" a peace can be negotiated.  It does say the Israeli's need to get the hell off that land ("cease all claims of state belligerency").  And it definitely doesn't allow the Israeli's to transfer a portion of their population to the territories they occupy.  That would go against the entire spirit of IHL.
> 
> The settlements are illegal.  Period.  So are the apartheid roads and the Israeli insurgents living there. This is the position of the entire world and it has been this way for the last half-century.  You would think after 50 years, you'd catch the fucking clue, this is not Israeli land and it never will be, Israeli land.
Click to expand...






 Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the documents that go with 242 explaining what each section means do say that, and so that is what 242 says. The authors knew that it would be contentious in the extreme so they wrote an explanation of the draft 242 so that there would be no mistakes made. And still ISLAMONAZI morons make the same mistakes about the wording and meaning of 242


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sha'alu Shalom Yerushaliyim.
> 
> I just want there to be a day where Israel is no longer the hotbed of any conflict but a divine nation, where Jews of all backgrounds turn to Judaism and lead their lives with the spirit of HaShem (Baruch Adonai), achieving genuine peace and helping repair this broken world (tikkun olam) we dwell in.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no peace, because the Israeli right will not allow peace.
Click to expand...





 COWFLOP    It is the cowards in Palestine that will not allow peace, they have learnt their lessons well from all the muslim leaders assassinated for making deals with Israel


----------



## gtopa1

Bile-o-Really:

Continued: "
With the divided support of the council, the British took that step in 1922. The Mandate does not, however, permit even a temporary suspension of the Jewish right of settlement in the parts of the Mandate west of the Jordan River.


The Armistice Lines of 1949, which are part of the West Bank boundary, represent nothing but the position of the contending armies when the final cease-fire was achieved in the War of Independence. And the Armistice Agreements specifically provide, except in the case of Lebanon, that the demarcation lines can be changed by agreement when the parties move from armistice to peace. Resolution 242 is based on that provision of the Armistice Agreements and states certain criteria that would justify changes in the demarcation lines when the parties make peace. Many believe that the Palestine Mandate was somehow terminated in 1947, when the British government resigned as the mandatory power. This is incorrect. A trust never terminates when a trustee dies, resigns, embezzles the trust property, or is dismissed. The authority responsible for the trust appoints a new trustee, or otherwise arranges for the fulfillment of its purpose."

In short....take your Hamas missiles and shove where the sun don't shine!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never yet seen you post anything to do with Israeli Foreign policy,
> 
> 
> 
> You only see what you want to see.  You are the biggest liar at this website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> but have seen plenty of Jew Hatred, Anti Semitism and Nazi White Supremacism. And your hatred has nothing to do with religion, just your hatred of all things Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I hate Jews?
> 
> Not only is that a question you can't answer, it is a question you don't have the balls to answer!
Click to expand...




Maybe all the Jewish girls turned you down when you asked them out, or was it the Jewish bank manager that told you your deade cert was not good enough to give you a loan. Or is it just your culture and upbringing that beat the Jew Hatred into you.

 So there is your answer and I do have the balls to answer you. As for your claims of posting about Israeli foreign policy, you only ever make post's about Jews doing wrong and being hateful towards them.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your evidence of all these "crimes" come from where exactly ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask questions when you know as soon as you get an answer, you're just gonna trash whatever source is used?
Click to expand...





 Seeing if team Palestine can come up with a genuine link that shows that Israel has been convicted of war crimes, or at the very least have been accused by the ICC/ICJ of war crimes


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...1. Passports. Do you say Israel does not steal other nations' passports in order to facilitate its covert operations?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously expect any of your opposites to fall for this set-em-up-and-knock-em-down factory-floor -caliber Minutiae Mangling Fest?
> 
> You seem to be operating under the faulty impression that (a) anybody really gives a frog's fat behind about passport theft in connection with espionage, and (b) that Israel is the only one to do that, when, in truth, it is far more likely to speculate that every intelligence service on the face of the planet, worth its salt, does that very same thing. Dog bites man.
Click to expand...

So I take it that's agreement Israel steals other nations' passports to facilitate its own covert operations. Why then did you post it was bullshit that normal people thought so? Why not just agree it is the case? Can the truth hurt so much?


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...1. Passports. Do you say Israel does not steal other nations' passports in order to facilitate its covert operations?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously expect any of your opposites to fall for this set-em-up-and-knock-em-down factory-floor -caliber Minutiae Mangling Fest?
> 
> You seem to be operating under the faulty impression that (a) anybody really gives a frog's fat behind about passport theft in connection with espionage, and (b) that Israel is the only one to do that, when, in truth, it is far more likely to speculate that every intelligence service on the face of the planet, worth its salt, does that very same thing. Dog bites man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that's agreement Israel steals other nations' passports to facilitate its own covert operations. Why then did you post it was bullshit that normal people thought so? Why not just agree it is the case? Can the truth hurt so much?
Click to expand...

The 'Bullshit' bomb had nothing to do with particulars and minutiae, and everything to do with the pattern of assault against Israel, attempting to portray it as somehow worse than other nations, most of whom do the same damned things. That is the nature and the scent of that particular brand of Bullshit - the errant singling-out - not the minutiae.

And it is the inability to sense that macro-level application (or intentionally ignoring or attempting - and failing - to mask it) which raises eyebrows the highest.

You need to crank your game up a notch.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Seeing if team Palestine can come up with a genuine link that shows that Israel has been convicted of war crimes, or at the very least have been accused by the ICC/ICJ of war crimes


Hilarious. Israel has said it does not intend to be a state party to the Treaty of Rome.

But in any case this thread is about what normal people think of Israel. All the evidence is that normal people think Israel is a rogue state.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> The 'Bullshit' bomb had nothing to do with particulars and minutiae, and everything to do with the pattern of assault against Israel, attempting to portray it as somehow worse than other nations, most of whom do the same damned things. That is the nature and the scent of that particular brand of Bullshit - the errant singling-out - not the minutiae. And it is the inability to sense that macro-level application (or intentionally ignoring or attempting to mask it) which raises eyebrows the highest.


So the truth cannot be admitted because we are in search of a higher truth?


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Bullshit' bomb had nothing to do with particulars and minutiae, and everything to do with the pattern of assault against Israel, attempting to portray it as somehow worse than other nations, most of whom do the same damned things. That is the nature and the scent of that particular brand of Bullshit - the errant singling-out - not the minutiae. And it is the inability to sense that macro-level application (or intentionally ignoring or attempting to mask it) which raises eyebrows the highest.
> 
> 
> 
> So the truth cannot be admitted because we are in search of a higher truth?
Click to expand...

Please refrain from attempting to put words into the mouths of your colleagues, when no such inference may be reasonably made from the inputs served-up to date.

That is a fifth-grade debate-club first-week tactic, and unworthy of the audience here.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing if team Palestine can come up with a genuine link that shows that Israel has been convicted of war crimes, or at the very least have been accused by the ICC/ICJ of war crimes
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. Israel has said it does not intend to be a state party to the Treaty of Rome.
> 
> But in any case this thread is about what normal people think of Israel. All the evidence is that normal people think Israel is a rogue state.
Click to expand...

Only according to your own highly biased interpretations and spin-doctoring.

Others see that differently.

Including the American People, in a long-running series of public polls, including surveys this very summer, while Gaza War II was underway, in which Israel garnered massive and overwhelming support from the American People.

The numbers do not support your contention, domestically, anyway.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> That is a fifth-grade debate-club first-week tactic, and unworthy of the audience here.


Why can you not admit truths about Israel?


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> [
> Including the American People, in a long-running series of public polls, including surveys this very summer, while Gaza War II was underway, in which Israel garnered massive and overwhelming support from the American People.
> 
> The numbers do not support your contention, domestically, anyway.


5% odd of the world population. The other portion mostly regards Israel as a rogue state. Votes on UN resolutions tend to confirm this is the 'normal' view.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Including the American People, in a long-running series of public polls, including surveys this very summer, while Gaza War II was underway, in which Israel garnered massive and overwhelming support from the American People.
> 
> The numbers do not support your contention, domestically, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 5% odd of the world population. The other portion mostly regards Israel as a rogue state. Votes on UN resolutions tend to confirm this is the 'normal' view.
Click to expand...

No.

Votes on UN resolutions merely measure (1) the power of the Muslim lobby in the UN, (2) the power of anti-semitism in the UN, and (3) the number of 'needy', dependent powers, who must kiss Arab ass, in order to keep the oil flowing - willing to go along with 'most anything the Arabs ask of them.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fifth-grade debate-club first-week tactic, and unworthy of the audience here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you not admit truths about Israel?
Click to expand...

I admit that the Israelis do things that other nations do, as well.

Better?


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Then may they wipe out their tormentors before they are themselves destroyed. Thank you for giving the settlers their right to self defense.
> 
> Greg


So you think it was okay for Germany to annex Poland in WWII?


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Advocating murdering Israeli Arabs is grown up?? You are indeed a twisted  person.
> 
> Greg


Not as twisted as someone who has to make up what others say, just to have a point.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Then don't use trash sites. easy!!
> 
> Greg


Your personal feelings towards a particular website, has nothing to do with the truth or falsehood of a claim made at said website.  And besides, ad hominems are not valid rebuttals.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lipush said:


> F'course.
> 
> And the Arabs are _begging_ for it, right...


Every time they try to do something towards it, like the unity government, the Israeli right makes up some crisis to attack over.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shaam said:


> Yeah, the Fogel family were extremely menacing as insurgents......dickwad.


It's pretty menacing, forcibly living on someone else's property.




Shaam said:


> So if Israeli settlers are legal targets, does that imply that all of us non-Natives who are currently occupying indigenous lands throughout the western hemisphere are considered fair game as well?


Fortunately for us, *"International Occupational Law"*, didn't hit the scene until _"after" _WWII.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shaam said:


> Yes, and no blame can be attributed to an internationally proscribed terrorist organization who believe that on judgment day, stones and trees are going to call out for them to come slaughter their enemies.
> 
> Your impartiality is truly enlightening.....


I'm the most impartial voice you'll hear on this subject and Israel commits more terrorism than they do.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Maybe all the Jewish girls turned you down when you asked them out, or was it the Jewish bank manager that told you your deade cert was not good enough to give you a loan. Or is it just your culture and upbringing that beat the Jew Hatred into you.
> 
> So there is your answer and I do have the balls to answer you.


 Those weren't answers, those were guesses.  The truth is, you want me to hate Jews.  You're doing everything you can to make me hate Jews.  In fact, you're trying to get everyone to hate Jews.  And you won't be able to live with yourself if they don't.  The only "Jew Hatred" going around here, is the one you project onto others.

BTW, I did have a Jewish girlfriend once. Man, she was just a psycho in bed!  Who would've thunk it?




Phoenall said:


> As for your claims of posting about Israeli foreign policy, you only ever make post's about Jews doing wrong and being hateful towards them.


Wrong!  I point out Israeli violations of international law and human rights.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fifth-grade debate-club first-week tactic, and unworthy of the audience here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you not admit truths about Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that the Israelis do things that other nations do, as well.
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...

Can you also admit Israel does things like steal passports that other nations don't do?

I mean holding Israel to the standards of the US is a pretty low bar.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Including the American People, in a long-running series of public polls, including surveys this very summer, while Gaza War II was underway, in which Israel garnered massive and overwhelming support from the American People.
> 
> The numbers do not support your contention, domestically, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 5% odd of the world population. The other portion mostly regards Israel as a rogue state. Votes on UN resolutions tend to confirm this is the 'normal' view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Votes on UN resolutions merely measure (1) the power of the Muslim lobby in the UN, (2) the power of anti-semitism in the UN, and (3) the number of 'needy', dependent powers, who must kiss Arab ass, in order to keep the oil flowing - willing to go along with 'most anything the Arabs ask of them.
Click to expand...

Needs more victim. Btw, are you saying anti-Semitism is 'normal'?


----------



## Shaam

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Fogel family were extremely menacing as insurgents......dickwad.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty menacing, forcibly living on someone else's property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Israeli settlers are legal targets, does that imply that all of us non-Natives who are currently occupying indigenous lands throughout the western hemisphere are considered fair game as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fortunately for us, *"International Occupational Law"*, didn't hit the scene until _"after" _WWII.
Click to expand...


How convenient for the sake of argument, eh?

But on a moral platform- what happened to the indigenous communities in in these lands far outdoes any wrongdoings against the non-indigenous Palestinian population in the Middle East.


----------



## cnm

Normal people think that was then and a bad thing but Israel is doing it now while ignoring all the lessons of history.


----------



## Shaam

cnm said:


> Normal people think that was then and a bad thing but Israel is doing it now while ignoring all the lessons of history.



No they are not.

Israel is not a settler-colony. Jews have the oldest claim to Eretz Yisrael of all peoples still alive on the planet today.

The conflict is an ideological spat betwen Judaism and Islam. Muslims need to get over the fact that they lost land in wars they instigated and move the fck on.


----------



## cnm

Yeah, normal people think Israelis think that while refusing to learn the lessons of history. None so blind as those who will not see.


Oh, I remember another one. Normal people think that Israel wags the US.

So that's apartheid, thieving, war crimes, wags the US.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shaam said:


> How convenient for the sake of argument, eh?


It's more than just convenient, it happens to be true.  It's also illegal.  The occupying power cannot transfer a portion of it's citizens to the area it occupy's.



Shaam said:


> But on a moral platform- what happened to the indigenous communities in in these lands far outdoes any wrongdoings against the non-indigenous Palestinian population in the Middle East.


I'm not sure what your point is here.  The indigenous communities are the Palestinian-Arabs, who owned 90% of the land and the Palestinian-Jews, who owned 10% of the land, before the asshole Zionists migrated in with their racist, apartheid policies.


----------



## Billo_Really

Shaam said:


> No they are not.
> 
> Israel is not a settler-colony. Jews have the oldest claim to Eretz Yisrael of all peoples still alive on the planet today.
> 
> The conflict is an ideological spat betwen Judaism and Islam. Muslims need to get over the fact that they lost land in wars they instigated and move the fck on.


It is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war.  For the world to say it is okay for Israel to keep that land, it would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  Do you think it was okay for Hitler to take Poland?


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.
> 
> Israel is not a settler-colony. Jews have the oldest claim to Eretz Yisrael of all peoples still alive on the planet today.
> 
> The conflict is an ideological spat betwen Judaism and Islam. Muslims need to get over the fact that they lost land in wars they instigated and move the fck on.
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war.  For the world to say it is okay for Israel to keep that land, it would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  Do you think it was okay for Hitler to take Poland?
Click to expand...


He didn't annex it. Austria was annexed. 

Though why the use of Godwin's Law in these matters is beyond me.


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> It's pretty menacing, forcibly living on someone else's property.


It's the californian way, which permits stealing other peoples' lightbulbs as per their catch 22 ordinance.


Billo_Really said:


> Fortunately for us, *"International Occupational Law"*, didn't hit the scene until _"after" _WWII.


Ah! So, that's the point, when those "you" have become internationally occupied with Israel!


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> Those weren't answers, those were guesses.  The truth is, you want me to hate Jews.  You're doing everything you can to make me hate Jews.  In fact, you're trying to get everyone to hate Jews.  And you won't be able to live with yourself if they don't.  The only "Jew Hatred" going around here, is the one you project onto others. BTW, I did have a Jewish girlfriend once. Man, she was just a psycho in bed!  Who would've thunk it?


Ah! That's the source of all that angst!


Billo_Really said:


> Wrong!  I point out Israeli violations of international law and human rights.


By pointing out personal legal ignorance, of course. Some folks beter stick to their Graphic Futuristic Interfaces and stealing lightbulbs in California.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Can you also admit Israel does things like steal passports that other nations don't do?I mean holding Israel to the standards of the US is a pretty low bar.


What was that drivel supposed to mean?


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Normal people think that was then and a bad thing but Israel is doing it now while ignoring all the lessons of history.


Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Yeah, normal people think Israelis think that while refusing to learn the lessons of history. None so blind as those who will not see. Oh, I remember another one. Normal people think that Israel wags the US.


Normal people have a life and a job, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> It's more than just convenient, it happens to be true.  It's also illegal.  The occupying power cannot transfer a portion of it's citizens to the area it occupy's.


Lest we forget that, High Emir of Palistan delivered the title to the territory to Ben Gurion in person, of course!


Billo_Really said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is here.  The indigenous communities are the Palestinian-Arabs, who owned 90% of the land and the Palestinian-Jews, who owned 10% of the land, before the asshole Zionists migrated in with their racist, apartheid policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! More tall tales about major arab settlers and squatters from the hood, who, by way of magic, all got to be "saudi sheiks" to own(!) 90%(!) of the mandate palestine!
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Billo_Really said:


> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient for the sake of argument, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than just convenient, it happens to be true.  It's also illegal.  The occupying power cannot transfer a portion of it's citizens to the area it occupy's.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> But on a moral platform- what happened to the indigenous communities in in these lands far outdoes any wrongdoings against the non-indigenous Palestinian population in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is here.  The indigenous communities are the Palestinian-Arabs, who owned 90% of the land and the Palestinian-Jews, who owned 10% of the land, before the asshole Zionists migrated in with their racist, apartheid policies.
Click to expand...

ZIONISTS BEING THE OPERATIVE WORD HERE,Billo,but you should have said "ZIONIST TERRORISTS" to be correct,just sayin steve


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> I'm the most impartial voice you'll hear on this subject and Israel commits more terrorism than they do.


Students tend to make rash judgements after geting electrocuted, indeed.


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, normal people think Israelis think that while refusing to learn the lessons of history. None so blind as those who will not see. Oh, I remember another one. Normal people think that Israel wags the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people have a life and a job, of course.
Click to expand...

so you must be unemployed then doc


----------



## cnm

I


docmauser1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also admit Israel does things like steal passports that other nations don't do?I mean holding Israel to the standards of the US is a pretty low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> What was that drivel supposed to mean?
Click to expand...

It means that Israel steals passports but not all countries do so. It is assumed that the US will steal passports.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fifth-grade debate-club first-week tactic, and unworthy of the audience here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you not admit truths about Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that the Israelis do things that other nations do, as well.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you also admit Israel does things like steal passports that other nations don't do? ...
Click to expand...

Other nations do not steal passports, as part of intelligence operations?

Really?

And you know this how?



> ...I mean holding Israel to the standards of the US is a pretty low bar.


Do you hate your country (the US) that much?


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Including the American People, in a long-running series of public polls, including surveys this very summer, while Gaza War II was underway, in which Israel garnered massive and overwhelming support from the American People.
> 
> The numbers do not support your contention, domestically, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 5% odd of the world population. The other portion mostly regards Israel as a rogue state. Votes on UN resolutions tend to confirm this is the 'normal' view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Votes on UN resolutions merely measure (1) the power of the Muslim lobby in the UN, (2) the power of anti-semitism in the UN, and (3) the number of 'needy', dependent powers, who must kiss Arab ass, in order to keep the oil flowing - willing to go along with 'most anything the Arabs ask of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Needs more victim. Btw, are you saying anti-Semitism is 'normal'?
Click to expand...

I don't understand your point. I also object to your trying to put words into my mouth, as a set-up to counterpointing. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## cnm

theliq said:


> Normal people have a life and a job, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> so you must be unemployed then doc
Click to expand...

Let's not expect logic and sanity.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> I don't understand your point.


That's okay, just rationalise it away.


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really, SHAAM,  et al,

It is always good that some truth be placed inside the propaganda.  It is a very good strategy.



Billo_Really said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHAAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient for the sake of argument, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than just convenient, it happens to be true.  It's also illegal.  The occupying power cannot transfer a portion of it's citizens to the area it occupy's.
> It is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war.  For the world to say it is okay for Israel to keep that land, it would be like saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland.  Do you think it was okay for Hitler to take Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is some obvious truth here, in the previous commentary; and there is some unspoken truth missing:

Under the UN Charter, there are only two circumstances in which the use of force is permissible: 
In collective or individual self-defense against an actual or imminent armed attack; and 
When the Security Council has directed or authorized use of force to maintain or restore international peace and security.

And it is now considered customary international law that:
prohibits the acquisition of territory by the use of force; 
prohibits the Occupying Power from changing the status of territory occupation, either directly through annexation or indirectly through colonization; 
requires the Occupying Power to recognize and protect the rights of the indigenous population;  and 
requires all States to refrain from recognizing the illegal situation on the ground. 

Having said all that --- there is the unspoken truth that is just as important:

It is fundamental that the UN Charter, Article 2(3) and (4), gives priority to the peaceful settlement of disputes and the non-use of force. Article 2(4) barring the threat or use of force has been described by the International Court of Justice (ICJ) as a peremptory norm of international law, from which states cannot cause to seem inferior or impair.

_Bearing in mind also_ the paramount importance of the Charter of the United Nations in the promotion of the rule of law among nations,

_Recalling_ the duty of States to refrain in their international relations from military, political, economic or any other form of coercion aimed against the political independence or territorial integrity of any State,

_Considering_ it essential that all States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,

_Having considered_ the principles of international law relating to friendly relations and co-operation among States,





_Solemnly_ proclaims the following principles:


The principle that States shall *refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force* against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations


Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, *including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States*.

_Considering_ that the progressive development and codification of the following principles:​

The principle that States *shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State*, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,


The principle that States *shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means* in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,

There is much more to the conditions in this conflict then --- one-side _(Palestinian) ---_ the other-side _(Israeli)_ --- and what is right and truthful _(honesty)_.  In this struggle there is only chaos _(politically and religiously)_ and the lack of order _(social discontinuity, cultural discord, disagreement or disharmony)_ between the two sides that throw each off balance with the other; attempting to further their own agenda.  In these set of conditions, which holds elements of deceptive statements that includes some element of truth, they represent barriers to peace.  So often are these deceptive statements presented that they take on a life of their own.  

One such "half-truth" is the statement that presents the illegality of settlements under Article 49 (GCIV) and Article 8(2b)(viii), wherein the "transfer, directly or indirectly, by the Occupying Power of parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies" is prohibited.  While truthful, it totally ignores the Oslo Accords and the fact that the issue is subject to the permanent status negotiations; and that the Settlement of Differences and Disputes between the Israeli and Palestinians on the matter of settlements are subject to the peaceful dispute resolution protocols in outlined in Chapter 3, Article XXI, of Oslo II.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

Not all nations steal passports (from allies!) in order to facilitate their assassination attempts. After they've said they won't!

How do you know the Israeli government is lying? Its lips are moving.


In 1973, Mossad agents killed a waiter in Norway in the mistaken belief that he was a senior operative for Black September. The use of false Canadian passports by the killers prompted a diplomatic crisis in relations between Canada and Israel, resulting in a commitment by Israel not to misuse Canadian passports in the future. It also resulted in a redesign of the Canadian passport to improve its security features.[42]
In 1997, Israeli secret service personnel again botched an assassination bid while using 'Canadian passports'. The attempt against Khaled Mashal in Jordan resulted in the arrest of the would-be killers. The Foreign Affairs Minister Lloyd Axworthy eventually received an apology and a written assurance that Mossad would desist from using Canadian passports.[43]
Canadian passport - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## RoccoR

Mindful,  _et al,_

Godwin's Law _(AKA: playing the Hitler card)_ is a 1990's internet term that describes inappropriate comparisons to events, actions or conditions with a Nazis comparison! 



Mindful said:


> He didn't annex it. Austria was annexed.
> 
> Though why the use of Godwin's Law in these matters is beyond me.


*(COMMENT)*

Sometimes it creates a false association and sometimes it is an internet tool to express an _ad hominem_ attack.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Not all nations steal passports (from allies!) in order to facilitate their assassination attempts. After they've said they won't!...


With all that's going on in the world - and with all the vastly more important and severe things that have unfolded in connection with Gaza War II, etc. - this ancient history lesson is comical, virtually pointless, uninteresting, and hardly relevant to the broader discussion, in a present-day context.


----------



## cnm

Remember we are talking about what normal people think of Israel. That it steals things and cannot be trusted to hold to its promises are things normal people think of Israel. I've merely presented evidence to show such thoughts are not baseless.

So now 

apartheid,
thieving,
war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises, 

is the list of things normal people think of Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Mindful,  _et al,_
> 
> Godwin's Law _(AKA: playing the Hitler card)_ is a 1990's internet term that describes inappropriate comparisons to events, actions or conditions with a Nazis comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't annex it. Austria was annexed.
> 
> Though why the use of Godwin's Law in these matters is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Sometimes it creates a false association and sometimes it is an internet tool to express an _ad hominem_ attack.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It doesn't say that at all.  Godwin's Law merely deals with the chances of a comparison occurring, it has nothing to do about whether the comparison is  valid   or not.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> He didn't annex it. Austria was annexed.


So you're saying Hitler never went into Poland?




Mindful said:


> Though why the use of Godwin's Law in these matters is beyond me.


Because the comparison is a valid one.  Godwin's Law doesn't deal with that.  Because of what Hitler did in WWII, holding onto land seized in a war, is now illegal.  That's why Israel will never own the West Bank and its only option is to leave.  

If you don't believe me, then why after almost a half century, not one country on the planet recognizes Israel's right to that land?


----------



## gtopa1

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fifth-grade debate-club first-week tactic, and unworthy of the audience here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you not admit truths about Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit that the Israelis do things that other nations do, as well.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you also admit Israel does things like steal passports that other nations don't do? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations do not steal passports, as part of intelligence operations?
> 
> Really?
> 
> And you know this how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I mean holding Israel to the standards of the US is a pretty low bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you hate your country (the US) that much?
Click to expand...


cnm, is a kiwi...loves sheep!! They're his intellectual equals!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't annex it. Austria was annexed.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Hitler never went into Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though why the use of Godwin's Law in these matters is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the comparison is a valid one.  Godwin's Law doesn't deal with that.  Because of what Hitler did in WWII, holding onto land seized in a war, is now illegal.  That's why Israel will never own the West Bank and its only option is to leave.
> 
> If you don't believe me, then why after almost a half century, not one country on the planet recognizes Israel's right to that land?
Click to expand...


You really didn't read those articles, did you? When Israel gets rid of the terrorist scum who are murdering their Palestinian opponents then there will be peace...with Peaceful Pals. That is my hope; has been for years. But Arafat murdered that hope, and now hamas is doing the same. 

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You really didn't read those articles, did you? When Israel gets rid of the terrorist scum who are murdering their Palestinian opponents then there will be peace...with Peaceful Pals. That is my hope; has been for years. But Arafat murdered that hope, and now hamas is doing the same.
> 
> Greg


The reason for all the violence, is the illegal and immoral occupation and blockade.  End those and you'll have peace.  Don't end them, it's only  a matter of time before the world community gets sick of this shit and ends them for you, just like it did in WWII.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Remember we are talking about what normal people think of Israel. That it steals things and cannot be trusted to hold to its promises are things normal people think of Israel. I've merely presented evidence to show such thoughts are not baseless.
> 
> So now
> 
> apartheid,
> thieving,
> war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> 
> is the list of things normal people think of Israel.


Yes, yes, yes... very nice... thank you for your personal opinion... next slide, please.


----------



## cnm

You don't seem to like my views, so how do you think Israel is regarded by the world population, which I assume is what is meant by 'normal people'?


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really didn't read those articles, did you? When Israel gets rid of the terrorist scum who are murdering their Palestinian opponents then there will be peace...with Peaceful Pals. That is my hope; has been for years. But Arafat murdered that hope, and now hamas is doing the same.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all the violence, is the illegal and immoral occupation and blockade.  End those and you'll have peace.  Don't end them, it's only  a matter of time before the world community gets sick of this shit and ends them for you, just like it did in WWII.
Click to expand...


You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes. 

UN General Assembly Resolution 181



> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*



You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...1. Passports. Do you say Israel does not steal other nations' passports in order to facilitate its covert operations?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously expect any of your opposites to fall for this set-em-up-and-knock-em-down factory-floor -caliber Minutiae Mangling Fest?
> 
> You seem to be operating under the faulty impression that (a) anybody really gives a frog's fat behind about passport theft in connection with espionage, and (b) that Israel is the only one to do that, when, in truth, it is far more likely to speculate that every intelligence service on the face of the planet, worth its salt, does that very same thing. Dog bites man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that's agreement Israel steals other nations' passports to facilitate its own covert operations. Why then did you post it was bullshit that normal people thought so? Why not just agree it is the case? Can the truth hurt so much?
Click to expand...




 Still waiting for you to produce irrefutable evidence that this is the case, and not the false claims made by some sensationalist media outlets. Because the ISLAMONAZI's pointed the finger at Israel doing it led to it being blown all out of proportion, then hushed up when it was found to be ISLAMONAZI executioners doing it.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> You don't seem to like my views, so how do you think Israel is regarded by the world population, which I assume is what is meant by 'normal people'?






 Not as you are trying to portray for starters, many now see Israel as the persecuted nation after the press exposure of the war crimes committed by hamas in gaza. So team Palestine is doing everything it can to blacken the name of Israel and the Jews and force decent people to turn on them


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Still waiting for you to produce irrefutable evidence that this is the case, and not the false claims made by some sensationalist media outlets. Because the ISLAMONAZI's pointed the finger at Israel doing it led to it being blown all out of proportion, then hushed up when it was found to be ISLAMONAZI executioners doing it.


How about the convictions of the thieves, will that do?

In any case, 'irrefutable evidence' is not required either in court or for people's opinions. Beyond reasonable doubt is enough to send someone to prison, less stringent standards are enough to have it thought Israel steals passports. Which it does.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Not as you are trying to portray for starters, many now see Israel as the persecuted nation after the press exposure of the war crimes committed by hamas in gaza. So team Palestine is doing everything it can to blacken the name of Israel and the Jews and force decent people to turn on them


I love the smell of Hasbara in the morning.

It smells like.....desperation.


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall:
[/QUOTE]
Do you seriously expect any of your opposites to fall for this set-em-up-and-knock-em-down factory-floor -caliber Minutiae Mangling Fest?

You seem to be operating under the faulty impression that (a) anybody really gives a frog's fat behind about passport theft in connection with espionage, and (b) that Israel is the only one to do that, when, in truth, it is far more likely to speculate that every intelligence service on the face of the planet, worth its salt, does that very same thing. Dog bites man.[/QUOTE]





In gnu zeeland:  there's a French murder lurking that makes a few passports look, well, insignificant, and yet I don't hear any calls for all of the French to be "driven into the sea"??  The call for mass murder of Israeli Arabs based on maybe a few passports is disproportionate indeed.

Greg


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Not as you are trying to portray for starters, many now see Israel as the persecuted nation after the press exposure of the war crimes committed by hamas in gaza. So team Palestine is doing everything it can to blacken the name of Israel and the Jews and force decent people to turn on them


But it seems most normal people do not see Israel as the victim both you and Israel so earnestly wish it to be portrayed as in the ME narrative. Note too the reason given for the vote was to prevent a 'text much worse'. Diplomat speak for 'more honest'.

_*Why nobody but the US voted against the UN’s anti-Israel resolution*

Why nobody but the US voted against the UN s anti-Israel resolution The Times of Israel

Once again, it seems, Israel has been forsaken in its time of need, abandoned by what it thought were its friends. Once again, it feels unfairly singled out, condemned for alleged crimes it committed while defending its citizens against a terrorist enemy that is getting away with murder. 
On Wednesday, the United Nations Human Rights Council voted on a heavily one-sided resolution condemning “in the strongest terms the widespread, systematic and gross violations of international human rights and fundamental freedoms arising from the Israeli military operations” in Gaza. The Geneva-based council, which has a long history of anti-Israel bias, also declared a new “international commission of inquiry” into the events currently unfolding in Israel and Gaza, in what observers are calling a new Goldstone report. 



Only the United States voted against the resolution. Twenty-nine nations voted in favor, among them not only the usual suspects such as Saudi Arabia, Algeria and South Africa, but also some ostensible friends of Israel, including Russia, Kenya, India and Mexico.


Equally hurtful for Israel, if not more so, were the abstentions of the eight European Union member states who had the right to vote: Austria, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Romania and the United Kingdom. (Montenegro and the former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia are not EU members but also abstained; non-member states Iceland, Serbia, Albania and Liechtenstein aligned themselves with the EU position.)_


----------



## gtopa1

The USA: faithful, loyal and true blue!

Makes Rin Tin Tin look like a puppy!

Greg


----------



## cnm

Oh, that's another one, casts itself as a victim.

So normal people think of Israel in connection to

apartheid,
thieving,
war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim.

Now we're starting to get somewhere.


----------



## gtopa1

"
Noting that 9 July 2014 marked the tenth anniversary of the adoption of the advisory
opinion by the International Court of Justice on the legal consequences of the construction
of a wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and that no progress has been made on its
implementation, and affirming the urgent need to respect and ensure respect for
international humanitarian law and international human rights law in this regard,.."

Hmmm: interesting that Egypt is creating a buffer zone in Rafah. Where is the outrage!




> *Cairo:* Egypt has begun demolishing houses along its border with Gaza to set up a buffer zone to prevent alleged militant infiltration and arms smuggling following a wave of deadly attacks.
> 
> The move, which will result in about 800 homes being razed, comes after a suicide bomber killed 30 soldiers in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula, which borders the Palestinian territory, last Friday.....................................................................................................
> 
> "The president is monitoring the area along the border ... especially the area that is being evacuated for eliminating terrorist hideouts and to prevent any infiltration of terrorists that will threaten national security," his office said.
> 
> Read more: Egypt starts demolishing homes to create Gaza buffer zone



UN Resolutions are where exactly??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

What a WONDERFUL young lady!!



> Meanwhile, Nobel Peace Prize laureate Malala Yousafzai says she is giving her entire winnings from a children's rights award to help rebuild schools in war-ravaged Gaza. The UN Palestinian refugee agency UNRWA, which has launched a $US1.6 billion ($1.8 billion) appeal for aid for Gaza, said on Wednesday she would be donating all $US50,000 ($57,000) of her World's Children's Prize.
> 
> "This money will totally go to the rebuilding of schools for children in Gaza, so I think it will definitely help those children to continue their education, to get quality education," the 17-year-old Pakistani said in Sweden at the awards ceremony. "We already know how children have suffered in Gaza from conflicts and war, so those children need our support right now, because they are going through many difficult situations."
> 
> 
> Read more: Egypt starts demolishing homes to create Gaza buffer zone



Even better if they can get rid of Hamas so that the Palestinians can have a real peace!!!

Greg


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> You don't seem to like my views, so how do you think Israel is regarded by the world population, which I assume is what is meant by 'normal people'?


I don't like your passive-aggressive propagandizing against Israel.

As to the rest...

I think that Israel is viewed as a Mixed Bag by the world at large...

Some nations favor her, and hold her as ally and friend...

Other nations despise her, and hold her as enemy and adversary...

Still other nations remain guardedly neutral, and pretty much keep their noses out of The Troubles in the Holy Land.

Most people have not experienced the slaughter experienced by the Jews within Living Memory.

Most people have not experienced a Return to their spiritual homeland after an absence of 1900 yeas.

Most people have not been surrounded by mortal enemies for the lifetime-or-so since they made their Return.

Most people have not been negotiating for peace for the lifetime-or-so since they made their Return nor seen failure after failure due to the intransigence of their adversaries.

Most people do not understand that lands seized in unexpected victory in defensive wars can no longer be surrendered without grave risk to the survival of their nation.

Most people do not live with savage, instransigent Muslim populations as neighbors, sworn to their destruction, failures as negotiating partners, and not to be trusted in the long run.

Many people (nations), therefore, act without a comprehensive understanding, and jump off the cliff with the others, in approving UN GA resolutions against Israel.

There is, indeed, a fairly sizable core of nations represented at the UN, whom constantly and devotedly harass Israel at every turn, mostly Muslim in confession.

There is, indeed, a modest collection of fascist-like or socialist-like nations, who jump on the Arabs-Condemning-Israel Bandwagon, in accordance with their ideology.

There is, indeed, a fair-sized collection of oil-poor, needy nations, who jump on the Arabs-Condemning-Israel Bandwagon, to keep the Arab oil flowing at tolerable prices.

There are, indeed, two or three unions or collectives of nations, who, as a matter of practice, vote as a bloc, and oftentimes condemn Israel, without much individual conviction.

Serving-up condemnatory UN General Assembly Resolutions is one thing.

Acting on them, against Israel, is quite another, and we just don't see much of that, do we?

Not to mention that large segments of the populations of such countries are polled regarding Israel, and the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and that there seems to exist a substantial element of popular support for the besieged nation-state of Israel, regardless of how their national governments manifest and vote in the UN General Assembly.

As evidenced by popular polls and surveys here in the United States and elsewhere.

How do 'normal people' view Israel?

As with any generalization or stereotype which is attempted, in support of an adversarial or antagonist position... as a Mixed Bag... some favorable, some un-favorable.

It should also be noted that vast numbers of people - worldwide - despise the Palestinians for their historical and present foolhardiness and intransigence and their long track record of genuinely stupid decisions and lost, thrown-away opportunities that have led them to this sorry state of affairs - never mind the eternal shame of the Great Arab Skeddaddle of 1948 - or their constant hiding behind their women and children - at which a great many people laugh and sneer in contempt.

A good parent will tell his (or her) child... do not worry overly much about what the world thinks of you... you cannot please everyone and you cannot be liked by everyone and still remain true to yourself and still preserve yourself and your health and safety... instead, simply be the best person you can, doing as much good and as little evil as you can manage.

I don't know whether Israel has a 'parent', but it behaves much as that child... being the best nation that it can, and doing as much good and as little evil as it can, under conditions of long-term siege and neighborly hostility and intransigence, and in face of periodic brickbats thrown at it from the UN General Assembly, usually engineered by the Muslims.

That is my answer to how 'normal people' view Israel...

As a mixed bag of reactions and emotions and thought, springing from mixed motives, and with mixed degrees of sincerity or emphasis or caring...

An answer rightfully considered to be a 'grey area' rather than black and white... in keeping with the way that the Real World works.

In the United States, far more people stand with Israel, than stand against her.

I stand with my people - the majority of my countrymen - Americans - and I stand by Israel, as a rule of thumb.


----------



## Kondor3

gtopa1 said:


> "
> Noting that 9 July 2014 marked the tenth anniversary of the adoption of the advisory
> opinion by the International Court of Justice on the legal consequences of the construction
> of a wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and that no progress has been made on its
> implementation, and affirming the urgent need to respect and ensure respect for
> international humanitarian law and international human rights law in this regard,.."
> 
> Hmmm: interesting that Egypt is creating a buffer zone in Rafah. Where is the outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cairo:* Egypt has begun demolishing houses along its border with Gaza to set up a buffer zone to prevent alleged militant infiltration and arms smuggling following a wave of deadly attacks.
> 
> The move, which will result in about 800 homes being razed, comes after a suicide bomber killed 30 soldiers in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula, which borders the Palestinian territory, last Friday.....................................................................................................
> 
> "The president is monitoring the area along the border ... especially the area that is being evacuated for eliminating terrorist hideouts and to prevent any infiltration of terrorists that will threaten national security," his office said.
> 
> Read more: Egypt starts demolishing homes to create Gaza buffer zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolutions are where exactly??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

But that would mean condemning a Muslim country for defending against the Palestinians in a manner similar to the condemnations directed against the Jews of Israel.

Apparently, what's good for the goose is NOT good for the gander, eh?

Bahhhhhh...

And critics ask why supporters of Israel ignore such criticisms and the resolutions of the UN General Assembly, when they get on their high horse about Israel.

Golly-gosh gee-whiz... big surprise... not.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really didn't read those articles, did you? When Israel gets rid of the terrorist scum who are murdering their Palestinian opponents then there will be peace...with Peaceful Pals. That is my hope; has been for years. But Arafat murdered that hope, and now hamas is doing the same.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for all the violence, is the illegal and immoral occupation and blockade.  End those and you'll have peace.  Don't end them, it's only  a matter of time before the world community gets sick of this shit and ends them for you, just like it did in WWII.
Click to expand...

Maybe they can send one of the resurrected pretend battleships that you photoshopped for them...


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> I don't like your passive-aggressive propagandizing against Israel.


That means you don't like unpleasant truths, as has been demonstrated by your reluctance to accept them.




> In the United States, far more people stand with Israel, than stand against her.
> 
> I stand with my people - the majority of my countrymen - Americans - and I stand by Israel, as a rule of thumb.


Hoho, more like a rule of knee jerk.

But anyway, I think we can take it as stipulated that sample is exceptional and not normal?


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like your passive-aggressive propagandizing against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> That means you don't like unpleasant truths, as has been demonstrated by your reluctance to accept them.
Click to expand...

No, that means that you interpret it that way.

Your interpretation is not by default and de facto the broadly operative one.



> In the United States, far more people stand with Israel, than stand against her.
> 
> I stand with my people - the majority of my countrymen - Americans - and I stand by Israel, as a rule of thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, more like a rule of knee jerk...
Click to expand...

Your personal opinion of my position holds very little interest for me.



> ...But anyway, I think we can take it as stipulated that sample is exceptional and not normal?


Incorrect.

We can view worldwide popular reaction to Israel as Mixed, and that for a number of reasons or motives, explored in some depth, in my previous post, and as may be supplemented by the contributions of others here, on such Informed Speculation.


----------



## cnm

The sample referred to was the US and Israel. Most of your reply was a catalogue of excuses for the way normal people view Israel. 


Hasbara in the morning.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> The sample referred to was the US and Israel. Most of your reply was a catalogue of excuses for the way normal people view Israel.
> 
> Hasbara in the morning.


So much for objectivity and neutrality.

Not that it wasn't already becoming quite clear from early postings.

Thank you for clearly identifying your motives, my little Palestinian-Hamas propaganda shill and fifth-columnist.

Carry on, Abdul.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also admit Israel does things like steal passports that other nations don't do?I mean holding Israel to the standards of the US is a pretty low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> What was that drivel supposed to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Israel steals passports but not all countries do so. It is assumed that the US will steal passports.
Click to expand...

What? Intelligence specialist much?


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people have a life and a job, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> so you must be unemployed then doc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not expect logic and sanity.
Click to expand...

Our honorable thelick drivels a lot, indeed.


----------



## gtopa1

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sample referred to was the US and Israel. Most of your reply was a catalogue of excuses for the way normal people view Israel.
> 
> Hasbara in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So much for objectivity and neutrality.
> 
> Not that it wasn't already becoming quite clear from early postings.
> 
> Thank you for clearly identifying your motives, my little Palestinian-Hamas propaganda shill and fifth-columnist.
> 
> Carry on, Abdul.
Click to expand...


It seems that small minded pakeha jaffas maintain their rage against all supporters of the USA and Israel. Fortunately they are not a reflection of most kiwis and of their very well supported conservative government.

Greg


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Not all nations steal passports (from allies!) in order to facilitate their assassination attempts. After they've said they won't! How do you know the Israeli government is lying? Its lips are moving.
> 
> In 1973, Mossad agents killed a waiter in Norway in the mistaken belief that he was a senior operative for Black September. The use of false Canadian passports by the killers prompted a diplomatic crisis in relations between Canada and Israel, resulting in a commitment by Israel not to misuse Canadian passports in the future. It also resulted in a redesign of the Canadian passport to improve its security features.[42]
> In 1997, Israeli secret service personnel again botched an assassination bid while using 'Canadian passports'. The attempt against Khaled Mashal in Jordan resulted in the arrest of the would-be killers. The Foreign Affairs Minister Lloyd Axworthy eventually received an apology and a written assurance that Mossad would desist from using Canadian passports.[43]
> Canadian passport - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


[cue yawn]


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, normal people think Israelis think that while refusing to learn the lessons of history. None so blind as those who will not see. Oh, I remember another one. Normal people think that Israel wags the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people have a life and a job, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you must be unemployed then doc
Click to expand...

Projectionism much?


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient for the sake of argument, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than just convenient, it happens to be true.  It's also illegal.  The occupying power cannot transfer a portion of it's citizens to the area it occupy's.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaam said:
> 
> 
> 
> But on a moral platform- what happened to the indigenous communities in in these lands far outdoes any wrongdoings against the non-indigenous Palestinian population in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is here.  The indigenous communities are the Palestinian-Arabs, who owned 90% of the land and the Palestinian-Jews, who owned 10% of the land, before the asshole Zionists migrated in with their racist, apartheid policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZIONISTS BEING THE OPERATIVE WORD HERE,Billo,but you should have said "ZIONIST TERRORISTS" to be correct,just sayin steve
Click to expand...

theliq You always point out that you're neutral and defend both sides but I've never seen you blister the Pals like you do the Israelis. Remember: anti-Zionism equals anti-Semitism. Plus you use the word "Zionist" as an expletive.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> So much for objectivity and neutrality.
> 
> Not that it wasn't already becoming quite clear from early postings.
> 
> Thank you for clearly identifying your motives, my little Palestinian-Hamas propaganda shill and fifth-columnist.
> 
> Carry on, Abdul.


For gods' sakes, talk about objectivity and neutrality. You're the only one who has stated they're not neutral. You won't understand you've done that.


> I stand with my people - the majority of my countrymen - Americans - and I stand by Israel, as a rule of thumb.


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> What? Intelligence specialist much?


Some countries don't steal passports to assist in their covert assassination attempts and some countries do. Israel is one of the countries that does. Normal people understand this.


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> [cue yawn]


Unpleasant truth spoken, must deflect with yawn.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to produce irrefutable evidence that this is the case, and not the false claims made by some sensationalist media outlets. Because the ISLAMONAZI's pointed the finger at Israel doing it led to it being blown all out of proportion, then hushed up when it was found to be ISLAMONAZI executioners doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the convictions of the thieves, will that do?
> 
> In any case, 'irrefutable evidence' is not required either in court or for people's opinions. Beyond reasonable doubt is enough to send someone to prison, less stringent standards are enough to have it thought Israel steals passports. Which it does.
Click to expand...





 So you can produce convictions for Israeli war crimes then ?   Because that was one of your claims, I wont hold my breath


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as you are trying to portray for starters, many now see Israel as the persecuted nation after the press exposure of the war crimes committed by hamas in gaza. So team Palestine is doing everything it can to blacken the name of Israel and the Jews and force decent people to turn on them
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Hasbara in the morning.
> 
> It smells like.....desperation.
Click to expand...





 NOPE that would be your ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Oh, that's another one, casts itself as a victim.
> 
> So normal people think of Israel in connection to
> 
> apartheid,
> thieving,
> war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim.
> 
> Now we're starting to get somewhere.






 NOPE that is just your ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> So you can produce convictions for Israeli war crimes then ?   Because that was one of your claims, I wont hold my breath


Do words mean nothing to you people? My claim is that normal people think Israel is guilty of war crimes.

Israel has said, as I have noted and you have ignored, that it does not intend to be a party state to the Treaty of Rome.

Here is evidence that such a belief is not baseless:

*Human Rights Watch accuses Israel of war crimes in Gaza*

Human Rights Watch accuses Israel of war crimes in Gaza Reuters

(Reuters) - Human Rights Watch accused Israel of committing war crimes by attacking three U.N.-run schools in the Gaza Strip in fighting in July and August, killing Palestinian civilians who had sheltered there.

The New York-based group issued a report on Thursday that it described as the first in-depth documentation of the incidents, which took place during a 50-day conflict between Israel and Palestinian militants that ended in a ceasefire on Aug. 26.

"Three Israeli attacks that damaged Gaza schools housing displaced people caused numerous civilian casualties in violation of the laws of war," it said in the report, based on interviews with witnesses and field research in the Hamas Islamist-dominated enclave.
*
*


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> NOPE that is just your ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


Hoho, next you'll be talking about WMD being north east west and south of Tikrit.


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> The reason for all the violence, is the illegal and immoral occupation and blockade.  End those and you'll have peace.  Don't end them, it's only  a matter of time before the world community gets sick of this shit and ends them for you, just like it did in WWII.


Did our honorable billo really short-circuit his Grafik Phuturistik Interface again?


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> "
> Noting that 9 July 2014 marked the tenth anniversary of the adoption of the advisory
> opinion by the International Court of Justice on the legal consequences of the construction
> of a wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and that no progress has been made on its
> implementation, and affirming the urgent need to respect and ensure respect for
> international humanitarian law and international human rights law in this regard,.."
> 
> Hmmm: interesting that Egypt is creating a buffer zone in Rafah. Where is the outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cairo:* Egypt has begun demolishing houses along its border with Gaza to set up a buffer zone to prevent alleged militant infiltration and arms smuggling following a wave of deadly attacks.
> 
> The move, which will result in about 800 homes being razed, comes after a suicide bomber killed 30 soldiers in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula, which borders the Palestinian territory, last Friday.....................................................................................................
> 
> "The president is monitoring the area along the border ... especially the area that is being evacuated for eliminating terrorist hideouts and to prevent any infiltration of terrorists that will threaten national security," his office said.
> 
> Read more: Egypt starts demolishing homes to create Gaza buffer zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Resolutions are where exactly??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...






 Nothing has been said about the separation barrier built by the Saudis that steals 20 miles of Yemens fertile farm land. The same wall that is protected by US made military equipment provided by the US.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> I love the smell of Hasbara in the morning. It smells like.....desperation.


Our honorable cnm's advised to use his comp before eating beans.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [cue yawn]
> 
> 
> 
> Unpleasant truth spoken, must deflect with yawn.
Click to expand...

Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Intelligence specialist much?
> 
> 
> 
> Some countries don't steal passports to assist in their covert assassination attempts and some countries do. Israel is one of the countries that does. Normal people understand this.
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Intelligence specialist much?
> 
> 
> 
> Some countries don't steal passports to assist in their covert assassination attempts and some countries do. Israel is one of the countries that does. Normal people understand this.
Click to expand...




 So who stole the passports from a living person then, and where were they stolen from costing the person money to renew their passports ?


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Human Rights Watch accuses Israel of war crimes in Gaza


A talking watch?


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> ...For gods' sakes, talk about objectivity and neutrality...


Oh, I make no pretense about objectivity and neutrality. I am solidly in Israel's corner and have openly declared thus on this forum on multiple occasions. It's just that I'm helping you to 'out' _yourself_ as lacking objectivity and neutrality and being solidly in Palestine's corner - a simple matter of tactical _Enemy Identification_, mostly for the benefit of the handful of folks visiting the forum who had not yet bothered to look long enough to figure that out for themselves yet.



> ...You're the only one who has stated they're not neutral...


Incorrect, in the broader context of the audience here, and correct, in the context of our own sequence.

As already stated, I am simply performing a public service and going through the necessary motions of 'outing' you - the newcomer account - as also lacking in objectivity and neutrality - and interacting with you to an extent required to justifiably publicly label you as the Palestinian-Hamas propaganda shill and apologist and fifth-columnist that you are.

It's been increasingly obvious as your first few dozen posts have materialized, and it's also obvious that you are in all likelihood an old hand, here, now reappearing with a new account, and operating under the apparent delusion that you can mask your own bias and prejudice for some time.

It's a volunteer effort - this public labeling - a public service - gratis - no charge.



> ...You won't understand you've done that...


Of course I do, and have said so, immediately above, as prelude to the public labeling that I already mentioned.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE that is just your ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, next you'll be talking about WMD being north east west and south of Tikrit.
Click to expand...





 NOPE  but they are in gaza, and they are fired at Israeli children on a regular basis


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> Good.


So you'll understand that normal people sort of look at Israel sideways. And check their documents after it's visited.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Oh, I make no pretense about objectivity and neutrality. I am solidly in Israel's corner and have openly declared thus on this forum on multiple occasions. It's just that I'm helping you to 'out' _yourself_ as lacking objectivity and neutrality and being solidly in Palestine's corner - a simple matter of tactical Enemy Identification, mostly for the benefit of the handful of folks visiting the forum who had not yet bothered to look long enough to figure that out for themselves yet.


I haven't discussed Palestine. This thread is about what normal people think of Israel. 

You're projecting your inability to accept what normal people think of Israel.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, next you'll be talking about WMD being north east west and south of Tikrit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE  but they are in gaza, and they are fired at Israeli children on a regular basis
Click to expand...

Oh for gods' sakes.


----------



## Kondor3

Folks... let me know when we've had enough fun in this thread, and it's time to bring-in a dump-truck full of elephant shit.

Propaganda Shill exploitative threads usually have a fairly short shelf life, but I don't want to initiate the _Elephant Droppings Sequence_ until there is a consensus.

Isn't it fun, when a thread is so obviously and blatantly crafted as an Apologia or Rationalizing Excuse for bashing Israel and the Jews?

Gotta admire the moxy of these Amateur Internet Jihadis... they keep comin' back, with a handful of nuthin'...

Like that line out of Cool Hand Luke...

Then again, I liked the _Car Wash Girl_ scene in Cool Hand Luke much better than the _handful-a-nuthin'_ scene...


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> You're projecting your inability to accept what normal people think of Israel.


The thread's about what the abnormal palistan-cheerleaders think of Israel, of course.


----------



## Kondor3

docmauser1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting your inability to accept what normal people think of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> The thread's about what the abnormal palistan-cheerleaders think of Israel, of course.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrDVS1

Delta4Embassy said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Rivlin: Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment.
> 
> *Rivlin was speaking at the opening session of a conference entitled "From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other," on the escalation of tensions between Jews and Arabs.*
> 
> *"The time has come to admit that Israel is a sick society, with an illness that demands treatment", President Reuven Rivlin said at the opening session on Sunday of a conference on From Hatred of the Stranger to Acceptance of the Other.*
> 
> *Both Rivlin and Prof. Ruth Arnon, president of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, which organized the conference at its premises on the capital’s Jabotinsky Street, spoke of the painful and bloody summer, and the resultant resurgence of animosity between Arabs and Jews that had escalated to new heights.*
> 
> *Referring to the mutual expressions of hatred and incitement, Arnon said that Jews, who in the Diaspora had been exposed to anti-Semitism and persecution, should be more sensitive to the dangers of incitement. “But are we?” she asked.*
> 
> *Rivlin wondered aloud whether Jews and Arabs had abandoned the secret of dialogue.*
> 
> *With regard to Jews he said: “I’m not asking if they’ve forgotten how to be Jews, but if they’ve forgotten how to be decent human beings. Have they forgotten how to converse?” In Rivlin’s eyes, the academy has a vital task to reduce violence in Israeli society by encouraging dialogue and the study of different cultures and languages with the aim of promoting mutual understanding, so that there can be civilized meetings between the sectors of society.*
> 
> *He urged the academy to take on this challenge and to eradicate the violence that threatens to scar Israel’s image.*
> 
> *President Rivlin Time to admit that Israel is a sick society that needs treatment*
> 
> 
> I have to say, he has expressed things very clearly.
> And it is refreshing to hear voices from Israel that do not advocate increased violence to "solve" issues that past levels of violence have been unable to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically, I don't think there's anything to do but what's been done to this point. Israel exists on a giant bullseye. Its neighbors don't want it there and are never going to be okay with it being there. Countries bordering may not attack openly, but they'll gladly use terror group proxies to to nip at Israel's heels until the end of time.
> 
> To ensure Israel's security you either have to hit your enemy so hard they never hit you again, or you have to grant concessions and make compromises. Some of the latter are always possible if painful, others aren't. Keeping hoping for a third option to present itself like hostile aliens invading uniting all mankind but nothing on radar at the moment.
Click to expand...


There isn't supposed to be an Israel until Jesus himself comes back to found it, ok, so they didn't believe that BS story either,


----------



## Mindful

> So you're saying Hitler never went into Poland?



No, I am not saying Hitler never went into Poland.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.


I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.





gtopa1 said:


> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> No, I am not saying Hitler never went into Poland.


Then why the attempt to change the subject to Austria?


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> The thread's about what the abnormal palistan-cheerleaders think of Israel, of course.


Yet evidence has been produced to show that what normal people think about Israel is not baseless.

Assuming the posture of the persecuted victim is the default position of rule of  knee jerk Israel supporters, rather than accepting these people have reason for their thoughts on Israel.

Such a course is leaving Israel and its supporters more and more isolated at a time when Israel can least afford it. Still, none so blind as those who will not see.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Folks... let me know when we've had enough fun in this thread, and it's time to bring-in a dump-truck full of elephant shit.


I didn't think producing evidence would traumatise you so. Should have known.


----------



## Kondor3

The Arabs already have Arab Palestine.

The sooner the remaining Arab squatters leave Jewish Palestine (a.k.a. Israel, or Eretz Yisrael) the better.






A 66-year advance warning Eviction Notice is enough.

Time to push the squatters out.


----------



## cnm

Are we changing topic to what normal people think about Likud?


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
Click to expand...


WRONG!! Israel is legitimate. how much of the land went to Transjordan? 

Greg


----------



## Rehmani

Lipush said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then jew should not kill innocent people and fight like real soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen your real soldiers, Rahmani. Those are the brave men who run over people and crush 3 month old babies on the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As against the IDF who crush and bomb them from a distance.  Or beat children up on the street or back at the military base.  In mobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or against Hamas who hides in hospitals just to blame then IDF when kids die, and idiots like you fall for that.
> 
> Or kids that pretend to be handicapped but are still capable of stone throwing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should thanks to God that you are not in their situation, please think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do thank God I'm not in that situation.
> 
> You believe the stones are weapon, protest.
> 
> But the Jews take the stones you throw at them, keep them to build houses in Judea and Jerusalem.
> 
> So, THINK.
Click to expand...

No, jews throw bullets and killed innocents Palestinian who are fighting to free their home land from illegal invasion.


----------



## Rehmani

gtopa1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG!! Israel is legitimate. how much of the land went to Transjordan?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

OK, If tomorrow UN pass the resolution in favor of Palestine over Israel. It should be acceptable for jew.


----------



## RoccoR

Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_

I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.

All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play. 

It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.  

At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> So who stole the passports from a living person then, and where were they stolen from costing the person money to renew their passports ?



*2004 Israel–New Zealand passport scandal*

2004 Israel New Zealand passport scandal - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The *2004 Israel–New Zealand passport scandal* was an incident of passport fraud in July 2004 that led New Zealand to take diplomatic sanctions against Israel. High-level contacts between the two countries were suspended after two Israeli citizens suspected of being Mossad agents, Uriel Kelman and Eli Cara, were caught trying to fraudulently acquire a New Zealand passport using the identity of a man with cerebral palsy. Prime Minister Helen Clark declared that New Zealand government viewed the acts carried out by Kelman and Cara as "not only utterly unacceptable but also a breach of New Zealand sovereignty and international law."


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.


Oh, another one, normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory. But that is covered by 'thieving' in the list.

Hoho, that's rather a large category.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not saying Hitler never went into Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the attempt to change the subject to Austria?
Click to expand...


I didn't attempt to change the subject (was there one?) to Austria.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> So you'll understand that normal people sort of look at Israel sideways. And check their documents after it's visited.
Click to expand...

That's indicative of pananoia, and it's *not* normal, of course. hehe


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> I'm not talking about Israel proper.


Anything our honorable billo_really is posting is improper, of course.


Billo_Really said:


> They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.


Our honorable billo_really has blown his Grafik Phuturistik InteRface again.181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.[/QUOTE]Our honorable billo really isn't good with geography and percentages, but is good with drivelissimo and californian lightbulbs.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread's about what the abnormal palistan-cheerleaders think of Israel, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet evidence has been produced to show that what normal people think about Israel is not baseless. Assuming the posture of the persecuted victim is the default position of rule of  knee jerk Israel supporters, rather than accepting these people have reason for their thoughts on Israel. Such a course is leaving Israel and its supporters more and more isolated at a time when Israel can least afford it. Still, none so blind as those who will not see.
Click to expand...

All paranoiacs are thereby advised to get an RFID chip implanted into them.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread's about what the abnormal palistan-cheerleaders think of Israel, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet evidence has been produced to show that what normal people think about Israel is not baseless. Assuming the posture of the persecuted victim is the default position of rule of  knee jerk Israel supporters, rather than accepting these people have reason for their thoughts on Israel. Such a course is leaving Israel and its supporters more and more isolated at a time when Israel can least afford it. Still, none so blind as those who will not see.
Click to expand...

Paranoid individuals are thereby advised to have an RFID chip implanted.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Are we changing topic to what normal people think about Likud?


That much we know, of course. So, what do *abnormal[/d] people think about likud?*


----------



## docmauser1

RoccoR said:


> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here. ...


The issues are plain old palistanian drivel/bullshitting and jew-baiting for entertainment purposes, of course.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> The *2004 Israel–New Zealand passport scandal* was an incident of passport fraud in July 2004 that led New Zealand to take diplomatic sanctions against Israel. High-level contacts between the two countries were suspended after two Israeli citizens suspected of being Mossad agents, Uriel Kelman and Eli Cara, were caught trying to fraudulently acquire a New Zealand passport using the identity of a man with cerebral palsy. Prime Minister Helen Clark declared that New Zealand government viewed the acts carried out by Kelman and Cara as "not only utterly unacceptable but also a breach of New Zealand sovereignty and international law."


The ten-year-old stale moldy "news". [cue yawn]


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another one, normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory. But that is covered by 'thieving' in the list.
Click to expand...

So, why do palistanians occupy that territory?


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> So you'll understand that normal people sort of look at Israel sideways. And check their documents after it's visited.
Click to expand...





 Only if they are criminals, the rest don't need to do anything.

 You can soon find if you are trusted by the Jews when they sell you their home for 24 to 36 hours and then buy it back


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I make no pretense about objectivity and neutrality. I am solidly in Israel's corner and have openly declared thus on this forum on multiple occasions. It's just that I'm helping you to 'out' _yourself_ as lacking objectivity and neutrality and being solidly in Palestine's corner - a simple matter of tactical Enemy Identification, mostly for the benefit of the handful of folks visiting the forum who had not yet bothered to look long enough to figure that out for themselves yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't discussed Palestine. This thread is about what normal people think of Israel.
> 
> You're projecting your inability to accept what normal people think of Israel.
Click to expand...





 First you need to define just who you mean by "normal people" and who is excluded from that definition


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, next you'll be talking about WMD being north east west and south of Tikrit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE  but they are in gaza, and they are fired at Israeli children on a regular basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for gods' sakes.
Click to expand...





 What would you call qassams that were loaded with shrapnel coated in chemical and/or biological agents then ? And hamas have admitted to using these against Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
Click to expand...






So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
Click to expand...


It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel. Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist? They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs. 

Greg


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> The ten-year-old stale moldy "news". [cue yawn]


News like that is indeed worth deflecting. I mean, what would normal people think?


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'll understand that normal people sort of look at Israel sideways. And check their documents after it's visited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they are criminals, the rest don't need to do anything.
Click to expand...

You misunderstand. Normal people check to see whether they still have their documents after Israel has visited *them*.


----------



## Challenger

gtopa1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel. Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist? They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that. The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independance referendum.


----------



## gtopa1

News about Kiwis being stupid.



> KGB files smuggled out of Russia reveal a former Labour MP was an informant for the feared Soviet spy agency and was given the codename "Gerd".
> 
> The files say the MP was in contact with Yuri Drozhzhin, the KGB agent who handled former top government official Bill Sutch for several years.
> 
> The Dominion Post reported yesterday that Sutch was a 24-year veteran recruit of the KGB's before he was acquitted of spying in a trial in 1975.
> 
> The KGB records also reveal that its agents trawled graveyards to steal the identities of dead people so as to procure prized New Zealand passports during the Cold War.
> 
> Later, the KGB became nervous that agents wandering around cemeteries would be caught by SIS surveillance, and switched to looking through electoral rolls for potential passport names.
> 
> The KGB papers were given to British authorities by KGB defector Vasili Mitrokhin in 1992.
> 
> But details of KGB activities in New Zealand have only just been made public by the Churchill Archives at Cambridge University.
> 
> The Mitrokhin files say an unnamed Labour MP, born in England in 1926, was in contact with Drozhzhin during the KGB agent's Wellington posting.
> 
> He was given the codename "Gerd", and information passed to the KGB said he was also a member of Labour's executive committee.
> 
> The files say that by the 1970s New Zealand was "a base" for providing documents for KGB agents around the world.
> 
> One KGB agent, known as "Julien", whose real name was Vladimir Largin, used a passport issued under the name Patrick Cosgrove, from Castlecliff, Whanganui.
> 
> The agent operated with his wife and both renewed their passports in Europe before "Julien" worked on missions in Argentina, Venezuela, Guyana, Jamaica, Bolivia and Grenada.
> 
> The Mitrokhin papers do not specifically name Sutch as a KGB recruit, but clearly identify him by other details - including his date of birth, his PhD and when he retired - and say he was given the codename "Maori".
> 
> Sutch was arrested after he met KGB agent Dmitri Razgovorov one night in an Aro Valley park in Wellington in 1974.
> 
> Kit Bennetts, the SIS officer who caught Sutch meeting Razgovorov, said he was a brilliant and complex man.
> 
> "Bill Sutch would never have seen himself as passing over something like submarine plans [to the KGB].
> 
> "He saw himself as doing the best thing for New Zealand. He'd have thought what he was providing was in our best interests.
> 
> "We don't have to condemn him, but we should acknowledge what happened."



Kiwis really shouldn't be condemned; just be acknowledged as useful idiots to anyone who is anti-USA.

Where is the historic OUTRAGE!!!

All used up against Israeli Arabs...it's not the Jews...of course!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel. Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist? They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that. The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independance referendum.
Click to expand...


So you are saying that Palestine has no right to exist??

I disagree. The UN has given them the Right to a homeland; one which lives in peace with its neighbours and is based on Democratic Principles. (181). So why didn't they?

Greg


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> What would you call qassams that were loaded with shrapnel coated in chemical and/or biological agents then ?


I think without a cite I'd call them unsubstantiated scare mongering propaganda spread by a useful idiot.


----------



## gtopa1

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel. Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist? They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that. The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independance referendum.
Click to expand...


So no country has a right to exist but the UK has as long as its neighbours agree and the People express their will to that effect? have you still got that cake you ate???

Looking at both 181 and 242 then clearly the World neighbours have given Israel the right to exist which no nation has but the UK has because the neighbours say so and the people will it............taking in your account that no country has the right to exist but the UK has. 

Sorry old bean your logic just doesn't quite get there. However, please note that the pals nearest neighbour offered them a state THREE TIMES but they refused it. Arafat even murdered those pro the sadat suggestion.....the asshole!!!



> In accord with this, at least three times the Palestinians have refused statehood when it was offered to them, most recently just a few years ago. Here are the details:
> 
> 1. In 2008, after extensive talks, then Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert met with Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas and presented a comprehensive peace plan. Olmert's plan would have annexed the major Israeli settlements to Israel and in return given equivalent Israeli territory to the Palestinians, and would have divided Jerusalem.
> 
> Numerous settlements including Ofra, Elon Moreh, Beit El and Kiryat Arba would have been evacuated, and Hebron would have been abandoned. Tens of thousands of settlers would have been uprooted. Olmert even says preliminary agreement had been reached with Abbas on refugees and the Palestinian claim to a "right of return."
> 
> Olmert recounted much of this in an interview with Greg Sheridan in the _Australian_ newspaper:
> 
> From the end of 2006 until the end of 2008 I think I met with Abu Mazen more often than any Israeli leader has ever met any Arab leader. I met him more than 35 times. They were intense, serious negotiations.
> 
> On the 16th of September, 2008, I presented him (Abbas) with a comprehensive plan. It was based on the following principles.
> 
> One, there would be a territorial solution to the conflict on the basis of the 1967 borders with minor modifications on both sides. Israel will claim part of the West Bank where there have been demographic changes over the last 40 years...
> 
> And four, there were security issues. [Olmert says he showed Abbas a map, which embodied all these plans. Abbas wanted to take the map away. Olmert agreed, so long as they both signed the map. It was, from Olmert's point of view, a final offer, not a basis for future negotiation. But Abbas could not commit. Instead, he said he would come with experts the next day.]
> 
> He (Abbas) promised me the next day his adviser would come. But the next day Saeb Erekat rang my adviser and said we forgot we are going to Amman today, let's make it next week. I never saw him again. (Nov. 28, 2009)
> 
> And this is not just a self-serving claim by Olmert – Abbas, in an interview with Jackson Diehl of the _Washington Post_, confirmed the outlines of the Olmert offer and that he turned it down:
> 
> In our meeting Wednesday, Abbas acknowledged that Olmert had shown him a map proposing a Palestinian state on 97 percent of the West Bank -- though he complained that the Israeli leader refused to give him a copy of the plan. He confirmed that Olmert "accepted the principle" of the "right of return" of Palestinian refugees -- something no previous Israeli prime minister had done -- and offered to resettle thousands in Israel. In all, Olmert's peace offer was more generous to the Palestinians than either that of Bush or Bill Clinton; it's almost impossible to imagine Obama, or any Israeli government, going further.
> 
> Abbas turned it down. "The gaps were wide," he said. (May 29, 2009)
> 
> _Ha'aretz _published Olmert's map, showing a Palestinian state on the West Bank and Gaza with a free passage route to connect them. The map, which also showed the Israeli territory that would have been swapped with the Palestinians in return for annexing some Israeli settlements to Israel, is reproduced below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. In the summer of 2000 US President Bill Clinton hosted intense peace talks at Camp David between Palestinian leader Yasir Arafat and Israeli leader Ehud Barak, culminating in a comprehensive peace plan known as the Clinton Parameters, which was similar to the later Olmert Plan, though not quite as extensive.
> Despite the vast concessions the plan required of Israel, Prime Minister Barak accepted President Clinton's proposal, while Arafat refused, returned home, and launched a new terror campaign against Israeli civilians (the Second Intifada).
> 
> Despite the violence, Prime Minister Barak continued to negotiate to the end of his term, culminating in an Israeli proposal at Taba which extended the Clinton proposal. Barak offered the Palestinians all of Gaza and most of the West Bank, no Israeli control over the border with Jordan or the adjacent Jordan Valley, a small Israeli annexation around three settlement blocs balanced by an equivalent area of Israeli territory that would have been ceded to the Palestinians. As chief US negotiator Ambassador Dennis Ross put it in a FoxNews interview:
> 
> ... the Palestinians would have in the West Bank an area that was contiguous. Those who say there were cantons, completely untrue. It was contiguous... And to connect Gaza with the West Bank, there would have been an elevated highway, an elevated railroad, to ensure that there would be not just safe passage for the Palestinians, but free passage. (Fox News, April 21, 2002)
> 
> According to Ambassador Ross, Palestinian negotiators working for Arafat wanted him to accept the Clinton Parameters, but he refused. In response to Brit Hume’s question as to why Arafat turned these deals down, Ross said:
> 
> Because fundamentally I do not believe he can end the conflict. We had one critical clause in this agreement, and that clause was, this is the end of the conflict.
> 
> Arafat's whole life has been governed by struggle and a cause. Everything he has done as leader of the Palestinians is to always leave his options open, never close a door. He was being asked here, you've got to close the door. For him to end the conflict is to end himself.
> 
> Here's the Taba map proposed by Israel, which was once again turned down by Arafat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. UN Resolution 181, the Partition Resolution, passed in November 1947, called for the creation of a Jewish state and an Arab state in the land which at that point was controlled by the British-run Palestine Mandate. All the Arab countries opposed the resolution, voted against it, and promised to go to war to prevent its implementation. Representing the Palestinians, the Arab Higher Committee also opposed the plan and threatened war, while the Jewish Agency, representing the Jewish inhabitants of the Palestine Mandate, supported the plan.
> 
> The Arabs and the Palestinians were true to their word and did launch a war against the Jews of Palestine, violating both Resolution 181 and the UN Charter. Much to the surprise of the Arab side, the Jews were able to survive the initial onslaughts and eventually win the war.
> 
> The fundamental fact remains that had the Arabs and the Palestinians accepted the Partition Resolution and not violated the UN Charter by attacking Israel, there would be a 63-year-old Palestinian state today next to Israel, and there would not have been a single Palestinian refugee.
> 
> Just as today, it seems that even in 1948 the Arab side was more concerned with opposing and attacking the Jewish state than with creating a Palestinian state.
> 
> Besides the above statehood opportunities, there were other notable opportunities that were missed too, such as the 1978 Camp David Accords between Israel and Egypt, which provided for Palestinian autonomy in the territories of the West Bank and Gaza. Egyptian President Anwar Sadat begged the PLO and Yasir Arafat to accept what he had negotiated with Israel, and to engage in talks with Israel. President Carter also called on moderate Palestinians to come forward and join the Cairo conference. Unfortunately Arafat refused and did everything he could to undermine Sadat and the Camp David Accords, with PLO gunmen even murdering West Bank Palestinians who supported Sadat's approach.​
> 
> 
> 
> Arafat should have been condemned for crimes against humanity!! Carter made the call and those who did come forward got the bullet in the head treatment. Wonderful leader was Arafat, .....not!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Seems news travels SLOWLY to the Shaky Isle



> The Aksa Martyrs Brigades announced on Sunday that its members have succeeded in manufacturing chemical and biological weapons.
> 
> In a leaflet distributed in the Gaza Strip, the group, which belongs to Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas's Fatah Party, said the weapons were the result of a three-year effort.



Al-Aksa claims chemical capabilities - Democratic Underground

Greg


----------



## Mindful

> The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independence.



Which neighbours?​


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal


Good question.  Unfortunately, I don't have an answer for you, since I have not researched that topic.  When I do, I'll give you an answer at that time.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> So you are saying that Palestine has no right to exist??
> 
> I disagree. The UN has given them the Right to a homeland; one which lives in peace with its neighbours and is based on Democratic Principles. (181). So why didn't they?
> 
> Greg


States don't have rights; people do.

181 tried to give 70% of the land, to 30% of the population, what person in their right mind would agree to that?


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ten-year-old stale moldy "news". [cue yawn]
> 
> 
> 
> News like that is indeed worth deflecting. I mean, what would normal people think?
Click to expand...

Normal people would yawn, of course.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel.


You should look in the mirror on that one, you fuckin' hypocrite!  I personally prefer Assembly resolutions over SC ones, because the former is closer to actual world opinion, the latter is more of a political body that is handcuffed by the politics of the Big 5.

With that being said, normal people would know, only UNSC resolutions are binding.  



gtopa1 said:


> Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist?


States don't have rights; people do.



gtopa1 said:


> They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs.
> 
> Greg


IHL has nothing to do with Judaism.  Why do you insist on pushing that bullshit talking point?


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> You misunderstand. Normal people check to see whether they still have their documents after Israel has visited *them*.


What mental asylum are we talking about?


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that.


So, if palistan is gone tomorrow, it's no big deal. Palistanians should've been resettled in their arab homelands yesterday, anyway, shouldn't they?


----------



## Mindful

docmauser1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstand. Normal people check to see whether they still have their documents after Israel has visited *them*.
> 
> 
> 
> What mental asylum are we talking about?
Click to expand...


The one for the criminally insane.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Looking at both 181 and 242 then clearly the World neighbours have given Israel the right to exist...


242 tells Israel to get the fuck off land that isn't their's.  And that "IS" binding!

Oh, I almost forgot, "normal people" asked me to tell you to shove that 181 document up your ass, it's obvious you've eaten way too much bran.



gtopa1 said:


> Sorry old bean your logic just doesn't quite get there. However, please note that the pals nearest neighbour offered them a state THREE TIMES but they refused it. Arafat even murdered those pro the sadat suggestion.....the asshole!!!


I wouldn't go there when your own psycho settlers assassinated   Rabin.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> I didn't attempt to change the subject (was there one?) to Austria.


Then explain when I said - 
_for the world community to allow Israel to keep the land they presently occupy, would be the same as allowing Hitler to annex Poland_, -​you came back with some comment about Austria?


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  Unfortunately, I don't have an answer for you, since I have not researched that topic.  When I do, I'll give you an answer at that time.
Click to expand...

That is, when fresh drivel becomes available, of course.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't attempt to change the subject (was there one?) to Austria.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain when I said -
> _for the world community to allow Israel to keep the land they presently occupy, would be the same as allowing Hitler to annex Poland_, -​you came back with some comment about Austria?
Click to expand...



ffs recall your history and I return your head to your ascending colon with interest!!



> In October 1939, Germany directly annexed those former Polish territories along German's eastern border: West Prussia, Poznan, Upper Silesia, and the former Free City of Danzig. The remainder of German-occupied Poland (including the cities of Warsaw, Krakow, Radom, and Lublin) was organized as the so-called Generalgouvernement (General Government) under a civilian governor general, the Nazi party lawyer Hans Frank.



idiot!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at both 181 and 242 then clearly the World neighbours have given Israel the right to exist...
> 
> 
> 
> 242 tells Israel to get the fuck off land that isn't their's.  And that "IS" binding!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, "normal people" asked me to tell you to shove that 181 document up your ass, it's obvious you've eaten way too much bran.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry old bean your logic just doesn't quite get there. However, please note that the pals nearest neighbour offered them a state THREE TIMES but they refused it. Arafat even murdered those pro the Sadat suggestion.....the asshole!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go there when your own psycho settlers assassinated   Rabin.
Click to expand...


No. You are quite WRONG!! I have given you a correct version by one of those who framed it. That you still chant a diatribe of dung is your own affair. If you can't get it right then perhaps you should refrain from writing crap!!

Greg


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> 181 tried to give 70% of the land, to 30% of the population, what person in their right mind would agree to that?


Nah, the resolution 181 didn't concern Jordan, that got 70% for "30%" (or less) of the bedouin foreigners from the Gulf peninsula. hehe
But, altogether that _181 tried to give 70% of the land, to 30% of the population, what person in their right mind would agree to that?_ was a nice drivel. Who made it up, bth.?


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> You should look in the mirror on that one, you fuckin' hypocrite!  I personally prefer Assembly resolutions over SC ones, because the former is closer to actual world opinion, the latter is more of a political body that is handcuffed by the politics of the Big 5.


Indeed, the united allah-akbar block there is making mucho noises.


Billo_Really said:


> With that being said, normal people would know, only UNSC resolutions are binding.


Commendable, indeed!


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> 242 tells Israel to get the fuck off land that isn't their's.  And that "IS" binding!


Funny, can anyone find me a word "palestinian" there? hehe


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't attempt to change the subject (was there one?) to Austria.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain when I said -
> _for the world community to allow Israel to keep the land they presently occupy, would be the same as allowing Hitler to annex Poland_, -​you came back with some comment about Austria?
Click to expand...


Some comment about Austria:

From Spiegel.

"The reunification of Austria with the German Reich,” as Hitler formulated it for a law.

In Austria, it was the position of the clergy which proved decisive: In a statement on March 18, Austrian bishops spoke out decidedly in favor of unification. The religious elite calculated that, by supporting the new regime, they would be able to preserve their far-reaching privileges. Leading politicians also agreed to the “Anschluss” (Annexation) without hesitation. Former Social Democratic Chancellor Karl Renner, for example, underscored his clear “yes” in a newspaper interview.
*'One People, One Empire, One Leader'"*

*Slightly different in nuance to invasion and occupation. (Think Poland)*


----------



## Billo_Really

docmauser1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 242 tells Israel to get the fuck off land that isn't their's.  And that "IS" binding!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, can anyone find me a word "palestinian" there? hehe
Click to expand...

Funny, I don't see that word in my statement, either?


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> No. You are quite WRONG!!


I'm not wrong!  No where in 242 does it say Israel can stay until these mythical negotiations take place.  But it does say Israel needs to leave.



gtopa1 said:


> I have given you a correct version by one of those who framed it.


You've given an interpretation by some paid off Israeli stooge.



gtopa1 said:


> That you still chant a diatribe of dung is your own affair.


You need to prove its a _"diatribe of jung"_, before concluding it is such.



gtopa1 said:


> If you can't get it right then perhaps you should refrain from writing crap!!
> 
> Greg


How the fuck would you know what is right?  You can't even explain your position in your own words.  You need someone else's comments to do it for you.  I, on the otherhand, can explain my position, in my own words, in great detail.  So kiss my ass!


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 242 tells Israel to get the fuck off land that isn't their's.  And that "IS" binding!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, can anyone find me a word "palestinian" there? hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I don't see that word in my statement, either?
Click to expand...

Good! Good! So, it's all jewish! J-u-d-e-a!


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> I'm not wrong!  No where in 242 does it say Israel can stay until these mythical negotiations take place.  But it does say Israel needs to leave.


"If the UNSC Resolution 242 (1967) for half a century ago, is all you have, you need to develop a better sense of humor."
RoccoR
Doh! Our honorable billo_really better have to, indeed.


----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which neighbours?​
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which neighbours?​
Click to expand...

Must be the fish in the waters around the Islands.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't attempt to change the subject (was there one?) to Austria.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain when I said -
> _for the world community to allow Israel to keep the land they presently occupy, would be the same as allowing Hitler to annex Poland_, -​you came back with some comment about Austria?
Click to expand...

Reading comprehension must be painfully difficult for you, Billwy.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which neighbours?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which neighbours?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be the fish in the waters around the Islands.
Click to expand...



And there aren't many of them left.


----------



## Beelzebub

Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.

Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm,  _et al,_

Oh come now...



cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another one, normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory. But that is covered by 'thieving' in the list.
> 
> Hoho, that's rather a large category.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The status of the settlements in dispute are covered by the Oslo Accords.
The dispute resolution methodology is covered by the Oslo Accords.
Certainly --- it is fair to say that there might be a legitimate case to be made by certain Palestinians in the matter of land and access rights, obligations, and the remedies that may be applied by courts in civil proceedings --- to provide relief for Palestinian Claimants who claim damages at the hands of the Israelis.  But that is a matter of peaceful dispute resolution and not trial by terrorist, jihadist action, armed struggle or Palestinian insurgency.

It takes a keen legal mind, a fair and open process, and panel of judges that can apply it all the various facts in the matter that will lead to
the system for establishing and dispensing Justice.  Currently, no such system is so maintained that the plaintiffs _(Israel and the Palestinians)_ can have absolute confidence in the integrity and impartiality of its administration in law and justice.  

As to what "normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory," I'm not quite sure what that is.  What is "normal people" and what do "normal people know?"  This is a curious set of questions.  It is a reasonable assumption that Israel, pursuant to the Oslo Accords "intentionally" established settlements.  But what is the implication here.  Given that the Oslo Accords define Areas "A" "B" and "C" --- and that the Oslo Accords stipulate that the "issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations: Jerusalem, settlements, specified military locations, Palestinian refugees, borders, foreign relations and Israelis."  Of course there is intention.  The question is, have the settlements violated any principle agreed to by "the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people?"   If so, what?

This is the center of the argument.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.


But you'll not have anything to piss and moan about then.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll not have anything to piss and moan about then.
Click to expand...


No.
Well, no worries.  I am sure we can live without another wannabe master race clogging up the system.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Seems news travels SLOWLY to the Shaky Isle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aksa Martyrs Brigades announced on Sunday that its members have succeeded in manufacturing chemical and biological weapons.
> 
> In a leaflet distributed in the Gaza Strip, the group, which belongs to Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas's Fatah Party, said the weapons were the result of a three-year effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Aksa claims chemical capabilities - Democratic Underground
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Jerusalem Post. 2006.

Scare mongering propaganda spread by useful idiots.


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> What mental asylum are we talking about?


It must be the one where Israel apologists insist Israel's actions should not count towards its reputation.


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> As to what "normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory," I'm not quite sure what that is.  What is "normal people" and what do "normal people know?"


'Normal people' is the majority of the world's population. I think you'll agree that by definition they must comprise the norm.

'Normal people' do not think Israel is unintentionally settling in the Occupied Territories, therefore the settlements must be intentional.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to what "normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory," I'm not quite sure what that is.  What is "normal people" and what do "normal people know?"
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal people' is the majority of the world's population. I think you'll agree that by definition they must comprise the norm.
> 
> 'Normal people' do not think Israel is unintentionally settling in the Occupied Territories, therefore the settlements must be intentional.
Click to expand...

A majority of the world's population probably could not find Israel on a map.

A supermajority of the world's population could not give a rat's ass about the Palestinians, nor the Israelis.

Hell, even the Egyptians and Jordanians collaborate with the Israelis to wall-off the mad-dog Palestinians, and they're co-religionists, and closely related, give or take a few generations.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.



If Israel doesn't have a right to exist, neither does Palestine

But I would love to know how you think Israel will cease to exist, you hateful Nazi scumbag...


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll not have anything to piss and moan about then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Well, no worries.  I am sure we can live without another wannabe master race clogging up the system.
Click to expand...


What race are you talking about ?


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll not have anything to piss and moan about then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Well, no worries.  I am sure we can live without another wannabe master race clogging up the system.
Click to expand...


yeah: Hamas really SUX!!!

Greg


----------



## RoccoR

cnm,  _et al,_

I don't think that the interpretation of "normal people" or "the majority of the world's population" are equivalent.  Bit that is just my opinion.

When speaking of "normal" relative to the implication of a "majority"  --- you are speaking about a Gaussian distribution.  You may have experienced this in college with the "Bell Curve" in grading.  _(I remember how shocked I was when I got a 90% on an exam, yet my grade was a C-.  It seems the "µ"  or mean was 95%. and fell on the downward slope of first standard deviation.)



_


cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to what "normal people think Israel *intentionally* settles in the Occupied Territory," I'm not quite sure what that is.  What is "normal people" and what do "normal people know?"
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal people' is the majority of the world's population. I think you'll agree that by definition they must comprise the norm.
> 
> 'Normal people' do not think Israel is unintentionally settling in the Occupied Territories, therefore the settlements must be intentional.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In a deductive argument, if the premises are true, then the conclusion must be true.  The conclusion that "settlements must be intentional" is probably true; but the entire thought is rendered "inconclusive;" the conclusion may be either true or false.

The issue of "intention" _(intentionally or unintentionally settled territory)_ is of little or no consequence.  It is a outcome to a sequence in events _(political-military)_ on a timeline --- the historical reality of which cannot be changed.  However the future can be altered, assuming that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered; that would be normal.  Of course the exception in the Middle East, which appears to be abnormal and assumes "there is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MaryL

What do "normal" people think of Arabs? Islamic 9/11  suicide cell rocket launching Anti Jewish Arabs? Not the other ones, the  quiet  Muslims  like  the  the silent Germans  before Hitler  came to power. They all hide so well. Were are  the  "Normal" MUSLIMS?  Good Muslims, is that a oxymoron? Time will tell.


----------



## MaryL

Normal people  wonder if Palestine has a right to exist. Since it was created by the British in 1916 or so carved out of Jordan  and Lebanon. And Arab Muslims and Jews co existed there for hundreds of years before,  what is the problem? What do Normal people think?  Israel is the Jewish homeland, that's what normal people think. Israel is the safe place, it's home ...I don't know what else to say.


----------



## cnm

MaryL said:


> What do "normal" people think of Arabs? Islamic 9/11  suicide cell rocket launching Anti Jewish Arabs? Not the other ones, the  quiet  Muslims  like  the  the silent Germans  before Hitler  came to power. They all hide so well. Were are  the  "Normal" MUSLIMS?  Good Muslims, is that a oxymoron? Time will tell.


They think they're a bit like the inhabitants of ghettos or Bantustans.


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> When speaking of "normal" relative to the implication of a "majority"  --- you are speaking about a Gaussian distribution.



I have never considered that distribution must be normal for a majority to exist. I'm not sure from where you get that idea.


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll not have anything to piss and moan about then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Well, no worries.  I am sure we can live without another wannabe master race clogging up the system.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by that, exactly?


----------



## cnm

I think he means that immature nations blather on about 'a right to exist'.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm, _et al,_

I think I got it from your posting.



cnm said:


> '*Normal people' is the majority of the world's population.* I think you'll agree that by definition they must comprise the norm.
> 
> 'Normal people' do not think Israel is unintentionally settling in the Occupied Territories, therefore the settlements must be intentional.





cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking of "normal" relative to the implication of a "majority"  --- you are speaking about a Gaussian distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never considered that distribution must be normal for a majority to exist. I'm not sure from where you get that idea.
Click to expand...

(COMMENT)

You are correct.  In the distribution, you can have "abnormally low" _(that is below the first standard deviation from "µ")_ or "abnormally high" _(that is above the first standard deviation from "µ")_ ...  And it is those that think "outside-the-box" (normal) that have the greatest insight to complex issues.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> Normal people  wonder if Palestine has a right to exist. Since it was created by the British in 1916 or so carved out of Jordan  and Lebanon. And Arab Muslims and Jews co existed there for hundreds of years before,  what is the problem? What do Normal people think?  Israel is the Jewish homeland, that's what normal people think. Israel is the safe place, it's home ...I don't know what else to say.


Completely wrong in every aspect of your prose.....I shall not even try to explain to you.........because I have analysed you and quite frankly because you are a borderline Cretin......you just are not worth my time...but have a nice life........all the same.


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> What do "normal" people think of Arabs? Islamic 9/11  suicide cell rocket launching Anti Jewish Arabs? Not the other ones, the  quiet  Muslims  like  the  the silent Germans  before Hitler  came to power. They all hide so well. Were are  the  "Normal" MUSLIMS?  Good Muslims, is that a oxymoron? Time will tell.


You forgot to mention the Jews who collaborated with hitler and sent their own kith and kin to the Gas Chambers.......you know your silent Jews,Idiot

You certainly are not normal..........just a Moron, Oxye


----------



## theliq

r





RoccoR said:


> cnm, _et al,_
> 
> I think I got it from your posting.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> '*Normal people' is the majority of the world's population.* I think you'll agree that by definition they must comprise the norm.
> 
> 'Normal people' do not think Israel is unintentionally settling in the Occupied Territories, therefore the settlements must be intentional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking of "normal" relative to the implication of a "majority"  --- you are speaking about a Gaussian distribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never considered that distribution must be normal for a majority to exist. I'm not sure from where you get that idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> You are correct.  In the distribution, you can have "abnormally low" _(that is below the first standard deviation from "µ")_ or "abnormally high" _(that is above the first standard deviation from "µ")_ ...  And it is those that think "outside-the-box" (normal) that have the greatest insight to complex issues.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

LOL Rocco....methinks  you are on the right track but just refer to them as abnormals......any how what do you think is "normal".....Stinking Jihardists.....The US Government bombing and killing 130,000 Iraqis in an afternoon...........I think you have painted yourself into a corner pal.steve


So by your own words you think that normal people think ... Israel is settling the Occupied(yes they are occupied,got that right)Territories  on purpose...Well you are right of course.....not that you mean't that but your use of the double-negative made your post the opposite of what you mean't.................keep it up


----------



## RoccoR

theliq,  _et al,_

I'm think that using the comparator of "normal people" is an undefined metric to use relative to understanding "intentions."



theliq said:


> LOL Rocco....methinks  you are on the right track but just refer to them as abnormals......any how what do you think is "normal".....Stinking Jihardists.....The US Government bombing and killing 130,000 Iraqis in an afternoon...........I think you have painted yourself into a corner pal.steve
> 
> So by your own words you think that normal people think ... Israel is settling the Occupied(yes they are occupied,got that right)Territories  on purpose...Well you are right of course.....not that you mean't that but your use of the double-negative made your post the opposite of what you mean't.................keep it up


*(COMMENT)*

I'll be the first to admit, it is difficult to understand the "intentions" behind the Israeli program of settlement expansion.  Without knowing the true intentions and the real objectives, a real explanation behind these decisions to expand are near impossible.

These could be political motivators to entice the Palestinians back to the Peace Treaty table.
These could be expansionist moves to with the goal of laying the ground work of a complex infrastructure into the future.
These could be a combination of political motivators and infrastructure improvements to be used as negotiation bargaining chips.
There could be any number of reasons and objectives behind these various decisions.  And I don't think that "normal people" consider what impact unannounced diplomatic and political strategies might be behind these considerations.  They only consider what they have been told, or what they can link to on the internet.

Most people have not given a second thought to the impact the secret Jordan-Israel talks (May 1968) had relative to the establishment of an Israeli presence in the Jordan Valley _(much of Area "C")_.  And I don't think the "normal people" generally wonder about the Israeli-Palestinian secret talks (Aug 2014) before Gaza truce was signed; a meeting which actually took place in Amman, Jordan.  And I don't see an indication that the sudden deviation from the Fatah Plan to raise the issue of withdrawal from the West Bank before the International Criminal Court (ICC), the truce, the settlements and the potential for further talks have all drawn together in the minds of "normal people" in a connective way.  Most "normal people" have not been presented in any clear and concise way, the connection and implication of the overall political situation that sets the stage for the future decisions by these warring parties.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> I'll be the first to admit, it is difficult to understand the "intentions" behind the Israeli program of settlement expansion.


So you've now joined normal people in thinking such land theft is intentional?

Welcome to reality, brother.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mature nations don't blather on about "right to exist", they just do it.
> 
> Israel shows it is on the verge of not existing by insisting it has a right.
> It has none.  When it is gone no one, but idiots, will miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll not have anything to piss and moan about then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Well, no worries.  I am sure we can live without another wannabe master race clogging up the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that, exactly?
Click to expand...


He means that Jews want to control The World. Interesting considering that Israel is a very small country and its rightful territory is all that to which it aspires. 

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.


----------



## SAYIT

gtopa1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that. The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independance referendum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Palestine has no right to exist??
> 
> I disagree. The UN has given them the Right to a homeland; one which lives in peace with its neighbours and is based on Democratic Principles. (181). So why didn't they?
> Greg
Click to expand...


UN 181 was a non-binding Gen Ass resolution which gave both the Jews and the Arabs of the region the international community's blessing to establish independent states. It created no states and bestowed no rights. The plan suggested 3 small, mostly desert Bantustans for the Jews and included none of Jerusalem but with tens of thousands of their brethren languishing in post WW2 refugee camps they reluctantly accepted and went about the business of forming modern Israel. The Arabs rejected the plan (as was their right), attacked the 1 day old Jewish Homeland (which was not their right) and then, with the generous aid of the UN, went about the business of building squalid "refugee" camps. The offer of 3 hots and a cot was more than they could resist and they eagerly signed up for the now 66 year long Arab siege of Israel.
Perhaps predictably, UNRWA has been co-opted (Stockholm Syndrome) by those they are charged with serving making the UN complicit in Hamas's crimes.


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.


 
I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.


----------



## I.P.Freely

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
Click to expand...

Who cares what you think goy.


----------



## gtopa1

I have always found it interesting that Israel is accused of "Illegal settlements" in the West Bank. In fact it is the basis upon which much anti-Israeli action, such as the BDS acolytes call for the abolition of Israel on that basis. The main problem I see is not the Jewish settlements; it is the attempt to de-legitimise the state of Israel. Exactly how many courts have found that Israel has acted illegally? What exactly did the International court of Justice find? The highest ruling in fact comes from the Israelis themselves.



> *The Commission to Examine the Status of Building in Judea and Samaria*
> 
> *Conclusions and Recommendations*
> 
> (Translation from the original and authoritative Hebrew text)
> 
> After having considered the terms of reference set out in the Commission's mandate, and in light of what we have heard, as well as the considerable amount of material that has been presented to us by a wide range of bodies, our conclusions and recommendations are as follows:
> 
> Our basic conclusion is that from the point of view of international law, the classical laws of "occupation" as set out in the relevant international conventions cannot be considered applicable to the unique and sui generis historic and legal circumstances of Israel's presence in Judea and Samaria spanning over decades.
> 
> In addition, the provisions of the 1949 Fourth Geneva Convention, regarding transfer of populations, cannot be considered to be applicable and were never intended to apply to the type of settlement activity carried out by Israel in Judea and Samaria.
> 
> Therefore, according to International law, Israelis have the legal right to settle in Judea and Samaria and the establishment of settlements cannot, in and of itself, be considered to be illegal.
> 
> - See more at: Conclusions and recommendations of the Commission to Examine the Status of Building in Judea and Samaria - Levy report on settlements Non-UN document 13 July 2012



What follow are some recommendations for political expediencies, but the settlements are in fact legal. What is the real culprit is the attempt to undermine the State of Israel, and that is precisely what I see from some on this thread. 

Greg


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
Click to expand...

 
Your persistent and hostile use of the term "goy" sheds further doubt to your claim of Jewishness. I'd say you are a fraud.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
Click to expand...


This goy does, you pathetic excuse for a schmuck!!

Greg


----------



## SAYIT

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This goy does, you pathetic excuse for a schmuck!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Thanks. Evidently I hit a raw nerve.


----------



## I.P.Freely

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your persistent and hostile use of the term "goy" sheds further doubt to your claim of Jewishness. I'd say you are a fraud.
Click to expand...

I care not a jot for your opinion goy.


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your persistent and hostile use of the term "goy" sheds further doubt to your claim of Jewishness. I'd say you are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care not a jot for your opinion goy.
Click to expand...


You cared enough to respond ... twice, Fraud.


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This goy does, you pathetic excuse for a schmuck!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

thats why you are a goy tukhes lecher


----------



## I.P.Freely

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your persistent and hostile use of the term "goy" sheds further doubt to your claim of Jewishness. I'd say you are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care not a jot for your opinion goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cared enough to respond ... twice, Fraud.
Click to expand...

I always try to assist a feeble minded goy  putznasher


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> . Exactly how many courts have found that Israel has acted illegally? What exactly did the International court of Justice find?


You are a very ignorant person. You probably can't work out why Israel has said it does not intend to be a state party to the Treaty of Rome.

*International law and Israeli settlements*

International law and Israeli settlements - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Article 8(2)(b)(viii) of the International Criminal Court Rome Statute defines "[t]he transfer, directly or indirectly, by the Occupying Power of parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies" as a war crime.[32] Israel did initially sign the statute, but later declared its intention not to ratify it.[33][34]


----------



## cnm

So that's another one. Normal people think Israel won't be part of the ICC because it will be found guilty if it appears in court. So, now, what normal people think about Israel is:

apartheid regimes,
thieving,
war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm,  _et al,_

Not land theft.



cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the first to admit, it is difficult to understand the "intentions" behind the Israeli program of settlement expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've now joined normal people in thinking such land theft is intentional?
> 
> Welcome to reality, brother.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Relative to the Oslo Accords.  Approved by the "sole representative of the Palestinian people."  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> Not land theft.


Absolutely. Normal people think Israel is guilty of the theft of land, water, passports, etc., etc..


----------



## gtopa1

SAYIT said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a jew, my thoughts about Israel are influenced to some degree by the government in charge.I would also like to credit the Israelis for their wonderfully liberal views on abortion and sexual orientation, no matter who is in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious that you, like Guno, include the "I am a Jew" caveat with so many of your posts. Clearly you believe it grants your words some sort of cred but I find it insincere at best and perhaps even bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares what you think goy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This goy does, you pathetic excuse for a schmuck!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. Evidently I hit a raw nerve.
Click to expand...


Good!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

If one reads the Levy report then the legitimacy of Israels actions wrt all suggested Accords and Articles then Israel is acting within International Law. The correct forum for any alternative findings are superior courts. None have found Israel to have acted illegally. People with an agenda to delegitimise the State of Israel need to find a different canard to do so. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Furthermore no internet campaign is as fiercely fought as that online between supporters of Israel and supporters of Palestine. In cyberspace the fighting goes on not between soldiers armed with guns but activists armed with memes, statistics and pithy comments.

The question is where are these legions of people so utterly committed to attacking the Jewish state coming from? The list of pictures taken from the conflict in Syria and attributed falsely to Palestine is long and distinguished. Even once they are verified as being fake they have entered into people’s consciousness as being from Israel.

The hatred for Israel is bigger than just one conflict in Gaza. It has been going on since long before mass media was able to cut cable news out of the equation and send images directly to Twitter feeds and Facebook pages around the world.

The expectation that Israel, as a civilized and if not Western then at least Westernized country should be behaving differently could be a reason for the hatred against her. If so then it’s fair to ask why so many other countries in the world don’t come in for the same kind of intense criticism. The Turkish occupation of Cyprus in particular is regularly ignored. But then Greek Cypriots never hijacked aircraft or blew themselves up on buses.


Read more: Why do people hate Israel so much? | Marc Goldberg | The Blogs | The Times of Israel Why do people hate Israel so much Marc Goldberg The Blogs The Times of Israel


----------



## cnm

Ah. At last someone with enough victim.


----------



## Mindful

Choose your troll:


The blogger 8217 s guide to anti-Semitic comment trolls Yourish.com


----------



## Mindful

*The “I’m an Anti-Zionist, Not An Anti-Semite” Troll:* This one insists, over and over again, that s/he has nothing against Jews, it’s just Israel that s/he can’t stand. While defending this stand, however, the anti-Jewish remarks always seem to just slip out. These are also the trolls who make it a point to preface all of their remarks with “Of course you’re going to call me an anti-Semite for criticizing Israel.” This sort of troll spreads out into the mainstream (cf: Walt, Mearsheimer, Carter).


----------



## Mindful

The only other possible explanation is that Israel is Jewish.

Why do people hate Israel Dennis Prager Jewish Journal


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'll understand that normal people sort of look at Israel sideways. And check their documents after it's visited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they are criminals, the rest don't need to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand. Normal people check to see whether they still have their documents after Israel has visited *them*.
Click to expand...




Not in my experience as that is what happens when muslims visit, you find your property has suddenly became Islamic owned and was in their family for hundreds of generations.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requests that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Security Council take the necessary measures as provided for in the plan for its implementation;
> The Security Council consider, if circumstances during the transitional period require such consideration, whether the situation in Palestine constitutes a threat to the peace. If it decides that such a threat exists, and in order to maintain international peace and security, the Security Council should supplement the authorization of the General Assembly by taking measures, under Articles 39 and 41 of the Charter, to empower the United Nations Commission, as provided in this resolution, to exercise in Palestine the functions which are assigned to it by this resolution;
> The Security Council determine as a threat to the peace, breach of the peace or act of aggression, in accordance with Article 39 of the Charter, any attempt to alter by force the settlement envisaged by this resolution;
> The Trusteeship Council be informed of the responsibilities envisaged for it in this plan;
> *Calls* upon the inhabitants of Palestine to take such steps as may be necessary on their part to put this plan into effect;
> 
> *Appeals* to all Governments and all peoples to refrain from taking any action which might hamper or delay the carrying out of these recommendations, and
> 
> *Authorizes* the Secretary-General to reimburse travel and subsistence expenses of the members of the Commission referred to in Part 1, Section B, Paragraph I below, on such basis and in such form as he may determine most appropriate in the circumstances, and to provide the Commission with the necessary staff to assist in carrying out the functions assigned to the Commission by the General Assembly.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel. Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist? They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that. The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independance referendum.
Click to expand...






 In actual fact the UN put Israel's right to exist as THE Jewish state into customary International law. So it does have the right to exist for all time, and no matter the demographics in the M.E. it can not be altered.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Not in my experience


Oh. It has been ours.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> In actual fact the UN put Israel's right to exist as THE Jewish state into customary International law.


Do you think you might be able to provide a cite of that? I don't believe I've seen that passage.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> *The “I’m an Anti-Zionist, Not An Anti-Semite” Troll:*


At last, someone with more than enough victim. You may be needing this.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> The only other possible explanation is that Israel is Jewish.
> 
> Why do people hate Israel Dennis Prager Jewish Journal


 
Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other possible explanation is that Israel is Jewish.
> 
> Why do people hate Israel Dennis Prager Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.
Click to expand...


Hackneyed and useless analogy.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other possible explanation is that Israel is Jewish.
> 
> Why do people hate Israel Dennis Prager Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hackneyed and useless analogy.
Click to expand...

 
Perfect analogy.  Although some disagree:

Noam Chomsky Israel s Actions in Palestine are Much Worse Than Apartheid in South Africa Democracy Now


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other possible explanation is that Israel is Jewish.
> 
> Why do people hate Israel Dennis Prager Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hackneyed and useless analogy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect analogy.  Although some disagree:
> 
> Noam Chomsky Israel s Actions in Palestine are Much Worse Than Apartheid in South Africa Democracy Now
Click to expand...



Well.  If Noam Chomsky says it, it must be true.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> *The “I’m an Anti-Zionist, Not An Anti-Semite” Troll:* This one insists, over and over again, that s/he has nothing against Jews, it’s just Israel that s/he can’t stand. While defending this stand, however, the anti-Jewish remarks always seem to just slip out. These are also the trolls who make it a point to preface all of their remarks with “Of course you’re going to call me an anti-Semite for criticizing Israel.” This sort of troll spreads out into the mainstream (cf: Walt, Mearsheimer, Carter).


Yeah mindless they even dress up like jews to spread their anti-Semitic filth you holocaust denying slag.


----------



## Billo_Really

montelatici said:


> Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.


The only reason the Israeli kiss-ass crowd uses the A-word, is because they have no valid argument to defend Israeli actions with.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the Israeli kiss-ass crowd uses the A-word, is because they have no valid argument to defend Israeli actions with.
Click to expand...



What actions do you have in mind?


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The “I’m an Anti-Zionist, Not An Anti-Semite” Troll:* This one insists, over and over again, that s/he has nothing against Jews, it’s just Israel that s/he can’t stand. While defending this stand, however, the anti-Jewish remarks always seem to just slip out. These are also the trolls who make it a point to preface all of their remarks with “Of course you’re going to call me an anti-Semite for criticizing Israel.” This sort of troll spreads out into the mainstream (cf: Walt, Mearsheimer, Carter).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mindless they even dress up like jews to spread their anti-Semitic filth you holocaust denying slag.
Click to expand...


Well that settles it. There's only one kind of person who would post the rhetoric of so insignificant a group as the sanctimonious "True Torah Jews," Bubba.
BTW, could you provide some proof that Mindful is a Holocaust Denier? You seem once again to be polishing your phony Jewish creds.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people hated Apartheid South Africa.  They were not considered anti-white.  It is useful to accuse people that do not agree with Israeli's oppression of non-Jews of being antisenitic, but, it is not tru.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the Israeli kiss-ass crowd uses the A-word, is because they have no valid argument to defend Israeli actions with.
Click to expand...



Yeah ... because it's just not possible that the anti-Israel cabal is overrun with anti-Semitic twits.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin


----------



## Mindful

Ah, I see. We have another lurker and stalker on this forum. Is this  kind of activity permitted here? 

It's not exactly a designated flame  zone, is it?


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin


 
Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."


----------



## Mindful

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
Click to expand...


Whoever he is, and judging from the murderous venom in his tone, our paths have crossed before. It's obviously a personal hatred of some kind, given his reference to another forum; and the misquoting and twisting of semantics this type of Internet troll engages in.


----------



## SAYIT

Mindful said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever he is, and judging from the murderous venom in his tone, our paths have crossed before. It's obviously a personal hatred of some kind, given his reference to another forum; and the misquoting and twisting of semantics this type of Internet troll engages in.
Click to expand...


Kinda what I figured. His entire persona ("I'm a Jew! I'm a Jew!") seems to be a lie and lying appears to come naturally to him.


----------



## Mindful

SAYIT said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever he is, and judging from the murderous venom in his tone, our paths have crossed before. It's obviously a personal hatred of some kind, given his reference to another forum; and the misquoting and twisting of semantics this type of Internet troll engages in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda what I figured. His entire persona ("I'm a Jew! I'm a Jew!") seems to be a lie and lying appears to come naturally to him.
Click to expand...


I've never met a Jew on a discussion forum who hurls insults in such a crude manner. And as you said,  lies and distorts things.


----------



## SAYIT

D





Mindful said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever he is, and judging from the murderous venom in his tone, our paths have crossed before. It's obviously a personal hatred of some kind, given his reference to another forum; and the misquoting and twisting of semantics this type of Internet troll engages in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda what I figured. His entire persona ("I'm a Jew! I'm a Jew!") seems to be a lie and lying appears to come naturally to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never met a Jew on a discussion forum who hurls insults in such a crude manner. And as you said,  lies and distorts things.
Click to expand...


We are all anonymous stick figures here, judged by our body of work.
The persistent "I'm a Jew!" claims of both PFreely and Guno (invariably followed by anti-Israel vitriol) smack of social media savvy posters who seem to be anything but Jewish. PFreely's use of the obscure, holier-than-thou cult of personality - "True" Torah Jews - is a dead giveaway. Guno is too smart to expose himself with such an obvious ploy but evidently PFreely is not. Guno has, however, posted here on Judaism's most important Holy Day ... Yom Kippur.


----------



## Mindful

SAYIT said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever he is, and judging from the murderous venom in his tone, our paths have crossed before. It's obviously a personal hatred of some kind, given his reference to another forum; and the misquoting and twisting of semantics this type of Internet troll engages in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda what I figured. His entire persona ("I'm a Jew! I'm a Jew!") seems to be a lie and lying appears to come naturally to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never met a Jew on a discussion forum who hurls insults in such a crude manner. And as you said,  lies and distorts things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all anonymous stick figures here, judged by our body of work.
> The persistent "I'm a Jew!" claims of both PFreely and Guno (invariably followed by anti-Israel vitriol) smack of social media savvy posters who seem to be anything but Jewish.
Click to expand...


And the need to get up close and personal I find creepy.


----------



## gtopa1

> *What Happens to Palestinian Moderates*
> *Shot in the streets with a pistol to the head after midday prayers. *
> 
> *The practice goes back to the days of the British mandate when the mufti Haj Amin al-Husseini killed Palestinians open to a Jewish presence. During the anti-Israel uprisings in the 1980s, Yasser Arafat's Fatah faction that still rules the West Bank murdered some 800 Palestinians for alleged collaboration. The Palestinians will never have peace as long as they keep murdering anyone who wants it.*



http://online.wsj.com/articles/what-hamas-does-to-palestinian-moderates-1408920321

Says it all, really!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my experience
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. It has been ours.
Click to expand...





 Disingenuous to truncate the post you are replying to, so once again it is many peoples experience that the muslims will steal what is yours and then claim that they have owned it for 2,000 years. Just look at Israel that the arab muslims have not owned since 1099, a period of 1015 years.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people  wonder if Palestine has a right to exist. Since it was created by the British in 1916 or so carved out of Jordan  and Lebanon. And Arab Muslims and Jews co existed there for hundreds of years before,  what is the problem? What do Normal people think?  Israel is the Jewish homeland, that's what normal people think. Israel is the safe place, it's home ...I don't know what else to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely wrong in every aspect of your prose.....I shall not even try to explain to you.........because I have analysed you and quite frankly because you are a borderline Cretin......you just are not worth my time...but have a nice life........all the same.
Click to expand...

theliq , this is to inform you that you are no longer on the University staff. You're tenure has expired and will not be extended. Pack up your possibles and amscray. Buhbye.


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my experience
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. It has been ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous to truncate the post you are replying to, so once again it is many peoples experience that the muslims will steal what is yours and then claim that they have owned it for 2,000 years. Just look at Israel that the arab muslims have not owned since 1099, a period of 1015 years.
Click to expand...


It is interesting that Arabs have become self identified with Ottomans. lol

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> In actual fact the UN put Israel's right to exist as THE Jewish state into customary International law.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you might be able to provide a cite of that? I don't believe I've seen that passage.
Click to expand...




A RES 273 III of 11 May 1949

_Having received_ the report of the Security Council on the application of Israel for membership in the United Nations,1/

_Noting_ that, in the judgment of the Security Council, Israel is a peace-loving State and is able and willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter,

_Noting_ that the Security Council has recommended to the General Assembly that it admit Israel to membership in the United Nations,

_Noting_ furthermore the declaration by the State of Israel that it "unreservedly accepts the obligations of the United Nations Charter and undertakes to honour them from the day when it becomes a Member of the United Nations",2/

_Recalling_ its resolutions of 29 November 1947 3/ and 11 December 1948 4/ and taking note of the declarations and explanationsmade by the representative of the Government of Israel 5/ before the _ad hoc_ Political Committee in respect of the implementation of the said resolutions,

_The General Assembly,_

_Acting_ in discharge of its functions under Article 4 of the Charter and rule 125 of its rules of procedure,

 1. _Decides_ that Israel is a peace-loving State which accepts the obligations contained in the Charter and is able and willing to carry out those obligations;

 2. _Decides_ to admit Israel to membership in the United Nations


----------



## gtopa1

I have often wondered what one called a gathering of anti-Israeli activists?? Several possibles come to mind.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> I have often wondered what one called a gathering of anti-Israeli activists?? Several possibles come to mind.
> 
> Greg




A kindle of kittens?


----------



## Hossfly

gtopa1 said:


> I have often wondered what one called a gathering of anti-Israeli activists?? Several possibles come to mind.
> 
> Greg


That is obvious:  Liars Club meeting.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have often wondered what one called a gathering of anti-Israeli activists?? Several possibles come to mind.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> That is obvious:  Liars Club meeting.
Click to expand...


What would you call their agenda? Because they all say the same thing; like it's a script. And have the tendency to freak out.


----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have often wondered what one called a gathering of anti-Israeli activists?? Several possibles come to mind.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> That is obvious:  Liars Club meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you call their agenda? Because they all say the same thing; like it's a script. And have the tendency to freak out.
Click to expand...

"Pacifying the Muslim world and the Infidels in it."


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> What actions do you have in mind?


War crimes.  Deliberately killing innocent civilians.  Collective punishment.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Rehmani

RoccoR said:


> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What actions do you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> War crimes.  Deliberately killing innocent civilians.  Collective punishment.  Stuff like that.
Click to expand...

Rotsa ruck, Bobo.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## theliq

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
Click to expand...

Say,Goodaye...Well maybe the Nazis were not in Name but they were in Nature........steve


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say,Goodaye...Well maybe the Nazis were not in Name but they were in Nature........steve
Click to expand...


Yeah, they are facists by nature but Socialists at their core. The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
Click to expand...

Don't rightly know.  I was questioning the reference to the "deal."


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

As some one said before to me, you will get the answer.


----------



## Hossfly

Rehmani said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As some one said before to me, you will get the answer.
Click to expand...

O.K.  I'll take door number 1.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
Click to expand...

Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As some one said before to me, you will get the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K.  I'll take door number 1.
Click to expand...

GOOD!


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
Click to expand...


No, it's not nor was it ever.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
Click to expand...

Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.


----------



## SAYIT

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
Click to expand...

 
My paid job lasts only "till" when?


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
Click to expand...

You get fired again, SAYIT?


----------



## theliq

Rehmani said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
Click to expand...

This is incorrect


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
Click to expand...

No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw
Click to expand...


You make as much sense a s a Bondi kiwi!!!

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
Click to expand...

I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Ask the question dolt,I do like playing with you goy putznashers.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Well we know by now who this vengeful person is. As was observed up thread, not very clever. And has revealed himself too easily. Sole reason to be here is to troll and harass. No intention of contributing to a meaningful discussion.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know by now who this vengeful person is. As was observed up thread, not very clever. And has revealed himself too easily. Sole reason to be here is to troll and harass. No intention of contributing to a meaningful discussion.
Click to expand...

On the grounds of credibility, what did you call the video?


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the question dolt,I do like playing with you goy putznashers.
Click to expand...


You're a bloody mid-western jerk. You Jewish?? lmao. You're a freak!! Now do like a good little shittern mogn!! A nahr bleibt a nahr !!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."


Yes, yes, North Korea is a democratic republic too.


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the question dolt,I do like playing with you goy putznashers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bloody mid-western jerk. You Jewish?? lmao. You're a freak!! Now do like a good little shittern mogn!! A nahr bleibt a nahr !!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Why so angry goy? trying to prove yourself to the tsatskele or is it you know the answer.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> In actual fact the UN put Israel's right to exist as THE Jewish state into customary International law.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you might be able to provide a cite of that? I don't believe I've seen that passage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A RES 273 III of 11 May 1949
Click to expand...


I missed the bit where the UN put Israel's right to exist as THE Jewish state into customary International law. Could you point it out to me please?


----------



## gtopa1

Seems to be a gathering of trolls!! lol. I am but a rose between two pricks!!! A real _goy kadosh!!_

_Greg_


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my experience
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. It has been ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous to truncate the post you are replying to, so once again it is many peoples experience that the muslims will steal what is yours and then claim that they have owned it for 2,000 years. Just look at Israel that the arab muslims have not owned since 1099, a period of 1015 years.
Click to expand...

Thank you. It is our experience that Israelis steal what is ours. That is why normal people think of theft in regard to Israel.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the question dolt,I do like playing with you goy putznashers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bloody mid-western jerk. You Jewish?? lmao. You're a freak!! Now do like a good little shittern mogn!! A nahr bleibt a nahr !!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so angry goy? trying to prove yourself to the tsatskele or is it you know the answer.
Click to expand...


Who's angry. I am laughing AT you!! But do tell: what DID Mindful say? And why did you post a clip that you know will upset real Jews? You lied about Jewish insults to Mary and the Christian Faith. Any real Jew would know that they were a fraud...as indeed are you!!

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to supply it...along with context you bloviating imbecile!!!? Re Nick Griffin?? Are you NUTS!!? Of course you are!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the question dolt,I do like playing with you goy putznashers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bloody mid-western jerk. You Jewish?? lmao. You're a freak!! Now do like a good little shittern mogn!! A nahr bleibt a nahr !!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so angry goy? trying to prove yourself to the tsatskele or is it you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry. I am laughing AT you!! But do tell: what DID Mindful say? And why did you post a clip that you know will upset real Jews? You lied about Jewish insults to Mary and the Christian Faith. Any real Jew would know that they were a fraud...as indeed are you!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Why not ask her Goy, although she seems a bit quite after I asked her.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Seems to be a gathering of trolls!! lol. I am but a rose between two pricks!!! A real _goy kadosh!!_
> 
> _Greg_



A gaggle of trolls. There's a designated area for them on the forum I think?

Can't say this place is undemocratic. Has something for everyone. Even psychopaths.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> No intention of contributing to a meaningful discussion.


Hilarious. When told what normal people think of Israel your response is 'Not fair!'

Hardly meaningful.


----------



## Beelzebub

I.P.Freely said:


> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin




Oi!
Mindful!
Slaaag:  I am curious now, and all the Zionists on the site seem to be studiously avoiding admitting what you called this video.

What DID you can this video?
And why did you give such vocal support to Nick Griffin?


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!
> Mindful!
> Slaaag:  I am curious now, and all the Zionists on the site seem to be studiously avoiding admitting what you called this video.
> 
> What DID you can this video?
> And why did you give such vocal support to Nick Griffin?
Click to expand...


Is Nick your idol??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a gathering of trolls!! lol. I am but a rose between two pricks!!! A real _goy kadosh!!_
> 
> _Greg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gaggle of trolls. There's a designated area for them on the forum I think?
> 
> Can't say this place is undemocratic. Has something for everyone. Even psychopaths.
Click to expand...


He's an idiot. Speaking of bloviating idiots, I notice a jaffa troll with a keen aroma of crutchings. One would think that he was from somewhere that someone gave a damn about!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!
> Mindful!
> Slaaag:  I am curious now, and all the Zionists on the site seem to be studiously avoiding admitting what you called this video.
> 
> What DID you can this video?
> And why did you give such vocal support to Nick Griffin?
Click to expand...


Is this the trolling thread?  Because that's what you are doing. In other words, you have nothing to say.


----------



## Beelzebub

Beelzebub said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!
> Mindful!
> Slaaag:  I am curious now, and all the Zionists on the site seem to be studiously avoiding admitting what you called this video.
> 
> What DID you can this video?
> And why did you give such vocal support to Nick Griffin?
Click to expand...


Come on Mindful.  Don't be shy.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a gathering of trolls!! lol. I am but a rose between two pricks!!! A real _goy kadosh!!_
> 
> _Greg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gaggle of trolls. There's a designated area for them on the forum I think?
> 
> Can't say this place is undemocratic. Has something for everyone. Even psychopaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an idiot. Speaking of bloviating idiots, I notice a jaffa troll with a keen aroma of crutchings. One would think that he was from somewhere that someone gave a damn about!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Lying and misquoting. That's all they know how to do. Pitiful. I thought we'd got away from it, coming here.


----------



## Beelzebub

Beelzebub said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!
> Mindful!
> Slaaag:  I am curious now, and all the Zionists on the site seem to be studiously avoiding admitting what you called this video.
> 
> What DID you can this video?
> And why did you give such vocal support to Nick Griffin?
Click to expand...


Come on Mindful.  If you are ashamed of quoting your own words, I makes it seem like you are trying to hide something.

What did you call the vid? 
Why are you ashamed of it?  I am genuinely curious.


----------



## I.P.Freely

she has 24 hours to come clean or I post the link


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> she has 24 hours to come clean or I post the link



Do it NOW, asshole!! lmao.

You really are a clueless whelk!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> A gaggle of trolls. There's a designated area for them on the forum I think?


Unless, perhaps, they become too disruptive.


----------



## I.P.Freely

a whelk is not kashrut,silly silly goy


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> she has 24 hours to come clean or I post the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it NOW, asshole!! lmao.
> 
> You really are a clueless whelk!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



These two trolls: (Have you  read the rules, btw?)

I'm also on another forum. I wonder if they would employ the same time and effort to track me down to there, like they did to here.


----------



## gtopa1

*IPdaily*

*



			I makes it seem like you are trying to hide something.
		
Click to expand...

*
lma


I.P.Freely said:


> a whelk is not kashrut,silly silly goy



Stupid fraud!!!!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What actions do you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> War crimes.  Deliberately killing innocent civilians.  Collective punishment.  Stuff like that.
Click to expand...





 Any proper evidence of these, or are you just parroting ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA ?


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What actions do you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> War crimes.  Deliberately killing innocent civilians.  Collective punishment.  Stuff like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any proper evidence of these, or are you just parroting ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA ?
Click to expand...


Of course not. All their froth is from Hamas and their apologists. BTW: I am NOT Jewish...I do not have that honour...but I am not the only goy here who uses naughty Yiddish/Hebrew words. lol.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> a whelk is not kashrut,silly silly goy



kashrut are the set of laws/rules. If the food complies it is Kosher. You even misuse the language, FRAUD!!! lmao!

Greg


----------



## Phoenall

Rehmani said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
Click to expand...






 Not going to happen as the arab deal is a one way ticket to the destruction of Israel and the mass murder of 12 million Jews. Finishing what Mohamed started in 630 C.E. The Israeli's have always used the UN platform it is the muslims that refuse to deal unless their pre conditions are met first.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Any proper evidence of these, or are you just parroting ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA ?


Hilarity. Don't you remember the dietary restrictions imposed on Gaza as a collective punishment?

What is it with you? Have you really not heard of these things or do you just ignore them as unfair to hold Israel accountable for?


----------



## cnm

_*Israel used 'calorie count' to limit Gaza food during blockade, critics claim*

Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian

The Israeli military made precise calculations of Gaza's daily calorie needs to avoid malnutrition during a blockade imposed on the Palestinian territory between 2007 and mid-2010, according to files the defence ministry released on Wednesday under a court order._

Another one, Israel imposes collective punishments. So the things normal people think about Israel are that it*:*

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories.


----------



## Beelzebub

> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.





> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.



So, Israel:
Worse than North Korea.

That is quite impressive.

Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder


----------



## Lipush

cnm said:


> _*Israel used 'calorie count' to limit Gaza food during blockade, critics claim*
> 
> Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian
> 
> The Israeli military made precise calculations of Gaza's daily calorie needs to avoid malnutrition during a blockade imposed on the Palestinian territory between 2007 and mid-2010, according to files the defence ministry released on Wednesday under a court order._
> 
> Another one, Israel imposes collective punishments. So the things normal people think about Israel are that it*:*
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories.



"Occupied terrotories"? which one are those? Judea, the native land of the Jews?

LOL.


----------



## Lipush

Beelzebub said:


> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
Click to expand...


It's all the Jooooos


----------



## cnm

Beelzebub said:


> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.


Be fair, worse than Iran as well from my reading. Ya know, I think they might be normal people in that  BBC World Service survey.


----------



## Beelzebub

Lipush said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all the Jooooos
Click to expand...



There you go.  Another Anti-Semite Zionist trying to blame the Jews for Israel's crimes.


----------



## cnm

Lipush said:


> It's all the Jooooos


Is it? How religiously intolerant of you. We're talking about Israel.


----------



## cnm

Beelzebub said:


> There you go.  Another Anti-Semite Zionist trying to blame the Jews for Israel's crimes.


Anti-Semites are everywhere.


----------



## Beelzebub

cnm said:


> Be fair, worse than Iran as well from my reading. Ya know, I think they might be normal people in that  BBC World Service survey.



I agree.
The stats clearly show Israel is the nation viewed as worst in the world, even with Iran and North Korea in there.

Saying Israel shared the top spot is like saying Lewis Hamilton and Nico Rosberg shared first place in the US Grand Prix.


----------



## cnm

Not quite worst in the world, worst in the survey. Still, I imagine the survey participants were normal people.


----------



## SAYIT

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so angry goy? trying to prove yourself to the tsatskele or is it you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry. I am laughing AT you!! But do tell: what DID Mindful say? And why did you post a clip that you know will upset real Jews? You lied about Jewish insults to Mary and the Christian Faith. Any real Jew would know that they were a fraud...as indeed are you!!
> Greg
Click to expand...


PFreely is indeed a fraud. The guy is clearly a Nazi in sheep's clothing.


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Poor Steve is an idiot poser.


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
Click to expand...


Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.


----------



## Mindful

SAYIT said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so angry goy? trying to prove yourself to the tsatskele or is it you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry. I am laughing AT you!! But do tell: what DID Mindful say? And why did you post a clip that you know will upset real Jews? You lied about Jewish insults to Mary and the Christian Faith. Any real Jew would know that they were a fraud...as indeed are you!!
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PFreely is indeed a fraud. The guy is clearly a Nazi in sheep's clothing.
Click to expand...


He's a thick twit.  Occupation: Internet troll/flamer.   

He truly believes he's clever. Who is he kidding? Apart from himself.


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> she has 24 hours to come clean or I post the link


Post the fukin' link, !


----------



## Mindful

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
Click to expand...


I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it. 

But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> _*Israel used 'calorie count' to limit Gaza food during blockade, critics claim*
> 
> Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian
> 
> The Israeli military made precise calculations of Gaza's daily calorie needs to avoid malnutrition during a blockade imposed on the Palestinian territory between 2007 and mid-2010, according to files the defence ministry released on Wednesday under a court order.._.



And? Doesn't it seem responsible to know the minimum daily requirement if you are operating a blockade? Did the Gazans have access to supplies through Egypt? Do you have any evidence that any Gazan starved?


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
Click to expand...


From your link:
"Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon...
Unsurprisingly, the most negative views of Israel are found in the predominantly Muslim countries in the Middle East, with very large majorities in Lebanon (85%), Egypt (78%), Turkey (76%), and the UAE (73%) having negative views."
All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.


----------



## Beelzebub

SAYIT said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link:
> "Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon...
> Unsurprisingly, the most negative views of Israel are found in the predominantly Muslim countries in the Middle East, with very large majorities in Lebanon (85%), Egypt (78%), Turkey (76%), and the UAE (73%) having negative views."
> All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.
Click to expand...


Your neighbours know you best.


----------



## toastman

SAYIT said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link:
> "Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon...
> Unsurprisingly, the most negative views of Israel are found in the predominantly Muslim countries in the Middle' East, with very large majorities in Lebanon (85%), Egypt (78%), Turkey (76%), and the UAE (73%) having negative views."
> All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.
Click to expand...


The poll asked only 24 000 people out of potentially billions who are eligible to answer the poll question. It' a terrible analysis, and so I'm not surprised idiots like Beezlebub cling so tightly to it.


----------



## Beelzebub

"Cling so tightly"

You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are WRONG!! Israel has been mandated by the UN and is as legitimate a country as any. That is not the problem except for genocidal low lifes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Israel proper.  They were not mandated by the UN in the West Bank, Gaza strip, Golan Heights or East Jerusalem.  Those areas, the Israeli's took by force, which has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  And the only ones committing genocide these days, are the Israeli's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN General Assembly Resolution 181
> 
> You know this already; nothing new here. so why the genocidal murderous intent?? You must really HATE those Israeli Arabs!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 181 is a worthless, non-binding resolution, that became null and void once the UNSC refused to vote on it.  It has no legal authority whatsoever. It's also a bullshit document that gave 70% of the land, to 30% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Egypt took gaza and Jordan took the west bank by force why wasn't that illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that the enlightened useful idiots use UN "stuff" when it suits them but don't see anything binding in the nations Assembled recognising the state of Israel. Do these same people say that Kuwait had no right to exist? They poorly disguise their anti-Semetism, including Israeli Arabs.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a fair point, NO country has a "right to exist" it's only the Zionists that keep banging on about that. The United Kingdom's "right to exist" applies so long as her neighbours accept the fact of her existance and the people express their will to that effect, as demonstrated recently in the Scottish independance referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In actual fact the UN put Israel's right to exist as THE Jewish state into customary International law. So it does have the right to exist for all time, and no matter the demographics in the M.E. it can not be altered.
Click to expand...


Really? Where was that then? care to provide a link to the text?


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?



Wow, didn't think my comment would get under your skin like that. Don't get so offended Beezle


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't think my comment would get under your skin like that. Don't get so offended Beezle
Click to expand...


It didn't.  I just wonder at why you constantly add posts, when they say nothing, shed no light, make you look inadequate and don't even address the discussion.

You are a curiosity Toasty.  But not much of one.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> And? Doesn't it seem responsible to know the minimum daily requirement if you are operating a blockade?


Only if collective punishment through dietary restriction is being applied. Otherwise there would be no restrictions on foodstuffs.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.


Normal people think Israel casts itself as a victim.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link:
> "Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon...
> Unsurprisingly, the most negative views of Israel are found in the predominantly Muslim countries in the Middle East, with very large majorities in Lebanon (85%), Egypt (78%), Turkey (76%), and the UAE (73%) having negative views."
> All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your neighbours know you best.
Click to expand...


Yeah ... because the Muslim World is a great place to get rational, informed, unbiased opinions on Israel.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Doesn't it seem responsible to know the minimum daily requirement if you are operating a blockade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if collective punishment through dietary restriction is being applied. Otherwise there would be no restrictions on foodstuffs.
Click to expand...


It is prudent to know that those being blockaded have enough to eat. Do you have any evidence of starved Gazans?


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?


 

There's not a chance in hell one such as you will see the irony in that statement.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> a whelk is not kashrut,silly silly goy



Listen, squirt. Wherever


SAYIT said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so angry goy? trying to prove yourself to the tsatskele or is it you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry. I am laughing AT you!! But do tell: what DID Mindful say? And why did you post a clip that you know will upset real Jews? You lied about Jewish insults to Mary and the Christian Faith. Any real Jew would know that they were a fraud...as indeed are you!!
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PFreely is indeed a fraud. The guy is clearly a Nazi in sheep's clothing.
Click to expand...


Ah: no wonder the Kiwi is attracted to him!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Steve is an idiot poser.
Click to expand...


Writes more like a drug fvcked illiterate!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

SAYIT said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link:
> "Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon...
> Unsurprisingly, the most negative views of Israel are found in the predominantly Muslim countries in the Middle East, with very large majorities in Lebanon (85%), Egypt (78%), Turkey (76%), and the UAE (73%) having negative views."
> All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.
Click to expand...


You have got to be kidding?? lmao. So they ask people who hate Israel who they hate?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Israel used 'calorie count' to limit Gaza food during blockade, critics claim*
> 
> Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian
> 
> The Israeli military made precise calculations of Gaza's daily calorie needs to avoid malnutrition during a blockade imposed on the Palestinian territory between 2007 and mid-2010, according to files the defence ministry released on Wednesday under a court order.._.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Doesn't it seem responsible to know the minimum daily requirement if you are operating a blockade? Did the Gazans have access to supplies through Egypt? Do you have any evidence that any Gazan starved?
Click to expand...


Yes: the ones who wanted Peace were given a lead breakfast by Hamas!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?



Well, squirt, only the Kiwi sheepshagger remains your pal...even here. 

Greg


----------



## SAYIT

gtopa1 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link:
> "Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon...
> Unsurprisingly, the most negative views of Israel are found in the predominantly Muslim countries in the Middle East, with very large majorities in Lebanon (85%), Egypt (78%), Turkey (76%), and the UAE (73%) having negative views."
> All those "peaceful" Arab nations tend to skew any poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding?? lmao. So they ask people who hate Israel who they hate?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Yeah ... then they all scratched their (pin)heads and wondered why such harsh results.


----------



## SAYIT

gtopa1 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirt, only the Kiwi sheepshagger remains your pal...even here.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

 
Avoid references to animal relations unless your target admits to it.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> You have got to be kidding?? lmao. So they ask people who hate Israel who they hate?Greg



The majority of Oz had mainly negative feelings about Israel according to that survey.and below the average of mainly positive feelings towards Israel.

Is it Oz's fault it has mainly negative feelings to Israel and was asked to respond to a survey?

http://www.globescan.com/news_archives/bbccntryview/backgrounder.html


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Yeah ... then they all scratched their (pin)heads and wondered why such harsh results.


C'mon, they included Nigeria and Kenya.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... then they all scratched their (pin)heads and wondered why such harsh results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, they included Nigeria and Kenya.
Click to expand...


Not to mention Turkey, Egypt, The UAE ...


----------



## cnm

It's just not fair. Pity Oz dragged Israel down a bit.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't think my comment would get under your skin like that. Don't get so offended Beezle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't.  I just wonder at why you constantly add posts, when they say nothing, shed no light, make you look inadequate and don't even address the discussion.
> 
> You are a curiosity Toasty.  But not much of one.
Click to expand...


Awwwww thanks so much Beezle.. I never expected such a nice complement coming from you


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Not to mention Turkey, Egypt, The UAE ...


Hey, you missed out Lebanon. Strange. But in any case
Argentina
Brazil
Portugal
Greece
Germany
Poland
Hungary
Indonesia and those notorious anti-Semites China all joined Oz in the below average side of the mean.

Still, what do those normal people know, eh?

North Korea, Iran, Israel....The axis of indignity?


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
Click to expand...

Till, when Israel would be part of united Palestine and every one live peacefully as they were living for 900 years before 1938.


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
Click to expand...

I replied sayit, you can see his post.


----------



## Rehmani

theliq said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understood Reh's response? Could you translate it to English? What is "Palestinian Country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian country is consist on Jordan, Lebanon and israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is incorrect
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Rehmani

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not nor was it ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You people accept or not but the way you people argue, all of time not link with facts and figure.


----------



## Rehmani

Phoenall said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani, gtopa1, Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> I'm getting confused as to what the issue is here.
> 
> All the powers-that-be understand the legitimacy of Resolution 181(II), and the historical intent.  We also know that there were powerful Arab forces that attempted to overturn the intent of Resolution 181(II) by force.  But that was more than half a century ago.  Certainly the UN, as a body, recognizes the important historical significants to the resolution; it is still cited as a precedence in matter on the "Question of Palestine."  While some still argue the significants, the UN then and the UN now still hold that it is the concept (Two-State Solution) in play.
> 
> It is doubtful, given the political and uncooperative nature of the Palestinians, that any UN Coalition is going to attempt to correct the unintentional consequences that have arose since that time.  It is a waste of time, money and effort.  It has not been the case that any of the Arab States formerly under Mandate, did not ultimately bite the hand that feed them.  It is unlikely that any of the original Allied Powers, or any of todays leading Powers, are going to make any effort to mediate an agreement between the parties in conflict.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution rests with the conflict parties coning to an agree by treaty.  A treaty can clean the slate.  Both Egypt and Jordan have come to settlement.  If the other parties want a new understanding, then they have to make the same commitment and put forth the same level of effort as Egypt and Jordan.  Otherwise, there really will be no real movement forward.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Then Israel should accept the deal from Arab League and leave the Palestinian Country, Israel occupied after 1967 and provide the legal status to Palestine as a country, so world or Palestine and Israel can use UN plat form to deal their issues by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen as the arab deal is a one way ticket to the destruction of Israel and the mass murder of 12 million Jews. Finishing what Mohamed started in 630 C.E. The Israeli's have always used the UN platform it is the muslims that refuse to deal unless their pre conditions are met first.
Click to expand...

you are wrong and trying to change the facts and numbers but you will not success full.


----------



## Rehmani

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your paid job only last till then. You can not change the history and and facts and numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My paid job lasts only "till" when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get fired again, SAYIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he does NOT....Hoss....he is a valuable member of OUR COMMUNITY.......I may not agree always with him or you for that matter....but I will fight for you both for your free speech......................this is thelaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Steve is an idiot poser.
Click to expand...

What about your self idiot?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
Click to expand...

Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't think my comment would get under your skin like that. Don't get so offended Beezle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't.  I just wonder at why you constantly add posts, when they say nothing, shed no light, make you look inadequate and don't even address the discussion.
> 
> You are a curiosity Toasty.  But not much of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww thanks so much Beezle.. I never expected such a nice complement coming from you
Click to expand...


Ha! 
Plenty more where that came from.
And its only fair.  As I see you picking up phrases from me all the time, and as they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.


----------



## I.P.Freely

post 301 from your friend phoenall, did you disagree with its content mindful
 Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.

I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.


----------



## gtopa1

SAYIT said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cling so tightly"
> 
> You really have issues Toasty.   Do you see a psychotherapist to discuss your wild delusions, or is posting here the only therapy you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirt, only the Kiwi sheepshagger remains your pal...even here.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avoid references to animal relations unless your target admits to it.
Click to expand...


He's a Kiwi......nuff said!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
Click to expand...


Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> post 301 from your friend phoenall, did you disagree with its content mindful
> Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.



So you are either lying or not well informed.



> In the last two months of its existence, after the closing of the gas chambers in October 1944 in connection with the critical military situation of the Third Reich and the expected Soviet offensive, the camp entered the phase of final liquidation, which ended with the evacuation of the prisoners.



Auschwitz-Birkenau - Auschwitz I

Feel free to scroll through several pages...

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

your credibility as a


gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> post 301 from your friend phoenall, did you disagree with its content mindful
> Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either lying or not well informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last two months of its existence, after the closing of the gas chambers in October 1944 in connection with the critical military situation of the Third Reich and the expected Soviet offensive, the camp entered the phase of final liquidation, which ended with the evacuation of the prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Auschwitz-Birkenau - Auschwitz I
> 
> Feel free to scroll through several pages...
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

you should learn to read goy, the Auschwitz content was written by mindles's friend phoenall the holocaust denier. Go check out his post putznasher.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
Click to expand...

It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
Click to expand...



You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
Click to expand...

Bipolar and a persecution complex, seek help putznasher


----------



## Mindful

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipolar and a persecution complex, seek help putznasher
Click to expand...



You seriously think I care about that? lol

Bring your Kalashnikov in next time.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> your credibility as a
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> post 301 from your friend phoenall, did you disagree with its content mindful
> Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either lying or not well informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last two months of its existence, after the closing of the gas chambers in October 1944 in connection with the critical military situation of the Third Reich and the expected Soviet offensive, the camp entered the phase of final liquidation, which ended with the evacuation of the prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Auschwitz-Birkenau - Auschwitz I
> 
> Feel free to scroll through several pages...
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should learn to read goy, the Auschwitz content was written by mindles's friend phoenall the holocaust denier. Go check out his post putznasher.
Click to expand...


I have read it and frankly your hysteria is pathetic. No one denies the mass murder of Jews and others. Some question whether actual gas chambers existed in certain places or whether the killing was slow and caused by privation and disease. I say there were gas chambers. That a certain BNP member predicted the thread's core topic: the pedophile ring; does nothing but show that he was proved correct by history. It did in fact exist. That his suggested actions should take place is also just as wrong as his prediction was right. 

As for the "Holocaust Porn" comment; in context I knew precisely what was meant. Why post that on a thread to do with Pakistani pedophiles when it had nothing to do with the topic; you get your rocs off watching it? I am revolted and disgusted about what happened in the holocaust. You read Babi Yar? You spoken to camp survivors? What options: a quick death by gas, a bullet or a slow death by disease and privation!!! Such perpetrators should have been shot!! 

So stick you panties on and quit the vile accusations; but of course you are no more Jewish than a ham sandwich, FRAUD!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
Click to expand...


You are one sick idiot!! Your post was a sad but unnecessary depiction of a tragedy; you were using it to claim support for a BNP scumbag; what you missed was that he was CORRECT, damn him. So why try to hide the FACT?? Because you are a weak jerk!!

Argue the case; your diatribe is an insult to TRUTH!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one sick idiot!! Your post was a sad but unnecessary depiction of a tragedy; you were using it to claim support for a BNP scumbag; what you missed was that he was CORRECT, damn him. So why try to hide the FACT?? Because you are a weak jerk!!
> 
> Argue the case; your diatribe is an insult to TRUTH!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


These two trolls should be tossed. They are not interested in the topic, only to disrupt and derail. If we were talking about planting pansies, they'd do something psychotic to that.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> _*Israel used 'calorie count' to limit Gaza food during blockade, critics claim*
> 
> Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian
> 
> The Israeli military made precise calculations of Gaza's daily calorie needs to avoid malnutrition during a blockade imposed on the Palestinian territory between 2007 and mid-2010, according to files the defence ministry released on Wednesday under a court order._
> 
> Another one, Israel imposes collective punishments. So the things normal people think about Israel are that it*:*
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories.




Would that be the maximum 2800 calories a day that will lead to obesity and health problems, the WHO advocate 2,000 calories a day for active people. So no real hardship there is there, I have 1500 to 1800 calories a day and that is the recommendation of my health care profesionals.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
Click to expand...





Ah yes the BBC poll again that only had 4 questions and each one weighted against Isreal


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is also seen as a mainly negative influence in the world. Out of 27 countries polled, 20 have mostly negative views, while five lean towards seeing it positively, and two are divided. On average, 48 percent see North Korea as a negative influence and 19 percent believe it has a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon. On average, 56 percent have a mainly negative view of the country, and just 17 percent have a positive view, the least positive rating for any country evaluated. In 23 countries the most common view was negative, with only two leaning towards a positive view and two divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> Israel and Iran Share Most Negative Ratings in Global Poll -- Backgrounder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes the BBC poll again that only had 4 questions and each one weighted against Isreal
Click to expand...


It's well known that the BBC is biased against Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Israel:
> Worse than North Korea.
> 
> That is quite impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, worse than Iran as well from my reading. Ya know, I think they might be normal people in that  BBC World Service survey.
Click to expand...





 From the survey we see this

 This being the first time Israel was included in the list of countries rated in the survey, there is no evidence that current ratings are better or worse than historical views.


So why was Israel slipped in at that time ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Mindful said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipolar and a persecution complex, seek help putznasher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously think I care about that? lol
> 
> Bring your Kalashnikov in next time.
Click to expand...




gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> your credibility as a
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> post 301 from your friend phoenall, did you disagree with its content mindful
> Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either lying or not well informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last two months of its existence, after the closing of the gas chambers in October 1944 in connection with the critical military situation of the Third Reich and the expected Soviet offensive, the camp entered the phase of final liquidation, which ended with the evacuation of the prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Auschwitz-Birkenau - Auschwitz I
> 
> Feel free to scroll through several pages...
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should learn to read goy, the Auschwitz content was written by mindles's friend phoenall the holocaust denier. Go check out his post putznasher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read it and frankly your hysteria is pathetic. No one denies the mass murder of Jews and others. Some question whether actual gas chambers existed in certain places or whether the killing was slow and caused by privation and disease. I say there were gas chambers. That a certain BNP member predicted the thread's core topic: the pedophile ring; does nothing but show that he was proved correct by history. It did in fact exist. That his suggested actions should take place is also just as wrong as his prediction was right.
> 
> As for the "Holocaust Porn" comment; in context I knew precisely what was meant. Why post that on a thread to do with Pakistani pedophiles when it had nothing to do with the topic; you get your rocs off watching it? I am revolted and disgusted about what happened in the holocaust. You read Babi Yar? You spoken to camp survivors? What options: a quick death by gas, a bullet or a slow death by disease and privation!!! Such perpetrators should have been shot!!
> 
> So stick you panties on and quit the vile accusations; but of course you are no more Jewish than a ham sandwich, FRAUD!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

The truth always hurts putznasher


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, worse than Iran as well from my reading. Ya know, I think they might be normal people in that  BBC World Service survey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> The stats clearly show Israel is the nation viewed as worst in the world, even with Iran and North Korea in there.
> 
> Saying Israel shared the top spot is like saying Lewis Hamilton and Nico Rosberg shared first place in the US Grand Prix.
Click to expand...





 Stats that are fixed to give a certain result are not valid, and in this poll there were only 4 questions with pre set answers so the result was fixed from the outset. Then the poll was fixed even further by picking the participants from certain areas in certain countries. This was done at a time when the BBC was heavily anti semitic and influenced by ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM. The poll used fewer that 2,000 recipients to arrive at the result so hardly a valid poll.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any proper evidence of these, or are you just parroting ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarity. Don't you remember the dietary restrictions imposed on Gaza as a collective punishment?
> 
> What is it with you? Have you really not heard of these things or do you just ignore them as unfair to hold Israel accountable for?
Click to expand...






 Which were over and above the level set by the WHO for a normal person . If you ate the 2,800 calories supplied every day you would soon be obese and suffering from Diabetes, heart disease, high cholesterol and joint problems. many athletes eat a lot less than this and maintain a healthy weight


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep it on that thread then? It has nothing to do with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to your credibility as a holocaust denying anti Semite and slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to calm down. You sound like a dangerous psycho on the loose. On a personal vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bipolar and a persecution complex, seek help putznasher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously think I care about that? lol
> 
> Bring your Kalashnikov in next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> your credibility as a
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> post 301 from your friend phoenall, did you disagree with its content mindful
> Do you know what the treatment for Typhus/typhoid is half wit, a good bath in a pesticide ( like zyklon b or magnesium cyanide ) and clean clothes. So why did the British not do this from day one, why did they wait for so long. Why did the doctors want to treat their own and leave the Jews and Gypsies to die, was it down to their ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED.
> 
> I see you had no comment on the fake evidence used to convict German soldiers of war crimes at Nuremburg that was known to be false. The Russian prosecutors knew there were never any gas chambers at Auschwitz but still used their existence to execute Germans. The American prosecutors knew there were no gas chambers at Belsen but still used their existence and the fact that 20,000 Jews were gassed in one night to prosecute Germans. So you are no better than the Nazi's and ISLAMONAZI's when you perpetuate the false claims just so you can have your revenge.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are either lying or not well informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last two months of its existence, after the closing of the gas chambers in October 1944 in connection with the critical military situation of the Third Reich and the expected Soviet offensive, the camp entered the phase of final liquidation, which ended with the evacuation of the prisoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Auschwitz-Birkenau - Auschwitz I
> 
> Feel free to scroll through several pages...
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should learn to read goy, the Auschwitz content was written by mindles's friend phoenall the holocaust denier. Go check out his post putznasher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read it and frankly your hysteria is pathetic. No one denies the mass murder of Jews and others. Some question whether actual gas chambers existed in certain places or whether the killing was slow and caused by privation and disease. I say there were gas chambers. That a certain BNP member predicted the thread's core topic: the pedophile ring; does nothing but show that he was proved correct by history. It did in fact exist. That his suggested actions should take place is also just as wrong as his prediction was right.
> 
> As for the "Holocaust Porn" comment; in context I knew precisely what was meant. Why post that on a thread to do with Pakistani pedophiles when it had nothing to do with the topic; you get your rocs off watching it? I am revolted and disgusted about what happened in the holocaust. You read Babi Yar? You spoken to camp survivors? What options: a quick death by gas, a bullet or a slow death by disease and privation!!! Such perpetrators should have been shot!!
> 
> So stick you panties on and quit the vile accusations; but of course you are no more Jewish than a ham sandwich, FRAUD!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth always hurts putznasher
Click to expand...


No: the truth sets you free. I love truth. It is the balm that makes life wonderful. You are full of shit!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

palestinians whack child for photoshoot!!!



>



Really: how bloody obvious!!!

Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian





Greg


----------



## gtopa1

lol



> Major Guy Inbar, an Israeli military spokesman, said the calculation, based on a person's average requirement of 2,300 calories a day, was meant to identify warning signs to help avoid a humanitarian crisis, and that it was never used to restrict the flow of food.
> 
> The analysis included adjustments for local farm products as well as an assessment of the kinds of food imports needed to sustain the population.




Yes....and so??? No Gazans were starved to death during the supply of food by Israel; but hundreds were murdered by Hamas because they wanted Peace with Israel!!!

Israel used calorie count to limit Gaza food during blockade critics claim World news The Guardian

Greg


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Ah yes the BBC poll again that only had 4 questions and each one weighted against Isreal


But not weighted against Iran or North Korea or any of the other countries in the poll? 

No worries, normal people think Israel casts itself as a victim of persecution.

Can you imagine why?


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Yes....and so???


So normal people think Israel imposes dietary restrictions as a collective punishment. Otherwise there would be no restrictions on foodstuffs.


----------



## Mindful

Australian Attorney-General George Brandis Rejects IDF-Terror Group Equivalence by Aussie Dave Israellycool


----------



## Mindful

Here's the truth, for some who can stomach it.


Palestinians reveal the truth about Gaza 8216 Hamas wanted us butchered so it could win the media war against Israel 8217 James Delingpole


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> From the survey we see this
> 
> This being the first time Israel was included in the list of countries rated in the survey, there is no evidence that current ratings are better or worse than historical views.
> 
> 
> So why was Israel slipped in at that time ?



Because that was when the survey was being held?

Or to persecute Israel?

You be the judge.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Here's the truth, for some who can stomach it.
> 
> 
> Palestinians reveal the truth about Gaza 8216 Hamas wanted us butchered so it could win the media war against Israel 8217 James Delingpole


Sorry, I can't stand Delingpole, the expert on everything. From his writings on subjects I know something about it is obvious he has no credibility at all.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Australian Attorney-General George Brandis Rejects IDF-Terror Group Equivalence by Aussie Dave Israellycool


Ah, Brandis. Normal people have a good laugh over that particular Wizard of Oz.

_*Jewish leaders raise fears over George Brandis' race hate law changes*

Jewish leaders raise fears over George Brandis race hate law changes

Jewish leaders are preparing to fight Abbott government plans to weaken race hate laws, saying they could encourage persecution and racially motivated violence.


The head of the Jewish national peak body, Peter Wertheim, is concerned Attorney-General George Brandis wants to amend sections of Commonwealth law that protect Jews and other minority groups against hate speech._


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Stats that are fixed to give a certain result are not valid, and in this poll there were only 4 questions with pre set answers so the result was fixed from the outset. Then the poll was fixed even further by picking the participants from certain areas in certain countries.


Hilarity. One has to admit it was damned devious of the poll operators to survey countries from the EU, Asia, Africa, the ME, the Americas and Oceania. Proof positive of persecution.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes the BBC poll again that only had 4 questions and each one weighted against Isreal
> 
> 
> 
> But not weighted against Iran or North Korea or any of the other countries in the poll?
> 
> No worries, normal people think Israel casts itself as a victim of persecution.
> 
> Can you imagine why?
Click to expand...





 ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA which is failing after hamas put the lives of journalists and civilians in danger by firing rockets from close proximity to the hotels and homes.

 Have you even seen the poll and what was asked, and the numbers people asked in a "world wide survey", and why even the BBC had to admit that it was ANTISEMITIC in the way the 4 questions were worded.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the truth, for some who can stomach it.
> 
> 
> Palestinians reveal the truth about Gaza 8216 Hamas wanted us butchered so it could win the media war against Israel 8217 James Delingpole
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't stand Delingpole, the expert on everything. From his writings on subjects I know something about it is obvious he has no credibility at all.
Click to expand...


Simple. Don't read him.


----------



## Challenger

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the truth, for some who can stomach it.
> 
> 
> Palestinians reveal the truth about Gaza 8216 Hamas wanted us butchered so it could win the media war against Israel 8217 James Delingpole
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't stand Delingpole, the expert on everything. From his writings on subjects I know something about it is obvious he has no credibility at all.
Click to expand...


This is interesting, he just regurgitates Zarhan's blog as "fact":

"These quotes were collected by Mudar Zarhan, a Jordanian-Palestinian writer and activist at the Gatestone Institute, who used his contacts in the West Bank to secure secret interviews with friends and family members in Gaza. All spoke anonymously because of the understandable fear that if their identities were revealed they would face execution by the ruthless Hamas regime."

"All spoke anonymously because of the understandable fear that if their identities were revealed they would face execution by the ruthless Hamas regime." That's convenient, it could also mean the whole thing was made up by the Ministry of Hasbara and no-one could prove otherwise. Also "...friends and family members"? So all Hamas has to do is go round where the Zarhan family lives and kill them all (assuming the IDF/IAF haven't got there first); so what's the point of speaking anonymously? Publicity is the best if not only, defence in these circumstances.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....and so???
> 
> 
> 
> So normal people think Israel imposes dietary restrictions as a collective punishment. Otherwise there would be no restrictions on foodstuffs.
Click to expand...





 Only if they read this board and the untruths posted by team Palestine. When the truth is they allowed more than enough food to enter gaza to fulfil the requirements as laid down by the WHO, and did not take into account the locally grown food.  You don't see many starving gazans with distended stomachs do you.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Simple. Don't read him.


I didn't.


----------



## cnm

Challenger said:


> This is interesting, he just regurgitates Zarhan's blog as "fact":


Well it is Delingpole after all.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Don't read him.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
Click to expand...


Don't talk about him then.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the survey we see this
> 
> This being the first time Israel was included in the list of countries rated in the survey, there is no evidence that current ratings are better or worse than historical views.
> 
> 
> So why was Israel slipped in at that time ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that was when the survey was being held?
> 
> Or to persecute Israel?
> 
> You be the judge.
Click to expand...





 So nothing to do with the rabid ANTISEMITISM running through the BBC  at the time


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> why even the BBC had to admit that it was ANTISEMITIC in the way the 4 questions were worded.


No I haven't, please cite and link.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Don't read him.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk about him then.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to restrict my freedom of speech? 

Really, that it has come to this on a free forum, people forcing one to shut up! 

One can't speak freely without being bullied by the local gang.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the truth, for some who can stomach it.
> 
> 
> Palestinians reveal the truth about Gaza 8216 Hamas wanted us butchered so it could win the media war against Israel 8217 James Delingpole
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't stand Delingpole, the expert on everything. From his writings on subjects I know something about it is obvious he has no credibility at all.
Click to expand...





 How about the source for the reports then  Mudar Zarhan, a Jordanian-Palestinian writer and activist at the Gatestone Institute. Just another nail in the coffin of hamas that will soon be ignored because of the many truths now coming out of gaza


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> So nothing to do with the rabid ANTISEMITISM running through the BBC  at the time


I see you choose 'persecution' as the reason for the inclusion of Israel in a poll. Normal people are not surprised.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Only if they read this board and the untruths posted by team Palestine. When the truth is they allowed more than enough food to enter gaza to fulfil the requirements as laid down by the WHO, and did not take into account the locally grown food.  You don't see many starving gazans with distended stomachs do you.


So you agree Israel restricted foodstuffs from entering?


----------



## Mindful

BBC admits:


BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Don't read him.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk about him then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to restrict my freedom of speech?
> 
> Really, that it has come to this on a free forum, people forcing one to shut up!
> 
> One can't speak freely without being bullied by the local gang.
Click to expand...



You should know. Being the chief perpetrator


----------



## Mindful

As long as the Balen Report remains hidden away from accusing eyes the BBC cannot be trusted.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the truth, for some who can stomach it.
> 
> 
> Palestinians reveal the truth about Gaza 8216 Hamas wanted us butchered so it could win the media war against Israel 8217 James Delingpole
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't stand Delingpole, the expert on everything. From his writings on subjects I know something about it is obvious he has no credibility at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is interesting, he just regurgitates Zarhan's blog as "fact":
> 
> "These quotes were collected by Mudar Zarhan, a Jordanian-Palestinian writer and activist at the Gatestone Institute, who used his contacts in the West Bank to secure secret interviews with friends and family members in Gaza. All spoke anonymously because of the understandable fear that if their identities were revealed they would face execution by the ruthless Hamas regime."
> 
> "All spoke anonymously because of the understandable fear that if their identities were revealed they would face execution by the ruthless Hamas regime." That's convenient, it could also mean the whole thing was made up by the Ministry of Hasbara and no-one could prove otherwise. Also "...friends and family members"? So all Hamas has to do is go round where the Zarhan family lives and kill them all (assuming the IDF/IAF haven't got there first); so what's the point of speaking anonymously? Publicity is the best if not only, defence in these circumstances.
Click to expand...






 What about the journalists reports showing hamas fired rockets from right outside their hotel, or the intimidations and threats used to alter journalists copy when it told the truth about hamas.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> You should know. Being the chief perpetrator


You are the one curtailing free speech.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> why even the BBC had to admit that it was ANTISEMITIC in the way the 4 questions were worded.
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't, please cite and link.
Click to expand...





 Start with this which is the questionnaire used

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Start with this which is the questionnaire used
> 
> http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


Where is the admission from the BBC that it was anti-Semitic?

Apart from which I see only one survey question:

_Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or 
mainly negative influence in the world._

What document are you looking at?


----------



## cnm

This is ludicrous.


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the slag what she called this video in another thread and why she gave such vocal support to the ex BNP nazi nick griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
Click to expand...


You are not only a fraud, you're a raging, desperate idiot.
The term "Holocaust Porn" means the images are salacious, not evidence of denial. As usual, your contorted efforts to polish your Jewish creds exposes you for the fraud we both know you to be. Your _unsubstantiated_ claim that Mindful's failure to take your bait on Griffin, given your bogus persona, is proof of nothing. Had you included a link to the discussion others could decide for themselves but given your dishonest nature, the claim is probably bullshit also.

SALACIOUS
_adjective_

(of writing, pictures, or talk) treating sexual matters in an indecent way and typically conveying undue interest in or enjoyment of the subject.

Synonyms: pornographic, obscene, indecent, crude, lewd, vulgar, dirty, filthy


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.



^^^^
Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start with this which is the questionnaire used
> 
> http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the admission from the BBC that it was anti-Semitic?
> 
> Apart from which I see only one survey question:
> 
> _Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or
> mainly negative influence in the world._
> 
> What document are you looking at?
Click to expand...


The heavily Muslim states (below) included in the poll skew it towards Jew-hate. I'd say that was the pollster's intent. What else explains the fact that this "global" poll of 25 countries includes 5 predominately Muslim states? In addition 3 states with large Muslim minorities were polled. I mean, what could possibly be the intent of asking such people how they feel about Israel?

Indonesia - 88%
Egypt - 95%
Turkey - 98%
Pakistan - 96%
Nigeria - 50%
India - 14% - the third-largest Muslim population and the largest Muslim population for a non-Muslim majority country.
Ghana - 18%
Russia - 14%


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> BBC admits:
> 
> 
> BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting



I find it galling that supposedly educated westerners used to Soviet Era stats are stupid enough to accept the figures of a terrorist organisation!! They are blatantly dishonest....read that as liars! They know full well that they are being useful idiots for murderers but are still cowardly enough to blame the innocent. They are pathetic scum.

Greg


----------



## Beelzebub

SAYIT said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
Click to expand...



It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
Noted.


----------



## gtopa1

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not only a fraud, you're a raging, desperate idiot.
> The term "Holocaust Porn" means the images are salacious, not evidence of denial. As usual, your contorted efforts to polish your Jewish creds exposes you for the fraud we both know you to be. Your _unsubstantiated_ claim that Mindful's failure to take your bait on Griffin, given your bogus persona, is proof of nothing. Had you included a link to the discussion others could decide for themselves but given your dishonest nature, the claim is probably bullshit also.
> 
> SALACIOUS
> _adjective_
> 
> (of writing, pictures, or talk) treating sexual matters in an indecent way and typically conveying undue interest in or enjoyment of the subject.
> 
> Synonyms: pornographic, obscene, indecent, crude, lewd, vulgar, dirty, filthy
Click to expand...


Oh dear; mindful was using the English language properly. No wonder the goose went off on an apoplectic tantrum. lol

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
Click to expand...


 

Greg


----------



## montelatici

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
Click to expand...




gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC admits:
> 
> 
> BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it galling that supposedly educated westerners used to Soviet Era stats are stupid enough to accept the figures of a terrorist organisation!! They are blatantly dishonest....read that as liars! They know full well that they are being useful idiots for murderers but are still cowardly enough to blame the innocent. They are pathetic scum.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


It surprises me that supposedly educated westerners fall for the Orwellian techniques used by GTOPA that make the Palestinian victims the murderers, and the Israeli murderers the victims.

The numbers are UN numbers you dimwit.

"the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that 69 percent of the total killed were civilians."

The U.N. says 7 in 10 Palestinians killed in Gaza were civilians. Israel disagrees. - The Washington Post


----------



## gtopa1

Does a poor little bloke from a poor little country that even NSW didn't want and left stranded out in the Pacific feeling bullied?? lmao. Poor widdle sheep herder!!

Greg


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


As with all fanatics, they conceal that secret doubt.


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC admits:
> 
> 
> BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it galling that supposedly educated westerners used to Soviet Era stats are stupid enough to accept the figures of a terrorist organisation!! They are blatantly dishonest....read that as liars! They know full well that they are being useful idiots for murderers but are still cowardly enough to blame the innocent. They are pathetic scum.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It surprises me that supposedly educated westerners fall for the Orwellian techniques used by GTOPA that make the Palestinian victims the murderers, and the Israeli murderers the victims.
> 
> The numbers are UN numbers you dimwit.
> 
> "the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that 69 percent of the total killed were civilians."
> 
> The U.N. says 7 in 10 Palestinians killed in Gaza were civilians. Israel disagrees. - The Washington Post
Click to expand...


I am NOT surprised that useful idiots use the stats of a terrorist org to denigrate a State defending itself from a bunch of murdering scum who have used terror tactics on their own people to murder its own citizens who oppose them. Gaza is a tragedy and the butchers are Hamas!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> The heavily Muslim states (below) included in the poll skew it towards Jew-hate. I'd say that was the pollster's intent. What else explains the fact that this "global" poll of 25 countries includes 5 predominately Muslim states? In addition 3 states with large Muslim minorities were polled. I mean, what could possibly be the intent of asking such people how they feel about Israel?


Muslim are over 20% of world population you poor little persecuted person.


----------



## cnm

I'm not sure what the argument is here. Are people disagreeing with the poll results, rather are they saying Israel is regarded as having more positive influence than the poll records?

If so, front up with your evidence.


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC admits:
> 
> 
> BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it galling that supposedly educated westerners used to Soviet Era stats are stupid enough to accept the figures of a terrorist organisation!! They are blatantly dishonest....read that as liars! They know full well that they are being useful idiots for murderers but are still cowardly enough to blame the innocent. They are pathetic scum.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It surprises me that supposedly educated westerners fall for the Orwellian techniques used by GTOPA that make the Palestinian victims the murderers, and the Israeli murderers the victims.
> 
> The numbers are UN numbers you dimwit.
> 
> "the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that 69 percent of the total killed were civilians."
> 
> The U.N. says 7 in 10 Palestinians killed in Gaza were civilians. Israel disagrees. - The Washington Post
Click to expand...


The SOURCE of the data are Hamas propagandists. Read your own quoted material!

Greg


----------



## Beelzebub

gtopa1 said:


> Does a poor little bloke from a poor little country that even NSW didn't want and left stranded out in the Pacific feeling bullied?? lmao. Poor widdle sheep herder!!
> 
> Greg



Really?
I mean Really?   You have nothing better to do that try to formulate geographical insults?

Get a life Greg.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
Click to expand...


^^^
More pompous drivel from the self-proclaimed "superior" stylist.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> This is ludicrous.



Which, ironically, is how normal people see your drivel.


----------



## RoccoR

gtopa1, montelatici, Beelzebub, SAYIT, _et al,_

I'm still trying to determine how these various bean counters make a distinction between a Gaza "civilian" and a "non-civilian."



gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC admits:
> 
> BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it galling that supposedly educated westerners used to Soviet Era stats are stupid enough to accept the figures of a terrorist organisation!! They are blatantly dishonest....read that as liars! They know full well that they are being useful idiots for murderers but are still cowardly enough to blame the innocent. They are pathetic scum.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It surprises me that supposedly educated westerners fall for the Orwellian techniques used by GTOPA that make the Palestinian victims the murderers, and the Israeli murderers the victims.
> 
> The numbers are UN numbers you dimwit.
> 
> "the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that 69 percent of the total killed were civilians."
> 
> The U.N. says 7 in 10 Palestinians killed in Gaza were civilians. Israel disagrees. - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The SOURCE of the data are Hamas propagandists. Read your own quoted material!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)
*
How do you count "Human Shields?"


*Conclusive Proof Hamas Uses Palestinians as Human Shields...*
Conclusive Proof Hamas Uses Palestinians as Human Shields Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com
Aug 07, 2014 · For the past four weeks, as the war has raged in Gaza, Israel has repeatedly pointed to the Hamas strategy of using civilians as human shields.Palestinian ...

*Hamas Caught Using Human Shields in Gaza - IDF Blog | …*
IDF Blog The Official Blog of the Israel Defense Forces - The Israel Defense Forces blog Your source for news from the field ground-breaking technology and stories from the men and women fighting to defend Israel.
Hamas uses graphics such as the one below in order to assure Palestinians in Gaza that that they can become heroes by acting as human shields.
How do you count children who have been to HAMAS Training Camps?


*Hamas trains 100,000 school children as terrorists in ...*
Hamas trains 100 000 school children as terrorists in special summer camps photos 
... Hamas is offering camps for Gaza's children that provide them ... the liberation of "all of Palestine." ... to involve Gaza youth in its terrorist ...

*Hamas Groups Run Brutal Summer Camps for Palestinian Kids*
www.news.com.au/world/hamas-groups-run-brutal-summer-camps-for...
Jun 11, 2014 · Hamas groups run brutal summer camps for Palestinian kids ... Duringtraining, the children learn to shoot weapons ... class Hamas as a terrorist ...
How do you count civilians that provide material support to Hamas and it affiliated and associate terrorist groups?

*Hamas’s Khalid Mishal on the Gaza War, Tunnels, and ISIS*


Therefore, what Hamas and other resistance factions are doing in Gaza, with the full support of our people ... They start in Gaza, and they exit near civilian communities, Kerem Shalom, Ein Hashlosha, and I think 14 …Vanity Fair · 10/21/2014​What is the criteria being used to get these ratios and hard numbers?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT

montelatici said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to watching you ape my superior style in future.  It may stand you in good stead for when you grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Typically pompous, self-impressed Nazi poster, better known as!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that despite your name, you have nothing to say of worth.
> Noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC admits:
> 
> 
> BBC and NYT Admit Gazan Civilian Casualty Stats Not Credible HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it galling that supposedly educated westerners used to Soviet Era stats are stupid enough to accept the figures of a terrorist organisation!! They are blatantly dishonest....read that as liars! They know full well that they are being useful idiots for murderers but are still cowardly enough to blame the innocent. They are pathetic scum.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It surprises me that supposedly educated westerners fall for the Orwellian techniques used by GTOPA that make the Palestinian victims the murderers, and the Israeli murderers the victims.
> 
> The numbers are UN numbers you dimwit.
> 
> "the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that 69 percent of the total killed were civilians."
> 
> The U.N. says 7 in 10 Palestinians killed in Gaza were civilians. Israel disagrees. - The Washington Post
Click to expand...


The numbers do not prove that Israelis are "murderers" but rather that war isn't fair.
It is interesting to note the mountain of attention afforded the Israeli/Palestinian conflict when since 2000 fewer than 6000 people have been killed "either directly or as an indirect consequence of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict." Clearly that is 6000 more than any normal person would desire (there are some here who lament that pitifully low number) but considering the numbers in other conflicts it is strange so much time, money and international hand-wringing is devoted to this comparatively small conflict. I wonder why that is?

 - See more at: Israeli-Palestinian fatalities since 2000 - OCHA Special Focus 31 August 2007


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> I'm not sure what the argument is here. Are people disagreeing with the poll results, rather are they saying Israel is regarded as having more positive influence than the poll records?
> 
> If so, front up with your evidence.


 
Already did. Any poll can be skewed to encourage the desired result. Asking Muslims what they think of Israel is guaranteed to skew the results.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Already did. Any poll can be skewed to encourage the desired result. Asking Muslims what they think of Israel is guaranteed to skew the results.


 You have not presented evidence as to your perceived level of Israel's positive influence. That means poll results.

Pretending that Muslims are part of the world population who don't get a voice will not work.

Normal people think Israel casts itself as a victim of persecution and does not want to be held resposible for the reputation derived from its actions.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did. Any poll can be skewed to encourage the desired result. Asking Muslims what they think of Israel is guaranteed to skew the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not presented evidence as to your perceived level of Israel's positive influence. That means poll results.
> 
> Pretending that Muslims are part of the world population who don't get a voice will not work.
> 
> Normal people think Israel casts itself as a victim of persecution and does not want to be held resposible for the reputation derived from its actions.
Click to expand...


The issue isn't Israel's positive influence but rather the skewed nature of your poll.

In this case asking Muslims to judge Israel is a recipe for a predetermined outcome ... a negative view of Israel. In other words, the fix was in and the poll is of no value.

Normal people think anyone who spends hours at an obscure message board just to spew their hate for Israel are very strange.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> The issue isn't Israel's positive influence but rather the skewed nature of your poll.


Yes, Israel's reputation is the issue, that is what this thread is about.
You still haven't presented your evidence as to Israel's reputation for positive influence, merely denied that presented.

From this can be deduced you do not have any positive polls and you are denying the presented polls because you don't like the implications of the way Israel is regarded. You appear to be demanding Israel's  neighbours' opinions be discounted.

Which is hilarious. Israel is determined to act as it sees fit, in the face of world disapproval, then demands that its reputation does not reflect its actions. 

All the while Israel's apologists insist that the world is not actually disapproving, and that anyone who points out the world's (normal people's) opinion hates Israel.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue isn't Israel's positive influence but rather the skewed nature of your poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Israel's reputation is the issue, that is what this thread is about.
> You still haven't presented your evidence as to Israel's reputation for positive influence, merely denied that presented.
> 
> From this can be deduced you do not have any positive polls and you are denying the presented polls because you don't like the implications of the way Israel is regarded. You appear to be demanding Israel's  neighbours' opinions be discounted.
> 
> Which is hilarious. Israel is determined to act as it sees fit, in the face of world disapproval, then demands that its reputation does not reflect its actions.
> 
> All the while Israel's apologists insist that the world is not actually disapproving, and that anyone who points out the world's (normal people's) opinion hates Israel.
Click to expand...


Woo. You really are as stupid as you appear. The poll did not attempt to measure any country's "positive influence" but rather questioned Muslims regarding their hate for Israel and got very predictable results.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Woo. You really are as stupid as you appear. The poll did not attempt to measure any country's "positive influence" but rather questioned Muslims regarding their hate for Israel and got very predictable results.



How persecuted can one victim be?

_*The 2013 Country Ratings Poll, conducted by GlobeScan/PIPA*

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf

*Questionnaire*
I would now like to ask your impressions of some specific countries.
M1A. 
Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or 
mainly negative influence in the world_


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. You really are as stupid as you appear. The poll did not attempt to measure any country's "positive influence" but rather questioned Muslims regarding their hate for Israel and got very predictable results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How persecuted can one victim be?
> 
> _*The 2013 Country Ratings Poll, conducted by GlobeScan/PIPA*
> 
> http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
> 
> *Questionnaire*
> I would now like to ask your impressions of some specific countries.
> M1A.
> Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or
> mainly negative influence in the world_
Click to expand...


Wow. You really are every bit as dim as your posts make you seem.
The heavily Muslim states (below) included in the poll skew it towards Jew-hate. I'd say that was the pollster's intent. What else explains the fact that this "global" poll of 25 countries includes 5 predominately Muslim states? In addition 3 states with large Muslim minorities were polled. I mean, what could possibly be the intent of asking such people how they feel about Israel?

Indonesia - 88% Muslim
Egypt - 95%
Turkey - 98%
Pakistan - 96%
Nigeria - 50%
India - 14% - the third-largest Muslim population and the largest Muslim population for a non-Muslim majority country.
Ghana - 18%
Russia - 14%


----------



## cnm

These dudes will say anything in the face of any evidence in order to disguise Israel's position and reputation in the world. But really, is it so bad to be ranked next to North Korea? After all North Korea is a democratic republic.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> What else explains the fact that this "global" poll of 25 countries includes 5 predominately Muslim states?


Hoho, the victim wants nearly a quarter of the world excluded from commenting on Israel while still allowing them to comment on the rest of the world. A clear case of persecution. It would be an amusing dance to watch if it wasn't so desperate.

_Muslims constitute the world's second largest religious group. According to a 2010 study and released January 2011,[1][2] Islam has 1.57 billion adherents, making up over 23% of the world population.

Islam by country - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia_


----------



## cnm

Joining a couple of Muslim countries at the bottom of the tabIe. Is that fair I ask you? I mean Muslim countries would have commented on Iran and Pakistan.* Unfair! *Especially as India was asked about Pakistan. Is that anyway to run a poll?

Israel 21%
North Korea 19%
Pakistan 15%
Iran 15%

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else explains the fact that this "global" poll of 25 countries includes 5 predominately Muslim states?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, the victim wants nearly a quarter of the world excluded from commenting on Israel while still allowing them to comment on the rest of the world. A clear case of persecution. It would be an amusing dance to watch if it wasn't so desperate.
> 
> _Muslims constitute the world's second largest religious group. According to a 2010 study and released January 2011,[1][2] Islam has 1.57 billion adherents, making up over 23% of the world population.
> 
> Islam by country - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia_
Click to expand...

Who gives a rat's ass how many Pedophile-Followers come crawling out of the woodwork? Phukk 'em. Stop it. Yer scarin' the dogs in the back yard.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else explains the fact that this "global" poll of 25 countries includes 5 predominately Muslim states?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, the victim wants nearly a quarter of the world excluded from commenting on Israel while still allowing them to comment on the rest of the world. A clear case of persecution. It would be an amusing dance to watch if it wasn't so desperate.
> 
> _Muslims constitute the world's second largest religious group. According to a 2010 study and released January 2011,[1][2] Islam has 1.57 billion adherents, making up over 23% of the world population.
> 
> Islam by country - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia_
Click to expand...


Hoho ... the idiot wants to use Muslim opinion to determine Israel's popularity.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> Joining a couple of Muslim countries at the bottom of the tabIe. Is that fair I ask you? I mean Muslim countries would have commented on Iran and Pakistan.* Unfair! *Especially as India was asked about Pakistan. Is that anyway to run a poll?
> 
> Israel 21%
> North Korea 19%
> Pakistan 15%
> Iran 15%
> 
> http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


 
Woo. You really are reaching. India is just one country. Fully 5 of those countries polled were majority Muslim and 3 more have significant Muslim minorities but you must ignore such an obvious imbalance or you'd have nothing to whine about. Yeah, for the poll to be valid on Israel the 5 Muslim Majority nation's should be excluded.


----------



## montelatici

"Israel's negative rating rose by 10% in the US (from 31% to 41%) and in the UK (50% to 60%). Opinions on Israel also became more negative in Canada, Kenya, Indonesia, Australia, Portugal, Spain and Brazil."


Poll Israel among the world s least popular countries


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Yeah, for the poll to be valid on Israel the 5 Muslim Majority nation's should be excluded.


Mummy they're picking on me, it's not fair. Everyone really likes me.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Yeah, for the poll to be valid on Israel the 5 Muslim Majority nation's should be excluded.


Because Muslims aren't people?


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Woo. You really are reaching. India is just one country.


Of course I'm reaching, I'm mocking your statistical blindness.


----------



## Kondor3

Doesn't matter.

Israel is engaged in a Life-and-Death Struggle, not a Popularity Contest.

Some sizable minority percentage of the world's population are the same religious 'confession' as Israel's adversary.

Some sizable minority percentage of the world's population hail from countries where anti-Semitic (anti-Jewish) behaviors, pogroms and persecutions are commonplace, either in the present tense or in recent decades and centuries.

Some sizable minority percentage of the world's population do not understand that retreating to the 1967 borders will spell the death of the State of Israel - a slow death.

Some sizable minority percentage of the world's population understands that Israel cannot retreat to the 1967 borders but does not care, regardless.

For some odd reason, Israel chooses to focus upon its survival, rather than winning Miss Congeniality at the UN.


----------



## montelatici

Most colonial enterprises focus upon their survival.  Most late 19th century and 20th century colonial enterprises did not survive.  Israel as  Jew ruled state will also not survive.  It will, hopefully, become a secular state with all people having equal civil rights including the Jews as a minority.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> Most colonial enterprises focus upon their survival.  Most late 19th century and 20th century colonial enterprises did not survive.  Israel as  Jew ruled state will also not survive.  It will, hopefully, become a secular state with all people having equal civil rights including the Jews as a minority.


That's a fine anti-Israel, pro-Palestinian sentiment, but it has very little connection to Reality - present or future tense.

One need look no further than the Palestinians own propaganda maps of shrinking Palestinian-controlled lands, to know the truth of that.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, for the poll to be valid on Israel the 5 Muslim Majority nation's should be excluded.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Muslims aren't people?
Click to expand...

 
Now you are just being stupid.


----------



## Len62

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> why even the BBC had to admit that it was ANTISEMITIC in the way the 4 questions were worded.
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't, please cite and link.
Click to expand...


Neither have I so it'll be good to read Phoenall's link .


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. You really are reaching. India is just one country.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm reaching, I'm mocking your statistical blindness.
Click to expand...


And I'm mocking yours.


----------



## cnm

No, you are denying the reality of Israel's reputation for some obscure reason, as though if you deny the truth Israel will be perceived as having a more positive influence on the world.

Whatever floats your boat.


SAYIT said:


> Because Muslims aren't people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just being stupid.
Click to expand...

You are the one who doesn't want them included in a survey of people's perceptions. It is therefore fair to conclude you see them as unpeople.


----------



## cnm

Len62 said:


> Neither have I so it'll be good to read Phoenall's link .


Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Israel is engaged in a Life-and-Death Struggle, not a Popularity Contest.


Yet Israel is getting more isolated as it loses popularity. One would have though that to be a concern in a life and death struggle. For instance what happens if its popularity in the US falls further?

Anyway, the American Jewish community and Israel seem to consider Israel's reputation to be more important than you do. Pity it hasn't yet worked out the best way to repair it.


_*Us and them*_

Israel and the world Us and them The Economist

_The army sniffs at a reallocation of resources. (“Planes cost more than a blogger,” says an army spokesman.) But there are signs that some in government are taking notice. Yuval Steinitz, the strategic-affairs minister, is seeking 100m shekels to co-ordinate efforts by the army, the foreign ministry, the government press office and other bodies to combat delegitimisation. In the recent Gaza campaign, the government has co-opted universities to its war effort. Several have established “war rooms” with banks of computers where student volunteers use army talking-points to rebut social-media attacks._


_*Young Americans and Israel*
_
Young Americans and Israel a disconnect Rob Eshman Jewish Journal

_The new concern in the American-Jewish community is the number 25. According to a Gallup poll conducted in the midst of the Gaza war, 42 percent of all Americans supported Israel’s action. Among people aged 18 to 29, that number was 25 percent.

This set off all the usual alarm bells here and in Israel. Israel has one great and powerful ally in the world — the United States of America. But that support ultimately depends on the will of the people. And the young people — they’re not so willing.

“Israelis need to look both outward and within,” Israeli columnist Nahum Barnea wrote this week in Yediot Aharanot. “Israel is at a nadir in its foreign relations. The problem begins with public opinion in the West, including Jewish public opinion in the United States. … Israel is losing the young people.”
_


----------



## Kondor3

I don't think that Israel has much to worry about, when it comes to public opinion in the United States.

The most recent (during Gaza War II) polls here in the US tell us all we need to know, for now.

And, of course, when pitching the Israelis versus their Muslim counterparts... post 9-11 sentiment puts the cap on that.


----------



## cnm

Yes, you've said you don't see much to worry about. You seem to be alone in that state of bliss. I mean young Jewish Americans are not supporting Israel's actions, let alone normal people.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Yes, you've said you don't see much to worry about. You seem to be alone in that state of bliss. *I mean young Jewish Americans are not supporting Israel's actions, let alone normal people*.



*Whoopsie...*

*"Your Honor, the prosecution rests."*

*




*


----------



## cnm

What, you're going to deny that now?

Well, you can go on denying Israel has a PR problem as long as you like, a state of bliss is hard to leave, fair enough.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> No, you are denying the reality of Israel's reputation for some obscure reason, as though if you deny the truth Israel will be perceived as having a more positive influence on the world.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Muslims aren't people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just being stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who doesn't want them included in a survey of people's perceptions. It is therefore fair to conclude you see them as unpeople.
Click to expand...

 
Not at all. I have no problem admitting that Israel is very unpopular in Muslim majority countries and that tends to skew any poll in which 5 of the 25 nations polled are majority Muslim and 3 more have substantial Muslim minorities.
Can you admit the skew was both predictable and intentional?


----------



## toastman

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are denying the reality of Israel's reputation for some obscure reason, as though if you deny the truth Israel will be perceived as having a more positive influence on the world.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Muslims aren't people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just being stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who doesn't want them included in a survey of people's perceptions. It is therefore fair to conclude you see them as unpeople.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I have no problem admitting that Israel is very unpopular in Muslim majority countries and that tends to skew any poll in which 5 of the 25 nations polled are majority Muslim and 3 more have substantial Muslim minorities.
> Can you admit the skew was both predictable and intentional?
Click to expand...

Are you guys talking about that stupid poll again ? Aside from what you said Sayit, only 24 000 people were polled. And then the deluded pro Palestinians here run around saying "Look, the whole world hates Israel!!"


----------



## I.P.Freely

SAYIT said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your unsubstantiated claims are hardly evidence which would enable an informed opinion of Mindful but judging just from the posts in this thread, it's not she who is the Nazi slag but rather you, Fraud.
> You may find it interesting to know that the Nazis were not right wing but rather socialists as in "National SOCIALIST German Workers' Party."
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not only a fraud, you're a raging, desperate idiot.
> The term "Holocaust Porn" means the images are salacious, not evidence of denial. As usual, your contorted efforts to polish your Jewish creds exposes you for the fraud we both know you to be. Your _unsubstantiated_ claim that Mindful's failure to take your bait on Griffin, given your bogus persona, is proof of nothing. Had you included a link to the discussion others could decide for themselves but given your dishonest nature, the claim is probably bullshit also.
> 
> SALACIOUS
> _adjective_
> 
> (of writing, pictures, or talk) treating sexual matters in an indecent way and typically conveying undue interest in or enjoyment of the subject.
> 
> Synonyms: pornographic, obscene, indecent, crude, lewd, vulgar, dirty, filthy
Click to expand...

You ignorant goy twat, Holocaust porn was coined to describe a cartoon magazine that described fantasy camps where the male inmates  had sex with the female guards etc.Its very strange that the goy slag does not seek to defend her disgustingly anti-Semitic statement or her failure to accept that her hero Griffin is an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like her.I suppose you sniffing goy mongrels have a duty to protect your goy bitch at all costs.
Ps after the war I could count my mother and fathers Polish and Austrian relatives on one hand.
Pps   Your unsubstantiated claimgo to posts 184, 243, 278, from my link to the thread. I repeat the silence was deafening, I presume goy that you would condemn Griffin for his Holocaust denial and his anti-Semitic statements?


----------



## Beelzebub

Here it the chart, showing progression over time.






Three things of note.
The countries which like Israel most are those most easily bought (Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria, US/Canada).
China - with no significant history of association to either Jews or Israel, and a need to see the world objectively - has a low opinion of Israel.
They have stopped asking Egypt.  Which as your previous employer clearly "would not give you a reference".

This 360° review is not going so well for Israel...


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start with this which is the questionnaire used
> 
> http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the admission from the BBC that it was anti-Semitic?
> 
> Apart from which I see only one survey question:
> 
> _Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or
> mainly negative influence in the world._
> 
> What document are you looking at?
Click to expand...




 The actual poll carried out for the BBC, as I said heavily biased against Israel. And the other 3 questions were all asked about Israel.

 The BBC admitted that they were biased against Israel after 2 enquiries conducted by them selves said so, the first was hushed up because it damned the BBC for its anti-Semitic stance.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Here it the chart, showing progression over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three things of note.
> The countries which like Israel most are those most easily bought (Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria, US/Canada).
> China - with no significant history of association to either Jews or Israel, and a need to see the world objectively - has a low opinion of Israel.
> They have stopped asking Egypt.  Which as your previous employer clearly "would not give you a reference".
> 
> This 360° review is not going so well for Israel...






 A fixed poll is not valid and as the original questions asked show this was one fixed poll


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it the chart, showing progression over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three things of note.
> The countries which like Israel most are those most easily bought (Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria, US/Canada).
> China - with no significant history of association to either Jews or Israel, and a need to see the world objectively - has a low opinion of Israel.
> They have stopped asking Egypt.  Which as your previous employer clearly "would not give you a reference".
> 
> This 360° review is not going so well for Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fixed poll is not valid and as the original questions asked show this was one fixed poll
Click to expand...

Oh Phoney, to you any poll that doesn't agree with your views is "fixed", the same with historians, politicians, the general public....I bet you even had your dog "fixed"


----------



## Mindful

Is Bill Maher a "normal person"?


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not only a fraud, you're a raging, desperate idiot.
> The term "Holocaust Porn" means the images are salacious, not evidence of denial. As usual, your contorted efforts to polish your Jewish creds exposes you for the fraud we both know you to be. Your _unsubstantiated_ claim that Mindful's failure to take your bait on Griffin, given your bogus persona, is proof of nothing. Had you included a link to the discussion others could decide for themselves but given your dishonest nature, the claim is probably bullshit also.
> 
> SALACIOUS
> _adjective_
> 
> (of writing, pictures, or talk) treating sexual matters in an indecent way and typically conveying undue interest in or enjoyment of the subject.
> 
> Synonyms: pornographic, obscene, indecent, crude, lewd, vulgar, dirty, filthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ignorant goy twat, Holocaust porn was coined to describe a cartoon magazine that described fantasy camps where the male inmates  had sex with the female guards etc.Its very strange that the goy slag does not seek to defend her disgustingly anti-Semitic statement or her failure to accept that her hero Griffin is an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like her.I suppose you sniffing goy mongrels have a duty to protect your goy bitch at all costs.
> Ps after the war I could count my mother and fathers Polish and Austrian relatives on one hand.
> Pps   Your unsubstantiated claimgo to posts 184, 243, 278, from my link to the thread. I repeat the silence was deafening, I presume goy that you would condemn Griffin for his Holocaust denial and his anti-Semitic statements?
Click to expand...

Listen you buffoon; your twatting about the place shows you have no balls at all!! Griffin was correct about the pedo ring. get over it you asshole!!!

And Griffin is as big an asshole as you for his batshit crazy antisemitism, pork-eating fraud!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Who the hell cares what others think of Israel?? You'll get the same answers if you ask those same countries about the USA!!! Stuff 'em!!

Greg


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> Is Bill Maher a "normal person"?



He is very funny which is not normal. So I would concur he is not a normal person. But I do agree with his views on dangers of religious fanaticism.

(Note: I am not commenting on the quoted video. I have not even seen it as it failed to play for me.)


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Bill Maher a "normal person"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very funny which is not normal. So I would concur he is not a normal person. But I do agree with his views on dangers of religious fanaticism.
> 
> (Note: I am not commenting on the quoted video. I have not even seen it as it failed to play for me.)
Click to expand...



He was pretty good on it. Concerning Israel. 

And Helen Thomas. lol


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Not at all. I have no problem admitting that Israel is very unpopular in Muslim majority countries and that tends to skew any poll in which 5 of the 25 nations polled are majority Muslim and 3 more have substantial Muslim minorities.
> Can you admit the skew was both predictable and intentional?


No, all I can admit is that you are casting Israel as a victim of persecution when it is treated the same as other countries.


----------



## cnm

toastman said:


> And then the deluded pro Palestinians here run around saying "Look, the whole world hates Israel!!"


Yup, pro Palestinians like the Jerusalem Post are saying Israel is one of the least popular countries in the world.

I don't know why you guys can't just accept that Israel won't be liked until it changes its behaviour. Is that such a hard thing?


----------



## gtopa1

Israel is a target; they will never be a victim again!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Changes its behaviour. lol

Like permitting suicide bombers to roam in and out at will.

Bus loads of Israelis (including Arabs) exploding every other  day on the streets of Tel Aviv. Then there are the shopping malls.

THAT sort of behaviour.


----------



## Challenger

gtopa1 said:


> Israel is a target; they will never be a victim again!!!
> 
> Greg


Israel has never been a victim, ever. Jewish/Yiddish Europeans were the victims of a bunch of Right-wing, racist thugs, thats a real tragedy.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Who the hell cares what others think of Israel?? You'll get the same answers if you ask those same countries about the USA!!! Stuff 'em!!
> 
> Greg


Once again you display your ignorance, your default behaviour, even though the link has been constantly posted. 

Not that you reading the poll would make any difference to your comprehension of it.

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I have no problem admitting that Israel is very unpopular in Muslim majority countries and that tends to skew any poll in which 5 of the 25 nations polled are majority Muslim and 3 more have substantial Muslim minorities.
> Can you admit the skew was both predictable and intentional?
> 
> 
> 
> No, all I can admit is that you are casting Israel as a victim of persecution when it is treated the same as other countries.
Click to expand...



Crap. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Changes its behaviour. lol.


I'm sure a realist such as yourself is happy to admit Israel deserves the reputation it goes by in the world.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Crap. Nothing more, nothing less.


Well it might be pretty crappy to treat Israel the same as other countries, but what would you? I mean exactly the same question was asked about Israel to exactly the same respondents as was asked about all the surveyed countries.

It should be left out of the survey? Somethings are better not said? Normal people's opinions should not be heard?


----------



## cnm

Amazing there is such resistance to information. Really it amounts to a culture of denial.

No wonder they stopped including Egypt.


----------



## cnm

Oh. You think Israel's reputation undeserved? That normal people have the wrong idea?


----------



## toastman

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then the deluded pro Palestinians here run around saying "Look, the whole world hates Israel!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, pro Palestinians like the Jerusalem Post are saying Israel is one of the least popular countries in the world.
> 
> I don't know why you guys can't just accept that Israel won't be liked until it changes its behaviour. Is that such a hard thing?
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about Israel being popular or not. I said that pro Palestinians talk about Israel being 'hated'.

I know Israel is not a popular country. 

One thing I know for sure is that during the second Intifada, Israels popularity among the world was much higher and that's because Israelis were getting killed every other day. But now, Israel has found ways to avoid civilian casualties from terrorism.


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat goy, ask the slag what she called this video, and why she gave such vocal support to the fascist holocaust denier Nick Griffin. So dont deflect ask the question, but of course you wont because you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just post a link to her comments and let us determine what she meant? Clearly if there is a Nazi skank on this thread it is YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was something to do with Griffin's prediction of the July 7th attacks. Even the mainstream press was talking about it.
> 
> But this is not Freely's real beef. It's  more dark and Freudian than that.
> He gets something into his jaws to gnaw on, and will pursue it relentlessly for weeks, even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesia let me refresh your memory UK Pakistani men sexually abused 1400 young minor girls Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 297 you referred to the Dimbleby newsreel of the liberation of Bergen Belsen showing horrendous scenes of mass murder as Holocaust Porn. The obvious inference from this obscene description is that the  holocaust was fantasy, this you confirmed in the thread when I asked you several times to condemn your hero Nick Griffin for both his anti Semitic and his holocaust denial statements.....your silence was deafening.
> The Holocaust Porn comment on its own make you a rabid anti Semite, you disgust me drek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not only a fraud, you're a raging, desperate idiot.
> The term "Holocaust Porn" means the images are salacious, not evidence of denial. As usual, your contorted efforts to polish your Jewish creds exposes you for the fraud we both know you to be. Your _unsubstantiated_ claim that Mindful's failure to take your bait on Griffin, given your bogus persona, is proof of nothing. Had you included a link to the discussion others could decide for themselves but given your dishonest nature, the claim is probably bullshit also.
> 
> SALACIOUS
> _adjective_
> 
> (of writing, pictures, or talk) treating sexual matters in an indecent way and typically conveying undue interest in or enjoyment of the subject.
> 
> Synonyms: pornographic, obscene, indecent, crude, lewd, vulgar, dirty, filthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ignorant goy twat, Holocaust porn was coined to describe a cartoon magazine that described fantasy camps where the male inmates  had sex with the female guards etc.Its very strange that the goy slag does not seek to defend her disgustingly anti-Semitic statement or her failure to accept that her hero Griffin is an anti Semite and Holocaust denier like her.I suppose you sniffing goy mongrels have a duty to protect your goy bitch at all costs.
> Ps after the war I could count my mother and fathers Polish and Austrian relatives on one hand.
> Pps   Your unsubstantiated claimgo to posts 184, 243, 278, from my link to the thread. I repeat the silence was deafening, I presume goy that you would condemn Griffin for his Holocaust denial and his anti-Semitic statements?
Click to expand...


You've posted nothing she said anything proving Griffin is her hero and you are free to apply any meaning you like to the term "Holocaust porn" but doing so just exposes you for the Nazi fraud we both know you to be. You seem desperate to deflect from that fact.


----------



## SAYIT

Beelzebub said:


> Here it the chart, showing progression over time.
> 
> 
> Three things of note.
> The countries which like Israel most are those most easily bought (Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria, US/Canada).
> China - with no significant history of association to either Jews or Israel, and a need to see the world objectively - has a low opinion of Israel.
> They have stopped asking Egypt.  Which as your previous employer clearly "would not give you a reference".
> 
> This 360° review is not going so well for Israel...



So when in trouble you just lie. Got it! Egypt was indeed polled and if you really believe Israel bought the countries you named to enhance their image you are far sicker (and waaay more desperate) than I thought humanly possible.


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> [QUOTE="Phoenall, post: 10109591, member: 35705
> A fixed poll is not valid and as the original questions asked show this was one fixed poll


Oh Phoney, to you any poll that doesn't agree with your views is "fixed", the same with historians, politicians, the general public....I bet you even had your dog "fixed" [/QUOTE]

Politicians, historians and the GP had nothing to do with that "poll" but too many Muslims certainly managed to skew it to the point of irrelevance.


----------



## Coyote

Thread has been partially cleaned.  With a lot of new (and returning old) folks posting in IP, I think it might be a good idea to review the rules.

IP operates under Zone 2 Rules, not Wild Wild West Rules:

"Zone 2": Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. *Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.
*
This means that posts must contain more than a "lip service" to the content.  As always, the Flame Zone is available for flame festivities - take it there please.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> Changes its behaviour. lol
> 
> Like permitting suicide bombers to roam in and out at will.
> 
> Bus loads of Israelis (including Arabs) exploding every other  day on the streets of Tel Aviv. Then there are the shopping malls.
> 
> THAT sort of behaviour.



Not murdering thousands of non-Jew women, children and other civilians every two  yearw or so would be an improvement.


----------



## Challenger

Mindful said:


> Changes its behaviour. lol
> 
> Like permitting suicide bombers to roam in and out at will.
> 
> Bus loads of Israelis (including Arabs) exploding every other  day on the streets of Tel Aviv. Then there are the shopping malls.
> 
> THAT sort of behaviour.


The Palestinian stopped using suicide bombers


SAYIT said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Phoenall, post: 10109591, member: 35705
> A fixed poll is not valid and as the original questions asked show this was one fixed poll
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Phoney, to you any poll that doesn't agree with your views is "fixed", the same with historians, politicians, the general public....I bet you even had your dog "fixed"
Click to expand...


Politicians, historians and the GP had nothing to do with that "poll" but too many Muslims certainly managed to skew it to the point of irrelevance.[/QUOTE]

There are Muslims in the U.S. UK. E.U. etc. Are you saying that Muslims cannot voice an opinion because they are Muslim? I recall there have been posts here stating Muslims supporting Israel, so it's a fallacy to assume all Muslims hold the same opinions about any subject.


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> There are Muslims in the U.S. UK. E.U. etc. Are you saying that Muslims cannot voice an opinion because they are Muslim?



You're being stupid. Rather than ASSUME what I mean, simply read my posts without applying your meanings.
5 of the 25 countries polled were MUSLIM MAJORITY ... some nearly 100%! 
I SPECIFICALLY said using the opinion of the Muslim majority countries in that poll skews the findings, rendering them predictable and irrelevant. I said NOTHING of discounting the opinion of Muslim minority (some with significant Muslim minorities) countries. I mean, if you can't comprehend that, get an adult to help you.


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changes its behaviour. lol
> 
> Like permitting suicide bombers to roam in and out at will.
> 
> Bus loads of Israelis (including Arabs) exploding every other  day on the streets of Tel Aviv. Then there are the shopping malls.
> 
> THAT sort of behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinian stopped using suicide bombers.
Click to expand...


Only after Israel built that security fence. I told you it would save lives (which seems to be a prob for you anti-Israel posters).


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I have no problem admitting that Israel is very unpopular in Muslim majority countries and that tends to skew any poll in which 5 of the 25 nations polled are majority Muslim and 3 more have substantial Muslim minorities.
> Can you admit the skew was both predictable and intentional?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, all I can admit is that you are casting Israel as a victim of persecution when it is treated the same as other countries.
Click to expand...

 
Then you simply are too cowardly to admit that stacking the polling deck with 5 (of 25 polled) Muslim majority countries yielded a result that was both predictable (anti-Israel) and intentional.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then the deluded pro Palestinians here run around saying "Look, the whole world hates Israel!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, pro Palestinians like the Jerusalem Post are saying Israel is one of the least popular countries in the world.
Click to expand...


You are being disingenuous (or just stupid). JPost is simply regurgitating the poll's results which, thanks to the preponderance of Muslim majority countries involved, was predictable.


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a target; they will never be a victim again!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has never been a victim, ever. Jewish/Yiddish Europeans were the victims of a bunch of Right-wing, racist thugs, thats a real tragedy.
Click to expand...

 
Indeed it was but the perps were National Socialist (as in SOCIALISTS) proving one need not be "Right-wing" to be a Jew-hating facist.
BTW, Zionism - the movement to reestablish a Jewish Homeland in and around Jerusalem predates the German National Socialists' rise to power by decades.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares what others think of Israel?? You'll get the same answers if you ask those same countries about the USA!!! Stuff 'em!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you display your ignorance, your default behaviour, even though the link has been constantly posted.
> 
> Not that you reading the poll would make any difference to your comprehension of it.
> 
> http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
Click to expand...

 
Ignoring the fact that the poll's results were predetermined by using 5 Muslim countries isn't just intellectually dishonest, it's just plain stupid.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changes its behaviour. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a realist such as yourself is happy to admit Israel deserves the reputation it goes by in the world.
Click to expand...

 
Clearly it does in both the Muslim and Nazi worlds.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> Amazing there is such resistance to information. Really it amounts to a culture of denial.
> 
> No wonder they stopped including Egypt.



But they did include Egypt along with 4 other Muslim countries. Clearly that was a mistake that skewed the results and diminished the value of that poll..


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I have no problem admitting that Israel is very unpopular in Muslim majority countries and that tends to skew any poll in which 5 of the 25 nations polled are majority Muslim and 3 more have substantial Muslim minorities.
> Can you admit the skew was both predictable and intentional?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, all I can admit is that you are casting Israel as a victim of persecution when it is treated the same as other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you simply are too cowardly to admit that stacking the polling deck with 5 (of 25 polled) Muslim majority countries yielded a result that was both predictable (anti-Israel) and intentional.
Click to expand...

Having, in a poll, Muslim nations in proportion to Islam's world population is only stacking the deck from the point of view of those casting themselves as victims. 

That would be Israel as normal people perceive it.

To the rest of the world, it's normal practice for everyone to have a voice.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> You are being disingenuous (or just stupid). JPost is simply regurgitating the poll's results which, thanks to the preponderance of Muslim majority countries involved, was predictable.


I'm not sure what you're trying to say here.

That if Muslims are treated as unpeople and barred from participation in polls then people's perception of Israel will have it ranked next to Russia rather than next to North Korea?

That might well be the case, but so what? No-one's opinion of Israel has changed, it is no less isolated, its apologists are still fooling themselves to the same degree, Israel still has the same massive PR problem.


----------



## Lipush

"It's unimportant what the Gentiles say, it's only important what the Jews _do_". - David Ben Gurion

I find that sentence always relevant.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Ignoring the fact that the poll's results were predetermined by using 5 Muslim countries isn't just intellectually dishonest, it's just plain stupid.


I can see you are determined that Muslims not be regarded as people when perceptions are polled. There might be an explanation of what normal people think of Israel in that circumstance.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> But they did include Egypt along with 4 other Muslim countries.


I thought it might have been because of De Nile that Egypt was dropped from the poll. I see that actually according to you it was that Egyptians should not have the status of 'people'.


----------



## cnm

I mean, if Israel finds it such an odious thing to have normal people rank it next to North korea it can change its behaviour.

Or it could just decide normal people's opinions are irrelevant.

Funnily enough it seems to want to find acceptance while behaving in ways unacceptable to normal people.


----------



## toastman

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the fact that the poll's results were predetermined by using 5 Muslim countries isn't just intellectually dishonest, it's just plain stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you are determined that Muslims not be regarded as people when perceptions are polled. There might be an explanation of what normal people think of Israel in that circumstance.
Click to expand...


No, what she means is that Muslims states will always have a negative view about Israel, even if the whole world had a positive view about the Jewish state. In other words, they have no credibility with this poll.


----------



## cnm

toastman said:


> No, what she means is that Muslims states will always have a negative view about Israel, even if the whole world had a positive view about the Jewish state. In other words, they have no credibility with this poll.


So you want to treat Muslims as though they don't exist, as though they are unpeople and their views don't count.

That might well explain some of what normal people think about Israel and why Israel is losing support and becoming isolated.


----------



## ChrisL

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what she means is that Muslims states will always have a negative view about Israel, even if the whole world had a positive view about the Jewish state. In other words, they have no credibility with this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to treat Muslims as though they don't exist, as though they are unpeople and their views don't count.
> 
> That might well explain some of what normal people think about Israel and why Israel is losing support and becoming isolated.
Click to expand...


"Unpeople?"  That's a new one.    The Muslim extremists (of which there are MANY), need to start behaving like people first.


----------



## cnm

ChrisL said:


> "Unpeople?"  That's a new one.    The Muslim extremists (of which there are MANY), need to start behaving like people first.


Normal people think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard. If Israel does not think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard then that would be a good explanation for the things normal people think about Israel.


----------



## ChrisL

cnm said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Unpeople?"  That's a new one.    The Muslim extremists (of which there are MANY), need to start behaving like people first.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard. If Israel does not think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard then that would be a good explanation for the things normal people think about Israel.
Click to expand...


Nobody who is "normal" will listen to them until they stop being terrorists.


----------



## Mindful

*How dare Israel defend itself. We only like them when they're victims.*

*From The Independent, no less:*

*But there is a world of difference between the only democracy in a region which is rapidly reverting to open savagery and a terrorist organisation which has the complete destruction of a neighbouring country as the central plank of their constitution. But we will still see any Israeli response condemned by those useful idiots in the West who insist that Hamas is a legitimate, democratic organisation. It's not, it never has been and it doesn't want to be.

Professional ideologues, and those simply too stupid to make up their own mind, would have you believe that Hamas probably didn't do it, but if they did, they must have had a good reason. This is the kind of wilful ignorance – even the Palestinian security services agree that it was Hamas – that compels people to justify or explain the murders with counter-accusations and slurs before resorting to some nonsense about the IDF being as bad as the Nazis, and Israel being some of sort of Zionist, apartheid Fourth Reich.

We've seen a lot of that kind of rubbish in the hours since the bodies were discovered and it's a myth which has been peddled by more than one Irish politician in the past whenever they wanted to bolster their revolutionary credentials. And, in a classic example of counter-intuitive liberalism, it's wrong, they know it's wrong but they say it anyway.

The uncomfortable truth is that Israel is the front line of a war that was declared on Western values years ago, and it's one which we in the West have refused to acknowledge. That reluctance has been due to a combination of fear, an unwillingness to be perceived as racist or Islamophobic and of course, for some, there is a genuine, implacable belief that Israel deserves everything that's coming to it.

Of course, Israel could stop this all tomorrow if they wished and they could return this tiny pocket of land to the kind of peace and harmony of the areas that surround it.

All they need to do?

Cease to exist.

How dare Israel defend itself. We only like them when they re victims - Independent.ie*


----------



## toastman

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what she means is that Muslims states will always have a negative view about Israel, even if the whole world had a positive view about the Jewish state. In other words, they have no credibility with this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to treat Muslims as though they don't exist, as though they are unpeople and their views don't count.
> 
> That might well explain some of what normal people think about Israel and why Israel is losing support and becoming isolated.
Click to expand...

NO ! I CLEARLY just explained that that's NOT what I want. I'm talking about heir opinion regarding Israel. 
Even if the whole world had a positive opinion about Israel, Muslim states would have a negative opinion of the Jewish State


----------



## cnm

So what? Muslim states are populated by people whose voice deserves to heard. If Israel does not like negative feed back it can change its behaviour, especially in regard to dehumanising Muslims.

And it is clearly what you meant. You don't like the feedback from the population of Muslim states so you  wish their voice to be ignored, in other words you don't want to regard them as people.

Normal people will continue to think the same things about Israel and it will continue to lose support while becoming more isolated until it changes attitude and behaviour..


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what she means is that Muslims states will always have a negative view about Israel, even if the whole world had a positive view about the Jewish state. In other words, they have no credibility with this poll.
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to treat Muslims as though they don't exist, as though they are unpeople and their views don't count.
> 
> That might well explain some of what normal people think about Israel and why Israel is losing support and becoming isolated.
Click to expand...

 
You're either being disingenuous or just plain stupid. There is no point in asking a Muslim what they think of Israel (unless you want to skew your poll results), just as there is no point in asking Nazis what they think of Jooos. I realize this will not register for one such as you.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Unpeople?"  That's a new one.    The Muslim extremists (of which there are MANY), need to start behaving like people first.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard.
Click to expand...

 
How the fuck would a Nazi scummie know what normal peeps think?


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> I mean, if Israel finds it such an odious thing to have normal people rank it next to North korea it can change its behaviour.
> 
> Or it could just decide normal people's opinions are irrelevant.
> 
> Funnily enough it seems to want to find acceptance while behaving in ways unacceptable to normal people.


 
Normal peeps don't rank Israel next to Korea but Muslims (and Nazi scummies) do.
Which are you?


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> *How dare Israel defend itself. We only like them when they're victims.*
> [/QUOte=Ian O'Doherty]
> So, according to one headline, Israel has reacted against the kidnapping and execution of three of its teenagers by warning that "Hamas will pay".


 Ah, a reprise of Israel's hasbara for the latest Gaza 'Lawn Mowing'. 

As though there was a shortage of debunked propaganda here. Still, normal people think Israel provokes wars of convenience so it's nothing new.

So, where are we now with what normal people think about Israel? Let's see, normal people think Israel:

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How dare Israel defend itself. We only like them when they're victims.*
> [/QUOte=Ian O'Doherty]
> So, according to one headline, Israel has reacted against the kidnapping and execution of three of its teenagers by warning that "Hamas will pay".
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a reprise of Israel's hasbara for the latest Gaza 'Lawn Mowing'.
> 
> As though there was a shortage of debunked propaganda here. Still, normal people think Israel provokes wars of convenience so it's nothing new.
> 
> So, where are we now with what normal people think about Israel? Let's see, normal people think Israel:
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience.
Click to expand...


Normal peeps don't rank Israel next to Korea but Muslims (and Nazi scummies) do.
So which are you?


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if Israel finds it such an odious thing to have normal people rank it next to North korea it can change its behaviour.
> 
> Or it could just decide normal people's opinions are irrelevant.
> 
> Funnily enough it seems to want to find acceptance while behaving in ways unacceptable to normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal peeps don't rank Israel next to Korea but Muslims (and Nazi scummies) do.
> Which are you?
Click to expand...

Normal people do rank Israel next to North Korea, and in the same group as Pakistan and Iran. The polls show this is the case.

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf

I wonder you bother denying it, it's as plain as the nose on your face.

If Israel doesn't like that reputation all it has to do is change attitude and behaviour.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if Israel finds it such an odious thing to have normal people rank it next to North korea it can change its behaviour.
> 
> Or it could just decide normal people's opinions are irrelevant.
> 
> Funnily enough it seems to want to find acceptance while behaving in ways unacceptable to normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal peeps don't rank Israel next to Korea but Muslims (and Nazi scummies) do.
> Which are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal people do rank Israel next to North Korea...
Click to expand...


Nah ... Muslims and Nazis do. So fess up, bitch ... which are you?


----------



## I.P.Freely

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How dare Israel defend itself. We only like them when they're victims.*
> [/QUOte=Ian O'Doherty]
> So, according to one headline, Israel has reacted against the kidnapping and execution of three of its teenagers by warning that "Hamas will pay".
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a reprise of Israel's hasbara for the latest Gaza 'Lawn Mowing'.
> 
> As though there was a shortage of debunked propaganda here. Still, normal people think Israel provokes wars of convenience so it's nothing new.
> 
> So, where are we now with what normal people think about Israel? Let's see, normal people think Israel:
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal peeps don't rank Israel next to Korea but Muslims (and Nazi scummies) do.
> So which are you?
Click to expand...




SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Unpeople?"  That's a new one.    The Muslim extremists (of which there are MANY), need to start behaving like people first.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck would a Nazi scummie know what normal peeps think?
Click to expand...

First you should find a normal person


----------



## SAYIT

I.P.Freely said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How dare Israel defend itself. We only like them when they're victims.*
> [/QUOte=Ian O'Doherty]
> So, according to one headline, Israel has reacted against the kidnapping and execution of three of its teenagers by warning that "Hamas will pay".
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a reprise of Israel's hasbara for the latest Gaza 'Lawn Mowing'.
> 
> As though there was a shortage of debunked propaganda here. Still, normal people think Israel provokes wars of convenience so it's nothing new.
> 
> So, where are we now with what normal people think about Israel? Let's see, normal people think Israel:
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal peeps don't rank Israel next to Korea but Muslims (and Nazi scummies) do.
> So which are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Unpeople?"  That's a new one.    The Muslim extremists (of which there are MANY), need to start behaving like people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal people think Muslims are people whose views deserve to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck would a Nazi scummie know what normal peeps think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you should find a normal person
Click to expand...


I know many but don't worry ... you're definitely not one.


----------



## cnm

Hey here are  poll results portrayed in a convenient graphic.


----------



## gtopa1

Is defending oneself from terrorists a popularity contest??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I would suggest that Pew was more relevant than that BBC poll and less biased. Still not a complete data set by any reckoning though.

Question Search Pew Research Center s Global Attitudes Project

Greg


----------



## cnm

What do you mean 'less biased'? Are you saying the BBC poll is biased? If so, how?


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> What do you mean 'less biased'? Are you saying the BBC poll is biased? If so, how?


 
Already been explained to you too many times. You're just too thick to comprehend.


----------



## cnm

No, it has  been asserted the views of Muslims should be discounted because they may be negative,but there has been no explanation as to why that should be so.

I mean the opinion of Japanese about Israel are likely to be extremely negative but no one has wished their view to be discounted,

Really it just looks like a blind spot. 'Muslim bad' with no further analysis required. It may be the explanation of Israel's actions and what normal people come to think of Israel.

edit...

I've had a think about this and have realised I might be missing something. You guys do understand how polls and statistics work, right?

You do understand that if you take out Muslim nation population responses to Israel then you have to take them out of responses to all countries in order to get a representative result, right?

And then the poll will no longer be a world view.

Glad that's cleared up.


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> ...Even if the whole world had a positive opinion about Israel, Muslim states would have a negative opinion of the Jewish State



I wonder why....could it be 66 years of brutal persecution, oppression and murder of their co-religionists in Palestine? Stop killing Palestinian women and children and they might like you more.


----------



## Mindful

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Even if the whole world had a positive opinion about Israel, Muslim states would have a negative opinion of the Jewish State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why....could it be 66 years of brutal persecution, oppression and murder of their co-religionists in Palestine? Stop killing Palestinian women and children and they might like you more.
Click to expand...


Ad infinitum; ad nauseum.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ad Nazi


----------



## Mindful

Ad Ugs.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ad denier


----------



## I.P.Freely




----------



## cnm

I.P.Freely said:


> Ad Nazi


You owe me a keyboard.


----------



## cnm

Challenger said:


> I wonder why....could it be 66 years of brutal persecution, oppression and murder of their co-religionists in Palestine? Stop killing Palestinian women and children and they might like you more.


What I can't understand is how it can be considered that having a negative perception should disqualify the perceptor from giving it.

How does such a ludicrous position come about? 

Too long in the echo chamber I imagine.


----------



## Lipush

"Normal" people don't believe their negative opinion of certain subject is the only "normal" things, because "normal" people consider that others may hold the opposite opinion and still be "normal".

"Normal" people know that in order to understand the Israeli Palestinian conflict you have to be NOT ignorant


----------



## cnm

All one needs to know in this thread is what normal people think about Israel, the BBC polls convincingly demonstrate what that is.

For some reason the opinion of normal people can't be accepted for what it is by those who appear to be Israel apologists.

That they don't want to recognise reality seems of a piece with their willingness to ignore the voices of Muslim nation residents.

I believe that's called the ostrich manoeuvre.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it the chart, showing progression over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three things of note.
> The countries which like Israel most are those most easily bought (Ghana, Kenya, Nigeria, US/Canada).
> China - with no significant history of association to either Jews or Israel, and a need to see the world objectively - has a low opinion of Israel.
> They have stopped asking Egypt.  Which as your previous employer clearly "would not give you a reference".
> 
> This 360° review is not going so well for Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fixed poll is not valid and as the original questions asked show this was one fixed poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Phoney, to you any poll that doesn't agree with your views is "fixed", the same with historians, politicians, the general public....I bet you even had your dog "fixed"
Click to expand...





 Only when it is shown and proven they are fixed, and in the case of the BBC poll it is so obvious that I cant understand why you are defending it and using it as a source. IT ASKS ONLY 4 HEAVILY LOADED QUESTIONS WITH THE ANSWERS ALREADY GIVEN


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> Who the hell cares what others think of Israel?? You'll get the same answers if you ask those same countries about the USA!!! Stuff 'em!!
> 
> Greg






Exactly and this is what team Palestine cant understand, the people were led to the "right" answer by the way the questions were worded.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> All one needs to know in this thread is what normal people think about Israel, the BBC polls convincingly demonstrate what that is.
> 
> For some reason the opinion of normal people can't be accepted for what it is by those who appear to be Israel apologists.
> 
> That they don't want to recognise reality seems of a piece with their willingness to ignore the voices of Muslim nation residents.
> 
> I believe that's called the ostrich manoeuvre.






 So if I asked you which country is seen as the most violent and gave you only two possible answers    Palestine or Monaco which one do you think would be the winner ?


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Exactly and this is what team Palestine cant understand, the people were led to the "right" answer by the way the questions were worded.




To what question/s are you referring? Please post them.

2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> So if I asked you which country is seen as the most violent and gave you only two possible answers    Palestine or Monaco which one do you think would be the winner ?


That is not the type of question asked in the BBC poll. What poll are you looking at?


2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## cnm

This is the only question I see asked:

_ Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or 
mainly negative influence in the world. _

How is that a fixed question? Neither does it ask respondents to choose between alternative countries.

2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares what others think of Israel?? You'll get the same answers if you ask those same countries about the USA!!! Stuff 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and this is what team Palestine cant understand, the people were led to the "right" answer by the way the questions were worded.
Click to expand...

Yet the USA did not get the same answers from those same countries. I mean, it's there in black and white.


2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and this is what team Palestine cant understand, the people were led to the "right" answer by the way the questions were worded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what question/s are you referring? Please post them.
> 
> 2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
Click to expand...




 I have in the full transcript of the poll conducted for the BBC I posted yesterday


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> I have in the full transcript of the poll conducted for the BBC I posted yesterday


Haven't seen it. What post?


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> This is the only question I see asked:
> 
> _ Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or
> mainly negative influence in the world. _
> 
> How is that a fixed question? Neither does it ask respondents to choose between alternative countries.
> 
> 2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf






 Try the full question that asks


*Questionnaire*
I would now like to ask your impressions of some specific countries.
*M1A. *Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or mainly negative influence in the world.
*ROTATE*
at)* China*
01 – Mainly positive
02 – Mainly negative
*VOLUNTEERED (DO NOT READ)*
03 – Depends
04 – Neither, neutral
99 – DK/NA


 And then goes on to ask the same question for these countries


bt) France
ct) The United States
dt) The European Union
et) Japan
ft) Israel
gt) North Korea
ht) Canada

 Second question


Please tell me if you think each of the following countries is having a mainly positive or mainly negative influence in the world.
*ROTATE*
at) The United Kingdom
01 – Mainly positive
02 – Mainly negative
*VOLUNTEERED (DO NOT READ)*
03 – Depends
04 – Neither, neutral
99 – DK/NA


 Then again asked separately for each country


bt) Russia
ct) India
dt) Iran
et) Brazil
ft) Pakistan
gt) Germany
ht) South Africa
it) South Korea

 Have you noticed anything about the questions and answers allowed yet ?


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have in the full transcript of the poll conducted for the BBC I posted yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it. What post?
Click to expand...



Slept since then so I don't remember, but you are using the same document. And you are having difficulties in understanding what it says.


----------



## cnm

Ok, I've got the message, thanks.


----------



## Beelzebub

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one needs to know in this thread is what normal people think about Israel, the BBC polls convincingly demonstrate what that is.
> 
> For some reason the opinion of normal people can't be accepted for what it is by those who appear to be Israel apologists.
> 
> That they don't want to recognise reality seems of a piece with their willingness to ignore the voices of Muslim nation residents.
> 
> I believe that's called the ostrich manoeuvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I asked you which country is seen as the most violent and gave you only two possible answers    Palestine or Monaco which one do you think would be the winner ?
Click to expand...



Thank you for admitting that Palestine is a country.  Finally!


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Even if the whole world had a positive opinion about Israel, Muslim states would have a negative opinion of the Jewish State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why....could it be 66 years of brutal persecution, oppression and murder of their co-religionists in Palestine? Stop killing Palestinian women and children and they might like you more.
Click to expand...

Stop attacking Israel, and Israel will have no reason to send warplanes/troops into Gaza. 

But you're wrong, Muslim states will never accept Israel, except the few that already do. Not that it matters really.


----------



## Lipush

cnm said:


> All one needs to know in this thread is what normal people think about Israel, the BBC polls convincingly demonstrate what that is.
> 
> For some reason the opinion of normal people can't be accepted for what it is by those who appear to be Israel apologists.
> 
> That they don't want to recognise reality seems of a piece with their willingness to ignore the voices of Muslim nation residents.
> 
> I believe that's called the ostrich manoeuvre.



Who died and made you decide Arab-apologists are "normal people?"

I mean, fuck you all!


Oh, sorry, that was impolite.

Fuck you all, _please_.


----------



## cnm

Lipush said:


> Who died and made you decide Arab-apologists are "normal people?"
> 
> I mean, fuck you all!
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, that was impolite.
> 
> Fuck you all, _please_.


See? If it's perceived to be Muslim oriented it shouldn't have a voice in the view of apparent Israel apologists.

Normal people think Israel is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.

Hmmm, so now normal people think Israel 

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.

You know, I really think we're starting to get somewhere.


----------



## MaryL

theliq said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people  wonder if Palestine has a right to exist. Since it was created by the British in 1916 or so carved out of Jordan  and Lebanon. And Arab Muslims and Jews co existed there for hundreds of years before,  what is the problem? What do Normal people think?  Israel is the Jewish homeland, that's what normal people think. Israel is the safe place, it's home ...I don't know what else to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely wrong in every aspect of your prose.....I shall not even try to explain to you.........because I have analysed you and quite frankly because you are a borderline Cretin......you just are not worth my time...but have a nice life........all the same.
Click to expand...

No, I am quite  right and you are just being childish. Analyzed  my prose... are you kidding? What about the history? Don't question that, though.


----------



## cnm

Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;

*Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*

Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman

_Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._


----------



## cnm

Uri Avery realised a long time ago what normal people think of Israel:

_*Israel ignoring “tectonic change” in public opinion*

Israel ignoring tectonic change in public opinion Redress Information Analysis

For a month and a half, day after day, people around the world were bombarded with pictures of killed human beings, maimed children, crying mothers, destroyed apartment buildings, damaged hospitals and schools, masses of homeless refugees. Thanks to the Iron Dome [anti-missile defence system], no destroyed Israeli buildings could be seen, nor hardly any dead Israeli civilians.


An ordinary decent person, whether in Stockholm or Seattle or Singapore, cannot be exposed to such a steady stream of horrible images without being affected – first unconsciously, then consciously. The picture of “The Israeli” in the mind’s eye changes slowly, almost imperceptibly. The brave pioneer standing up to the savages around him mutates into an ugly bully terrorising a helpless population.


Why do Israelis not realise this? Because We Are Always Right._


----------



## Lipush

cnm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who died and made you decide Arab-apologists are "normal people?"
> 
> I mean, fuck you all!
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, that was impolite.
> 
> Fuck you all, _please_.
> 
> 
> 
> See? If it's perceived to be Muslim oriented it shouldn't have a voice in the view of apparent Israel apologists.
> 
> Normal people think Israel is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.
> 
> Hmmm, so now normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.
> 
> You know, I really think we're starting to get somewhere.
Click to expand...


You repeat the same nonsense others repeated before you.

At least come up with something original, idiot.


----------



## cnm

I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, the actual facts of the situation will bear repeating. I note you have not much to contribute beyond 'is not'.

If you disagree with the assertions put forward, show your version of what normal people think about Israel. Feel free to back it up with evidence.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Pete had one Laphroaig too many, poor sod.[/font]


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> Uri Avery realised a long time ago what normal people think of Israel: Israel ignoring “tectonic change” in public opinion


That's the area of the brain surgeons, brains, shifting position and stuff.


----------



## Mindful

What a normal  person thinks of Israel.

Top 10 Ways Living in Israel is Not at all What You Think - Expat Contest


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, ...


Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.


Perhaps if the import/export restrictions were removed Palestine could support itself better. I guess that's another thing normal people think about Israel, that it restricts the economic growth of Palestine. So now we have normal people thinking Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine.


----------



## cnm

docmauser1 said:


> Pete had one Laphroaig too many, poor sod.


I don't know that even a Scot would be desperate enough to get drunk on southern Islay Malts.


----------



## montelatici

docmauser1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, ...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.
Click to expand...

 
Israel has imprisoned millions and has the international community pay for their imprisonment.  That's the reality, and we have disgusting people, mostly Americans,  supporting this crime against humanity.


----------



## cnm

montelatici said:


> Israel has imprisoned millions and has the international community pay for their imprisonment.  That's the reality, and we have disgusting people, mostly Americans,  supporting this crime against humanity.


And blaming the Palestinians for it.


----------



## Vikrant

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, ...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has imprisoned millions and has the international community pay for their imprisonment.  That's the reality, and we have disgusting people, mostly Americans,  supporting this crime against humanity.
Click to expand...


There is another disgusting thing and it is called illiteracy which produces people like you who are functionally illiterate. If you knew how to read, you would have known that Israel has around 25,000 people in its prison system not millions. The entire population of Israel is just about 8-million. So, how can they have millions in the prison? Lay off the hashish and get real for a second.


----------



## ChrisL

I feel like Israelis are MUCH closer to being like us than the palestinians or any other ME country, and IMO, that's normal.  What isn't normal, is the spreading of hate and propaganda by the Islamists, not just for Jews, but for anyone who doesn't view things in the same ways that they do.  They are ignorant savages, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> I feel like Israelis are MUCH closer to being like us than the palestinians or any other ME country, and IMO, that's normal.  What isn't normal, is the spreading of hate and propaganda by the Islamists, not just for Jews, but for anyone who doesn't view things in the same ways that they do.  They are ignorant savages, as far as I'm concerned.




In think it is the fact that Israel is more like us in terms of being a modern, liberal society that actually drives the hatred. It's almost nihilistic with some of these wretched pieces of filth who hate Jews in that the more barbaric Arabs become, the more they are supported since it is the desire for destruction that drives their hatred.

That desire may lie in a sense of personal self-loathing projected on to an entire culture, but it isn't rational.  This identification with genocidal savages is a sickness. .


----------



## ChrisL

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if the import/export restrictions were removed Palestine could support itself better. I guess that's another thing normal people think about Israel, that it restricts the economic growth of Palestine. So now we have normal people thinking Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Yes, and let's compare this to Palestine.  Let's face it, they don't WANT freedom for their people or anything of the sort.  They want to kill all Jews and exert their power through Sharia law.  They would be no different than ISIS or any other ME mess of a country.  

Palestinian Authority Human Rights Violations Ignored by Media West


----------



## Truman123

What do weirdos think of Israel?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Truman123 said:


> What do weirdos think of Israel?




Well, the incredibly stupid ones think Israel is an "apartheid" state made up of ""European colonists" who hold Arabs in an "open air prison" as a form of "collective punishment", and who engage in "state terrorism" as a means of subjugating the "indigenous people".  These "zionists" are inherently evil as they exercise  "control of the media" through a nefarious "lobby" that tries to paint "any criticism of Israel" as being driven by antisemitism.  When the "brave freedom fighters" indulge in "resistance" by the intentional killing of Jewish children, they are exercising their "rights" as a subjugated people, and when they elect genocidal terrorists to lead them, it is only because they object to "corruption". 

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Truman123

Dogmaphobe said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do weirdos think of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the incredibly stupid ones think Israel is an "apartheid" state made up of ""European colonists" who hold Arabs in an "open air prison" as a form of "collective punishment", and who engage in "state terrorism" as a means of subjugating the "indigenous people".  These "zionists" are inherently evil as they exercise  "control of the media" through a nefarious "lobby" that tries to paint "any criticism of Israel" as being driven by antisemitism.  When the "brave freedom fighters" indulge in "resistance" by the intentional killing of Jewish children, they are exercising their "rights" as a subjugated people, and when they elect genocidal terrorists to lead them, it is only because they object to "corruption".
> 
> Have I missed anything?
Click to expand...

You certainly got a lot of quote marks in.


----------



## percysunshine

.

'What do normal people - think of Israel?"

If you can find me a statisticaly normal person, I will ask.

.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Truman123 said:


> You certainly got a lot of quote marks in.




Yes I did.

 An astute observer should be able to recognize the disdain with which I hold all the various cliches used by the Pallywood propagandists as framing devices. Lacking the intelligence necessary to think on their own, their rhetoric is reduced to the repetition of a series of cliched buzz phrases as taught to them by those taking advantage of their naivete'.


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if the import/export restrictions were removed Palestine could support itself better. ...
Click to expand...

Ah, so, what $bln.-making philistine hi-tech are we talking about?


----------



## docmauser1

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, ...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has imprisoned millions and has the international community pay for their imprisonment.  That's the reality, and we have disgusting people, mostly Americans,  supporting this crime against humanity.
Click to expand...

Is our honorable montelatici voting for a humanitarian relocation of palistanians over to Jordan?


----------



## RoccoR

_et al,_

Jordan!  I would not think so.



docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, ...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, instead of spending on themselves, palistanians spend on agitprop. International donors, keeping that parasitic state afloat, should be taking the fact into consideration, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has imprisoned millions and has the international community pay for their imprisonment.  That's the reality, and we have disgusting people, mostly Americans,  supporting this crime against humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is our honorable montelatici voting for a humanitarian relocation of palistanians over to Jordan?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I don't think the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan is going to re-open its arms to the Palestinians.  I don't think the memory of the PLO assassination attempts on the King or the attempts to takeover the country have sufficiently faded away.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

Truman123 said:


> What do weirdos think of Israel?




There have been enough of them here


----------



## docmauser1

cnm said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete had one Laphroaig too many, poor sod.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that even a Scot would be desperate enough to get drunk on southern Islay Malts.
Click to expand...

And then we have poor Pete.


----------



## Billo_Really

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, the incredibly stupid ones think Israel is an "apartheid" state made up of ""European colonists" who hold Arabs in an "open air prison" as a form of "collective punishment", and who engage in "state terrorism" as a means of subjugating the "indigenous people".  These "zionists" are inherently evil as they exercise  "control of the media" through a nefarious "lobby" that tries to paint "any criticism of Israel" as being driven by antisemitism.  When the "brave freedom fighters" indulge in "resistance" by...


...choosing peaceful, political solutions for ending the conflict, they are attacked militarily with 75% of their innocent civilians deliberately targeted and murdered.

One does not have to be incredibly stupid to realize this, just incredibly honest.


----------



## Mindful

docmauser1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete had one Laphroaig too many, poor sod.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that even a Scot would be desperate enough to get drunk on southern Islay Malts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then we have poor Pete.
Click to expand...



Which one's he?


----------



## Beelzebub

It seems when North American Jews get the choice to be normal people or Israeli supporters, they are increasing opting to be normal.

_"I have come across many North American Jews from across the political spectrum who grew up in synagogues, went to Jewish summer camps and have visited the Jewish state who are turned away as Israel became a source of discord and bad feelings. And so even as national organizations urge them to “engage” with Israel, their deep desire to preserve unity in their local Jewish communities pushes them to disengage.

This trend should be deeply unsettling for Israelis - and it is for those of us who are paying attention. Whether North American Jews - our overseas family members - have adored us or been furious with us, we are used to having them pay attention to what we are doing and caring deeply about it. We need to understand that seeing them turning away is a bigger problem than coping with their criticism, no matter how scathing. It can be a frighteningly short journey between being considered a problematic high-maintenance family member and no longer belonging to the family at all."_

 Advertisement


----------



## cnm

Vikrant said:


> There is another disgusting thing and it is called illiteracy which produces people like you who are functionally illiterate. If you knew how to read, you would have known that Israel has around 25,000 people in its prison system not millions. The entire population of Israel is just about 8-million. So, how can they have millions in the prison? Lay off the hashish and get real for a second.


If you prefer we could use the word ghettos rather than prisons, but the result is the same, normal people think the international community is paying for Israel to confine these people. So now we have normal people thinking Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine.
uses the international community to pay for its confinement of Palestinians.


----------



## cnm

Truman123 said:


> What do weirdos think of Israel?


It can do no wrong.


----------



## cnm

Dogmaphobe said:


> Have I missed anything?


2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## Dogmaphobe

cnm said:


> 2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf




So, you aren't sharp enough to understand the logical fallacy inherent in the appeal to popularity. 

Got it.


----------



## cnm

Dogmaphobe said:


> So, you aren't sharp enough to understand the logical fallacy inherent in the appeal to popularity.
> 
> Got it.


Your entire screed was about people's opinions. No need to be butt hurt because you left out evidence of those opinions and I supplied it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

cnm said:


> Your entire screed was about people's opinions. No need to be butt hurt because you left out evidence of those opinions and I supplied it.




You provided evidence of your own stupidity as revealed in your repetition of mindless buzz phrases, and so I do thank you for that.


----------



## cnm

I provided evidence of what normal people think of Israel. That such evidence will be denied by Israel apologists without countering evidence being provided has been demonstrated throughout this thread, your post merely continued the practice.

But here you go, you can deny it again. 

2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> I provided evidence of what normal people think of Israel. That such evidence will be denied by Israel apologists without countering evidence being provided has been demonstrated throughout this thread, your post merely continued the practice.
> 
> But here you go, you can deny it again.
> 
> 013 Country Rating Poll.pdf


Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

cnm said:


> I provided evidence of what normal people think of Israel. That such evidence will be denied by Israel apologists without countering evidence being provided has been demonstrated throughout this thread, your post merely continued the practice.
> 
> But here you go, you can deny it again.
> 
> 2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf



I see. So, what you are saying is that "normal" people are just stupid, mindless drones devoid of original thought who hate Jews just because other mindless drones hate Jews, as all that counts in their benightedly unoriginal little worlds is this display of lock step conformity to a brand of group think that depends upon their inability to think in even remotely rational terms.

Got it.


----------



## cnm

Who mentioned Jews? These normal people are giving opinions about Israel. But I can see one cannot depend on your reading comprehension.

Got it.

What I actually said was that Israel apologists will deny evidence without producing evidence to the contrary.  This continues to be true.

Even you will have got that.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?


Only Israel apologists consider it slanted, and only because they wish to deny the evidence of what normal people think about Israel.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Only Israel apologists consider it slanted, and only because they wish to deny the evidence of what normal people think about Israel.
Click to expand...

Apologist?

Hardly.

Israel kicks ass, and apologizes to no one, and needs no one to apologize for her.

And thinks nothing of Arab butt-kissers.


----------



## Vigilante

*If only America had a man like Bibi, instead of a pansy!*

*Netanyahu: Revoke Citizenship Of Those Calling for Destruction of Israel*

Israel News Agency ^

By Israel News Agency StaffJerusalem — November 8 … Part of the following was communicated by the Israel Prime Minister’s Office to the Israel News Agency. Israel Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has released the following statement this evening: “Israel is a nation of law. We will not tolerate disturbances and rioting. We will act against those who throw stones, block roads and call for the establishment of a Palestinian state in place of the State of Israel. Whoever does not honor Israeli law will be punished with utmost severity. I will instruct the Interior Minister to evaluate revoking the citizenship...


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Only Israel apologists consider it slanted, and only because they wish to deny the evidence of what normal people think about Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Israel kicks ass, and apologizes to no one, and needs no one to apologize for her.
> 
> And thinks nothing of Arab butt-kissers.
Click to expand...

Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous(look the word up)denial.....Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM).

Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??

In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists.

Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution.

Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation....the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.

Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel

The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different.

Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith.....you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians.

Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of....The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith.

I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change.

The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with.

Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Apologist?


Yes. An Israel apologist tries to explain away a poll showing what normal people think of Israel by saying it's slanted when the methodology of the poll is clear and normal.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Apologist?
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Israel kicks ass, and apologizes to no one, and needs no one to apologize for her.


You guys just haven't quite got the hang of evidence, have you? An Israel apologist trait.

_*Israeli government apologises to New Zealand*

Israeli government apologises to New Zealand - National - NZ Herald News

Israel has apologised for the spy scandal and has promised it will take steps to ensure no similar incident happens again.

Prime Minister Helen Clark today said she was pleased New Zealand and Israel would now be able to resume friendly diplomatic relations._


----------



## cnm

Vigilante said:


> *If only America had a man like Bibi, instead of a pansy!*


I think the US has been through that. It had a civil war to maintain apartheid states, which failed.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. An Israel apologist tries to explain away a poll showing what normal people think of Israel by saying it's slanted when the methodology of the poll is clear and normal.
Click to expand...

Who are the "normal" people?


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Only Israel apologists consider it slanted, and only because they wish to deny the evidence of what normal people think about Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Israel kicks ass, and apologizes to no one, and needs no one to apologize for her.
> 
> And thinks nothing of Arab butt-kissers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous(look the word up)denial.....Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM).
> 
> Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??
> 
> In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists.
> 
> Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution.
> 
> Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation....the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel
> 
> The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different.
> 
> Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith.....you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians.
> 
> Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of....The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith.
> 
> I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change.
> 
> The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with.
> 
> Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
Click to expand...

There's only room now for one state, Steve. The Arabs have to go back to their native lands.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Hossfly said:


> Who are the "normal" people?




As CNM has described them, "normal" people are stupid, mindless, and uneducated children with no understanding of moral reasoning, no recognition of the psychology of social dynamics in regards to the tyranny of the majority, no comprehension of the nature of propaganda and with such an uber-conformist nature that they march in lock step as if little more than programmable automatons.

 He actually seems to take pride in that.   Ignorance is strength, you know.


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. An Israel apologist tries to explain away a poll showing what normal people think of Israel by saying it's slanted when the methodology of the poll is clear and normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the "normal" people?
Click to expand...

Gotta love these Militant Muslim apologists and and fifth-columnists and propaganda shills...

The _Lord Haw-Haws_ and _Tokyo Roses_ of the modern age.

Anybody who doesn't perceive the Israeli-Palestinian conflict the way they do, is not 'normal'.






Puh-leeeez...


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> ...Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous (look the word up) denial...


Yes. Someone advocating for the Palestinians would, indeed, portray their adversaries in just such a fashion. This does not, however, ipso facto, render your opinion operative, and I, for one, reject it as partisan. But, thank you for your feedback.



> ...Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM)...


The Jew-hatred and Israel-hatred dripping from your bombast tells us all we need to know.



> ...Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??...


After sixty-six years of intermittent guerrilla and asymmetrical warfare, both sides are guilty of this, on a fairly large scale. The solution is to relocate the Losing Side and to get them out of harm's way, permanently.



> ...In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists...


It doesn't matter.

After decades of trying to negotiate with the Mad Dog Palestinians, by 1967, the Israelis had lost much of their incentive and desire to cut a deal with the Palestinians, and, Intifadas I and II put a cap in that - shredding to bits, much of the remaining Israeli commitment to cut that deal.

By now, it should be fairly clear, that they have hardened their hearts, and have abandoned their former naive but well-intentioned hopes to cut a deal, and have moved on to the old Zionist plan of completing the Reconquista of Eretz Yislrael - see the 1922 LoN Partition Proposal Map for details.



> ...Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution...


That explains how they are winning the Land-Squeeze competition - all part of the mechanical processes designed to effect the Reconquista.



> ...Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation...


Hardly. They have merely hardened their hearts, by abandoning any prior unrealistic hopes for a negotiated settlement, and have now begun the Reconquista in earnest - about 66 years overdue.



> ...the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.


The Alternative Explanation is, those who are unwilling to go the distance, to complete the Reconquista on behalf of the Jews, are leaving, and those who are willing to go that distance, are staying, and arriving, in droves. Same scenario - different explanations.



> ...Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel...


Your insistence upon the use of the phrase 'normal people' is rather comical, old boy, and hardly worthy of your intellect, even as a propagandizing device.



> ...The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different...


The Israelis and Palestinians could have negotiated a two-state solution, in the first few decades after the establishment of the State of Israel, but that window of opportunity has come and gone.

It is no longer safe for the Israelis, to allow the Palestinians to live alongside them, and, of course, it has never been safe, for the Israelis to give back the West Bank and the Golan, given that she is surrounded by potentially hostile Muslim neighbors, and requires defensible borders and some depth to her territory, to avoid being overrun quickly by a competent surprise offensive against her.

There's no going back now - in for a penny, in for a pound - Israel will not be giving back the West Bank nor the Golan - and, for that matter, will probably be re-seizing Gaza, during the next couple of decades.

Nobody is going to stop them from completing this internal consolidation, so long as they do not actually begin slaughtering the still-resident Palestinians en masse, and so long as they do not spill over their existing northern border with Lebanon, or their existing eastern border with Syria and Jordan, or their existing southern border with Egypt.



> ...Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith...


Incompetent people, out-maneuvered by clever people, oftentimes say such things.



> ...you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians...


This shall determine that.



> ...Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of...


Thank you for your opinion on the subject.



> ...The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith...


Wake me up, when 'The World' decides to do something about that.



> ...I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change...


Yes - they do, indeed, seem resolute, in their ambition to complete the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael, and to make permanent, their claim to their old spiritual and ancestral home - something they've been denied, and something they've been working towards, for the past 1900 years.



> ...The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with...


The Palestinians, having exported terrorism to innocent third-party nations on numerous occasions over the past 40-50 years and more, and having re-instigated trouble between themselves and Israel on multiple occasions, are far less trustworthy, and far less intelligent and far less sane, than their Israeli counterparts, and most of the world beyond the domains of Islam both understand this and operate from that understanding, in the Real World.



> ...Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve


Yes, of course.

That is why most of the court systems of modern-day Christendom - in the US and Europe and Oceania - are bitch-slapping early attempts at boycotting Israel - the BDS Laughing Stock Flea Circus - and why The West intervened militarily during this year's Gaza War II.

Sorry, old boy, but - no sale.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Kondor3 said:


> Anybody who doesn't perceive the Israeli-Palestinian conflict the way they do, is not 'normal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puh-leeeez...



What amazes me is the general lack of curiosity or intuitive intelligence on display by these mindless conformists.  Have they learned absolutely nothing about group dynamics from their experiences in life?

Place 90 blue people in a room with 10 green people, and the 90 Blue people will discriminate against the 10 green.  That's just how people ARE no matter how much self-serving, mamby pamby rhetoric we might offer to the contrary. Discrimination leads to prejudice, prejudice to bigotry, bigotry to hatred.

In the case of Jews, they are always the green people. After the diaspora, they were all living as small minorities in small enclaves within a host society. They kept to themselves, were successful in those fields they were allowed to pursue, but always distrusted because they were different.

In today's global world, little has changed. Jews are still the green people, and as hateful Arabs and Muslims have become more and more influential in the world,  they can infect more and more people with their hatefulness, and  the social dynamics are still the same. A large majority persecutes a small minority, and there simply aren't enough of the small minority to affect the overall gestalt. The only difference now is that in the age of communication, it is Israel as the expression of Jewish self determination under attack instead of Jewish communities living in individual societies.

If any of these mind-numbingly stupid people were actual liberals, they would understand this. They don't, and they aren't, however. They are closer to neo nazis than they are liberals in their extremely conformist hatred of the small minority at the hands of the large majority.


----------



## cnm

And yet Israel apologists cannot see the majority/minority dynamic occurring in Israel and the occupied territories. Normal people can see it clearly. I'm not sure what Jews have to do with this discussion, this is about Israel and what normal people think about it.

It's as though we would discuss the USA by talking about Christians.


Oh, I've got it. It's about casting Israel as a victim. Well we know that.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> And yet Israel apologists cannot see the majority/minority dynamic occurring in Israel and the occupied territories. Normal people can see it clearly. I'm not sure what Jews have to do with this discussion, this is about Israel and what normal people think about it.


You and your compatriots would have had a much easier time, had you not pursued this 'normal people' fallacy that you seem hell-bent upon continuing, even though it's not working, but, given your intransigence - which is highly symmetrical with that of those for whom you advocate - it's not terribly surprising - merely comical, and worth counterpointing.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> And yet Israel apologists cannot see the majority/minority dynamic occurring in Israel and the occupied territories. Normal people can see it clearly. I'm not sure what Jews have to do with this discussion, this is about Israel and what normal people think about it.
> 
> It's as though we would discuss the USA by talking about Christians.
> 
> 
> Oh, I've got it. It's about casting Israel as a victim. Well we know that.





> I'm not sure what Jews have to do with this discussion, this is about Israel and what normal people think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous (look the word up) denial...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Someone advocating for the Palestinians would, indeed, portray their adversaries in just such a fashion. This does not, however, ipso facto, render your opinion operative, and I, for one, reject it as partisan. But, thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jew-hatred and Israel-hatred dripping from your bombast tells us all we need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After sixty-six years of intermittent guerrilla and asymmetrical warfare, both sides are guilty of this, on a fairly large scale. The solution is to relocate the Losing Side and to get them out of harm's way, permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> After decades of trying to negotiate with the Mad Dog Palestinians, by 1967, the Israelis had lost much of their incentive and desire to cut a deal with the Palestinians, and, Intifadas I and II put a cap in that - shredding to bits, much of the remaining Israeli commitment to cut that deal.
> 
> By now, it should be fairly clear, that they have hardened their hearts, and have abandoned their former naive but well-intentioned hopes to cut a deal, and have moved on to the old Zionist plan of completing the Reconquista of Eretz Yislrael - see the 1922 LoN Partition Proposal Map for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains how they are winning the Land-Squeeze competition - all part of the mechanical processes designed to effect the Reconquista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly. They have merely hardened their hearts, by abandoning any prior unrealistic hopes for a negotiated settlement, and have now begun the Reconquista in earnest - about 66 years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alternative Explanation is, those who are unwilling to go the distance, to complete the Reconquista on behalf of the Jews, are leaving, and those who are willing to go that distance, are staying, and arriving, in droves. Same scenario - different explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insistence upon the use of the phrase 'normal people' is rather comical, old boy, and hardly worthy of your intellect, even as a propagandizing device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians could have negotiated a two-state solution, in the first few decades after the establishment of the State of Israel, but that window of opportunity has come and gone.
> 
> It is no longer safe for the Israelis, to allow the Palestinians to live alongside them, and, of course, it has never been safe, for the Israelis to give back the West Bank and the Golan, given that she is surrounded by potentially hostile Muslim neighbors, and requires defensible borders and some depth to her territory, to avoid being overrun quickly by a competent surprise offensive against her.
> 
> There's no going back now - in for a penny, in for a pound - Israel will not be giving back the West Bank nor the Golan - and, for that matter, will probably be re-seizing Gaza, during the next couple of decades.
> 
> Nobody is going to stop them from completing this internal consolidation, so long as they do not actually begin slaughtering the still-resident Palestinians en masse, and so long as they do not spill over their existing northern border with Lebanon, or their existing eastern border with Syria and Jordan, or their existing southern border with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incompetent people, out-maneuvered by clever people, oftentimes say such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shall determine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your opinion on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake me up, when 'The World' decides to do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - they do, indeed, seem resolute, in their ambition to complete the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael, and to make permanent, their claim to their old spiritual and ancestral home - something they've been denied, and something they've been working towards, for the past 1900 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians, having exported terrorism to innocent third-party nations on numerous occasions over the past 40-50 years and more, and having re-instigated trouble between themselves and Israel on multiple occasions, are far less trustworthy, and far less intelligent and far less sane, than their Israeli counterparts, and most of the world beyond the domains of Islam both understand this and operate from that understanding, in the Real World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, of course.
> 
> That is why most of the court systems of modern-day Christendom - in the US and Europe and Oceania - are bitch-slapping early attempts at boycotting Israel - the BDS Laughing Stock Flea Circus - and why The West intervened militarily during this year's Gaza War II.
> 
> Sorry, old boy, but - no sale.
Click to expand...


Amazing post !


----------



## montelatici

It took some time to get Governments to place sanctions on South Africa. But eventually things turned out as they should have,


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> It took some time to get Governments to place sanctions on South Africa. But eventually things turned out as they should have,


All I Have To Do Is Dream - The Everly Brothers - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## SAYIT

Dogmaphobe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the "normal" people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As CNM has described them, "normal" people are stupid, mindless, and uneducated children with no understanding of moral reasoning, no recognition of the psychology of social dynamics in regards to the tyranny of the majority, no comprehension of the nature of propaganda and with such an uber-conformist nature that they march in lock step as if little more than programmable automatons.
> 
> He actually seems to take pride in that.   Ignorance is strength, you know.
Click to expand...


A tragic yet apt description of most of the libs here.


----------



## SAYIT

Dogmaphobe said:


> What amazes me is the general lack of curiosity or intuitive intelligence on display by these mindless conformists.  Have they learned absolutely nothing about group dynamics from their experiences in life?



If forced to guess I'd say they probably have but adamantly refuse to apply what they have learned to the Arab/Israeli conflict. They are blinded by their rabid hatred.


----------



## Grendelyn

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. An Israel apologist tries to explain away a poll showing what normal people think of Israel by saying it's slanted when the methodology of the poll is clear and normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are the "normal" people?
Click to expand...


*Those that are completely and totally opposite of yourself.  ~ Susan*


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous (look the word up) denial...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Someone advocating for the Palestinians would, indeed, portray their adversaries in just such a fashion. This does not, however, ipso facto, render your opinion operative, and I, for one, reject it as partisan. But, thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jew-hatred and Israel-hatred dripping from your bombast tells us all we need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After sixty-six years of intermittent guerrilla and asymmetrical warfare, both sides are guilty of this, on a fairly large scale. The solution is to relocate the Losing Side and to get them out of harm's way, permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> After decades of trying to negotiate with the Mad Dog Palestinians, by 1967, the Israelis had lost much of their incentive and desire to cut a deal with the Palestinians, and, Intifadas I and II put a cap in that - shredding to bits, much of the remaining Israeli commitment to cut that deal.
> 
> By now, it should be fairly clear, that they have hardened their hearts, and have abandoned their former naive but well-intentioned hopes to cut a deal, and have moved on to the old Zionist plan of completing the Reconquista of Eretz Yislrael - see the 1922 LoN Partition Proposal Map for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains how they are winning the Land-Squeeze competition - all part of the mechanical processes designed to effect the Reconquista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly. They have merely hardened their hearts, by abandoning any prior unrealistic hopes for a negotiated settlement, and have now begun the Reconquista in earnest - about 66 years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alternative Explanation is, those who are unwilling to go the distance, to complete the Reconquista on behalf of the Jews, are leaving, and those who are willing to go that distance, are staying, and arriving, in droves. Same scenario - different explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insistence upon the use of the phrase 'normal people' is rather comical, old boy, and hardly worthy of your intellect, even as a propagandizing device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians could have negotiated a two-state solution, in the first few decades after the establishment of the State of Israel, but that window of opportunity has come and gone.
> 
> It is no longer safe for the Israelis, to allow the Palestinians to live alongside them, and, of course, it has never been safe, for the Israelis to give back the West Bank and the Golan, given that she is surrounded by potentially hostile Muslim neighbors, and requires defensible borders and some depth to her territory, to avoid being overrun quickly by a competent surprise offensive against her.
> 
> There's no going back now - in for a penny, in for a pound - Israel will not be giving back the West Bank nor the Golan - and, for that matter, will probably be re-seizing Gaza, during the next couple of decades.
> 
> Nobody is going to stop them from completing this internal consolidation, so long as they do not actually begin slaughtering the still-resident Palestinians en masse, and so long as they do not spill over their existing northern border with Lebanon, or their existing eastern border with Syria and Jordan, or their existing southern border with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incompetent people, out-maneuvered by clever people, oftentimes say such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shall determine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your opinion on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake me up, when 'The World' decides to do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - they do, indeed, seem resolute, in their ambition to complete the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael, and to make permanent, their claim to their old spiritual and ancestral home - something they've been denied, and something they've been working towards, for the past 1900 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians, having exported terrorism to innocent third-party nations on numerous occasions over the past 40-50 years and more, and having re-instigated trouble between themselves and Israel on multiple occasions, are far less trustworthy, and far less intelligent and far less sane, than their Israeli counterparts, and most of the world beyond the domains of Islam both understand this and operate from that understanding, in the Real World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, of course.
> 
> That is why most of the court systems of modern-day Christendom - in the US and Europe and Oceania - are bitch-slapping early attempts at boycotting Israel - the BDS Laughing Stock Flea Circus - and why The West intervened militarily during this year's Gaza War II.
> 
> Sorry, old boy, but - no sale.
Click to expand...

Well thanks for you Zionist Terrorist Mantra...but it won't wash.....I will not bother to delve line by line into your response because as I said you are beyond the decency of rational reasoning causing you myopia.

I have to laugh when you utter some of your prose,I personally have no problem with an Israel as you know well BUT also a Palestinian State as well.

I hate to tell you Kondie....It was the Jews (Their Terrorist Groups) prior to 1948 that originated and organised REAL TERRORISM....as you know fully well,you can kid the Morons on here but don't use these comments on me please...I have lived in Israel and much of your and others Hatred of everything Palestinian is totally misplaced.......unlike Daniel now Danyal or what ever he calls himself, I don't think you live in Israel......so some of you say "God promised Canaan and Sumeria sic plus Moab" to the Israelites........and because of this, the Jews are entitled to this land......What Rot....you are an educated Guy Kondie......do you really think this ????????

Israel has changed...but you are right in saying the Jews out smarted the Palestinians to claim the Palestinian Lands,but in your eagerness to arrogantly try to take the high grown,you have thrown down the gauntlet to say that the Palestinians could always do the same to Israel.as Israel did to them......you see how ridiculous your comments are.........Israel may have the upper hand today but it is what happens in the future.........Israel despite spending Billions of $(more likely America money) in trying to improve their image over the past 40 years have failed as a nation,have failed as part of the World community.

It, as I said,should have been so different,the world order is changing at a rapid rate and Israel more than most have missed the boat and the opportunity to encompass...and it all has to do with the change from secularism to fanatism..sic...Great leaders like Mr Rabin(who the Jews assassinated themselves) and Mr Peres knew what should have happened but the moment is lost for ever..steve


----------



## theliq

Dogmaphobe said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who doesn't perceive the Israeli-Palestinian conflict the way they do, is not 'normal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puh-leeeez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What amazes me is the general lack of curiosity or intuitive intelligence on display by these mindless conformists.  Have they learned absolutely nothing about group dynamics from their experiences in life?
> 
> Place 90 blue people in a room with 10 green people, and the 90 Blue people will discriminate against the 10 green.  That's just how people ARE no matter how much self-serving, mamby pamby rhetoric we might offer to the contrary. Discrimination leads to prejudice, prejudice to bigotry, bigotry to hatred.
> 
> In the case of Jews, they are always the green people. After the diaspora, they were all living as small minorities in small enclaves within a host society. They kept to themselves, were successful in those fields they were allowed to pursue, but always distrusted because they were different.
> 
> In today's global world, little has changed. Jews are still the green people, and as hateful Arabs and Muslims have become more and more influential in the world,  they can infect more and more people with their hatefulness, and  the social dynamics are still the same. A large majority persecutes a small minority, and there simply aren't enough of the small minority to affect the overall gestalt. The only difference now is that in the age of communication, it is Israel as the expression of Jewish self determination under attack instead of Jewish communities living in individual societies.
> 
> If any of these mind-numbingly stupid people were actual liberals, they would understand this. They don't, and they aren't, however. They are closer to neo nazis than they are liberals in their extremely conformist hatred of the small minority at the hands of the large majority.
Click to expand...

What a complete CROCK OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Israel don't hate......fool, their whole premise of existence...is built on HATE


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous (look the word up) denial...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Someone advocating for the Palestinians would, indeed, portray their adversaries in just such a fashion. This does not, however, ipso facto, render your opinion operative, and I, for one, reject it as partisan. But, thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jew-hatred and Israel-hatred dripping from your bombast tells us all we need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After sixty-six years of intermittent guerrilla and asymmetrical warfare, both sides are guilty of this, on a fairly large scale. The solution is to relocate the Losing Side and to get them out of harm's way, permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> After decades of trying to negotiate with the Mad Dog Palestinians, by 1967, the Israelis had lost much of their incentive and desire to cut a deal with the Palestinians, and, Intifadas I and II put a cap in that - shredding to bits, much of the remaining Israeli commitment to cut that deal.
> 
> By now, it should be fairly clear, that they have hardened their hearts, and have abandoned their former naive but well-intentioned hopes to cut a deal, and have moved on to the old Zionist plan of completing the Reconquista of Eretz Yislrael - see the 1922 LoN Partition Proposal Map for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains how they are winning the Land-Squeeze competition - all part of the mechanical processes designed to effect the Reconquista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly. They have merely hardened their hearts, by abandoning any prior unrealistic hopes for a negotiated settlement, and have now begun the Reconquista in earnest - about 66 years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alternative Explanation is, those who are unwilling to go the distance, to complete the Reconquista on behalf of the Jews, are leaving, and those who are willing to go that distance, are staying, and arriving, in droves. Same scenario - different explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insistence upon the use of the phrase 'normal people' is rather comical, old boy, and hardly worthy of your intellect, even as a propagandizing device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians could have negotiated a two-state solution, in the first few decades after the establishment of the State of Israel, but that window of opportunity has come and gone.
> 
> It is no longer safe for the Israelis, to allow the Palestinians to live alongside them, and, of course, it has never been safe, for the Israelis to give back the West Bank and the Golan, given that she is surrounded by potentially hostile Muslim neighbors, and requires defensible borders and some depth to her territory, to avoid being overrun quickly by a competent surprise offensive against her.
> 
> There's no going back now - in for a penny, in for a pound - Israel will not be giving back the West Bank nor the Golan - and, for that matter, will probably be re-seizing Gaza, during the next couple of decades.
> 
> Nobody is going to stop them from completing this internal consolidation, so long as they do not actually begin slaughtering the still-resident Palestinians en masse, and so long as they do not spill over their existing northern border with Lebanon, or their existing eastern border with Syria and Jordan, or their existing southern border with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incompetent people, out-maneuvered by clever people, oftentimes say such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shall determine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your opinion on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake me up, when 'The World' decides to do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - they do, indeed, seem resolute, in their ambition to complete the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael, and to make permanent, their claim to their old spiritual and ancestral home - something they've been denied, and something they've been working towards, for the past 1900 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians, having exported terrorism to innocent third-party nations on numerous occasions over the past 40-50 years and more, and having re-instigated trouble between themselves and Israel on multiple occasions, are far less trustworthy, and far less intelligent and far less sane, than their Israeli counterparts, and most of the world beyond the domains of Islam both understand this and operate from that understanding, in the Real World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, of course.
> 
> That is why most of the court systems of modern-day Christendom - in the US and Europe and Oceania - are bitch-slapping early attempts at boycotting Israel - the BDS Laughing Stock Flea Circus - and why The West intervened militarily during this year's Gaza War II.
> 
> Sorry, old boy, but - no sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing post !
Click to expand...

Thanks for that,I agree but most of it Myopic Zionism


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Only Israel apologists consider it slanted, and only because they wish to deny the evidence of what normal people think about Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Israel kicks ass, and apologizes to no one, and needs no one to apologize for her.
> 
> And thinks nothing of Arab butt-kissers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous(look the word up)denial.....Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM).
> 
> Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??
> 
> In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists.
> 
> Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution.
> 
> Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation....the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel
> 
> The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different.
> 
> Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith.....you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians.
> 
> Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of....The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith.
> 
> I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change.
> 
> The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with.
> 
> Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only room now for one state, Steve. The Arabs have to go back to their native lands.
Click to expand...

Well that is a shame Hoss where are you going to send all the Jews this time,because obviously the Palestinians will go back to their homeland Palestine

I think you are wrong Hoss and I never thought this solution would ever come out of your mouth....I am amazed my friend


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous (look the word up) denial...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Someone advocating for the Palestinians would, indeed, portray their adversaries in just such a fashion. This does not, however, ipso facto, render your opinion operative, and I, for one, reject it as partisan. But, thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM)...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jew-hatred and Israel-hatred dripping from your bombast tells us all we need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After sixty-six years of intermittent guerrilla and asymmetrical warfare, both sides are guilty of this, on a fairly large scale. The solution is to relocate the Losing Side and to get them out of harm's way, permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> After decades of trying to negotiate with the Mad Dog Palestinians, by 1967, the Israelis had lost much of their incentive and desire to cut a deal with the Palestinians, and, Intifadas I and II put a cap in that - shredding to bits, much of the remaining Israeli commitment to cut that deal.
> 
> By now, it should be fairly clear, that they have hardened their hearts, and have abandoned their former naive but well-intentioned hopes to cut a deal, and have moved on to the old Zionist plan of completing the Reconquista of Eretz Yislrael - see the 1922 LoN Partition Proposal Map for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains how they are winning the Land-Squeeze competition - all part of the mechanical processes designed to effect the Reconquista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly. They have merely hardened their hearts, by abandoning any prior unrealistic hopes for a negotiated settlement, and have now begun the Reconquista in earnest - about 66 years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alternative Explanation is, those who are unwilling to go the distance, to complete the Reconquista on behalf of the Jews, are leaving, and those who are willing to go that distance, are staying, and arriving, in droves. Same scenario - different explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your insistence upon the use of the phrase 'normal people' is rather comical, old boy, and hardly worthy of your intellect, even as a propagandizing device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israelis and Palestinians could have negotiated a two-state solution, in the first few decades after the establishment of the State of Israel, but that window of opportunity has come and gone.
> 
> It is no longer safe for the Israelis, to allow the Palestinians to live alongside them, and, of course, it has never been safe, for the Israelis to give back the West Bank and the Golan, given that she is surrounded by potentially hostile Muslim neighbors, and requires defensible borders and some depth to her territory, to avoid being overrun quickly by a competent surprise offensive against her.
> 
> There's no going back now - in for a penny, in for a pound - Israel will not be giving back the West Bank nor the Golan - and, for that matter, will probably be re-seizing Gaza, during the next couple of decades.
> 
> Nobody is going to stop them from completing this internal consolidation, so long as they do not actually begin slaughtering the still-resident Palestinians en masse, and so long as they do not spill over their existing northern border with Lebanon, or their existing eastern border with Syria and Jordan, or their existing southern border with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incompetent people, out-maneuvered by clever people, oftentimes say such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shall determine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your opinion on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake me up, when 'The World' decides to do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - they do, indeed, seem resolute, in their ambition to complete the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael, and to make permanent, their claim to their old spiritual and ancestral home - something they've been denied, and something they've been working towards, for the past 1900 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians, having exported terrorism to innocent third-party nations on numerous occasions over the past 40-50 years and more, and having re-instigated trouble between themselves and Israel on multiple occasions, are far less trustworthy, and far less intelligent and far less sane, than their Israeli counterparts, and most of the world beyond the domains of Islam both understand this and operate from that understanding, in the Real World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, of course.
> 
> That is why most of the court systems of modern-day Christendom - in the US and Europe and Oceania - are bitch-slapping early attempts at boycotting Israel - the BDS Laughing Stock Flea Circus - and why The West intervened militarily during this year's Gaza War II.
> 
> Sorry, old boy, but - no sale.
Click to expand...

I have Never said I hated Jews,and you have NO RIGHT to say otherwise


----------



## Billo_Really

The biggest hoot in this whole thing, is the Israeli kiss-ass crowd thinking "their" the normal ones.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> The biggest hoot in this whole thing, is the Israeli kiss-ass crowd thinking "their" the normal ones.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a frog's fat ass what some slanted opinion poll says about Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Only Israel apologists consider it slanted, and only because they wish to deny the evidence of what normal people think about Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologist?
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Israel kicks ass, and apologizes to no one, and needs no one to apologize for her.
> 
> And thinks nothing of Arab butt-kissers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kondor you live in a myopic world of hideous(look the word up)denial.....Recently I met a Christian volunteer who went to the OCCUPIED TERRORIES to escort Palestinian children to school...to PROTECT THEM from VERBAL and PHYSICAL VIOLENCE by the Israeli Settlers(SCUM).
> 
> Violence against Arab kids??Christian volunteers to protect them???From Jewish Settlers??
> 
> In 1977 there were 25,000 Settlers...It was easy to believe the Israelis were holding the West Bank only as a bargaining chip.Arabs(Palestinians they said) were Terrorists.
> 
> Now the OCCUPATION has lasted 47 years.There are over 500,000 Settlers!!!!!!!Up to 60% of the Israeli cabinet is on record as Opposing a Two State solution.
> 
> Israel has gone from the secular to backward religious (we are talking pre 2000 years ago mentality) Israel has become a backward nation....the previous Secular majority of more educated Jews,have been leaving Israel in vast numbers over the last 20 years......I have met many....They feel there is no future there for them.....Their place taken by Ignorant foreigners......and Religious Meat Heads.
> 
> Normal people distrust this ever increasing ignorant Israel.....even Jews within and outside Israel
> 
> The World has passed judgement on current Israel,even active supporters of Israel in the past.....THEY don't like it..More of.the World recognise Palestine more than they do Israel with numbers growing...Israel in reality has few friends,it could have been so different.
> 
> Israel is a country built on lies and deception,violence and bad faith.....you may have been winning the battles and dispossesing the Palestinians but history shows Israel will never defeat the Palestinians.
> 
> Israel basically painted themselves into a corner by stealth and arrogance.....which in my opinion in time they will never get out of....The World is angry and bored with Israel's machinations over the past years...pleading an innocence....when infact they are the perpatraters  sic of bad faith.
> 
> I doubt now Israel despite their awful past under Christians,Russians,Nazis throughout their history..........but never the Palestinians by the way.....can change.
> 
> The World are basically fed up with this nation Israel......everyone's tried of Israel,but everyone now knows what they are as a nation, untrustworthy to deal with.
> 
> Palestine has many more friends who will help them despite Israels intrusions and theft of Palestinian Land..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only room now for one state, Steve. The Arabs have to go back to their native lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is a shame Hoss where are you going to send all the Jews this time,because obviously the Palestinians will go back to their homeland Palestine
> 
> I think you are wrong Hoss and I never thought this solution would ever come out of your mouth....I am amazed my friend
Click to expand...

It's time the Palestinians faced the facts of life, Steve. Israel is not going anywhere and there's only room for one rooster in the barnyard.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> ...Well thanks for you Zionist Terrorist Mantra...


No problem. All part of the friendly service.



> ...I hate to tell you Kondie....It was the Jews...that originated and organised REAL TERRORISM...


Truth be told, I don't really give a tinker's damn.



> ...."God promised Canaan and Sumeria sic plus Moab" to the Israelites........and because of this, the Jews are entitled to this land......What Rot....you are an educated Guy Kondie......do you really think this ????????...


Nope. I don't really give a tinker's damn about that either. What signifies with me is (1) their ancient spiritual claim to the land and (2) their present control of the land.



> ...you are right in saying the Jews out smarted the Palestinians to claim the Palestinian Lands,but in your eagerness to arrogantly try to take the high grown,you have thrown down the gauntlet to say that the Palestinians could always do the same to Israel.as Israel did to them....


I do not believe that the one follows the other. Any such window of opportunity for the Palestinians to do the same evaporated during the 1948-1949 timeframe.



> ...Israel may have the upper hand today but it is what happens in the future...


Indeed. Israel will have the upper hand tomorrow, as well.



> ...Israel despite spending Billions of $(more likely America money) in trying to improve their image over the past 40 years have failed as a nation,have failed as part of the World community...


Israel does just fine in that regard, in most respects. Their only failure to date is that they have not yet completed the expulsion of the remaining squatters from Rump Palestine.



> ...It, as I said,should have been so different,the world order is changing at a rapid rate and Israel more than most have missed the boat and the opportunity to encompass...and it all has to do with the change from secularism to fanatism..sic...Great leaders like Mr Rabin(who the Jews assassinated themselves) and Mr Peres knew what should have happened but the moment is lost for ever..steve


Oh, I'm sure that your reliance upon the Changing Wave of the Future - so to speak - is appealing, and comforting; however, it has not yet materialized, and, frankly, I seriously doubt that it will in future, either.

We have irreconcilable opinions and differing prognosis for our various patients.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> ...What a complete CROCK OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Israel don't hate......fool, their whole premise of existence...is built on HATE


Yes, yes, yes... very nice, I'm sure... thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> ...I have Never said I hated Jews,and you have NO RIGHT to say otherwise


The venom dripping from that portion of your post stands sufficient guarantor for that observation.

No explicit declaration is necessary.

Common-sense deduction is adequate to the task at hand.

As to my right to say otherwise...

My own counsel will I keep, on how to interpret the use of appellations like 'scum', in connection with Israelis.

My own counsel will I keep, on whether or not I articulate that interpretation, during the course of an exchange.

My own counsel will I keep, on what my rights are.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


>


See what I mean?

Their only comeback is cartoons.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Their only comeback is cartoons.
Click to expand...

That's OK...

For the longest time, yours consisted of F-bombs and photoshop pictures of retired US battleships taken out of mothballs and firing on Israelis...

Pot... meet kettle.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Their only comeback is cartoons.
Click to expand...

Their edumacational, Billio.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> That's OK...
> 
> For the longest time, yours consisted of F-bombs and photoshop pictures of retired US battleships taken out of mothballs and firing on Israelis...
> 
> Pot... meet kettle.


And on those occasions where you open your mouth and attempt to make a lucid point, you confirm to the world, just how stupid you really are.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Their edumacational, Billio.


Those that can't communicate on a higher educational level, make up their own pithy little vocabulary like middle school kids.


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have Never said I hated Jews,and you have NO RIGHT to say otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> The venom dripping from that portion of your post stands sufficient guarantor for that observation.
> 
> No explicit declaration is necessary.
> 
> Common-sense deduction is adequate to the task at hand.
> 
> As to my right to say otherwise...
> 
> My own counsel will I keep, on how to interpret the use of appellations like 'scum', in connection with Israelis.
> 
> My own counsel will I keep, on whether or not I articulate that interpretation, during the course of an exchange.
> 
> My own counsel will I keep, on what my rights are.
Click to expand...

They behave like Arrogant Scum,considering they are Jonny-come-Latelys..who are these people who think they can steal Palestinian land,a total burden to Israel........and are returning Israel to the Dark Ages.......Arrogantly think they can destroy property and murder Palestinians for their ill gains

Anyhow look back and see what you have called Palestinians......Your personal "Own Counsel" those who live in Glass Houses Kondie.....but I would like you to think about America receiving 500,000 Settlers and the deeds they have committed....It would Never be tolerated......they rightly be regarded as Scum.

This term you must understand is Not a reflection on all Israelis(this is where you get confused) You of course can say what you like and I would defend your right to say it........shame the Pal'is in Israel can't do the same or others,who are immediately branded Anti-Semites.steve


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well thanks for you Zionist Terrorist Mantra...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. All part of the friendly service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate to tell you Kondie....It was the Jews...that originated and organised REAL TERRORISM...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth be told, I don't really give a tinker's damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...."God promised Canaan and Sumeria sic plus Moab" to the Israelites........and because of this, the Jews are entitled to this land......What Rot....you are an educated Guy Kondie......do you really think this ????????...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I don't really give a tinker's damn about that either. What signifies with me is (1) their ancient spiritual claim to the land and (2) their present control of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you are right in saying the Jews out smarted the Palestinians to claim the Palestinian Lands,but in your eagerness to arrogantly try to take the high grown,you have thrown down the gauntlet to say that the Palestinians could always do the same to Israel.as Israel did to them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe that the one follows the other. Any such window of opportunity for the Palestinians to do the same evaporated during the 1948-1949 timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel may have the upper hand today but it is what happens in the future...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. Israel will have the upper hand tomorrow, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel despite spending Billions of $(more likely America money) in trying to improve their image over the past 40 years have failed as a nation,have failed as part of the World community...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel does just fine in that regard, in most respects. Their only failure to date is that they have not yet completed the expulsion of the remaining squatters from Rump Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It, as I said,should have been so different,the world order is changing at a rapid rate and Israel more than most have missed the boat and the opportunity to encompass...and it all has to do with the change from secularism to fanatism..sic...Great leaders like Mr Rabin(who the Jews assassinated themselves) and Mr Peres knew what should have happened but the moment is lost for ever..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm sure that your reliance upon the Changing Wave of the Future - so to speak - is appealing, and comforting; however, it has not yet materialized, and, frankly, I seriously doubt that it will in future, either.
> 
> We have irreconcilable opinions and differing prognosis for our various patients.
Click to expand...

The only thing that evaporates is liquid and the Palestinians are not water.....you never mentioned in your prose...Why you Assassinated YOUR FORMER PRIME MINISTER and Defence Force Chief........Mr Rabin....just saying..steve....it was at this point that Israel changed for ever and the World realized what some of you had become.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK...
> 
> For the longest time, yours consisted of F-bombs and photoshop pictures of retired US battleships taken out of mothballs and firing on Israelis...
> 
> Pot... meet kettle.
> 
> 
> 
> And on those occasions where you open your mouth and attempt to make a lucid point, you confirm to the world, just how stupid you really are.
Click to expand...

Awwwwww... I don't think you liked my assessment of your modus operandi... tsk, tsk, tsk.

Truth is, we all stand in absolute awe of your overwhelmingly superior intellect, Junior - especially me - being so inferior to yourself in all such respects...


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their edumacational, Billio.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that can't communicate on a higher educational level, make up their own pithy little vocabulary like middle school kids.
Click to expand...

Pity that you had not taken such a tack with respect to your own conduct, during your earlier times here - you would not now be suffering from such a Credibility Gap.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have Never said I hated Jews,and you have NO RIGHT to say otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> The venom dripping from that portion of your post stands sufficient guarantor for that observation.
> 
> No explicit declaration is necessary.
> 
> Common-sense deduction is adequate to the task at hand.
> 
> As to my right to say otherwise...
> 
> My own counsel will I keep, on how to interpret the use of appellations like 'scum', in connection with Israelis.
> 
> My own counsel will I keep, on whether or not I articulate that interpretation, during the course of an exchange.
> 
> My own counsel will I keep, on what my rights are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They behave like Arrogant Scum,considering they are Jonny-come-Latelys..who are these people who think they can steal Palestinian land,a total burden to Israel........and are returning Israel to the Dark Ages.......Arrogantly think they can destroy property and murder Palestinians for their ill gains
> 
> Anyhow look back and see what you have called Palestinians......Your personal "Own Counsel" those who live in Glass Houses Kondie.....but I would like you to think about America receiving 500,000 Settlers and the deeds they have committed....It would Never be tolerated......they rightly be regarded as Scum.
> 
> This term you must understand is Not a reflection on all Israelis(this is where you get confused) You of course can say what you like and I would defend your right to say it........shame the Pal'is in Israel can't do the same or others,who are immediately branded Anti-Semites.steve
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes... now comes the inevitable and ever-popular Juicy Rationalizations... but you've already tainted the deck, and that taint cannot be rationalized away.


----------



## toastman

Anyone else find it ironic that the op is not eligible to answer the question in the opening post ?


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> ...The only thing that evaporates is liquid and the Palestinians are not water...


Their opportunity to 'do the same' to the Israelis (outsmart them, in connection with land-grabs) evaporated in 1948-1949, when they undertook the _Great Arab Skeddaddle of 1948_, and all the wishing and propagandizing in the world isn't going to cause that to re-materialize.



> ...Why you Assassinated YOUR FORMER PRIME MINISTER and Defence Force Chief...


Lame segue. I neither know nor care how Prime Minister or Chief A or B or C died over there.


----------



## cnm

Hossfly said:


> You can't be serious.


Well, okay, if you insist that one can determine what one thinks of US policies and actions by what one thinks of Christians you'd know better than me no doubt.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> You and your compatriots would have had a much easier time, had you not pursued this 'normal people' fallacy that you seem hell-bent upon continuing, even though it's not working, but, given your intransigence - which is highly symmetrical with that of those for whom you advocate - it's not terribly surprising - merely comical, and worth counterpointing.


And yet no one will provide a different view as to what normal people think of Israel to this
2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf

Instead it's a chorus of 'no it isn't' when it plainly is. Oh  well, Israel apologists, it's what they do, deny evidence then refuse to produce any to back up their case


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your compatriots would have had a much easier time, had you not pursued this 'normal people' fallacy that you seem hell-bent upon continuing, even though it's not working, but, given your intransigence - which is highly symmetrical with that of those for whom you advocate - it's not terribly surprising - merely comical, and worth counterpointing.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet no one will provide a different view as to what normal people think of Israel to this
> 2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
> 
> Instead it's a chorus of 'no it isn't' when it plainly is. Oh  well, Israel apologists, it's what they do, deny evidence then refuse to produce any to back up their case
Click to expand...

One single poll undertaken in 22 countries by one single international news service is hardly conclusive proof of worldwide negative views of Israel.

But even if the results here are anywhere even remotely approximating accurate...

There is no scientific (nor even solid anecdotal) basis for styling this as a 'Normal People' versus 'Abnormal People' sort of comparison.

For example, I would not refer to the Jew-hating populations of the Middle East as 'normal' - rather, 'abnormal', by any rational standard.

And, last time I looked, the Jews of Israel were not particularly concerned about winning this year's Miss Congeniality Contest.


----------



## cnm

Three years of polls. And still you won't provide any evidence the polls are wrong, You just deny. Well, it is what Israel apologists do.

Even the most cursory examination of Google as to opinions of Israel must lead to despondency and another round of '_no it isn't_'' on the part of Israel apologists.

The bit I don't get is that if Israel and Israel supporters are so staunch why not just say - 'yes, the world sees Israel as a rogue nation, screw the world' - instead of trying to pretend a negative view of Israel is not the norm?


----------



## Mindful

omg

If I had a flunkey like Beezlybub, I'd be so insulted.


----------



## gtopa1

I wonder why the Pew Polls I provided earlier are not considered by the left to be more reflective of world opinion?

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> I wonder why the Pew Polls I provided earlier are not considered by the left to be more reflective of world opinion?
> 
> Greg



I gave up on the left and their reflections, years ago.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> I wonder why the Pew Polls I provided earlier are not considered by the left to be more reflective of world opinion?
> 
> Greg


Because you're too stupid to be able to collate them and present them in a useful form.


----------



## gtopa1

cnm said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why the Pew Polls I provided earlier are not considered by the left to be more reflective of world opinion?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're too stupid to be able to collate them and present them in a useful form.
Click to expand...


You give credibility to the old joke:  Question: What's long, hard and fvcks kiwis? Answer: Primary school!!! That you didn't have the ability to interpret them is MY problem?? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Seems your old forum master has shut it down. What happened; Steve get sick of Ugs?

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why the Pew Polls I provided earlier are not considered by the left to be more reflective of world opinion?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're too stupid to be able to collate them and present them in a useful form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give credibility to the old joke:  Question: What's long, hard and fvcks kiwis? Answer: Primary school!!! That you didn't have the ability to interpret them is MY problem??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



Polls tend to be unreliable. I've just been reading about them.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> That you didn't have the ability to interpret them is MY problem??


Only if you want to get your point across. I've been able to get my point across using conveniently presented graphics, most of them supplied by others admittedly. But then, who knows what was the import of the data? Not you, I'd suggest.

That no one will bother trying to make sense of your usual incoherent efforts means your exertions, such as they were, are wasted.

You'll note none of the apologists could be bothered collating whatever data that was into useful information.


----------



## gtopa1

I find it all too easy to understand why the left hates Israel. What i don't get is why they just don't come out and say why they hate Jews so much. It's not because of the Anti-US sentiment regarding allies, is it? Putin just annexed an area that makes Israel look tiny. is the left against that? Even though Putin is anti-gay?

No: the hatred is far deeper than Israel and Jew hating. It is because Israel destroys the myth that Semetic peoples cannot be Democratic and free. 

Greg


----------



## cnm

What have Jews to do with this discussion? One might as well [have discussed South Africa] by talking about Christians.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> What have Jews to do with this discussion? One might as well discuss the US by talking about Christians.



Everything to do with it.

Or why would you post gruesome images of the 
Warsaw Ghetto? You've got it on the brain.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Jews to do with this discussion? One might as well discuss the US by talking about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything to do with it.
> 
> Or why would you post gruesome images of the
> Warsaw Ghetto? You've got it on the brain.
Click to expand...




> *Hoenlein: BDS is the '21st Century Anti-Semitism'*
> Malcolm Hoenlein: Saying 'I hate Israel' instead of 'I hate Jews' does not cover up the fact that both mean the same thing.
> 
> By Yoni Kempinski, Elad Benari
> First Publish: 2/18/2014, 4:12 AM
> 
> Malcolm Hoenlein, executive vice chairman of the Conference of Presidents of Major American Jewish Organizations, said on Monday that the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement is “the 21st century form of 20th century anti-Semitism.”
> 
> “It is the same manifestation, except [it is] attacking the collective Jew - Israel - rather than the individual Jew as we saw 70 years ago,” Hoenlein said at a press conference in Jerusalem.



Hoenlein BDS is the 21st Century Anti-Semitism - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva


Now will the two bit jaffa comedian please desist from trying to amuse other Jew haters!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> I find it all too easy to understand why the left hates Israel. What i don't get is why they just don't come out and say why they hate Jews so much. It's not because of the Anti-US sentiment regarding allies, is it? Putin just annexed an area that makes Israel look tiny. is the left against that? Even though Putin is anti-gay?
> 
> No: the hatred is far deeper than Israel and Jew hating. It is because Israel destroys the myth that Semetic peoples cannot be Democratic and free.
> 
> Greg


Since its so easy to understand, why don't you tell us why you think the left hates Jews?  That's a question you don't have the balls to answer.

Israel is not a democracy.  It's a fascist, racist regime, that a majority of the population doesn't mind having an apartheid state.  Israel has laws that make their arab population 2nd class citizens.  That ain't democracy!  So cut the crap!


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Everything to do with it.


It has nothing to do with it.  This is a political and legal issue, not a religious one.  WTF does Judaism have to do with Israel's many violations of international law?


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> (BDS) movement is “the 21st century form of 20th century anti-Semitism.”


Ah, number six. A favourite, one finds.

Normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Hoenlein BDS is the 21st Century Anti-Semitism - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> 
> Now will the two bit jaffa comedian please desist from trying to amuse other Jew haters!!
> 
> Greg


Do you enjoy making statements for no reason whatsoever?

You call people "jew haters", yet you can't explain why?  Dumb.


----------



## Billo_Really

cnm said:


> Ah, number six. A favourite, one finds.
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine.


That happens to be completely true and none of it has anything to do with Judaism.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Everything to do with it.



Let me get this straight. Jews have everything to do with what normal people think of Israel?


----------



## cnm

Billo_Really said:


> That happens to be completely true and none of it has anything to do with Judaism.


That was my impression, that devout Jews would find such behaviour an anathema.


----------



## SAYIT

theliq said:


> You of course can say what you like and I would defend your right to say it....



Which, of course, is *exactly the opposite* of what you posted on this thread just 1 hour ago ("I have Never said I hated Jews,and you have NO RIGHT to say otherwise"- theliq). I'm not certain if you are bipolar or just really stupid but based on the opinions you express, I'd guess you're just really, really stupid..


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their edumacational, Billio.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that can't communicate on a higher educational level, make up their own pithy little vocabulary like middle school kids.
Click to expand...

 
Do you refer to the MORON who authored the following in just one of his rambling, pointless posts on this thread (#1146):

"as I said you are beyond the decency of rational reasoning causing you myopia."

"I have to laugh when you utter some of your prose,I personally have no problem with an Israel as you know well BUT also a Palestinian State as well.

"....as you know fully well,you can kid the Morons on here but don't use these comments on me please..."

"but in your eagerness to arrogantly try to take the high grown,you have thrown down the gauntlet..."


----------



## SAYIT

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The only thing that evaporates is liquid and the Palestinians are not water...
> 
> 
> 
> Their opportunity to 'do the same' to the Israelis (outsmart them, in connection with land-grabs) evaporated in 1948-1949, when they undertook the _Great Arab Skeddaddle of 1948_, and all the wishing and propagandizing in the world isn't going to cause that to re-materialize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Why you Assassinated YOUR FORMER PRIME MINISTER and Defence Force Chief...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame segue. I neither know nor care how Prime Minister or Chief A or B or C died over there.
Click to expand...

 
Occasionally the Arab World will try to resurrect UN181 as justification for the establishment of their "long-desired" Palestinian state. I am amused that TheMoron would ask you why you assassinated "YOUR FORMER PRIME MINISTER and Defence Force Chief."
Does he know something about you no one else does?


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> And yet no one will provide a different view as to what normal people think of Israel to this
> 2013 Country Rating Poll.pdf
> 
> Instead it's a chorus of 'no it isn't' when it plainly is. Oh  well, Israel apologists, it's what they do, deny evidence then refuse to produce any to back up their case



Plenty has been produced which proves that poll was biased, rendering it irrelevant. Do you have another which isn't?


----------



## Mindful

Shurat Hadin – Israel Law Center filed Monday a war crimes complaint with the International Criminal Court (ICC) Prosecutor against Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas.

The NGO is using a similar creative procedural move that it used to file similar complaints against Hamas leader Khaled Mashaal on September 3, in that it has said both Mashaal and Abbas are Jordanian citizens.

Jordan, unlike Israel or "Palestine" which is still not a state in the eyes of the ICC, has accepted ICC jurisdiction over its citizens since April 11, 2002, avoiding the bar which has blocked most ideas until now for bringing the ICC into the conflict.

Shurat Hadin files war crimes complaint against Abbas with ICC


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Plenty has been produced which proves that poll was biased, rendering it irrelevant. Do you have another which isn't?


No, it is asserted the poll is fixed and the polls' results are denied. No proof whatsoever has been provided showing the poll was biased, Phoenall's witterings included.

It is deluded in the extreme to assert that a 'world' poll is biased because Muslim nations are included in it.

No evidence that Israel is generally regarded in a positive light by normal people has been produced.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Jordan, unlike Israel or "Palestine" which is still not a state in the eyes of the ICC, has accepted ICC jurisdiction over its citizens since April 11, 2002, avoiding the bar which has blocked most ideas until now for bringing the ICC into the conflict.
> 
> Shurat Hadin files war crimes complaint against Abbas with ICC


Ah, Number seven. Very creative.

Normal people think Israel 

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine.


----------



## Mindful

How do we define "normal"?


How do we define normal - HowStuffWorks


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoenlein BDS is the 21st Century Anti-Semitism - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> 
> Now will the two bit jaffa comedian please desist from trying to amuse other Jew haters!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Do you enjoy making statements for no reason whatsoever?
> 
> You call people "jew haters", yet you can't explain why?  Dumb.
Click to expand...


You want to explain "why"? The reasons offered by you lot are insensible. So what are yours?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, number six. A favourite, one finds.
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to be completely true and none of it has anything to do with Judaism.
Click to expand...


Gaza is controlled by a Terrorist org that murders its opponents, especially Palestinians. Why do you give them a pass on that? 

COUNTRY DATA
GDP growth (annual %)
Data from World Bank

The West bank and Gaza were on track to high GDP growth. Maybe Hamas got too much money to spend on rockets??

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Gaza is controlled by a Terrorist org that murders its opponents, especially Palestinians. Why do you give them a pass on that?


Normal people wonder when Gaza may wrest back control of its borders, coast and airspace and be able to determine its own imports/exports.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You want to explain "why"?


 I didn't make the claim, you did.  Care to explain the reason why you made the claim?



gtopa1 said:


> The reasons offered by you...


I didn't offer any reasons, I asked you to state yours.  Are you going to do that, or just keep playing bullshit word games?



gtopa1 said:


> ... lot are insensible.


Another made up word?  What is it?  A combination between "insensitive" and "sensible"?  Or were you trying to say "nonsensical"?  Ergo, making no sense?



gtopa1 said:


> So what are yours?


I don't have any.  I didn't make the claim.  You did.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Gaza is controlled by a Terrorist org that murders its opponents, especially Palestinians. Why do you give them a pass on that?


I don't.  I don't give Israel one either.



gtopa1 said:


> COUNTRY DATA
> GDP growth (annual %)
> Data from World Bank
> 
> The West bank and Gaza were on track to high GDP growth. Maybe Hamas got too much money to spend on rockets??
> 
> Greg


It makes no sense talking about Gaza's GNP while the blockade is still being maintained.  No economy can grow when the assholes next door keep strangulating it.


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

The principle of equal rights and self-determination, all peoples have the right freely to determine, without external interference, their political status and to pursue their economic, social and cultural development, and every State (Israel and Palestine included) has the duty to respect this right in accordance with the provisions of the Charter.



Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is controlled by a Terrorist org that murders its opponents, especially Palestinians. Why do you give them a pass on that?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  I don't give Israel one either.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTRY DATA
> GDP growth (annual %)
> Data from World Bank
> 
> The West bank and Gaza were on track to high GDP growth. Maybe Hamas got too much money to spend on rockets??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes no sense talking about Gaza's GNP while the blockade is still being maintained.  No economy can grow when the assholes next door keep strangulating it.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The problem is, that the Palestinians do not "duty to respect this right" _(territorial integrity and political independence of the Israel)_ as exercised in 1948.  They have been a constant warring party, attempting to take both Jordan and Israel.  The Palestinians have pledged a never ending battle against Israel.  The "occupation" and quarantine are of their own making.  Just as the HAMAS Palestinian Government failed to honor Israeli sovereignty after the 2005 withdrawal, so it is that no Palestinian Government has has established any evidence of reform that would warrant trust and confidence in settle its international disputes with Israel by peaceful means in such a manner that regional peace and security are not endangered.  

The People of the State of Palestine have not been served well by a government that is incapable of establishing Friendly Relations and Co-operation with Israel.  They have great economic and commercial potential but indefinitely sacrifice it all in exchange for endless conflict.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

Ah, another one. Normal people think Israel feels it can do no wrong. So now we have normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> Ah, another one. Normal people think Israel feels it can do no wrong. So now we have normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong.


You could be describing the Democrat Party.


----------



## cnm

Hossfly said:


> You could be describing the Democrat Party.


Actually there are only a few items that don't fit both the Democratic and Republican parties.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza is controlled by a Terrorist org that murders its opponents, especially Palestinians. Why do you give them a pass on that?
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people wonder when Gaza may wrest back control of its borders, coast and airspace and be able to determine its own imports/exports.
Click to expand...


That would be what desperate morons might think, if they think about Gaza at all.
Normal peeps wonder when those hapless "refugees" will quit throwing generation after generation of their kids into their now 66 year long seize of Israel just to satisfy hateful slugs like you.


----------



## cnm

Hmmm. That looks like 1, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10 and 11.

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> Hmmm. That looks like 1, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10 and 11.
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong.


If you think Israel does any of those things, you're as full of shit as a Christmas turkey, turkey.


----------



## cnm

There is absolute evidence Israel breaks promises just to chose one item from the list. Time you started practising your gobbling, turkey.

Or you could learn about evidence. 

No, on second thoughts best you concentrate on gobbling.


----------



## cnm

Here's *evidence* of Israel breaking promises. And Israel apologists can't understand why normal people in the UK have a negative view of Israel, so have to pretend it is not the case.


*Israel–United Kingdom relations*

Assassination of Mahmoud Al-Mabhouh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

In 1986, a diplomatic incident took place when a bag filled with forged British passports was discovered in a telephone booth in Germany - the passports had been the work of Mossad, and were intended for the Israeli Embassy in London, to use in covert operations abroad. The British government, furious, demanded Israel promise to never forge its passports again, which was obtained.


*'Compelling evidence' Israel was behind misuse of UK passports in Hamas hit *
David Miliband Compelling evidence Israel was behind misuse of UK passports in Hamas hit Politics The Guardian

Foreign secretary confirms Britain has demanded withdrawal of Israeli diplomat following 'intolerable' use of identity papers


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> If you think Israel does any of those things, you're as full of shit as a Christmas turkey, turkey.


I don't _think_ Israel does any of those things, I _know_ they do!

I also know, you can't present a valid argument against any one of those points.


----------



## Billo_Really

cnm said:


> Here's *evidence* of Israel breaking promises. And Israel apologists can't understand why normal people in the UK have a negative view of Israel, so have to pretend it is not the case.
> 
> 
> *Israel–United Kingdom relations*
> 
> Assassination of Mahmoud Al-Mabhouh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In 1986, a diplomatic incident took place when a bag filled with forged British passports was discovered in a telephone booth in Germany - the passports had been the work of Mossad, and were intended for the Israeli Embassy in London, to use in covert operations abroad. The British government, furious, demanded Israel promise to never forge its passports again, which was obtained.
> 
> 
> *'Compelling evidence' Israel was behind misuse of UK passports in Hamas hit *
> David Miliband Compelling evidence Israel was behind misuse of UK passports in Hamas hit Politics The Guardian
> 
> Foreign secretary confirms Britain has demanded withdrawal of Israeli diplomat following 'intolerable' use of identity papers


There must be something to that second article, because an Israeli kiss-ass recently asked me if I had a passport.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> The problem is, that the Palestinians do not "duty to respect this right" _(territorial integrity and political independence of the Israel)_ as exercised in 1948.


You're starting the clock at the wrong time.  In 1948, Zionists didn't respect the territorial integrity of the indigenous, non-Jewish population. 



RoccoR said:


> They have been a constant warring party, attempting to take both Jordan and Israel.


If that was true, then why is it Israel that breaks all the ceasefires?



RoccoR said:


> The Palestinians have pledged a never ending battle against Israel.


Which simply means they have no intention of submitting to Israel's un-equal demands.



RoccoR said:


> The "occupation" and quarantine are of their own making.


That's like blaming the rape victim because she wore a red dress.



RoccoR said:


> Just as the HAMAS Palestinian Government failed to honor Israeli sovereignty after the 2005 withdrawal,


Israel did not withdraw, they removed ground forces from Gaza proper, but failed to honor Gazan coastal waters and air space.



RoccoR said:


> so it is that no Palestinian Government has has established any evidence of reform that would warrant trust and confidence in settle its international disputes with Israel by peaceful means in such a manner that regional peace and security are not endangered.


The Palestinian government doesn't "have" to do anything, Israel needs to comply with international law and end the occupation and blockade. 



RoccoR said:


> The People of the State of Palestine have not been served well by a government that is incapable of establishing Friendly Relations and Co-operation with Israel.


That's because Israel won't allow it.  Hamas stated it was willing to be a strictly political movement, but instead of Israel welcoming this non-violent solution, it makes up reasons to attack Gaza.



RoccoR said:


> They have great economic and commercial potential but indefinitely sacrifice it all in exchange for endless conflict.


You never take responsibility for your own actions, do you?


----------



## cnm

Billo_Really said:


> There must be something to that second article, because an Israeli kiss-ass recently asked me if I had a passport.


Oh, that reminded me of another one, normal people thinks Israel suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests. Now we have normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> All one needs to know in this thread is what normal people think about Israel, the BBC polls convincingly demonstrate what that is.
> 
> For some reason the opinion of normal people can't be accepted for what it is by those who appear to be Israel apologists.
> 
> That they don't want to recognise reality seems of a piece with their willingness to ignore the voices of Muslim nation residents.
> 
> I believe that's called the ostrich manoeuvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I asked you which country is seen as the most violent and gave you only two possible answers    Palestine or Monaco which one do you think would be the winner ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for admitting that Palestine is a country.  Finally!
Click to expand...





 I have always said that since 1988 Palestine was a country in name only, as they have refused to take up the yoke of free determination and the UN charter. Even the UN does not recognise them as anything but a nation in name only


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> What, you're going to deny that now?
> 
> Well, you can go on denying Israel has a PR problem as long as you like, a state of bliss is hard to leave, fair enough.


 
Israel may well have an unsolvable PR prob but your biased poll is irrelevant.
Meanwhile the Jewish Homeland ignores the haters and goes about the biz of being a responsible state:

Israeli Company Ready to Produce Drug to Cure Ebola United with Israel

Compare that to what the Arab/Muslim World is prepared to do:


.


----------



## SAYIT

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, that the Palestinians do not "duty to respect this right" _(territorial integrity and political independence of the Israel)_ as exercised in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> You're starting the clock at the wrong time.  In 1948, Zionists didn't respect the territorial integrity of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.
Click to expand...


Sure they did. It was your "peaceful" Arab/Muslim comrades who attacked the one-day old Jewish Homelend:
"...A combined invasion by Egypt, Jordan and Syria, together with expeditionary forces from Iraq, entered Palestine - Jordan having declared privately to Yishuv emissaries on 2 May it would abide by a decision not to attack the Jewish state. The invading forces took control of the Arab areas and immediately attacked Israeli forces and several Jewish settlements."

1948 Arab Israeli War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Israel may well have an unsolvable PR prob but your biased poll is irrelevant.


Only an Israel apologist would call biased a world poll that sampled all sections of the world.  And that unrefuted poll demonstrates an extent of Israel's PR problem.


----------



## Hossfly

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may well have an unsolvable PR prob but your biased poll is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only an Israel apologist would call biased a world poll that sampled all sections of the world.  And that unrefuted poll demonstrates an extent of Israel's PR problem.
Click to expand...

Israel has more pressing problems than some stinkin' polls.


----------



## cnm

Is that a concession that the polls represent a world view of Israel? I'd suggest that world view is some of the reason Israel has the pressing problems it is currently facing. BDS for one.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm,  et al,

This is just a list of trash.  It is not part of the discussion that promotes in any way, a settlement in the territorial dispute.




cnm said:


> Ah, another one. Normal people think Israel feels it can do no wrong.


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not really sure what this is intended to demonstrate.  I'm not sure you understand what "normal people" even means.



cnm said:


> maintains apartheid regimes,


*(COMMENT)
*
Most people don't understand what an "apartheid regime" is.

The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;

There is a difference between the containment and quarantine of a State that support terrorism and violates (with criminal intent) the territorial integrity of another country.  



cnm said:


> steals,


*(COMMENT)
*
This is just the use of a word to invoke emotion.  It is in no way, explained or place in a context that would allow rebuttal.  It is an Appeal to Emotion --- a logical fallacy which is used by a pretended victim to manipulation of the audiences response.



cnm said:


> commits war crimes,


*(COMMENT)
*
Again, this is a very broad accusation (by the virtual victim) that is not placed in context for a rebuttal.  War Crimes are a grave breaches of the Geneva Conventions, namely, any of acts against persons or property protected under the provisions of the relevant Geneva Convention.  Out of context, it attempts to imply that the belligerent and hostile Arab Palestinians are the innocent subject to harsh and unlawful treatment.  It doesn't place in context the Israeli reactions are in response to unlawful Palestinian actions.



cnm said:


> wags the US, and doesn't keep its promises,


*(COMMENT)*

Again, in the broadest of accusations, nothing of substance.  So, the State of Israel enjoys wide support in contrast to supporting a State that sponsors terrorist.  So what!



cnm said:


> casts itself as a victim,


*(COMMENT)
*
This very commentary demonstrates that it is not Israel that claims makes this claim as a staple to their war provoking propaganda.  




cnm said:


> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,


*(COMMENT)*

It so happens that the US did not ratify the ICC Rome Statues either.  To join or not to join is a right --- no a crime.



cnm said:


> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,


*(COMMENT)
*
There has never been a demonstrated case of collective punishment.   While it is an arguable case for "occupation" --- it is not the case that Article 68 application has been excessive given the nature of the threat posed by a general population that has supported terrorism for more than six decades. 



cnm said:


> provokes wars of convenience,


*(COMMENT)
*
Israel has been at relative peace with its adjacent neighboring states for more than four decades.  While there have been military incursions into Lebanon, these were largely to interdict Hostile Arab Palestinians (PLO, Lebanese Muslim guerrillas, Hezbullah, etc) and not engaging the Lebanese Forces proper.  It has maintained the Armistice with Lebanon and Syria, and has established a Peace treaty with Egypt and Jordan.



cnm said:


> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong.


*(COMMENT)*

This is just trash talk.  No substantive or salient point to rebut.

No one argues that the Israeli occupation has not imposed has had a profound impact on both the Palestinian and the Israeli economies, cultures, and societies.  The lack of progress on issues of major humanitarian concern further illustrates the inability of a generation of decision-makers to find constructive ways to bring concrete improvements to the lives of millions of Palestinians.  The Palestinian leadership refuses to focus on peace-making opportunities that would improve the plight of the people.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> cnm,  et al,
> 
> This is just a list of trash.  It is not part of the discussion that promotes in any way, a settlement in the territorial dispute.


This thread is about what normal people think of Israel.
I have provided evidence as to why normal people hold those views I have listed. The polls I've cited reflect the negativity those views engender in normal people in regard to Israel.

That you can pretend in the face of all the evidence that Israel does not steal [or break its promises] means you must be an Israel apologist, which means you'll say anything without evidence to back it up, in order to deflect from Israel's shocking reputation in the world. Which is part of the reason Israel has its reputation.


----------



## Mr. H.

This normal people thinks Israel is a tribe of xenophobic elitists who view themselves as the perfect race, willing to smote anyone in its path at a moment's notice.


----------



## toastman

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm,  et al,
> 
> This is just a list of trash.  It is not part of the discussion that promotes in any way, a settlement in the territorial dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about what normal people think of Israel.
> I have provided evidence as to why normal people hold those views I have listed. The polls I've cited reflect the negativity those views engender in normal people in regard to Israel.
> 
> That you can pretend in the face of all the evidence that Israel does not steal means you must be an Israel apologist, which means you'll say anything, without evidence to back it up, in order to deflect from Israel's shocking reputation in the world. Which is part of the reason Israel has its reputation.
Click to expand...

You just accused Rocco of exactly what the pro Palestinian shills are guilty of; saying anything without evidence to back it up in order to deflect from the fucked up things that the 'Palestinians' do.


----------



## toastman

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnm,  et al,
> 
> This is just a list of trash.  It is not part of the discussion that promotes in any way, a settlement in the territorial dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about what normal people think of Israel.
> I have provided evidence as to why normal people hold those views I have listed. The polls I've cited reflect the negativity those views engender in normal people in regard to Israel.
> 
> That you can pretend in the face of all the evidence that Israel does not steal means you must be an Israel apologist, which means you'll say anything, without evidence to back it up, in order to deflect from Israel's shocking reputation in the world. Which is part of the reason Israel has its reputation.
Click to expand...


BTW, that poll asked a little over 24 000 people. I'm not saying Israel is viewed as an angel, but to say that this poll is telling of what the whole world thinks of Israel is simply untrue


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may well have an unsolvable PR prob but your biased poll is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only an Israel apologist would call biased a world poll that sampled all sections of the world.  And that unrefuted poll demonstrates an extent of Israel's PR problem.
Click to expand...

 
Only a fool would poll the undeniably ignorant and hateful Arab/Muslim World to determine Israel's popularity (or lack of it) and only a bigger fool would knowingly subscribe to such a poll.


----------



## SAYIT

cnm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may well have an unsolvable PR prob but your biased poll is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only an Israel apologist would call biased a world poll that sampled all sections of the world.  And that unrefuted poll demonstrates an extent of Israel's PR problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has more pressing problems than some stinkin' polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a concession that the polls represent a world view of Israel? I'd suggest that world view is some of the reason Israel has the pressing problems it is currently facing. BDS for one.
Click to expand...


If this is the start of the next Intifada it will result once again with nothing gained by the Gazans and West Bankers but perhaps much lost by those Arabs who now reside in Israel. Idiots like you will first cheer it then decry the carnage suffered by those hapless Palestinians. When wringing your hands please try to remember who starts these things ... and how they end.


----------



## Grendelyn

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may well have an unsolvable PR prob but your biased poll is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only an Israel apologist would call biased a world poll that sampled all sections of the world.  And that unrefuted poll demonstrates an extent of Israel's PR problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has more pressing problems than some stinkin' polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a concession that the polls represent a world view of Israel? I'd suggest that world view is some of the reason Israel has the pressing problems it is currently facing. BDS for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is the start of the next Intifada it will result once again with nothing gained by the Gazans and West Bankers but perhaps much lost by those Arabs who now reside in Israel. Idiots like you will first cheer it then decry the carnage suffered by those hapless Palestinians. When wringing your hands please try to remember who starts these things ... and how they end
> 
> *This is nothing Sniffy . . . you should see the Zionist aftermath of the King David Hotel .  ~ Susan*
> *King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*​
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

Grendelyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the start of the next Intifada it will result once again with nothing gained by the Gazans and West Bankers but perhaps much lost by those Arabs who now reside in Israel. Idiots like you will first cheer it then decry the carnage suffered by those hapless Palestinians. When wringing your hands please try to remember who starts these things ... and how they end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is nothing Sniffy . . . you should see the Zionist aftermath of the King David Hotel .  ~ Susan*
> *King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*​
Click to expand...


Lame deflection. You make it clear that you are another who is more interested in whining when the IDF returns fire than you are about the predictable result (lotsa dead Arabs) of the next Intifada.


----------



## RoccoR

cnm,  _et al,_

This thread is not about what "normal people" think about Israel.  We've all heard this drum beating of the BBC 2012 Country Rating Poll over and over again.  It is a single source on a very simplistic survey.



cnm said:


> This thread is about what normal people think of Israel.
> I have provided evidence as to why normal people hold those views I have listed. The polls I've cited reflect the negativity those views engender in normal people in regard to Israel.
> 
> That you can pretend in the face of all the evidence that Israel does not steal [or break its promises] means you must be an Israel apologist, which means you'll say anything without evidence to back it up, in order to deflect from Israel's shocking reputation in the world. Which is part of the reason Israel has its reputation.


*(OBSERVATION)*

*POLL:  89 Percent of Palestinians Support Terror Attacks on Israel*
BY: Adam Kredo  August 27, 2014
Nearly 89 percent of Palestinians support Hamas and other terrorists firing rockets from the Gaza Strip at Israeli civilians, according to a new poll conducted by the Palestinian Center for Public Opinion (PCPO).

As Israelis wait to see if yet another ceasefire agreement with Hamas will hold, the poll shows broad support among Palestinians for Hamas’ most recent rocket assault on the Jewish state, which has been hit by more than 4,000 missiles in the past month.

The poll of 1,000 Palestinians in the Gaza Strip found that 88.9 percent of those surveyed supported “the firing of rockets from Gaza at Israel,” according to the findings.​*Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*
_Considering_ it essential that all States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,​
*(COMMENT)*

Normal people don't support terrorist concepts.  Maybe it is normal for HAMAS and Fatah Jihadist and Fedayeen to pursue terrorist type tactics.  But normal people consider Jihadist, Fedayeen and the various terrorist organizations as lawless entities.

Most people don't really understand that the Palestinians, by a huge margin, support the Jihad and Armed Struggle to force their control over Israel, and that is the reason for the continued quarantine and containment of these people.  There is hardly any country that advocates allowing these threats to regional peace loose on the world.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Grendelyn

SAYIT said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the start of the next Intifada it will result once again with nothing gained by the Gazans and West Bankers but perhaps much lost by those Arabs who now reside in Israel. Idiots like you will first cheer it then decry the carnage suffered by those hapless Palestinians. When wringing your hands please try to remember who starts these things ... and how they end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is nothing Sniffy . . . you should see the Zionist aftermath of the King David Hotel .  ~ Susan*
> *King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame deflection. You make it clear that you are another who is more interested in whining when the IDF returns fire than you are about the predictable result (lotsa dead Arabs) of the next Intifada.
Click to expand...


*Great tap dance!  No, truth of the matter is, is that you're all for Zionists maiming others and conveniently take these others to task for doing what Zionists initially did to them to steal their land.  And you know what SayIt, you did it all through religious bullsh*t.  With God and a brain, all things are possible . . . more so the latter , but of course   ~ Susan*


----------



## toastman

Grendelyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the start of the next Intifada it will result once again with nothing gained by the Gazans and West Bankers but perhaps much lost by those Arabs who now reside in Israel. Idiots like you will first cheer it then decry the carnage suffered by those hapless Palestinians. When wringing your hands please try to remember who starts these things ... and how they end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is nothing Sniffy . . . you should see the Zionist aftermath of the King David Hotel .  ~ Susan*
> *King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame deflection. You make it clear that you are another who is more interested in whining when the IDF returns fire than you are about the predictable result (lotsa dead Arabs) of the next Intifada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Great tap dance!  No, truth of the matter is, is that you're all for Zionists maiming others and conveniently take these others to task for doing what Zionists initially did to them to steal their land.  And you know what SayIt, you did it all through religious bullsh*t.  With God and a brain, all things are possible . . . more so the latter , but of course   ~ Susan*
Click to expand...

Where did Sayit say that she's all for maiming others?


----------



## cnm

toastman said:


> You just accused Rocco of exactly what the pro Palestinian shills are guilty of; saying anything without evidence to back it up in order to deflect from the fucked up things that the 'Palestinians' do.


No, I just accused Rocco of doing exactly what Rocco is guilty of. 

I have provided evidence of Israel's stealing and promise breaking which leads normal people to think that of Israel. 

Rocco has not refuted that evidence in any way, he has merely denied it, serially, when the evidence is as plain as the nose on my face.


----------



## cnm

toastman said:


> BTW, that poll asked a little over 24 000 people. I'm not saying Israel is viewed as an angel, but to say that this poll is telling of what the whole world thinks of Israel is simply untrue


Polls of 1000 people are regularly and accurately used for many things. You know that. The polls cited showed opinions of countries' positive or negative influence. It is absolutely true those polls showed an indication of what the world thought of Israel's positive or negative influence. Denying it won't change anything, while accepting it and changing attitude and behaviour will contribute to Israel's long term survival.


----------



## cnm

SAYIT said:


> Only a fool would poll the undeniably ignorant and hateful Arab/Muslim World to determine Israel's popularity (or lack of it) and only a bigger fool would knowingly subscribe to such a poll.


Hmmm. 6, 10 and possibly 12 I think.

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests.


----------



## cnm

RoccoR said:


> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> This thread is not about what "normal people" think about Israel. We've all heard this drum beating of the BBC 2012 Country Rating Poll over and over again. It is a single source on a very simplistic survey.


You'll deny the nose on your face. Look at the page heading. Your denial won't change anything but the degree of ridicule with which you are regarded.

This is ludicrous.

But in any case if you don't like the information presented then present information you do like. We know why this isn't done. It's because Israel has such a shocking reputation around the world as a whole. Normal people think negatively of Israel.


----------



## gtopa1

> *June 2014:* Despite the halt in Israeli-Palestinian negotiations, 66% of the Palestinians and 52% of the Israelis think that these negotiations will resume. At the same time each side continues to view the intentions of the other as posing an existential threat. According to the June 2014 poll, current opinions regarding conflict resolution are consistent with previous results: 62% of Israelis and 54% of Palestinians still support a two-state solution.



The Joint Israeli-Palestinian Polls Israel Office Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung






I much prefer to understand the participants' attitudes.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Spot polls are very spotty



> *POLLS:*
> *1. Pollster: Roy Morgan Research. June, 2003.*
> 
> Question: “Do you agree or disagree with American policy on Israel and Palestine?”
> 
> Results: Agree 35%, Disagree 39%, Don’t Know 26%.
> 
> *2. Pollster: UMR Research for Hawker Britton consultants. March, 2006.*
> 
> Question: “Generally, do you feel more sympathy towards the Israelis or the Palestinians?”
> 
> Results: Israelis 24%, Palestinians 23%, Neither/Both 33%, Unsure 20%.
> 
> *3. Pollster: McNair Ingenuity Research. September, 2006.*
> 
> Question: “What about you personally – are your sympathies – mainly with the Jewish people? OR mainly with the Arabic people? OR are they more or less equal?”
> 
> Results: Jewish people 13%, Arab people 10%, Equal 67%, Don’t know 10%.
> 
> *4. Pollster: GlobeScan and PIPA Centre at University Of Maryland for BBC World Service. March, 2007.*
> 
> Question concerns influences of various countries on the world.
> 
> Results: “Israel is viewed quite negatively in the world, possibly because the poll was conducted less than six months following the Israel/Hezbollah war in Lebanon… Large majorities also have negative views in Europe, including Germany (77%), Greece (68%) and France (66%). Indonesia (71%), Australia (68%) and South Korea (62%) are the most negative countries in the Asia/Pacific region. Brazilians (72%) are the most negative in Latin America”.
> 
> *5. Pollster: Roy Morgan Research. May, 2009.*
> 
> Question i:  “Overall, do your sympathies lie more with the Israelis or the Palestinians?”
> 
> Results: Israelis 24%, Palestinians 28%, Neither 26% Can’t say 22%.
> 
> Question ii: “In late December 2008, Israel launched a military campaign in the Gaza Strip, which lasted three and a half weeks. Israel’s stated aim was to stop Hamas’ or the Palestinians’ rocket attacks on Israel, and to stop arms being smuggled into Gaza via tunnels. Hamas and the Palestinians stated that the tunnels were only used to deliver food and medicines to the Gaza strip residents because the Israelis had failed to lift their blockade of the Gaza Strip. Before today, were you aware of that situation?”
> 
> Results: Yes 57%, No 42%, Can’t say 1%.
> 
> Question iii: “In your opinion, was Israel’s recent military action in the Gaza Strip justified or was it not justified?”
> 
> Results: Justified 28%, Not justified 42%, Can’t say 29%.
> 
> *6. Pollster: Research Now, Griffith University. May, 2010.*
> 
> Question ii: Which of the following best describes the Israel-Palestine conflict?
> 
> Results: Palestinians trying to end Israel’s occupation and form their state (55%), Israelis fighting for security against Palestinian terrorism (32%), Both Palestinian self-determination and Israeli self-defence (4%), Other (9%).
> 
> Question vi: To what extent do you agree Israel should withdraw from the settlements it has constructed on Palestinian land?
> 
> Results: Strongly agree 24%, Agree 53%, Disagree 18%, Strongly disagree 5%.
> 
> *7. Pollster: Roy Morgan Research. November, 2011.*
> 
> Question i: “Overall, do your sympathies lie more with the Israelis or the Palestinians?’’
> 
> Results: Israelis 26%, Palestinians 27%, Neither 21%, Can’t say 26%.
> 
> Question ii: ‘‘Israeli settlers have been building homes on occupied Palestinian land for many years. Would you say you support this activity?’’
> 
> Results: Yes 17%, No 63%, Can’t say 20%.
> 
> Question iii: “In September 2011, Palestine applied for full membership of the United Nations. This request is now being considered by the United Nations but Israel and the USA are opposed to it. In your opinion, should the United Nations recognize Palestine as one of its member States?”
> 
> Results: Yes 61%, No 22%, Can’t say 18%.
> 
> Question iv: “In order for Palestine to be recognized as a full member State of the United Nations, existing member Nations must enter a vote of ‘yes’, ‘no’, or they can ‘abstain’ from voting. In your opinion, how should Australia vote?’’
> 
> Results: Vote yes 51%, Vote no 15%, Abstain 20%, Can’t say 14%.
> 
> *Correction*
> Yesterday's opinion article ''Political stance on Palestine is out of step with public opinion'' said Australians were evenly divided in the 1940s on whether Palestine should be partitioned. In fact the relevant Morgan poll asked whether immigration of Jews to Palestine should be limited, an issue on which Australians split 44 per cent for and 44 per cent against.
> 
> 
> Read more: Political stance on Palestine is out of step with public opinion



So on certain questions Australians are Pro/Against. But the number 68% is WAY OFF!! Both polls in Oz were conducted before/after the BBC crap. In short, the outlier is BBC.

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Spot polls are very spotty
> 
> 
> So on certain questions Australians are Pro/Against. But the number 68% is WAY OFF!! Both polls in Oz were conducted before/after the BBC crap. In short, the outlier is BBC.
> 
> Greg


The results for differing questions show either an ambivalence or a large negativity to Israel.

As for your bitching about 68% there are a couple in there over 60%. 68% is not an outlier in that context and for the specific question to which the sample responded. Too, they probably sampled outside Queensland.

Take the quote off, that's a horrible format.


----------



## cnm

And in no way is it an outlier here:







Source


----------



## gtopa1

There are several points of information in the Polls that are representative of Australian Opinion. 68% is an outlier of the polls immediately before and after the BBC poll in question. In short, the BBC poll is a dud; and "Don't tell me what to do, Aucklander"!! I would say at best it represents a passing situation wrt a messy confrontation. At worst it is just wrong. Only a jaffa pakeha would try and pass it off as representative of world opinion.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

A "WTF" moment when one sees the following attached to certain posts.



> Iran is once again the most negatively viewed country, with negative ratings climbing four
> points to 59%. Most people also give negative ratings to Pakistan (56%, up five points),
> North Korea (55%, up three points) and Israel (52%, up one point).



How the world sees Israel in one chart - Vox

In fact, according to YOUR latest and fullest, the "mostly negative" is only 49% for 2014. 

So slightly over/under half the world has a negative view of Israel; hardly an overwhelming majority!! Sigh; you always were lousy with numbers, jaffa!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

lol

Post-Gaza war poll Hamas Haniyeh and rockets popularity at all-time high 972 Magazine

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> So slightly over/under half the world has a negative view of Israel; hardly an overwhelming majority!! Sigh; you always were lousy with numbers, jaffa!!
> 
> Greg


Over twice as many people have a negative view of Israel's influence as have a positive view of Israel's influence. If you think those are good numbers you must be a Queenslander and an Israel apologist.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> 68% is an outlier of the polls immediately before and after the BBC poll in question.


What do you mean by that? From where do you get 68%?

No, on second thoughts, don't bother.


----------



## SAYIT

toastman said:


> Where did Sayit say that she's all for maiming others?



Where did anyone say that SAYIT is a she?


----------



## toastman

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that poll asked a little over 24 000 people. I'm not saying Israel is viewed as an angel, but to say that this poll is telling of what the whole world thinks of Israel is simply untrue
> 
> 
> 
> Polls of 1000 people are regularly and accurately used for many things. You know that. The polls cited showed opinions of countries' positive or negative influence. It is absolutely true those polls showed an indication of what the world thought of Israel's positive or negative influence. Denying it won't change anything, while accepting it and changing attitude and behaviour will contribute to Israel's long term survival.
Click to expand...

Polls of 100 aren't 'world wide' polls.

24 000 people is the size of a small American city. Like I said, I know Israels reputation isn't great, but this poll is pure garbage and you know it


----------



## Spare_change

Beelzebub said:


> Jerry:  Check again.  The OP is the view of a Jewish Israeli.  It is also a fair summary of much of the world.  Only much of the world would not be so generous as to presume Israel can learn and adapt to be a normal peaceful state, rather than a sick, tyrannical and murderous political movement.


"... sick, tyrannical, and murderous political movement ... "

Nice rhetoric ... but not grounded in reality.

Perhaps you can expand on this. Explain to us how this is actually true. No facts ... no time.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

RoccoR said:


> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> This thread is not about what "normal people" think about Israel.  We've all heard this drum beating of the BBC 2012 Country Rating Poll over and over again.  It is a single source on a very simplistic survey.
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about what normal people think of Israel.
> I have provided evidence as to why normal people hold those views I have listed. The polls I've cited reflect the negativity those views engender in normal people in regard to Israel.
> 
> That you can pretend in the face of all the evidence that Israel does not steal [or break its promises] means you must be an Israel apologist, which means you'll say anything without evidence to back it up, in order to deflect from Israel's shocking reputation in the world. Which is part of the reason Israel has its reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *POLL:  89 Percent of Palestinians Support Terror Attacks on Israel*
> BY: Adam Kredo  August 27, 2014
> Nearly 89 percent of Palestinians support Hamas and other terrorists firing rockets from the Gaza Strip at Israeli civilians, according to a new poll conducted by the Palestinian Center for Public Opinion (PCPO).
> 
> As Israelis wait to see if yet another ceasefire agreement with Hamas will hold, the poll shows broad support among Palestinians for Hamas’ most recent rocket assault on the Jewish state, which has been hit by more than 4,000 missiles in the past month.
> 
> The poll of 1,000 Palestinians in the Gaza Strip found that 88.9 percent of those surveyed supported “the firing of rockets from Gaza at Israel,” according to the findings.​*Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States*
> _Considering_ it essential that all States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Normal people don't support terrorist concepts.  Maybe it is normal for HAMAS and Fatah Jihadist and Fedayeen to pursue terrorist type tactics.  But normal people consider Jihadist, Fedayeen and the various terrorist organizations as lawless entities.
> 
> Most people don't really understand that the Palestinians, by a huge margin, support the Jihad and Armed Struggle to force their control over Israel, and that is the reason for the continued quarantine and containment of these people.  There is hardly any country that advocates allowing these threats to regional peace loose on the world.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



 If I were to quibble with anything here, it might be to distinguish between "normal" and "rational", or "intelligent".   Antisemitism is a social disease where hatred is normalized for the mere reason that it is so prevalent.  People form opinions for no other reason than the fact others have them, as the need for socialization runs strong in people. When a vast majority persecutes a tiny minority, it does so from the perspective of normalcy -- those being persecuted are not normal from the perspective of those persecuting them. 

 What too many fail to realize is that the entire premise of this thread is a logical fallacy. It is an appeal to popularity, and if any of the profoundly unintelligent Pallywooders were to be able to understand much of anything, they wouldn't be trying to establish that the popularity of an opinion establishes its validity. 

In a way, I would say Yes -- "normal" people often support Arab hatred of Jews. Normal people are quite stupid, however, so I would rather be one of the abnormal ones who is capable of thought.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to be completely true and none of it has anything to do with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my impression, that devout Jews would find such behaviour an anathema.
Click to expand...



Judeophobia Symptoms Diagnosis Treatments and Causes - RightDiagnosis.com


----------



## Beelzebub

I wonder how the world would react to an "International Be nice to a Zionist Day"?


----------



## Mindful

> What too many fail to realize is that the entire premise of this thread is a logical fallacy



Absolutely.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Beelzebub said:


> I wonder how the world would react to an "International Be nice to a Zionist Day"?




I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> I wonder how the world would react to an "International Be nice to a Zionist Day"?


----------



## gtopa1

I find this result very telling. I posted it earlier.



> *7. Pollster: Roy Morgan Research. November, 2011.*
> 
> Question i: “Overall, do your sympathies lie more with the Israelis or the Palestinians?’’
> 
> Results: Israelis 26%, Palestinians 27%, Neither 21%, Can’t say 26%.



Seems locals here at least in 2011 had divided sympathies..

Greg


----------



## Mindful

What do normal people think of Hamas?


Hamas Ranked World s Second Richest Terror Group HonestReporting


----------



## Beelzebub

Dogmaphobe said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the world would react to an "International Be nice to a Zionist Day"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".
Click to expand...


What do you think they are not understanding Dog?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Beelzebub said:


> What do you think they are not understanding Dog?



 For me to say what you do not understand would require library upon library full of text.

It would be far easier for me to say what you do know, instead, as this would require so little effort on my part.


----------



## cnm

toastman said:


> Polls of 100 aren't 'world wide' polls.
> 
> 24 000 people is the size of a small American city. Like I said, I know Israels reputation isn't great, but this poll is pure garbage and you know it


I don't know what 'polls of 100' refers to.
The poll was undertaken by a polling company. Samples of 1000 are used to poll the US accurately with a population of 300 odd million.
That you wish to deny the poll based on a spurious complaint of its methodology is only to be expected.
Nothing is preventing you presenting a 'non-bullshit' world poll of Israel's reputation, do it.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Judeophobia Symptoms Diagnosis Treatments and Causes - RightDiagnosis.com


What has that to do with what normal people think of Israel's policies and actions?


----------



## Billo_Really

Dogmaphobe said:


> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".


I know what it means!  It means "asshole".


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it means!  It means "asshole".
Click to expand...


You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!

Greg


----------



## Beelzebub

gtopa1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it means!  It means "asshole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Wassup?

You prefer people to wear braces or have their trousers fall down?
In front of kids too!

Are you some kind of paedo?


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it means!  It means "asshole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> You prefer people to wear braces or have their trousers fall down?
> In front of kids too!
> 
> Are you some kind of paedo?
Click to expand...


Boooooooom!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!
> 
> Greg


Nope.

What does that have to do with Zionists being assholes?


----------



## Beelzebub

gtopa1 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it means!  It means "asshole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> You prefer people to wear braces or have their trousers fall down?
> In front of kids too!
> 
> Are you some kind of paedo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boooooooom!!!!!!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I'll take that as a "Yes".


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a "Let's try to educate the idiots of the world what the term Zionist actually means, so they don't use it  as just some simple-minded pejorative day".
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it means!  It means "asshole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> You prefer people to wear braces or have their trousers fall down?
> In front of kids too!
> 
> Are you some kind of paedo?
Click to expand...

Doubtful. That's an appellation best left to Muhammed (_*P*eanut butter and jelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im_), most likely.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd happily don a belt and walk into a kindergarten full of Jewish kids!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> What does that have to do with Zionists being assholes?
Click to expand...

Goes to bias - striking at the credibility of your redefinition of 'Zionist'.


----------



## Mindful

_Is Chief Mangosuthu Buthelezi a normal person?

The Israeli regime is not apartheid. It is a unique case of democracy.”_

— South African Interior Minister Chief Mangosuthu Buthelezi


----------



## cnm

Is he talking about the occupied territories?


----------



## gtopa1

> Three clear purposes seem to be served by the repeated references to "occupation" or "occupied Palestinian territories." First, Palestinian spokesmen hope to create a political context to explain and even justify the Palestinians' adoption of violence and terrorism during the current intifada. Second, the Palestinian demand of Israel to "end the occupation" does not leave any room for territorial compromise in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, as suggested by the original language of UN Security Council Resolution 242 (see below).
> 
> Third, the use of "occupied Palestinian territories" denies any Israeli claim to the land: had the more neutral language of "disputed territories" been used, then the Palestinians and Israel would be on an even playing field with equal rights. Additionally, by presenting Israel as a "foreign occupier," advocates of the Palestinian cause can delegitimize the Jewish historical attachment to Israel. This has become a focal point of Palestinian diplomatic efforts since the failed 2000 Camp David Summit, but particularly since the UN Durban Conference in 2001. Indeed, at Durban, the delegitimization campaign against Israel exploited the language of "occupation" in order to invoke the memories of Nazi-occupied Europe during the Second World War and link them to Israeli practices in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.4..............................................................
> 
> Israel entered the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the 1967 Six-Day War. Israeli legal experts traditionally resisted efforts to define the West Bank and Gaza Strip as "occupied" or falling under the main international treaties dealing with military occupation. Former Chief Justice of the Supreme Court Meir Shamgar wrote in the 1970s that there is no _de jure_ applicability of the 1949 Fourth Geneva Convention regarding occupied territories to the case of the West Bank and Gaza Strip since the Convention "is based on the assumption that there had been a sovereign who was ousted and that he had been a legitimate sovereign."
> 
> In fact, prior to 1967, Jordan had occupied the West Bank and Egypt had occupied the Gaza Strip; their presence in those territories was the result of their _illegal _invasion in 1948, in defiance of the UN Security Council. Jordan's 1950 annexation of the West Bank was recognized only by Great Britain (excluding the annexation of Jerusalem) and Pakistan, and rejected by the vast majority of the international community, including the Arab states.
> 
> _At Jordan's insistence,_ the 1949 Armistice Line, that constituted the Israeli-Jordanian boundary until 1967, was not a recognized international border but only a line separating armies. The Armistice Agreement specifically stated: "no provision of this Agreement shall in any way prejudice the rights, claims, and positions of either Party hereto in the peaceful settlement of the Palestine questions, the _provisions of this Agreement being dictated exclusively by military considerations_" (emphasis added) (Article II.2).
> 
> As noted above, in many other cases in recent history in which recognized international borders were crossed in armed conflicts and sovereign territory seized, the language of "occupation" was not used -- even in clear-cut cases of aggression. Yet in the case of the West Bank and Gaza, _where no internationally recognized sovereign control previously existed, _the stigma of Israel as an "occupier" has gained currency.
> ...........................................
> 
> International jurists generally draw a distinction between situations of "aggressive conquest" and territorial disputes that arise after a war of self-defense. Former State Department Legal Advisor Stephen Schwebel, who later headed the International Court of Justice in the Hague, wrote in 1970 regarding Israel's case: "Where the prior holder of territory had seized that territory unlawfully, the state which subsequently takes that territory in the lawful exercise of self-defense has, against that prior holder, better title."9
> 
> Here the historical sequence of events on June 5, 1967, is critical, for Israel only entered the West Bank _after_ repeated Jordanian artillery fire and ground movements across the previous armistice lines. Jordanian attacks began at 10:00 a.m.; an Israeli warning to Jordan was passed through the UN at 11:00 a.m.; Jordanian attacks nonetheless persisted, so that Israeli military action only began at 12:45 p.m. Additionally, Iraqi forces had crossed Jordanian territory and were poised to enter the West Bank. Under such circumstances, the temporary armistice boundaries of 1949 lost all validity the moment Jordanian forces revoked the armistice and attacked. Israel thus took control of the West Bank as a result of a _defensive war._
> 
> The language of "occupation" has allowed Palestinian spokesmen to obfuscate this history. By repeatedly pointing to "occupation," they manage to reverse the causality of the conflict, especially in front of Western audiences. Thus, the current territorial dispute is allegedly the result of an Israeli decision "to occupy," rather than a result of a war imposed on Israel by a coalition of Arab states in 1967.



From Occupied Territories to Disputed Territories byDore Gold

Facts are not the friend of those whose aims are to deligitimise Israel. They have the same credibility as those who enter schoolyards or shops and kill and maim children, teachers or anyone who happens to be in the area at the time. Hamas has NO credibility and Abbas has so far been a disappointment. And yet: Abbas is the last slim hope in this round of Hamas induced destruction!! The "death to Israel" crowd should remember the words of those disgusted by the events that led up to the return of Jews to their lands: NEVER AGAIN!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> From Occupied Territories to Disputed Territories byDore Gold
> 
> Facts are not the friend of those whose aims are to deligitimise Israel. They have the same credibility as those who enter schoolyards or shops and kill and maim children, teachers or anyone who happens to be in the area at the time. Hamas has NO credibility and Abbas has so far been a disappointment. And yet: Abbas is the last slim hope in this round of Hamas induced destruction!! The "death to Israel" crowd should remember the words of those disgusted by the events that led up to the return of Jews to their lands: NEVER AGAIN!!
> 
> Greg


You need to stop watching re-runs of Walker, Texas Ranger, it's polluted your brain.  Hamas didn't induce anything, it was Israel's decision to attack and they went out of their way to make up bullshit lies to do it.

And shove that "disputed territory" shit up your ass!  They've been the "occupied territories" for the last half-century and you fuckers aren't changing that description now.  You people got serious reality issues.


----------



## gtopa1

Results: Israelis 26%, Palestinians 27%, Neither 21%, Can’t say 26%.

Where's the 67%?????

BBC should check their bias!!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

Normal people think Israel does not separate religion and government.

So normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government.


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Results: Israelis 26%, Palestinians 27%, Neither 21%, Can’t say 26%.
> 
> Where's the 67%?????
> 
> BBC should check their bias!!!
> 
> Greg


I wish I could speak Queensland, then I might have a clue as to what on earth you're talking about.


----------



## gtopa1

It is interesting to note that the mouth frothers calling for the deligitimisation of Israel can't even remember their fabricated factoids. I recall one poster who claimed that t he BBC found nearly 70% of Australians had a dim view of Israel. I posted TWO polls from reputable Australian pollsters who found the following: Positive view of Israel was 26% and of the Pals was about the same at 27%. 47% backed neither or couldn't say which they preferred. This was posted prior to the poster with the convenient memory lapse. Pakeha jaffas seem most affected.

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> I recall one poster who claimed that t he BBC found nearly 70% of Australians had a dim view of Israel.


Fair enough. Quote the post so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## cnm

I guess 65%, 69% and 67% Oz view of Israel's negative influence doesn't register on Queenslanders no matter how many times it is posted. Nothing new, should have realised.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Occupied Territories to Disputed Territories byDore Gold
> 
> Facts are not the friend of those whose aims are to deligitimise Israel. They have the same credibility as those who enter schoolyards or shops and kill and maim children, teachers or anyone who happens to be in the area at the time. Hamas has NO credibility and Abbas has so far been a disappointment. And yet: Abbas is the last slim hope in this round of Hamas induced destruction!! The "death to Israel" crowd should remember the words of those disgusted by the events that led up to the return of Jews to their lands: NEVER AGAIN!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop watching re-runs of Walker, Texas Ranger, it's polluted your brain.  Hamas didn't induce anything, it was Israel's decision to attack and they went out of their way to make up bullshit lies to do it.
> 
> And shove that "disputed territory" shit up your ass!  They've been the "occupied territories" for the last half-century and you fuckers aren't changing that description now.  You people got serious reality issues.
Click to expand...


You are in error. They have been disputed since the Jordanian invasion and even prior to that they were part of the discussions regarding the formation of Jordan. You see it is only in the minds of terrorist empathisers that they are occupied territories. Who had Sovereignty over those territories prior to 1948?



> *Sovereignty of the West Bank*
> It is sometimes said that Israeli military occupation of the West Bank (as opposed to civilian settlements in the territory) is illegal.  There is no basis for this claim.
> 
> There is at the moment (2013) no internationally recognized sovereignty over the West Bank (or Gaza).  Before the State of Israel was established in 1948, all of what is now Israel and the West Bank (and Jerusalem, and Gaza) was the League of Nations Mandated Territory of Palestine, with Britain holding the mandate.1  When the British announced they would leave Palestine, the United Nations, successor to the League of Nations, proposed a partition of the territory between the Jews and the Arabs.  The Jews were offered a portion smaller than the present State of Israel, and accepted the proposal.  The Arabs rejected the proposal, preferring to fight for the land.  The British left, the Arabs invaded the former Mandate and fought for the land, and they lost.  The cease-fire line (the so-called Green Line) was never an international boundary – it was just where the armies happened to be when the armistice took effect in 1949.  Israel was in military control of a part of the old Mandate, and Arabs had military control of other parts (the West Bank administered by Jordan, Gaza by Egypt).  The territory held by the Jews within the cease-fire line was recognized by the United Nations as the State of Israel in 1949.  _No sovereignty was recognized_ in the West Bank or Gaza.
> 
> In 1950 Jordan annexed the West Bank, but this was not internationally recognized either.  In the 1967 war Israel conquered but did not annex it – it continued to be a non-sovereign territory, the rump remainder of the old Mandate, but now under Israeli instead of Jordanian administration.  In 1988 Jordan renounced its purported annexation of the West Bank and ceded its claim, such as it was, to the Palestine Liberation Organization.  _No sovereignty over the West Bank has ever been claimed by Israel_, and since the termination of the Mandate in 1948 no sovereignty in that territory has ever been internationally recognized.  The final disposition of the territory has not been settled – that is what the two-state solution is intended to do.



So when you speak of Occupied Territories you speak of Jordan's occupation from 1950 until 1967. Since then they are in dispute. Jordan's claim to Sovereignty was never recognised and hence their "giving" the West bank to anyone is...well...without substance.

Puerile insults are a sign that you have NOTHING but some leftist nonsense to go on.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

How it is that certain pakeha jaffas can't recall a post when they followed it is beyond the realms of comprehension. Post 1241 again referenced as containing valid polls from Australia over time that show either bias or an issue related variation in normal attitudes in the BBC poll. A bit like polling attitudes towards France after the rainbow Warrior incident. lmao. Seems to add weight to the old adage: what's long, hard and fvcks kiwis?? Ans: Primary School!

Greg


----------



## cnm

Oh, so you were just repeating an earlier post that has already been responded to, where you showed that Oz attitudes were either ambivalent or heavily pro Palestine, anti Israel.

So what is the point of your latest dribbling? That the BBC poll is a one off and not essentially repeating results over three years, which most normal people except Queenslanders would take as showing a consistent response?


----------



## gtopa1

This is quite interesting. 

The Tables won't copy but the numbers show that in the 0-4 rating where 10 is the best, Israel is at about the 60% Level in the UK. Hamas is at near the 80% level. 

British Attitudes Towards Israel Survey - Populus

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

It is interesting that a certain pakeha jaffa didn't bother to read the post that he commented upon. Why is that a surprise? There's no way he'll crunch the numbers of the Populus survey because when it comes to numbers there is only one he accepts...100% of Israelis should be shoved into the Mediterranean Sea. 

What has a pakeha jaffa got against Israeli Arabs??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pew has also done surveys and this question is most interesting. 



> *Question:* Now thinking about the dispute between Israel and the Palestinians, which side do you sympathize with more, Israel or the Palestinians? [754]



Question Search Pew Research Center s Global Attitudes Project

A look at the numbers is interesting; there is an obvious heavy bias pro-Palestinian in moslem countries but most of the world are of the Pro-Israel or Have no opinion variety. Oz isn't on Pew's list in that one. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pew finds attitudes towards Hamas somewhat the reverse. lol

Question Search Pew Research Center s Global Attitudes Project

Even Islamic countries are mostly unfavourable or offer low favourability. 

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Pew has also done surveys and this question is most interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* Now thinking about the dispute between Israel and the Palestinians, which side do you sympathize with more, Israel or the Palestinians? [754]
Click to expand...

Note that the question is not 'What do you think of Israel.' Which is what this thread is about.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You are in error. They have been disputed since the Jordanian invasion and even prior to that they were part of the discussions regarding the formation of Jordan. You see it is only in the minds of terrorist empathisers that they are occupied territories. Who had Sovereignty over those territories prior to 1948?


 _"...terrorist empathizers..."?_

So you're saying quoting international law is terrorism?  That's _OUT THERE!_

There isn't a single country on the planet that agrees with you.  This area has been legally defined as an "occupation" for the last 50 years and _*you're not changing it now!*_



> _*Under international law, Israel’s rule in the West Bank and Gaza is considered “belligerent occupation”* and, therefore, its actions must be justified by military necessity only. If there is no occupation, Israel has no military grounds to hold on to the territories. In that case, it must either return the land to the Palestinians, and move out the settlers, or defy international law by annexing the territories, as it did earlier with East Jerusalem, and establish a state of Greater Israel_.


This is not a debatable issue!



gtopa1 said:


> *Sovereignty of the West Bank*
> It is sometimes said that Israeli military occupation of the West Bank (as opposed to civilian settlements in the territory) is illegal.  There is no basis for this claim.
> 
> There is at the moment (2013) no internationally recognized sovereignty over the West Bank (or Gaza).  Before the State of Israel was established in 1948, all of what is now Israel and the West Bank (and Jerusalem, and Gaza) was the League of Nations Mandated Territory of Palestine, with Britain holding the mandate.1  When the British announced they would leave Palestine, the United Nations, successor to the League of Nations, proposed a partition of the territory between the Jews and the Arabs.  The Jews were offered a portion smaller than the present State of Israel, and accepted the proposal.  The Arabs rejected the proposal, preferring to fight for the land.  The British left, the Arabs invaded the former Mandate and fought for the land, and they lost.  The cease-fire line (the so-called Green Line) was never an international boundary – it was just where the armies happened to be when the armistice took effect in 1949.  Israel was in military control of a part of the old Mandate, and Arabs had military control of other parts (the West Bank administered by Jordan, Gaza by Egypt).  The territory held by the Jews within the cease-fire line was recognized by the United Nations as the State of Israel in 1949.  _No sovereignty was recognized_ in the West Bank or Gaza.
> 
> In 1950 Jordan annexed the West Bank, but this was not internationally recognized either.  In the 1967 war Israel conquered but did not annex it – it continued to be a non-sovereign territory, the rump remainder of the old Mandate, but now under Israeli instead of Jordanian administration.  In 1988 Jordan renounced its purported annexation of the West Bank and ceded its claim, such as it was, to the Palestine Liberation Organization.  _No sovereignty over the West Bank has ever been claimed by Israel_, and since the termination of the Mandate in 1948 no sovereignty in that territory has ever been internationally recognized.  The final disposition of the territory has not been settled – that is what the two-state solution is intended to do.


This issue has nothing to do with sovereignty.  You cannot hold onto land seized in a war.  The very _*definition of an "occupation"*_, makes no mention of sovereignty as a determining factor.



> _Under IHL,* there is occupation when a State exercises an unconsented-to effective control over a territory on which it has no sovereign title.* Article 42 of The Hague Regulations of 1907 defines occupation as follows: “Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army. The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.”_


So it doesn't matter who owns the land, all that matters is, Israel has no clear title to it.



gtopa1 said:


> So when you speak of Occupied Territories you speak of Jordan's occupation from 1950 until 1967. Since then they are in dispute. Jordan's claim to Sovereignty was never recognised and hence their "giving" the West bank to anyone is...well...without substance.


No, when I speak of the OPT, I'm speaking of the territory Israel seized in the 6-day war.  From that point on, it became a "belligerent occupation", thus making it illegal for Israel to change the demographics of that area by transferring a portion of their population into it.  Israel's own legal advisor in '67 warned them of this...



> _*"...settling civilians in the newly seized territory was a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention."*_
> -  Theodor Meron, (foreign ministry’s legal adviser in 1967, expressly warned the government in the wake of the Six-Day War)


And subsequent UN resolutions have confirmed this to be true.



gtopa1 said:


> Puerile insults are a sign that you have NOTHING but some leftist nonsense to go on.
> 
> Greg


You think so?  Then name me one country that has recognized Israel's right to that land.  Just one!


----------



## cnm

If you want Pew Polls here is a more relevant one...

*Question:* _Please tell me if you have a very favorable, somewhat favorable, somewhat unfavorable or very unfavorable opinion of...Israel [1610]_

 Pew Research Center


----------



## cnm

This one is quite funny, even though it is only tangentially on topic...

*Question:* _What's your opinion of U.S. policies in the Middle East - would you say they are fair or do they favor Israel too much or do they favor the Palestinians too much? [1028]_

 Pew Research Center

It seems normal people think Israel is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME. So normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government,
is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME.


----------



## gtopa1

It has been stated earlier that the attitudes of Moslem countries and entities skew results when it comes to negative attitudes to Israel. It is well noticed that former Soviet acolytes are just as skewed against the USA. It is amusing to see results that show the USA favours the good guys in the region. Wonderful result!!! The problem many of these have of course is that Palestinians  are just lumped in together; Hamas is the representative of the Gazan people through terror. It is well to have noticed the attitudes to Hamas that I posted upthread.

Greg


----------



## cnm

Unbelievable! Negative attitudes 'skew' results!
As though positive attitudes don't 'skew' results. For gods' sakes, just how stupid does one have to be?


----------



## gtopa1

If one looks at the central attitude to "should Israel exist" and the historic answers to that then one gets the idea about historic bias. Not ONE Islamic country voted for Israel in 1947/48. Why? Because they didn't want them to have their homeland back. That is why ANY set of data will be skewed IF a large number of islamic countries are included in the data set.

Those who claim as has been claimed here that Israel is a Pariah state then for them a reality check is in order. Israel targets terrorists and murderers. Hamas aims at any Jew, Israeli Arab or visitor they can get. Hamas apologists are just as guilty of the killing as Hamas themselves.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Israel is NOT guilty of: 



> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong,
> suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
> does not separate religion and government,
> is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME.



Israel is a peace loving Nation of Laws; it will never be a victim again and will ensure it has the capacity to defend itself from those who wish to destroy and delegitimise it. It has made mistakes in the past the chief of which was to think that those who adhere to a credo of annihilation of the Jews would somehow come to their senses and become partners in peace. They may still labour under that view and their sheer persistence may in the end win out over hatred but until then they must be centered on destroying those who would do them harm. As the late Great Golda once said: 





> *“We can forgive the Arabs for killing our children. We cannot forgive them for forcing us to kill their children. We will only have peace with the Arabs when they love their children more than they hate us.” *



We all hope for the time when that happens...except of course those who really do want to see all Israelis dead and who fill countless sites with lies and hatred of Israel. 

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Israel is NOT guilty of:


Normal people think Israel is and they have evidence to back their opinion. Shall we do stealing first? I like that one.


----------



## gtopa1

*Sovereignty of the West Bank*
It is sometimes said that Israeli military occupation of the West Bank (as opposed to civilian settlements in the territory) is illegal. There is no basis for this claim.


> There is at the moment (2013) no internationally recognized sovereignty over the West Bank (or Gaza). Before the State of Israel was established in 1948, all of what is now Israel and the West Bank (and Jerusalem, and Gaza) was the League of Nations Mandated Territory of Palestine, with Britain holding the mandate.1 When the British announced they would leave Palestine, the United Nations, successor to the League of Nations, proposed a partition of the territory between the Jews and the Arabs. The Jews were offered a portion smaller than the present State of Israel, and accepted the proposal. The Arabs rejected the proposal, preferring to fight for the land. The British left, the Arabs invaded the former Mandate and fought for the land, and they lost. The cease-fire line (the so-called Green Line) was never an international boundary – it was just where the armies happened to be when the armistice took effect in 1949. Israel was in military control of a part of the old Mandate, and Arabs had military control of other parts (the West Bank administered by Jordan, Gaza by Egypt). The territory held by the Jews within the cease-fire line was recognized by the United Nations as the State of Israel in 1949. _No sovereignty was recognized_ in the West Bank or Gaza.
> 
> In 1950 Jordan annexed the West Bank, but this was not internationally recognized either. In the 1967 war Israel conquered but did not annex it – it continued to be a non-sovereign territory, the rump remainder of the old Mandate, but now under Israeli instead of Jordanian administration. In 1988 Jordan renounced its purported annexation of the West Bank and ceded its claim, such as it was, to the Palestine Liberation Organization. _No sovereignty over the West Bank has ever been claimed by Israel_, and since the termination of the Mandate in 1948 no sovereignty in that territory has ever been internationally recognized. The final disposition of the territory has not been settled – that is what the two-state solution is intended to do.



Those who call Israel thieves are malignant liars of the lowest type. Their attempts to delegitimatise Israel are contemptible and rest on the same desire as their forebears in Anti-Semitic ideology; the murder of Jews. Such bottom feeding scum are hate mongers of the lowest order!

And if the cap fits, as it does to a very small minority of Jaffas, then they can f'n well wear it.

Greg


----------



## cnm

Perhaps stealing passports doesn't count as theft to Israel apologists if Israel does it, the same for breaking promises. And settling occupied territory is very definitely land theft. Well, except to apologists, okay.


----------



## Kondor3

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people... don't really give a rat's ass about the Palestinians, nor do they burden themselves overly-much thinking about Israel...

Normal people... in the US, overwhelmingly supported Israel in the 2014 Gaza War II...

Normal people... in the US aren't stupid enough to fall for the propaganda of Muslim _Tokyo Roses_ and _Lord Haw-Haws_...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> If one looks at the central attitude to "should Israel exist" and the historic answers to that then one gets the idea about historic bias. Not ONE Islamic country voted for Israel in 1947/48. Why? Because they didn't want them to have their homeland back. That is why ANY set of data will be skewed IF a large number of islamic countries are included in the data set.
> 
> Those who claim as has been claimed here that Israel is a Pariah state then for them a reality check is in order. Israel targets terrorists and murderers. Hamas aims at any Jew, Israeli Arab or visitor they can get. Hamas apologists are just as guilty of the killing as Hamas themselves.
> 
> Greg


75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> *Sovereignty of the West Bank*
> It is sometimes said that Israeli military occupation of the West Bank (as opposed to civilian settlements in the territory) is illegal. There is no basis for this claim.


Except for the fact that was the conclusion of the ICC.


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

I think you might be mistaken.  I believe you are talking about the International Court of Justice (ICJ), as opposed to the International Criminal Court (ICC).  The ICJ responded to five (5) key questions.  None of which address the Legal Status of the Occupation. 

Reference: 

2004 9 July General List No. 131  Advisory Opinion  LEGAL CONSEQUENCES OF THE CONSTRUCTION OF A WALL IN THE OCCUPIED PALESTINIAN TERRITORY
THE HAGUE, 9 July 2004. The International Court of Justice (ICJ), principal judicial organ of the United Nations, has today rendered its Advisory Opinion in the case concerning the Legal Consequences of the Construction of a Wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory (request for advisory opinion).

In its Opinion, the Court finds unanimously that it has jurisdiction to give the advisory opinion requested by the United Nations General Assembly and decides by fourteen votes to one to comply with that request.

*The Court responds to the question as follows:*

¾ “A. By fourteen votes to one,
The construction of the wall being built by Israel, the occupying Power, in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including in and around East Jerusalem, and its associated régime, are contrary to international law”;

¾ “B. By fourteen votes to one,
Israel is under an obligation to terminate its breaches of international law; it is under an obligation to cease forthwith the works of construction of the wall being built in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including in and around East Jerusalem, to dismantle forthwith the structure therein situated, and to repeal or render ineffective forthwith all legislative and regulatory acts relating thereto, in accordance with paragraph 151 of this Opinion”;

¾ “C. By fourteen votes to one,
Israel is under an obligation to make reparation for all damage caused by the construction of the wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including in and around East Jerusalem”;

¾ “D. By thirteen votes to two,
All States are under an obligation not to recognize the illegal situation resulting from the construction of the wall and not to render aid or assistance in maintaining the situation created by such construction; all States parties to the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War of 12 August 1949 have in addition the obligation, while respecting the United Nations Charter and international law, to ensure compliance by Israel with international humanitarian law as embodied in that Convention”;

¾ “E. By fourteen votes to one,
The United Nations, and especially the General Assembly and the Security Council, should consider what further action is required to bring to an end the illegal situation resulting from the construction of the wall and the associated régime, taking due account of the present Advisory Opinion.”​


Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sovereignty of the West Bank*
> It is sometimes said that Israeli military occupation of the West Bank (as opposed to civilian settlements in the territory) is illegal. There is no basis for this claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that was the conclusion of the ICC.
Click to expand...

*(OBSERVATION)*

Assessing the legal status of Israeli occupation of Palestinian lands
21 March 2014 – An independent United Nations human rights expert today called for an assessment by the International Court of Justice (ICJ) of the legal status of Israel’s prolonged occupation of Palestinian Territory. “Special steps must be taken ...Spy Ghana · 3/21/2014

World Court urged to assess legal status of Israeli occupation of Palestine
The International Court of Justice has been urged to assess the legal status of the prolonged Israelioccupation of Palestine. The call was made on Friday by Richard Falk, the UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the occupied ...unmultimedia.org · 3/21/2014

ICJ should assess legal status of Israeli occupation
GENEVA (21 March 2014) – The United Nations Special Rapporteur on occupied Palestine, Richard Falk, today called for an assessment by the International Court of Justice (ICJ) on the legal status of the prolongedIsraeli occupation of Palestine, and ...Scoop · 3/23/2014​
*(COMMENT)*

To my knowledge, neither the ICC or the ICJ has expressed either a legal opinion on the legality of the Occupation.  However the question has been asked (informally) again in recent months _(See Observations, supra)_.

I suspect that there is no answer to this question.    

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one looks at the central attitude to "should Israel exist" and the historic answers to that then one gets the idea about historic bias. Not ONE Islamic country voted for Israel in 1947/48. Why? Because they didn't want them to have their homeland back. That is why ANY set of data will be skewed IF a large number of islamic countries are included in the data set.
> 
> Those who claim as has been claimed here that Israel is a Pariah state then for them a reality check is in order. Israel targets terrorists and murderers. Hamas aims at any Jew, Israeli Arab or visitor they can get. Hamas apologists are just as guilty of the killing as Hamas themselves.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.
Click to expand...


Your source: Hamas. No cred at all, and yet those like you hang on to every word of Hamas as if it is enlightened truth. Why is that when you KNOW Hamas are murdering terrorists!!\

Re the ICC decision. 



> "The Prosecutor's decision marks the first time a State referral by an ICC States Party has ever been rejected by ... Prosecutor without even initiating an investigation," said lawyers Rodney Dixon and Geoffrey Nice in a statement.



Global court says will not investigate Israeli raid on Turkish flotilla Reuters

If you meant the ICJ ruling on the security fence....non-binding opinion. It was dismissed as biased. Wonder of wonders!!!!

Greg


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> 75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.


75% of the people Israel *hit* in Gaza were innocent civilians?

...or...

75% of the people Israel *targeted* in Gaza were innocent civilians?

Huge difference.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> I think you might be mistaken.  I believe you are talking about the International Court of Justice (ICJ), as opposed to the International Criminal Court (ICC).  The ICJ responded to five (5) key questions.  None of which address the Legal Status of the Occupation.
> 
> 
> ¾ “D. By thirteen votes to two,
> *All States are under an obligation not to recognize the illegal situation resulting from the construction of the wall*​


​
In this case, I was referring to the settlements themselves, which are illegal.  They are the "illegal situation" the ICJ was referring to above.  Furthermore, it is against the 4th Geneva Convention, to change the demographics of an area under occupation.

So the legality of the settlements, is not a debatable issue.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel *hit* in Gaza were innocent civilians?
> 
> ...or...
> 
> 75% of the people Israel *targeted* in Gaza were innocent civilians?
> 
> Huge difference.
Click to expand...

Except in this case, it was both.

Both were targeted; both were hit.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel *hit* in Gaza were innocent civilians?
> 
> ...or...
> 
> 75% of the people Israel *targeted* in Gaza were innocent civilians?
> 
> Huge difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except in this case, it was both.
> 
> Both were targeted; both were hit.
Click to expand...

So, let me get this straight...

It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

There were no "innocent civilians" targeted by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) during any of the Gaza Strip Operations.  



Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one looks at the central attitude to "should Israel exist" and the historic answers to that then one gets the idea about historic bias. Not ONE Islamic country voted for Israel in 1947/48. Why? Because they didn't want them to have their homeland back. That is why ANY set of data will be skewed IF a large number of islamic countries are included in the data set.
> 
> Those who claim as has been claimed here that Israel is a Pariah state then for them a reality check is in order. Israel targets terrorists and murderers. Hamas aims at any Jew, Israeli Arab or visitor they can get. Hamas apologists are just as guilty of the killing as Hamas themselves.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

All IDF targets were to either deny ground to the hostile force, disrupt hostile operations, delay hostile movement, suppress hostile fire, neutralize hostile activity, destroy hostile forces, or influence hostile activity.  

Under the law of armed conflict, the principle of proportionality *(Rule 14)* requires that the anticipated loss of civilian life and damage to civilian property incidental to attacks must not be excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage expected to be gained. IDF Commanders have the responsibility to attempt to minimize collateral damage to the greatest extent practicable _(mitigation of collateral damage)_.  "Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts."  *(Rule 97. *The use of human shields is prohibited.*)  *The HAMAS Government cannot initiate a conflict and launch attacks from civilian inhabited areas, without taking the precaution of evacuating the civilians first, and then later claim excessive force was used in the face of collateral damage and casualties _[using the presence (or movements) of civilians or other protected persons to render certain points or areas (or military forces) immune from military operations is prohibited]_.

If 75% of the of the casualties in Gaza, were innocent civilians, it would have been on the basis that HAMAS purposely weaponized the area and intentional co-location of military objectives and civilians _hors de combat _with the specific intent of trying to prevent the targeting of those military objectives by the IDF. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Your source: Hamas. No cred at all, and yet those like you hang on to every word of Hamas as if it is enlightened truth. Why is that when you KNOW Hamas are murdering terrorists!!\


Do you know all these strawman arguments make you look like a dope?

My source was *UNRWA*.



gtopa1 said:


> Re the ICC decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Prosecutor's decision marks the first time a State referral by an ICC States Party has ever been rejected by ... Prosecutor without even initiating an investigation," said lawyers Rodney Dixon and Geoffrey Nice in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global court says will not investigate Israeli raid on Turkish flotilla Reuters
> 
> If you meant the ICJ ruling on the security fence....non-binding opinion. It was dismissed as biased. Wonder of wonders!!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

It wasn't dismissed!  They ruled on it and found it illegal.



> _In conclusion, the Court considers that Israel cannot rely on a right of self‑defence or on a state of necessity in order to preclude the wrongfulness of the construction of the wall.  The Court accordingly finds that the construction of the wall and its associated régime are contrary to international law_.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kondor3 said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?


Absolutely.


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> There were no "innocent civilians" targeted by the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) during any of the Gaza Strip Operations.
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one looks at the central attitude to "should Israel exist" and the historic answers to that then one gets the idea about historic bias. Not ONE Islamic country voted for Israel in 1947/48. Why? Because they didn't want them to have their homeland back. That is why ANY set of data will be skewed IF a large number of islamic countries are included in the data set.
> 
> Those who claim as has been claimed here that Israel is a Pariah state then for them a reality check is in order. Israel targets terrorists and murderers. Hamas aims at any Jew, Israeli Arab or visitor they can get. Hamas apologists are just as guilty of the killing as Hamas themselves.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 75% of the people Israel targeted in Gaza, were innocent civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All IDF targets were to either deny ground to the hostile force, disrupt hostile operations, delay hostile movement, suppress hostile fire, neutralize hostile activity, destroy hostile forces, or influence hostile activity.
> 
> Under the law of armed conflict, the principle of proportionality *(Rule 14)* requires that the anticipated loss of civilian life and damage to civilian property incidental to attacks must not be excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage expected to be gained. IDF Commanders have the responsibility to attempt to minimize collateral damage to the greatest extent practicable _(mitigation of collateral damage)_.  "Under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts."  *(Rule 97. *The use of human shields is prohibited.*)  *The HAMAS Government cannot initiate a conflict and launch attacks from civilian inhabited areas, without taking the precaution of evacuating the civilians first, and then later claim excessive force was used in the face of collateral damage and casualties _[using the presence (or movements) of civilians or other protected persons to render certain points or areas (or military forces) immune from military operations is prohibited]_.
> 
> If 75% of the of the casualties in Gaza, were innocent civilians, it would have been on the basis that HAMAS purposely weaponized the area and intentional co-location of military objectives and civilians _hors de combat _with the specific intent of trying to prevent the targeting of those military objectives by the IDF.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, when you drop 2000 pound bombs that wipe out entire neighborhoods, you are targeting civilians.


----------



## Kondor3

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
Click to expand...

Do you distinguish between civilian casualties resulting from proximity to a legitimate military target, versus casualties resulting from targeting of civilians as malice aforethought?


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you distinguish between civilian casualties resulting from proximity to a legitimate military target, versus casualties resulting from targeting of civilians as malice aforethought?
Click to expand...


Which of those is watching kids playing football on the beach, then shelling them, then chasing the survivors with more H.E. shells?


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

This is a question that has yet to be litigated.



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> I think you might be mistaken.  I believe you are talking about the International Court of Justice (ICJ), as opposed to the International Criminal Court (ICC).  The ICJ responded to five (5) key questions.  None of which address the Legal Status of the Occupation.
> 
> 
> ¾ “D. By thirteen votes to two,
> *All States are under an obligation not to recognize the illegal situation resulting from the construction of the wall*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> In this case, I was referring to the settlements themselves, which are illegal.  They are the "illegal situation" the ICJ was referring to above.  Furthermore, it is against the 4th Geneva Convention, to change the demographics of an area under occupation.
> 
> So the legality of the settlements, is not a debatable issue.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Geneva Convention may --- or may NOT --- be applicable, since the Settlements are an outcome of a totally separate Israel-Palestinian set of agreements (Oslo Accords).

There may be a separate grievance concerning Jerusalem.

It is stipulated that about 10% of the Security Wall had encroached across the demarcation line; which is the portion of the Wall that might be "illegal."   And that is the portion in which the ICJ questions recognition.  The other 90%, built inside Israel, is absolutely legal _(excluding the question of Jerusalem, claimed as the capitol by both)_.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you distinguish between civilian casualties resulting from proximity to a legitimate military target, versus casualties resulting from targeting of civilians as malice aforethought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those is watching kids playing football on the beach, then shelling them, then chasing the survivors with more H.E. shells?
Click to expand...

1. the IDF folk have said that they were operating under the impression that they were targeting Hamas operatives, did they not?

2. of the 2000 Gazan fatalities, you reference four of them.

What is that? ( 4 / 2000 = .002, or .02% ? ).

You hold up one suspect incident representing .02% (two-tenths of one percent) of overall fatalities as representative of the whole?

Pardon me for labeling that as unconvincing in-the-main and statistically insignificant, even if they WERE intentionally targeted as child-civilians.

Which is by no means certain at this point, yes?


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> The Geneva Convention may --- or may NOT --- be applicable, since the Settlements are an outcome of a totally separate Israel-Palestinian set of agreements (Oslo Accords).
> 
> There may be a separate grievance concerning Jerusalem.
> 
> It is stipulated that about 10% of the Security Wall had encroached across the demarcation line; which is the portion of the Wall that might be "illegal."   And that is the portion in which the ICJ questions recognition.  The other 90%, built inside Israel, is absolutely legal _(excluding the question of Jerusalem, claimed as the capitol by both)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Ever since Israel was found in breach of the Oslo Accords, they are basically null and void.


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you distinguish between civilian casualties resulting from proximity to a legitimate military target, versus casualties resulting from targeting of civilians as malice aforethought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those is watching kids playing football on the beach, then shelling them, then chasing the survivors with more H.E. shells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the IDF folk have said that they were operating under the impression that they were targeting Hamas operatives, did they not?
> 
> 2. of the 2000 Gazan fatalities, you reference four of them.
> 
> What is that? ( 4 / 2000 = .002, or .02% ? ).
> 
> You hold up one suspect incident representing .02% (two-tenths of one percent) of overall fatalities as representative of the whole?
> 
> Pardon me for labeling that as unconvincing in-the-main and statistically insignificant, even if they WERE intentionally targeted as child-civilians.
> 
> Which is by no means certain at this point, yes?
Click to expand...



Idiot.  That is only the most blatant documented example of IDF murderous targeting.  And even then you try to deny it.  We know what you are up to.  Lie all you like, but the world knows.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you distinguish between civilian casualties resulting from proximity to a legitimate military target, versus casualties resulting from targeting of civilians as malice aforethought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those is watching kids playing football on the beach, then shelling them, then chasing the survivors with more H.E. shells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the IDF folk have said that they were operating under the impression that they were targeting Hamas operatives, did they not?
> 
> 2. of the 2000 Gazan fatalities, you reference four of them.
> 
> What is that? ( 4 / 2000 = .002, or .02% ? ).
> 
> You hold up one suspect incident representing .02% (two-tenths of one percent) of overall fatalities as representative of the whole?
> 
> Pardon me for labeling that as unconvincing in-the-main and statistically insignificant, even if they WERE intentionally targeted as child-civilians.
> 
> Which is by no means certain at this point, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.  That is only the most blatant documented example of IDF murderous targeting.  And even then you try to deny it.  We know what you are up to.  Lie all you like, but the world knows.
Click to expand...


I don't see any examples of murderous targeting of civilians. Care to provide them ?


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you distinguish between civilian casualties resulting from proximity to a legitimate military target, versus casualties resulting from targeting of civilians as malice aforethought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those is watching kids playing football on the beach, then shelling them, then chasing the survivors with more H.E. shells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the IDF folk have said that they were operating under the impression that they were targeting Hamas operatives, did they not?
> 
> 2. of the 2000 Gazan fatalities, you reference four of them.
> 
> What is that? ( 4 / 2000 = .002, or .02% ? ).
> 
> You hold up one suspect incident representing .02% (two-tenths of one percent) of overall fatalities as representative of the whole?
> 
> Pardon me for labeling that as unconvincing in-the-main and statistically insignificant, even if they WERE intentionally targeted as child-civilians.
> 
> Which is by no means certain at this point, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...
Click to expand...

Idiot?

Phukk you, Muslim ass-kisser. I would not have denigrated you in such a manner, but, given that you fired the first shot, have at it, pissant.

I think you just don't like the idea that I nailed your ass for trying to pass off an incident involving two-tenths-of-one-percent of all fatalities as representative of the whole.

Tough shit.

Deal with it.



> ...That is only the most blatant documented example of IDF murderous targeting.  And even then you try to deny it.  We know what you are up to.  Lie all you like, but the world knows.


We know no such thing.

We know that four Palestinian kids were killed on a beach by elements of the Israeli AIr Force and/or Navy, from a distance, during the opening days of Gaza War II.

We have no idea at this juncture whether the Israelis knew they were targeting kids.

There is no "lie" at work here.

Merely a call to pause and not to jump to conclusions.

As well as calling bullshit on your amateurish attempt to portray an incident involving two tenths of one percent of all casualties as representative of the whole.

Fail.

Epic Fail.

Enjoy.

Better luck next time.

Punk.


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Phukk you, Muslim ass-kisser. I would not have denigrated you in such a manner, but, given that you fired the first shot, have at it, pissant.
> ..
> Punk.



 Funny.  

So you are a foul mouthed idiot who is unable to see the flaw in his own sad argument, even when it is put in front of him highlighted clearly.

I have no problem kissing Muslim ass, so long as she is ready, willing, able and a looker. However, I would not be worrying about her choice of faith at that time.  (Even if she seemed to be calling on the deity).

As to 'punk' well, yes, in my day.  Not so much now though.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> ...So you are a foul mouthed idiot who is unable to see the flaw in his own sad argument, even when it is put in front of him highlighted clearly...


No.

I am a mild-mannered Israel supporter who only turns foul-mouthed when lying Muslim propagandists and useful idiots try to pass off one as-yet-unresolved incident involving 2/1 of One Percent of all Gaza War II civilian Gazan casualties as representative of the whole, and when I am called an idiot for labeling their pathetic attempts at dissimulation for what they are.


----------



## Beelzebub

"As yet unresolved" = "IDF not found an excuse that even their own supporters could pretend to believe".

You are maybe genuinely credulous of the Israeli propaganda.  But that does not make you innocent of disseminating it.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> "As yet unresolved" = "IDF not found an excuse that even their own supporters could pretend to believe".
> 
> You are maybe genuinely credulous of the Israeli propaganda.  But that does not make you innocent of disseminating it.


Typical Muslim propagandist convoluted logic.

If you have an authoritative conclusion or verdict or investigative finding to point to, that says otherwise, now's the time to trot it out.

Otherwise, it remains as I have said - accurate in both letter and spirit.


----------



## RoccoR

Billo_Really,  et al,

Who in competent authority actually says that?  _(I'm sure that if the Palestinians abrogate the Oslo Accords, that would suit them just fine.)
_
Israel is considering that very question.

Israel Should Annul the Oslo Accords

JERUSALEM — THIS month marks 20 years since the signing of the first of the Oslo Accords between the State of Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization. Two decades after Yitzhak Rabin and Yasir Arafat …New York Times · 9/20/2013



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Geneva Convention may --- or may NOT --- be applicable, since the Settlements are an outcome of a totally separate Israel-Palestinian set of agreements (Oslo Accords).
> 
> There may be a separate grievance concerning Jerusalem.
> 
> It is stipulated that about 10% of the Security Wall had encroached across the demarcation line; which is the portion of the Wall that might be "illegal."   And that is the portion in which the ICJ questions recognition.  The other 90%, built inside Israel, is absolutely legal _(excluding the question of Jerusalem, claimed as the capitol by both)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since Israel was found in breach of the Oslo Accords, they are basically null and void.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Agreements and grievance/disputes don't work that way.

There is a means of dispute resolution embedded in the Oslo Accords.  Before they can be voided, the process must be attempted.  Remember the Oslo Accords are between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).  And what is the PLO? 

_Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization in the United Nations as the representative of the Palestinian people, in accordance with the relevant resolutions and practice;  (_A/RES/67/19 __4 December 2012_)
The PLO is, in effect, the State of Palestine; the representative of the Palestinian people.

Palestinian Authority (PA) President Mahmoud Abbas, is now in the tenth year of his four-year term in office, does not really have a mandate from the Palestinian People to negotiate, sign, or make any binding agreement with Israel.   Nor does HAMAS for that matter.  It is a decade long illustration of the State that is incompetent; a white sheet of paper in a snow storm.

It is up to the PLO to decide if the Oslo Accords are still in play.  If the Oslo Accords are "null and void" then the line that separate Areas "A" - "B" and "C" are erased.  What are the consequences of that?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As yet unresolved" = "IDF not found an excuse that even their own supporters could pretend to believe".
> 
> You are maybe genuinely credulous of the Israeli propaganda.  But that does not make you innocent of disseminating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim propagandist convoluted logic.
> 
> If you have an authoritative conclusion or verdict or investigative finding to point to, that says otherwise, now's the time to trot it out.
> 
> Otherwise, it remains as I have said - accurate in both letter and spirit.
Click to expand...


Actually matey, that is the most commonly held view.  That is why half the world is calling for Israel to be up for war crimes.  Most of the other half would also agree, except they are comfortable being overtly partizan in Israel's favour.  There are only a very few would believe Israel didn't really intend all the civilian deaths and associated terror.

The Dahiya Doctrine is a bit of a give-away...


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As yet unresolved" = "IDF not found an excuse that even their own supporters could pretend to believe".
> 
> You are maybe genuinely credulous of the Israeli propaganda.  But that does not make you innocent of disseminating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim propagandist convoluted logic.
> 
> If you have an authoritative conclusion or verdict or investigative finding to point to, that says otherwise, now's the time to trot it out.
> 
> Otherwise, it remains as I have said - accurate in both letter and spirit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually matey, that is the most commonly held view.  That is why half the world is calling for Israel to be up for war crimes.  Most of the other half would also agree, except they are comfortable being overtly partizan in Israel's favour.  There are only a very few would believe Israel didn't really intend all the civilian deaths and associated terror.
> 
> The Dahiya Doctrine is a bit of a give-away...
Click to expand...


*That is why half the world is calling for Israel to be up for war crimes*

Link ?


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As yet unresolved" = "IDF not found an excuse that even their own supporters could pretend to believe".
> 
> You are maybe genuinely credulous of the Israeli propaganda.  But that does not make you innocent of disseminating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Muslim propagandist convoluted logic.
> 
> If you have an authoritative conclusion or verdict or investigative finding to point to, that says otherwise, now's the time to trot it out.
> 
> Otherwise, it remains as I have said - accurate in both letter and spirit.
Click to expand...


Deluded pro Palestinians accusing someone else of posting propaganda never ceases to amaze me. I'm sure that people who don't have any dog in this fight know that when it comes to propaganda, Palestinians and their supporters are the undefeated world champions.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> ...Actually matey, that is the most commonly held view...


Immaterial. Commonly-held views do not signify at-law. If there is proof, that's one thing. A lack of proof is quite another.



> ...That is why half the world is calling for Israel to be up for war crimes...


Half of which is Muslim, and programmed and predisposed to hostility to both Jews and their State, not to mention the Muslim busy-body injunction to come to the aid of other Muslims, which has ruined many a Muslim state and killed many a million of Muslims over the centuries.



> ...Most of the other half would also agree, except they are comfortable being overtly partizan in Israel's favour...


Yes. They would certainly agree, if they did not disagree.

They are comfortable in their partisan favoritism towards Israel because they see Israel as worthier of their support, by several orders of magnitude.



> ...There are only a very few would believe Israel didn't really intend all the civilian deaths and associated terror...


Immaterial. What they believe does not signify at-law. If there is proof, that's one thing. A lack of proof is quite another.



> ...The Dahiya Doctrine is a bit of a give-away...


Yes, isn't it?

It tells us that the Israelis will use vast and overwhelmingly disproportionate force against any area from which rockets and operations are launched.

The US and several other Western countries also, oftentimes, employ high-kill-ratio tactics, as retaliation for unprovoked hostile fire.

If you're stupid enough to launch rockets from a given area, we're going to flatten that area, and Allah help those who haven't left by the time that targeting operations begin.

This is how we win.

We kill you at 100-to-1 or 1000-to-1 ratios, so that you learn the sheer and utter folly of attempting to hurt us.

Don't want to sustain such kill-ratios?

Don't try hurting us.

Simple.

Sooner or later, the lesson will sink into those thick skulls.

Until then, they can continue to die at 100-to-1 or 1000-to-1 ratios, as much as they like.

Their choice.

Happy to oblige.


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Actually matey, that is the most commonly held view...
> 
> 
> 
> Immaterial. Commonly-held views do not signify at-law. If there is proof, that's one thing. A lack of proof is quite another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...That is why half the world is calling for Israel to be up for war crimes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half of which is Muslim, and programmed and predisposed to hostility to both Jews and their State, not to mention the Muslim busy-body injunction to come to the aid of other Muslims, which has ruined many a Muslim state and killed many a million of Muslims over the centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Most of the other half would also agree, except they are comfortable being overtly partizan in Israel's favour...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They would certainly agree, if they did not disagree.
> 
> They are comfortable in their partisan favoritism towards Israel because they see Israel as worthier of their support, by several orders of magnitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...There are only a very few would believe Israel didn't really intend all the civilian deaths and associated terror...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immaterial. What they believe does not signify at-law. If there is proof, that's one thing. A lack of proof is quite another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The Dahiya Doctrine is a bit of a give-away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, isn't it?
> 
> It tells us that the Israelis will use vast and overwhelmingly disproportionate force against any area from which rockets and operations are launched.
> 
> The US and several other Western countries also, oftentimes, employ high-kill-ratio tactics, as retaliation for unprovoked hostile fire.
> 
> If you're stupid enough to launch rockets from a given area, we're going to flatten that area, and Allah help those who haven't left by the time that targeting operations begin.
> 
> This is how we win.
> 
> We kill you at 100-to-1 or 1000-to-1 ratios, so that you learn the sheer and utter folly of attempting to hurt us.
> 
> Don't want to sustain such kill-ratios?
> 
> Don't try hurting us.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Sooner or later, the lesson will sink into those thick skulls.
> 
> Until then, they can continue to die at 100-to-1 or 1000-to-1 ratios, as much as they like.
> 
> Their choice.
> 
> Happy to oblige.
Click to expand...


Y U USE SO MANY WORDS TO SAY NUTHIN OF INTEREST?

Dear dear.
Anyway, your "You can't prove nuthin' sucker!" Line on the IDF targeting civilians will not wash.  As you admit that terrorizing Palestinians is IDF strategy you again give the game away.

As pointed out, trying to make peace with Israel is tantamount to surrender.  Israel just encroaches more until Palestinians are forced to resist again.  Every time.  As laid out by Throdor Herzel's plan, by Moshe Dayan's strategy and Bibi's policies.

You cannot clear out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now, without destroying Israel.  Therefore they will be a state there, either part of Israel or their own state of Palestine.  You cannot stop that.  You cannot prevent the erosion of Israel by the corrosive effect of either apartheid or of attempted racial segregation by "homelands" as South Africa tried.

Israel is trying to be a racial / ethnic state, and just cannot do that, any more than Alabama can in the modern world.

Your threats to kill and terrorise to achieve this are really very sad, and very desperate. Your enemy will be made more ferocious by this, and you will not be able to kill enough to stop them, only to delay.  And in the process Israel will destroy all the moral basis for its existence.

It really is time to consider being decent, and considering Palestinian rights as equal to those of Israelis, and greater, where they have been dispossessed of land and water and life by your selfish ambitions.

But thank you, once again, for laying your ruthlessness bare for the world to see.  Israel is in a pickle, and the courage or desperation of Palestinians - or both - makes it impossible for you to win through, no matter how much you embrace murder and evil.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> It is your contention that Israel intentionally targeted all (or a large percentage of) the civilians that it hit?


The only way that can not be the case is if Israel didn't know what it was doing.


----------



## cnm

Beelzebub said:


> As pointed out, trying to make peace with Israel is tantamount to surrender.  Israel just encroaches more until Palestinians are forced to resist again.  Every time.  As laid out by Throdor Herzel's plan, by Moshe Dayan's strategy and Bibi's policies.


Normal people think this of Israel.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> U USE SO MANY WORDS TO SAY NUTHIN OF INTEREST?...


Never mind the literary critique, Bubbles.



> ...Dear dear. Anyway, your "You can't prove nuthin' sucker!" Line on the IDF targeting civilians will not wash. As you admit that terrorizing Palestinians is IDF strategy you again give the game away...


Nonsense.

The Israelis target locations from which rockets and militia operations are launched.

They rarely fire first... they usually engage in return-fire, on a broad and overwhelming scale.



> ...As pointed out, trying to make peace with Israel is tantamount to surrender...


Correct. The Israelis have won. The Palestinians have lost. The losers should, indeed, surrender.

Time to run-up a white flag, and cut the best Bad Deal that you can, while a narrow window of opportunity still exists.



> ...  Israel just encroaches more until Palestinians are forced to resist again.  Every time.  As laid out by Throdor Herzel's plan, by Moshe Dayan's strategy and Bibi's policies...









Yep.

This (above) is what they want. Get back on your side of the River and there will be peace.

Or continue to suffer.

Your choice.

Get out.



> ...You cannot clear out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now, without destroying Israel...


Sure they can. As a matter of fact, clearing-out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now will be the Saving of Israel.

With you on your side of the river (east), and they on theirs (west).



> ...Therefore they will be a state there, either part of Israel or their own state of Palestine. You cannot stop that...


Please feel free to continue to believe that.

It will make the end of Rump Palestine all the more comical, when the time comes.



> ...You cannot prevent the erosion of Israel by the corrosive effect of either apartheid or of attempted racial segregation by "homelands" as South Africa tried...


With no Muslim-Arabs in the West Bank, East Jerusalem or Gaza, this will become moot.



> ...Israel is trying to be a racial / ethnic state, and just cannot do that, any more than Alabama can in the modern world...


In this, they mimic many Islamic states.

What's good for the goose, is good for the gander.



> ...Your threats to kill and terrorise to achieve this are really very sad, and very desperate...


They're not sad and desperate.

They're not threats.

They're very real, and both historically and presently operative.

Launch rockets at the Israelis and they will phukk you up, at highly-favorable kill-ratios.

Don't fire rockets and you won't get killed in such highly unfavorable proportion.

It's entirely your choice.

So far, you have been choosing poorly, but, that, too, is expected of you.



> ...Your enemy will be made more ferocious by this...


The Palestinian enemies of Israel are pussies who hide behind the skirts of their women and children.

Not surprising, given the Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948.

They were pussies then, and they're pussies today.



> ..and you will not be able to kill enough to stop them...


Oh, I dunno...the IDF just did a nice job on Hamas, forcing them back to the table with Fatah.



> ...only to delay.  And in the process Israel will destroy all the moral basis for its existence...


I suspect that, like most nations, Israel defines its own moral basis for existence, without help from either you or I.



> ...It really is time to consider being decent, and considering Palestinian rights as equal to those of Israelis, and greater, where they have been dispossessed of land and water and life by your selfish ambitions...


Sure.

No problem.

Time to compensate the Palestinians for their trouble, then help them to relocate to the east side of the Jordan valley - in Jordan.



> ...But thank you, once again, for laying your ruthlessness bare for the world to see...


Da nada.

No problem.

People, and nations, usually ARE quite ruthless, in defense of their own, and don't much give a damn who knows it.

Only fools, little children, and pussies who can't hold their own in a fight, as well as a handful of sincere peaceable types, really believe otherwise, in the final analysis.

It's a tough old world out there - money talks, and bullshit walks - those capable of enforcing their will are the ones that survive the test of time.



> ...Israel is in a pickle, and the courage or desperation of Palestinians - or both - makes it impossible for you to win through...


Again, please feel free to continue believing that. It will grease the wheels, to make the end of Rump Palestine all that much easier, and faster to arrive.



> ...no matter how much you embrace murder and evil.


It's not the embracing of murder and evil.

It's the embracing of Expulsion for the Palestinians, and the completion of the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael for the Jews.

And, meanwhile, so long as your foolhardy advocacy clients are stupid enough to think they are going to get a favorable outcome, and continue to try to kill Israels, the IDF will continue to kill your clients, at kill-ratios highly favorable to Israel, so as to discourage your clients insanity, insofar as may be practicable before Expulsion Day.


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> U USE SO MANY WORDS TO SAY NUTHIN OF INTEREST?...
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the literary critique, Bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dear dear. Anyway, your "You can't prove nuthin' sucker!" Line on the IDF targeting civilians will not wash. As you admit that terrorizing Palestinians is IDF strategy you again give the game away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> The Israelis target locations from which rockets and militia operations are launched.
> 
> They rarely fire first... they usually engage in return-fire, on a broad and overwhelming scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...As pointed out, trying to make peace with Israel is tantamount to surrender...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. The Israelis have won. The Palestinians have lost. The losers should, indeed, surrender.
> 
> Time to run-up a white flag, and cut the best Bad Deal that you can, while a narrow window of opportunity still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Israel just encroaches more until Palestinians are forced to resist again.  Every time.  As laid out by Throdor Herzel's plan, by Moshe Dayan's strategy and Bibi's policies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> This (above) is what they want. Get back on your side of the River and there will be peace.
> 
> Or continue to suffer.
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You cannot clear out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now, without destroying Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they can. As a matter of fact, clearing-out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now will be the Saving of Israel.
> 
> With you on your side of the river (east), and they on theirs (west).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Therefore they will be a state there, either part of Israel or their own state of Palestine. You cannot stop that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please feel free to continue to believe that.
> 
> It will make the end of Rump Palestine all the more comical, when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You cannot prevent the erosion of Israel by the corrosive effect of either apartheid or of attempted racial segregation by "homelands" as South Africa tried...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With no Muslim-Arabs in the West Bank, East Jerusalem or Gaza, this will become moot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is trying to be a racial / ethnic state, and just cannot do that, any more than Alabama can in the modern world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this, they mimic many Islamic states.
> 
> What's good for the goose, is good for the gander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your threats to kill and terrorise to achieve this are really very sad, and very desperate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not sad and desperate.
> 
> They're not threats.
> 
> They're very real, and both historically and presently operative.
> 
> Launch rockets at the Israelis and they will phukk you up, at highly-favorable kill-ratios.
> 
> Don't fire rockets and you won't get killed in such highly unfavorable proportion.
> 
> It's entirely your choice.
> 
> So far, you have been choosing poorly, but, that, too, is expected of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your enemy will be made more ferocious by this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian enemies of Israel are pussies who hide behind the skirts of their women and children.
> 
> Not surprising, given the Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948.
> 
> They were pussies then, and they're pussies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and you will not be able to kill enough to stop them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...the IDF just did a nice job on Hamas, forcing them back to the table with Fatah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only to delay.  And in the process Israel will destroy all the moral basis for its existence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that, like most nations, Israel defines its own moral basis for existence, without help from either you or I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It really is time to consider being decent, and considering Palestinian rights as equal to those of Israelis, and greater, where they have been dispossessed of land and water and life by your selfish ambitions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Time to compensate the Palestinians for their trouble, then help them to relocate to the east side of the Jordan valley - in Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But thank you, once again, for laying your ruthlessness bare for the world to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da nada.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> People, and nations, usually ARE quite ruthless, in defense of their own, and don't much give a damn who knows it.
> 
> Only fools, little children, and pussies who can't hold their own in a fight, as well as a handful of sincere peaceable types, really believe otherwise, in the final analysis.
> 
> It's a tough old world out there - money talks, and bullshit walks - those capable of enforcing their will are the ones that survive the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is in a pickle, and the courage or desperation of Palestinians - or both - makes it impossible for you to win through...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, please feel free to continue believing that. It will grease the wheels, to make the end of Rump Palestine all that much easier, and faster to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...no matter how much you embrace murder and evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the embracing of murder and evil.
> 
> It's the embracing of Expulsion for the Palestinians, and the completion of the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael for the Jews.
> 
> And, meanwhile, so long as your foolhardy advocacy clients are stupid enough to think they are going to get a favorable outcome, and continue to try to kill Israels, the IDF will continue to kill your clients, at kill-ratios highly favorable to Israel, so as to discourage your clients insanity, insofar as may be practicable before Expulsion Day.
Click to expand...


Why so many words Kondor, for your opinion piece that you know is just partizan tripe?

Just tell me you hate me, and use some bad language again.  It will save us both time.

Edit:
Actually, now I have bothered to read it (well scan it really) it seems more like your own confession to the use of murder terror and militarism to ruthlessly meet some odd god-given state of perfection.

Is this REALLY what a decent god would want you to do?  Really?

Anyway, if you were in court, I think your post would convince any jury to convict you on all counts Kondor.


----------



## cnm

Well one can certainly see why the results of these polls are as they are.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> Why so many words Kondor, for your opinion piece that you know is just partizan tripe?...


Coming from a hyper-partisan and Hamas propagandist, I take that as high praise, indeed.



> ...Just tell me you hate me, and use some bad language again.  It will save us both time...


Other than counterpointing you from time to time, I really don't think of you at all. Hating you would require far more energy than it's worth.



> ...Actually, now I have bothered to read it (well scan it really) it seems more like your own confession to the use of murder terror and militarism to ruthlessly meet some odd god-given state of perfection...


Yes... coming from the angle of the Losing Side, such protestations are both predictable and comical. If you cannot control your barbarian clients then they will continue to die in droves. If they stop launching rockets, etc., then the Israelis will not bomb the shit out of them. Simple, really.



> ...Is this REALLY what a decent god would want you to do?  Really?...


Probably not. But he hasn't been persecuted and slaughtered for 2000 years, and been kept in Dhimmitude for much of the past 1300 or so in various parts of the Muslim domains, so, he's just gonna have to understand. When the Palestinians get back on their side of the river and acknowledge Israel's right to exist, then we can dissect theological concerns.



> ...Anyway, if you were in court, I think your post would convince any jury to convict you on all counts Kondor.


That's nice.

Wake me up when you've got a case in the ICC that will stand on its own merits.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Well one can certainly see why the results of these polls are as they are...


Yes.

Most countries are not surrounded on three sides by mortal enemies.

Most countries have not experienced their neighbors swearing sacred oaths to drive them into the sea - every man, woman and child.

Most countries do not have large hostile and unwanted populations in the midst, living cheek by jowl with them.

Most countries have not had the UN breathing down its neck every time that they've tried to suppress insurrection and internal danger.

Most countries aren't populated by the generic and/or spiritual descendants of the owners of the land, dating back 2000 years or more, after it was wrenched away from them.

Most countries aren't populated by a Returned People who had been wandering for the better part of 2000 years prior to that Return.

Most countries are not at risk of collapsing if they compromise with an internal enemy.

Most countries aren't the object of hatred of a barbaric, savage, medieval, misogynistic carpet-toting belief-system that was formerly the master of so many of them.

Most countries aren't populated by the survivors and descendants of survivors of a 6,000,000 strong attempted genocide still within Living Memory.

Most countries haven't been lied to as much and tried and been betrayed in land-for-peace deals as much in a brief 66 year-long period as has Israel.

And on and on and on.

Many reasons for those countries to align against Israel.

Although some of those nations are, in truth, quite friendly in their relations with Israel, and will have her back, in any End-Game contest with the Muslims.


----------



## cnm

Hilarious. Israel has informed the UNSecGen that it does not intend to become a state party to the Statute of the Court. I think that is the best indication of the merit of the cases.


----------



## Beelzebub

You'd think, with all those problems, with all those people, organisations and international bodies opposed to what Israel is doing, even with Jews throughout the diaspora split against Israel - many absolutely against what Israel is and is doing, ...

.... they might pause and wonder if they are doing something wrong.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Many reasons for those countries to align against Israel.


Yeah, right. Like China.


----------



## cnm

Beelzebub said:


> .... they might pause and wonder if they are doing something wrong.


Normal people know that is not the Israel way.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many reasons for those countries to align against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. Like China.
Click to expand...

China is highly pragmatic and goes with the flow.

It routinely sides with whoever has the most people, lining up against a smaller power.

It routinely sides with those who have the natural resources, and will kiss Arab ass with the best of them, to keep a major oil-producing region on decent diplomatic terms.

Therefore, it throws the small guy (Israel) under the bus, and jumps on the bandwagon.

Then again, the Chinese and the Israelis HAVE begun to wheel-and-deal for technology in recent times, haven't they?

Like I said, the Chinese are pragmatists.

When is the last time that you saw the Chinese stand up for The Little Guy - ANY little guy - on the International stage?

It's just not their modus operandi.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they might pause and wonder if they are doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people know that is not the Israel way.
Click to expand...

You characters really DO have to get past your delusion that you know what 'normal people' are.

Meanwhile, you're providing some excellent comic relief.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Hilarious. Israel has informed the UNSecGen that it does not intend to become a state party to the Statute of the Court. I think that is the best indication of the merit of the cases.


They know a stacked deck and a kangaroo court when they see one.

The ICC is one of those places where the pygmies band together to try to pull down the big game.

If and when it ever morphs into something more objective and legitimate, they'll probably get more countries to sign up.


----------



## Mindful

No example can be given for a "Normal Person" because they lack the ability to be interesting and thus pertain no place in the memory.

Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Is this REALLY what a decent god would want you to do?  Really?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. But he hasn't been persecuted and slaughtered for 2000 years, and been kept in Dhimmitude for much of the past 1300 or so in various parts of the Muslim domains, so, he's just gonna have to understand. When the Palestinians get back on their side of the river and acknowledge Israel's right to exist, then we can dissect theological concerns.
Click to expand...


When you agree that god's judgement would be against you, and that he too will have to just suck it up, I cannot think you really feel that the international community is wrong, so much as it is to be evaded.


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> U USE SO MANY WORDS TO SAY NUTHIN OF INTEREST?...
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the literary critique, Bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dear dear. Anyway, your "You can't prove nuthin' sucker!" Line on the IDF targeting civilians will not wash. As you admit that terrorizing Palestinians is IDF strategy you again give the game away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> The Israelis target locations from which rockets and militia operations are launched.
> 
> They rarely fire first... they usually engage in return-fire, on a broad and overwhelming scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...As pointed out, trying to make peace with Israel is tantamount to surrender...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. The Israelis have won. The Palestinians have lost. The losers should, indeed, surrender.
> 
> Time to run-up a white flag, and cut the best Bad Deal that you can, while a narrow window of opportunity still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Israel just encroaches more until Palestinians are forced to resist again.  Every time.  As laid out by Throdor Herzel's plan, by Moshe Dayan's strategy and Bibi's policies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> This (above) is what they want. Get back on your side of the River and there will be peace.
> 
> Or continue to suffer.
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You cannot clear out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now, without destroying Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they can. As a matter of fact, clearing-out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now will be the Saving of Israel.
> 
> With you on your side of the river (east), and they on theirs (west).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Therefore they will be a state there, either part of Israel or their own state of Palestine. You cannot stop that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please feel free to continue to believe that.
> 
> It will make the end of Rump Palestine all the more comical, when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You cannot prevent the erosion of Israel by the corrosive effect of either apartheid or of attempted racial segregation by "homelands" as South Africa tried...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With no Muslim-Arabs in the West Bank, East Jerusalem or Gaza, this will become moot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is trying to be a racial / ethnic state, and just cannot do that, any more than Alabama can in the modern world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this, they mimic many Islamic states.
> 
> What's good for the goose, is good for the gander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your threats to kill and terrorise to achieve this are really very sad, and very desperate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not sad and desperate.
> 
> They're not threats.
> 
> They're very real, and both historically and presently operative.
> 
> Launch rockets at the Israelis and they will phukk you up, at highly-favorable kill-ratios.
> 
> Don't fire rockets and you won't get killed in such highly unfavorable proportion.
> 
> It's entirely your choice.
> 
> So far, you have been choosing poorly, but, that, too, is expected of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your enemy will be made more ferocious by this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian enemies of Israel are pussies who hide behind the skirts of their women and children.
> 
> Not surprising, given the Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948.
> 
> They were pussies then, and they're pussies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and you will not be able to kill enough to stop them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...the IDF just did a nice job on Hamas, forcing them back to the table with Fatah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only to delay.  And in the process Israel will destroy all the moral basis for its existence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that, like most nations, Israel defines its own moral basis for existence, without help from either you or I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It really is time to consider being decent, and considering Palestinian rights as equal to those of Israelis, and greater, where they have been dispossessed of land and water and life by your selfish ambitions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Time to compensate the Palestinians for their trouble, then help them to relocate to the east side of the Jordan valley - in Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But thank you, once again, for laying your ruthlessness bare for the world to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da nada.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> People, and nations, usually ARE quite ruthless, in defense of their own, and don't much give a damn who knows it.
> 
> Only fools, little children, and pussies who can't hold their own in a fight, as well as a handful of sincere peaceable types, really believe otherwise, in the final analysis.
> 
> It's a tough old world out there - money talks, and bullshit walks - those capable of enforcing their will are the ones that survive the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is in a pickle, and the courage or desperation of Palestinians - or both - makes it impossible for you to win through...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, please feel free to continue believing that. It will grease the wheels, to make the end of Rump Palestine all that much easier, and faster to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...no matter how much you embrace murder and evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the embracing of murder and evil.
> 
> It's the embracing of Expulsion for the Palestinians, and the completion of the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael for the Jews.
> 
> And, meanwhile, so long as your foolhardy advocacy clients are stupid enough to think they are going to get a favorable outcome, and continue to try to kill Israels, the IDF will continue to kill your clients, at kill-ratios highly favorable to Israel, so as to discourage your clients insanity, insofar as may be practicable before Expulsion Day.
Click to expand...

This was never the boundry line for the proposed Israel at all,this land was never called Jewish Palestine....this is a contradiction in terms......Methinks this was an imagined Zionist inspired (incorrect) map in 1922......but the map is probably a later FAKE...steve


----------



## Billo_Really

RoccoR said:


> Who in competent authority actually says that?  _(I'm sure that if the Palestinians abrogate the Oslo Accords, that would suit them just fine.)_


They're not the ones abrogating it, Israel is.




RoccoR said:


> It is up to the PLO to decide if the Oslo Accords are still in play.  If the Oslo Accords are "null and void" then the line that separate Areas "A" - "B" and "C" are erased.  What are the consequences of that?


Oh yeah, then what the fuck are 50 Israeli soldiers doing showing up at the home of Palestinian Legislative Council Member and Addameer board member Khalida Jarrar in Ramallah, telling her she may not leave the Jericho district per Israeli Military Order 1651 Article 297 (2009).



> _Jarrar lives in Ramallah, which *according to the Oslo Agreements between the Palestinian Liberation Organization and the occupation, is considered “Area A” and under complete Palestinian control.* By allowing Israeli occupying forces to enter Ramallah means that in effect the so-called ‘security co-ordination’ between Palestinian Authority security forces and Israeli occupying forces allowed for the expulsion of an elected representative of the Palestinian people, an elected representative who has continuously called for an end to such ‘coordination’_.


Area A is supposed to be under complete Palestinian control.  That doesn't look complete to me.

And this should come as no surprise to the Netanfuckyou government.



> _ In 1996 the rightwing Likud returned to power under the leadership of *Binyamin Netanyahu...[he] made no effort to conceal his deep antagonism to Oslo, denouncing it as incompatible with Israel's right to security* and with the historic right of the Jewish people to the whole land of Israel. And he spent his first three years as PM in a largely successful attempt to arrest, undermine, and subvert the accords concluded by his Labour predecessors.
> 
> *Oslo faltered and eventually broke down because Likud-led governments negotiated in bad faith*_.


And if that doesn't convince you...



> _*Settlers from West Bank outposts have taken control of land in Area B and are thus in breach of the 1995 Oslo agreement between Israel and the Palestinians*, says Dror Etkes, an anti-settlement activist. Area B was defined in the Oslo Accords as land under Palestinian civil control and Israeli military control.
> 
> *an aerial photo shows that Israel has violated the agreement signed in Washington in September 1995.* One clause states: "All civil powers and responsibilities, including planning and zoning, in Areas A and B set out in Annex III, will be transferred to and assumed by the Council [the Palestinian government] during the first phase of redeployment."_


...and if that is not enough, seeing is believing.


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> U USE SO MANY WORDS TO SAY NUTHIN OF INTEREST?...
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the literary critique, Bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dear dear. Anyway, your "You can't prove nuthin' sucker!" Line on the IDF targeting civilians will not wash. As you admit that terrorizing Palestinians is IDF strategy you again give the game away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> The Israelis target locations from which rockets and militia operations are launched.
> 
> They rarely fire first... they usually engage in return-fire, on a broad and overwhelming scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...As pointed out, trying to make peace with Israel is tantamount to surrender...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. The Israelis have won. The Palestinians have lost. The losers should, indeed, surrender.
> 
> Time to run-up a white flag, and cut the best Bad Deal that you can, while a narrow window of opportunity still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Israel just encroaches more until Palestinians are forced to resist again.  Every time.  As laid out by Throdor Herzel's plan, by Moshe Dayan's strategy and Bibi's policies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> This (above) is what they want. Get back on your side of the River and there will be peace.
> 
> Or continue to suffer.
> 
> Your choice.
> 
> Get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You cannot clear out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now, without destroying Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they can. As a matter of fact, clearing-out the best part of 6 million Palestinians now will be the Saving of Israel.
> 
> With you on your side of the river (east), and they on theirs (west).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Therefore they will be a state there, either part of Israel or their own state of Palestine. You cannot stop that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please feel free to continue to believe that.
> 
> It will make the end of Rump Palestine all the more comical, when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You cannot prevent the erosion of Israel by the corrosive effect of either apartheid or of attempted racial segregation by "homelands" as South Africa tried...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With no Muslim-Arabs in the West Bank, East Jerusalem or Gaza, this will become moot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is trying to be a racial / ethnic state, and just cannot do that, any more than Alabama can in the modern world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this, they mimic many Islamic states.
> 
> What's good for the goose, is good for the gander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your threats to kill and terrorise to achieve this are really very sad, and very desperate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not sad and desperate.
> 
> They're not threats.
> 
> They're very real, and both historically and presently operative.
> 
> Launch rockets at the Israelis and they will phukk you up, at highly-favorable kill-ratios.
> 
> Don't fire rockets and you won't get killed in such highly unfavorable proportion.
> 
> It's entirely your choice.
> 
> So far, you have been choosing poorly, but, that, too, is expected of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your enemy will be made more ferocious by this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinian enemies of Israel are pussies who hide behind the skirts of their women and children.
> 
> Not surprising, given the Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948.
> 
> They were pussies then, and they're pussies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and you will not be able to kill enough to stop them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I dunno...the IDF just did a nice job on Hamas, forcing them back to the table with Fatah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only to delay.  And in the process Israel will destroy all the moral basis for its existence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that, like most nations, Israel defines its own moral basis for existence, without help from either you or I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It really is time to consider being decent, and considering Palestinian rights as equal to those of Israelis, and greater, where they have been dispossessed of land and water and life by your selfish ambitions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Time to compensate the Palestinians for their trouble, then help them to relocate to the east side of the Jordan valley - in Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But thank you, once again, for laying your ruthlessness bare for the world to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da nada.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> People, and nations, usually ARE quite ruthless, in defense of their own, and don't much give a damn who knows it.
> 
> Only fools, little children, and pussies who can't hold their own in a fight, as well as a handful of sincere peaceable types, really believe otherwise, in the final analysis.
> 
> It's a tough old world out there - money talks, and bullshit walks - those capable of enforcing their will are the ones that survive the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Israel is in a pickle, and the courage or desperation of Palestinians - or both - makes it impossible for you to win through...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, please feel free to continue believing that. It will grease the wheels, to make the end of Rump Palestine all that much easier, and faster to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...no matter how much you embrace murder and evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the embracing of murder and evil.
> 
> It's the embracing of Expulsion for the Palestinians, and the completion of the Reconquista of Eretz Yisrael for the Jews.
> 
> And, meanwhile, so long as your foolhardy advocacy clients are stupid enough to think they are going to get a favorable outcome, and continue to try to kill Israels, the IDF will continue to kill your clients, at kill-ratios highly favorable to Israel, so as to discourage your clients insanity, insofar as may be practicable before Expulsion Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kondie,This was never the boundry line for the proposed Israel at all,this land was never called Jewish Palestine....this is a contradiction in terms......Methinks this was an imagined Zionist inspired (incorrect) map in 1922......but the map is probably a later FAKE...steve
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> ...When you agree that god's judgement would be against you, and that he too will have to just suck it up, I cannot think you really feel that the international community is wrong, so much as it is to be evaded.


No, what I implied was that God might not agree with or approved of their course of action.

Then again, God would not have agreed with the forcing-out and expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Jews from Muslim domains during the 1948-1975 timeframe, and a thousand-and-one other Muslim sins, either, so, I don't think the Israelis have to worry overly much.

Compared to the Muslims, in their historic treatment of the Jews and other Infidels, the Israelis would have to go a long way to catch up, to get the Good Lord as pissed at the Jews, as He is already pissed at the Muslims.


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS

Max Blumenthal describes what he saw in Gaza following a humanitarian ceasefire from last month.
September 26, 2014

....."The atrocities formed an undeniable pattern, suggesting that the crimes committed by Israeli forces in Gaza during Operation Protective Edge were the product of stated military policies, or at least rules of engagement that enabled massacres, summary executions, wholesale residential destruction, the use of civilians as human shields, and abductions. I will describe these atrocities in as much detail as possible and allow the members of the jury to judge for themselves." ......

"..multiple witnesses described soldiers gathering locals in the center of town as they occupied the area on July 23, then asking if anyone spoke Hebrew. When a 54-year-old man stepped forward to answer in the affirmative, they shot him in the heart."  .......


"In Khuza’a, just east of Khan Younis, where the most grisly massacres of the war occurred, numerous witnesses told me about a similar incident in which Israeli soldiers gathered male residents in the center of town and asked if anyone spoke Hebrew. I was told by these multiple witnesses that when a middle-aged man stepped forward and answered that he did, he was shot in the chest and killed. These atrocities form a chilling pattern." ....

Israel Is Put on Trial for War Crimes Alternet


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> No example can be given for a "Normal Person" because they lack the ability to be interesting and thus pertain no place in the memory.
> 
> Urban Dictionary.


Nice to see you are speaking for yourself Only


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> This was never the boundry line for the proposed Israel at all,this land was never called Jewish Palestine....this is a contradiction in terms......Methinks this was an imagined Zionist inspired (incorrect) map in 1922......but the map is probably a later FAKE...steve


Real? Un-real? Historically accurate? Inaccurate? Doesn't really matter. It's what the Israelis want, what they're going to get, and what they've nearly achieved already, if the Palestinians own propaganda maps of a Shrinking Palestine are to be believed - in their own words and imagery. It's a convenient reference point for what is already unfolding.


----------



## Kondor3

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> Max Blumenthal describes what he saw in Gaza following a humanitarian ceasefire from last month.
> September 26, 2014
> 
> ....."The atrocities formed an undeniable pattern, suggesting that the crimes committed by Israeli forces in Gaza during Operation Protective Edge were the product of stated military policies, or at least rules of engagement that enabled massacres, summary executions, wholesale residential destruction, the use of civilians as human shields, and abductions. I will describe these atrocities in as much detail as possible and allow the members of the jury to judge for themselves." ......
> 
> "..multiple witnesses described soldiers gathering locals in the center of town as they occupied the area on July 23, then asking if anyone spoke Hebrew. When a 54-year-old man stepped forward to answer in the affirmative, they shot him in the heart."  .......
> 
> 
> "In Khuza’a, just east of Khan Younis, where the most grisly massacres of the war occurred, numerous witnesses told me about a similar incident in which Israeli soldiers gathered male residents in the center of town and asked if anyone spoke Hebrew. I was told by these multiple witnesses that when a middle-aged man stepped forward and answered that he did, he was shot in the chest and killed. These atrocities form a chilling pattern." ....
> 
> Israel Is Put on Trial for War Crimes Alternet


The horseshit coming off of Alternet is about as reliable as the opinion of a condemned man on the subject of capital punishment.


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No example can be given for a "Normal Person" because they lack the ability to be interesting and thus pertain no place in the memory.
> 
> Urban Dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you are speaking for yourself Only
Click to expand...


Something must have piqued your interest


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you agree that god's judgement would be against you, and that he too will have to just suck it up, I cannot think you really feel that the international community is wrong, so much as it is to be evaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I implied was that God might not agree with or approved of their course of action.
> 
> Then again, God would not have agreed with the forcing-out and expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Jews from Muslim domains during the 1948-1975 timeframe, and a thousand-and-one other Muslim sins, either, so, I don't think the Israelis have to worry overly much.
> 
> Compared to the Muslims, in their historic treatment of the Jews and other Infidels, the Israelis would have to go a long way to catch up, to get the Good Lord as pissed at the Jews, as He is already pissed at the Muslims.
Click to expand...

Kondie of all people the Palestinians and Jews got on well for centuries,Christians of various persuasions treated the Jewish people by far the worst,Spain(yet under the Moors the Jews did very well and collaborated with each other,and both went to war against the Christians together),the Russian pograms(many) that dispersed Jews worldwide followed by that tnuc hitler.............the violence between Palestinians and Jews started around 1920 onwards when the Pali's realised the threat of the illegal immigration of Jews in huge numbers(and provocations that insued later)....... that could and did change the balance of Power in this area.......the expulsion of Jews or the leaving of Jews after 1948 from Muslim countries was obviously increased after this time..for obvious reasons....but Jews do still live in some Islamic countries(Judasim sic is the 3rd largest religion in Tunisia for example).......infact the previous leader of Iran,Amajinadan sic was a Jew himself believe or not.

So your summation is not really that accurate,inparticular where the Palestinians are concerned..........trust you and the family are well..steve


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No example can be given for a "Normal Person" because they lack the ability to be interesting and thus pertain no place in the memory.
> 
> Urban Dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you are speaking for yourself Only
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something must have piqued your interest
Click to expand...

Yes indeed,that you have actually spoken/written the TRUTH FOR ONCE.


----------



## SAYIT

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> Max Blumenthal describes what he saw in Gaza following a humanitarian ceasefire from last month.
> September 26, 2014
> 
> ....."The atrocities formed an undeniable pattern, suggesting that the crimes committed by Israeli forces in Gaza during Operation Protective Edge were the product of stated military policies, or at least rules of engagement that enabled massacres, summary executions, wholesale residential destruction, the use of civilians as human shields, and abductions. I will describe these atrocities in as much detail as possible and allow the members of the jury to judge for themselves." ......



Wait ... so Blumenthal noticed the crimes of Hamas during that conflict but blames Israel for them?


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS

Kondor3 said:


> CAPTCHATHIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max Blumenthal describes what he saw in Gaza following a humanitarian ceasefire from last month.
> September 26, 2014
> 
> ....."The atrocities formed an undeniable pattern, suggesting that the crimes committed by Israeli forces in Gaza during Operation Protective Edge were the product of stated military policies, or at least rules of engagement that enabled massacres, summary executions, wholesale residential destruction, the use of civilians as human shields, and abductions. I will describe these atrocities in as much detail as possible and allow the members of the jury to judge for themselves." ......
> 
> "..multiple witnesses described soldiers gathering locals in the center of town as they occupied the area on July 23, then asking if anyone spoke Hebrew. When a 54-year-old man stepped forward to answer in the affirmative, they shot him in the heart."  .......
> 
> 
> "In Khuza’a, just east of Khan Younis, where the most grisly massacres of the war occurred, numerous witnesses told me about a similar incident in which Israeli soldiers gathered male residents in the center of town and asked if anyone spoke Hebrew. I was told by these multiple witnesses that when a middle-aged man stepped forward and answered that he did, he was shot in the chest and killed. These atrocities form a chilling pattern." ....
> 
> Israel Is Put on Trial for War Crimes Alternet
> 
> 
> 
> The horseshit coming off of Alternet is about as reliable as the opinion of a condemned man on the subject of capital punishment.
Click to expand...

Then I hope that invalidates this story.

US To Double Aid To Israel Over Next 10 Years  Alternet


----------



## SAYIT

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPTCHATHIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max Blumenthal describes what he saw in Gaza following a humanitarian ceasefire from last month.
> September 26, 2014
> 
> ....."The atrocities formed an undeniable pattern, suggesting that the crimes committed by Israeli forces in Gaza during Operation Protective Edge were the product of stated military policies, or at least rules of engagement that enabled massacres, summary executions, wholesale residential destruction, the use of civilians as human shields, and abductions. I will describe these atrocities in as much detail as possible and allow the members of the jury to judge for themselves." ......
> 
> "..multiple witnesses described soldiers gathering locals in the center of town as they occupied the area on July 23, then asking if anyone spoke Hebrew. When a 54-year-old man stepped forward to answer in the affirmative, they shot him in the heart."  .......
> 
> 
> "In Khuza’a, just east of Khan Younis, where the most grisly massacres of the war occurred, numerous witnesses told me about a similar incident in which Israeli soldiers gathered male residents in the center of town and asked if anyone spoke Hebrew. I was told by these multiple witnesses that when a middle-aged man stepped forward and answered that he did, he was shot in the chest and killed. These atrocities form a chilling pattern." ....
> 
> Israel Is Put on Trial for War Crimes Alternet
> 
> 
> 
> The horseshit coming off of Alternet is about as reliable as the opinion of a condemned man on the subject of capital punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I hope that invalidates this story.
> 
> US To Double Aid To Israel Over Next 10 Years  Alternet
Click to expand...


Yeah ... that sounds like typical ALTERNET camel crap intended to inflame the not-too-brights. You can rest easy now.


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you agree that god's judgement would be against you, and that he too will have to just suck it up, I cannot think you really feel that the international community is wrong, so much as it is to be evaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I implied was that God might not agree with or approved of their course of action.
> 
> Then again, God would not have agreed with the forcing-out and expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Jews from Muslim domains during the 1948-1975 timeframe, and a thousand-and-one other Muslim sins, either, so, I don't think the Israelis have to worry overly much.
> 
> Compared to the Muslims, in their historic treatment of the Jews and other Infidels, the Israelis would have to go a long way to catch up, to get the Good Lord as pissed at the Jews, as He is already pissed at the Muslims.
Click to expand...


Seems to me your respect for your sky fairy is below par.
As a metaphor for 'good' you piss on his perspective.  You refuse to accept the tests he puts you through without seeing them as an excuse to do evil to other people.  The WRONG people of course, as German Europeans in the main were gods instrument of pain against Judaism, and Zionism 'gets even' by being evil to Palestinians.

You are all over the place Kondor.  You confess to your crimes, you tell us that Israel will terrorise anyone who resists them without reference to right or wrong, you are happy to target the civilians and children of Palestinians, as that will bring them most pain and you hope will make them obedient to your wishes.

Now, had you told me all this but said before hand that you were a Satanist, I would understand.  But you pretend your sky fairy is a just and decent bloke.

Not consistent with your acceptance of your own evil Kondor.  
But thank you.  You capture the Zionist position very well.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> The ICC is one of those places where the pygmies band together to try to pull down the big game.


Hilarious.



Kondor3 said:


> Wake me up when you've got a case in the ICC that will stand on its own merits.


----------



## cnm

Beelzebub said:


> But thank you.  You capture the Zionist position very well.


Soon they'll have the Red Queen beat and be able to believe more than six impossible things before breakfast.


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you agree that god's judgement would be against you, and that he too will have to just suck it up, I cannot think you really feel that the international community is wrong, so much as it is to be evaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I implied was that God might not agree with or approved of their course of action.
> 
> Then again, God would not have agreed with the forcing-out and expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Jews from Muslim domains during the 1948-1975 timeframe, and a thousand-and-one other Muslim sins, either, so, I don't think the Israelis have to worry overly much.
> 
> Compared to the Muslims, in their historic treatment of the Jews and other Infidels, the Israelis would have to go a long way to catch up, to get the Good Lord as pissed at the Jews, as He is already pissed at the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your respect for your sky fairy is below par.
> As a metaphor for 'good' you piss on his perspective.  You refuse to accept the tests he puts you through without seeing them as an excuse to do evil to other people.  The WRONG people of course, as German Europeans in the main were gods instrument of pain against Judaism, and Zionism 'gets even' by being evil to Palestinians.
> 
> You are all over the place Kondor.  You confess to your crimes, you tell us that Israel will terrorise anyone who resists them without reference to right or wrong, you are happy to target the civilians and children of Palestinians, as that will bring them most pain and you hope will make them obedient to your wishes.
> 
> Now, had you told me all this but said before hand that you were a Satanist, I would understand.  But you pretend your sky fairy is a just and decent bloke.
> 
> Not consistent with your acceptance of your own evil Kondor.
> But thank you.  You capture the Zionist position very well.
Click to expand...


What arrant nonsense!! You flatusplatter all over this thread as if your satano-pontifications have some cred or value. They are as worthless as any other claim out of the vast cess pool that is racism and anti-semitism in particular. It is the Pal terrorist groups that terrorise their OWN people first, and then move on to kill and maim anyone who happens to be Israeli, Jewish or Western. Hamas are the scum buckets of the earth. That you find them appealing is ridiculous; you must really hate it when the suicide bombers miss their targets!!! Your heroes in action twenty years ago!!



> He had attended two secret sessions of the Hamas cell, and his two main teachers, young activists in their 20s who recruit and train other youths for suicide missions, are now in Palestinian jails awaiting trial in Mr. Arafat's controversial security courts created in February as part of a crackdown on Islamic militants.
> 
> Following last week's bombings, the first two Islamic militants arrested for earlier bombings were convicted and sentenced respectively to 15-year and 25-year jail terms.
> 
> Musa says he was exhausted after questioning by the Palestinian police and had received a ''few slaps'' but was not tortured or physically harmed.
> 
> When he was released after 10 days, concerned relatives rallied around to bring the youth back into the family fold and convinced him that taking one's own life was not serving Islam.
> 
> Musa, who was also questioned by Hamas officials from the pro-Hamas al-Watan newspaper in Gaza City between interrogations by the Palestinian police, says that he was fearful of Hamas retribution now that he had exposed their secrets.



A Boy Bomber Changes His Mind - CSMonitor.com

...and this refuse are now in charge of Gaza.....you idiot!!

Greg


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> No example can be given for a "Normal Person" because they lack the ability to be interesting and thus pertain no place in the memory.


Thank you, umm.....umm....person?


----------



## cnm

So, anyway, normal people think Israel steals things and breaks promises. Anyone want to see reasons for them to think that?

gtopa1?


----------



## gtopa1

> The court took upon itself the job of examining the fence section by section, even in places where it has already been completed. The International Court of Justice in The Hague determined that all parts of the barrier not on the green line violates international law because it has been built in occupied territory, the Supreme Court determined that the state is entitled to defend itself and its citizens, even in territories defined as "under belligerent occupation" according to the 4th Geneva convention - but it cannot build a fence in order to annex land.
> 
> The court conclusion is different from that of the International Court of Justice. According to the Supreme Court:
> 
> The main difference between the two judgments stems primarily from the difference in the factual basis upon which each court made its decision. Once again, the simple truth is proven: Facts lie at the foundation of the law, and the law arises from the facts (ex facto jus oritur). The ICJ drew the factual basis for its opinion from the Secretary-General's report, his written statement, the Dugard report, and the Zeigler report. The Supreme Court drew the facts from the data brought before it by the Palestinian petitioners on the one hand, and the State on the other.
> 
> The ruling by the court will have an impact on roughly 40 different petitions which are now pending before the court asking for changes of the barrier route in several additional sections.



Israeli Supreme Court opinions on the West Bank Barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



The Law says Israel is justified. 

Greg


----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> Israeli Supreme Court opinions on the West Bank Barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Law says Israel is justified.


Well normal people see very clearly why Israel won't join the ICC when the ICJ's opinions are ignored. Normal people think Israel's justice is self serving.

_*Legal Consequences of the Construction of a Wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory

http://www.icj-cij.org
*
The Court finds that the construction by Israel of a wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and its associated régime are contrary to international law; it states the legal consequences arising from that illegality_


So normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government,
is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
has self serving justice.


----------



## cnm

So, gtopa1, shall we do 'stealing' now, again? It is always a fun topic.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ICC is one of those places where the pygmies band together to try to pull down the big game.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up when you've got a case in the ICC that will stand on its own merits.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hilarious, indeed.

With the additional advantage of being largely true, metaphorically, and, to some modest extent, actually, in practice.

Rather like the UN General Assembly (the gathering of pygmies) versus the UN Security Council Permanent Five (the Big Game).

All it takes is a skeptical eye turned towards some of these half-assed Internationalist venues and the stacked-decks that they operate from, to find merit in such an observation.


----------



## Mindful

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you agree that god's judgement would be against you, and that he too will have to just suck it up, I cannot think you really feel that the international community is wrong, so much as it is to be evaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I implied was that God might not agree with or approved of their course of action.
> 
> Then again, God would not have agreed with the forcing-out and expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Jews from Muslim domains during the 1948-1975 timeframe, and a thousand-and-one other Muslim sins, either, so, I don't think the Israelis have to worry overly much.
> 
> Compared to the Muslims, in their historic treatment of the Jews and other Infidels, the Israelis would have to go a long way to catch up, to get the Good Lord as pissed at the Jews, as He is already pissed at the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me your respect for your sky fairy is below par.
> As a metaphor for 'good' you piss on his perspective.  You refuse to accept the tests he puts you through without seeing them as an excuse to do evil to other people.  The WRONG people of course, as German Europeans in the main were gods instrument of pain against Judaism, and Zionism 'gets even' by being evil to Palestinians.
> 
> You are all over the place Kondor.  You confess to your crimes, you tell us that Israel will terrorise anyone who resists them without reference to right or wrong, you are happy to target the civilians and children of Palestinians, as that will bring them most pain and you hope will make them obedient to your wishes.
> 
> Now, had you told me all this but said before hand that you were a Satanist, I would understand.  But you pretend your sky fairy is a just and decent bloke.
> 
> Not consistent with your acceptance of your own evil Kondor.
> But thank you.  You capture the Zionist position very well.
Click to expand...



You must have been starved of oxygen in the womb.


----------



## SAYIT

Kondor3 said:


> Hilarious, indeed.
> 
> With the additional advantage of being largely true, metaphorically, and, to some modest extent, actually, in practice.
> 
> Rather like the UN General Assembly (the gathering of pygmies) versus the UN Security Council Permanent Five (the Big Game).
> 
> All it takes is a skeptical eye turned towards some of these half-assed Internationalist venues and the stacked-decks that they operate from, to find merit in such an observation.



The UN's Gen Ass has indeed become a Palestinian shill, spending an inordinate amount of its time and resources not just castigating Israel but DIRECTLY supporting Hamas terrorist operations through their "Human Rights" Council, the ICJ and UNRWA. Despite outrageous and often deadly infractions elsewhere, their "Human Rights" Council has aimed 45.9% of their country-specific resolutions at - drum roll, please - ISRAEL. I won't even bother to mention the "work" of the Council's predecessor, The UN Commission on Human Rights, which was disbanded for its unapologetic and unvarnished bashing of Israel and Jews. Thanks in large part to the 57 member OIC (Organization of the Islamic Conference), the UN Gen Ass and its subsidiaries have become the instrument with which the OIC expresses its "love" for Jews.  

United Nations Human Rights Council - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Gaza Bedfellows UNRWA And Hamas - Forbes


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Supreme Court opinions on the West Bank Barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Law says Israel is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Well normal people see very clearly why Israel won't join the ICC when the ICJ's opinions are ignored. Normal people think Israel's justice is self serving.
> 
> _*Legal Consequences of the Construction of a Wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory
> 
> http://www.icj-cij.org
> *
> The Court finds that the construction by Israel of a wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and its associated régime are contrary to international law; it states the legal consequences arising from that illegality_
> 
> 
> So normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong,
> suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
> does not separate religion and government,
> is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
> has self serving justice.
Click to expand...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people... who do not live in Socialist Gangbang or Pygmie Countries aren't overly concerned with the machinations of the ICC.

Normal people... realize that the ICC deals from a Stacked Deck (pre-existing bias and prejudice) in its rare dealings with Israel...

Normal people... realize that the outputs of the ICC in this context have as much value as a roll of toilet paper...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Supreme Court opinions on the West Bank Barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Law says Israel is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Well normal people see very clearly why Israel won't join the ICC when the ICJ's opinions are ignored. Normal people think Israel's justice is self serving.
> 
> _*Legal Consequences of the Construction of a Wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory
> 
> http://www.icj-cij.org
> *
> The Court finds that the construction by Israel of a wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory and its associated régime are contrary to international law; it states the legal consequences arising from that illegality_
> 
> 
> So normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong,
> suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
> does not separate religion and government,
> is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
> has self serving justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people... who do not live in Socialist Gangbang or Pygmie Countries aren't overly concerned with the machinations of the ICC.
> 
> Normal people... realize that the ICC deals from a Stacked Deck (pre-existing bias and prejudice) in its rare dealings with Israel...
> 
> Normal people... realize that the outputs of the ICC in this context have as much value as a roll of toilet paper...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
> 
> Normal people...
Click to expand...


Kondor's lost it.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> ...Kondor's lost it.


Yep... next slide, please.


----------



## Mindful

Hamas complaining:

"Their God changes the path of our rockets in mid air" says a terrorist.


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Normal people... realize that the ICC deals from a Stacked Deck (pre-existing bias and prejudice) in its rare dealings with Israel...


Hmmm. 6, 7, 10, 12 and 16 I'd say...

So normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government,
is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
has self serving justice.


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people... realize that the ICC deals from a Stacked Deck (pre-existing bias and prejudice) in its rare dealings with Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. 6, 7, 10, 12 and 16 I'd say...
> 
> So normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong,
> suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
> does not separate religion and government,
> is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
> has self serving justice.
Click to expand...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people... don't think much about Israel, one way or the other, except for Muslim crazies and their propaganda shills who have a hard-on for Israel...

Normal people... think even less of the Palestinians... with good reason... hiding behind their women and children like pussies... knuckle-dragging savages...

Normal people... don't allow Hamas and Hezbollah and ISIS-ISIL-IS and al-Qaeda propaganda shills to define 'normal people' for them...

Normal people... don't believe 9/10 of the shit that Hamas and Hezbollah and ISIS-ISIL-IS and al-Qaeda propaganda shills vomit-up as commentary...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Just sayin'...


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Normal people... don't think much about Israel, one way or the other, except for Muslim crazies and their propaganda shills who have a hard-on for Israel...


----------



## Kondor3

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people... don't think much about Israel, one way or the other, except for Muslim crazies and their propaganda shills who have a hard-on for Israel...
Click to expand...


Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people... don't think much about Israel, one way or the other, except for Muslim crazies and their propaganda shills who have a hard-on for Israel...

Normal people... think even less of the Palestinians... with good reason... hiding behind their women and children like pussies... knuckle-dragging savages...

Normal people... almost certainly turned away from those BBC pollsters afterwards and went back to eating their sandwiches and drinking their beers...

Normal people... realize that an Israel with rough edges on it is far preferable to another pissant Middle Eastern country filled with Muslim crazies...

Normal people... in Western countries - when push comes to shove - will stand with Israel in any confrontation with the Muslims...

Normal people... in non-Muslim countries realize that the Palestinians are merely another variant of the re-emerging Islamic plague of locusts...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...

Normal people...


----------



## cnm

Kondor3 said:


> Normal people... in Western countries - when push comes to shove - will stand with Israel in any confrontation with the Muslims...


No, Normal people don't want religious wars, that's for US crazies. Number 4 I think. Maybe 6,  9, 14 and 15.


So normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government,
is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
has self serving justice.


----------



## Kondor3

Anybody else want a piece of this one-trick pony for a while?

He-she-it is borin' the hell outta me.


----------



## ChrisL

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people... in Western countries - when push comes to shove - will stand with Israel in any confrontation with the Muslims...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Normal people don't want religious wars, that's for US crazies. Number 4 I think. Maybe 6,  9, 14 and 15.
> 
> 
> So normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
> restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
> believes it can do no wrong,
> suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
> does not separate religion and government,
> is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
> has self serving justice.
Click to expand...


Normal people wish people like you would shut the hell up.


----------



## cnm

I think you have mistaken Israel apologists for normal people. Normal people don't apologise for those who commit land theft and implement apartheid.


----------



## gtopa1

It is a clever ploy to be outrageously stupid for a while so as to kill a thread with boredom; something at which a certain kiwi jaffa is an expert.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Kondor3 said:


> Anybody else want a piece of this one-trick pony for a while?
> 
> He-she-it is borin' the hell outta me.



Tell me about it!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## cnm

gtopa1 said:


> It is a clever ploy to be outrageously stupid for a while so as to kill a thread with boredom; something at which a certain kiwi jaffa is an expert.
> 
> Greg


Shall we do why normal people think Israel steals? That would be interesting wouldn't it? Especially as you have denied that is the case.


----------



## gtopa1

It seems Hamas has even longer tunnels than were known about.



> CAIRO — Egypt’s military said on Monday that it intended to double the size of a secured buffer zone in a town bordering the Gaza Strip after discovering smuggling tunnels across the frontier that were longer than expected, according to state news media.
> 
> Last month, with little warning, the military began destroying hundreds of houses and other dwellings in the border town, Rafah, displacing more than a thousand families in a security zone that stretched almost 1,650 feet, or 500 meters, from the border. The extension announced on Monday was an additional 500 meters, to allow the military to secure tunnels that reached 2,600 feet or more into Egypt, according to a military statement quoted in Al Ahram, the flagship state newspaper.
> 
> The proposed extension stretched into agricultural land where there were few houses, said a resident, Wissam al-Agha. If completed, it also seemed to mean that little of Rafah, which is only a little more than half a mile wide in places, would remain.
> 
> 
> The announcement reflected growing anxiety in the government of President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi after a series of attacks that have killed dozens of soldiers, police officers and sailors in the space of several weeks. Officials are also worried that the insurgency could grow even more lethal after Egypt’s most active militant group announced its affiliation with the Islamic State, the jihadist organization operating mainly in Iraq and Syria, last week.
> 
> The Egyptian militant group, Ansar Beit al-Maqdis, last week released a long, graphic video of its deadly attacks that portrayed the military as poorly prepared for the fight, further unnerving officials. The video included grisly footage of an assault on a Sinai checkpoint that killed more than 31 soldiers, the highest death toll among military personnel in recent memory.
> 
> Since that attack, on Oct. 24, militants have killed soldiers and police officers in at least two other attacks in Sinai. And last week, in an episode that remains shrouded in mystery, an Egyptian naval vessel came under fire from gunmen in boats in the Mediterranean, in what was believed to be the first militant attack at sea, the authorities said.
> 
> Scrambling for answers, Mr. Sisi’s government has publicly blamed Ansar Beit al-Maqdis as well as unnamed foreign entities. On Monday, an Interior Ministry spokesman told the state news agency that “international intelligence agencies” were responsible, without saying which ones.
> 
> The authorities have mostly focused their attention on Gaza as a source of weapons and operational support for the attacks. Counterterrorism analysts say it is even more likely that arms are flowing over Egypt’s long, porous border with Libya.
> 
> As the military has proceeded with the destruction of the tunnels — used for smuggling, and an economic lifeline for Palestinians in Gaza — it has pledged to compensate the people displaced by the demolitions. But Mr. Agha, the resident, said he was still waiting for money.
> 
> “There is injustice for most people,” he said, detailing what he said was a history of callous treatment by the military, of the sort that has long stirred resentment in Sinai’s put-upon and neglected cities and towns.
> 
> In the past, the military had cut down the family’s olive and orange trees during searches for tunnels. Last month, as the military began creating the buffer zone, Mr. Agha said, electricity and water running to his home were cut off. He learned that he was being evacuated, he said, “when the army took down the outer wall of our house.”
> 
> “Rafah as a city is over,” he said. “There will be nothing left.”



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/18/world/middleeast/egypt-will-expand-its-security-zone-near-gaza-strip.html?ref=middleeast&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=*Morning Brief&utm_campaign=2014_MorningBrief- SAIS PROMO 11 18 14&_r=0



Now where is the outrage at the "theft" of Palestinian land for defense of Egypt?? lmao at the hypocritical morons who post in support of Hamas here!! The fact is that if land is required to defend one's citizens then that is within International Law. See the Levy Report for details!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Who's apologising? I'm not.


----------



## cnm

What? 


gtopa1 said:


> The fact is that if land is required to defend one's citizens then that is within International Law. See the Levy Report for details!!


And settling occupied territory is not within International Law!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Save us your outrage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humanity

gtopa1 said:


> It seems Hamas has even longer tunnels than were known about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAIRO — Egypt’s military said on Monday that it intended to double the size of a secured buffer zone in a town bordering the Gaza Strip after discovering smuggling tunnels across the frontier that were longer than expected, according to state news media.
> 
> Last month, with little warning, the military began destroying hundreds of houses and other dwellings in the border town, Rafah, displacing more than a thousand families in a security zone that stretched almost 1,650 feet, or 500 meters, from the border. The extension announced on Monday was an additional 500 meters, to allow the military to secure tunnels that reached 2,600 feet or more into Egypt, according to a military statement quoted in Al Ahram, the flagship state newspaper.
> 
> The proposed extension stretched into agricultural land where there were few houses, said a resident, Wissam al-Agha. If completed, it also seemed to mean that little of Rafah, which is only a little more than half a mile wide in places, would remain.
> 
> 
> The announcement reflected growing anxiety in the government of President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi after a series of attacks that have killed dozens of soldiers, police officers and sailors in the space of several weeks. Officials are also worried that the insurgency could grow even more lethal after Egypt’s most active militant group announced its affiliation with the Islamic State, the jihadist organization operating mainly in Iraq and Syria, last week.
> 
> The Egyptian militant group, Ansar Beit al-Maqdis, last week released a long, graphic video of its deadly attacks that portrayed the military as poorly prepared for the fight, further unnerving officials. The video included grisly footage of an assault on a Sinai checkpoint that killed more than 31 soldiers, the highest death toll among military personnel in recent memory.
> 
> Since that attack, on Oct. 24, militants have killed soldiers and police officers in at least two other attacks in Sinai. And last week, in an episode that remains shrouded in mystery, an Egyptian naval vessel came under fire from gunmen in boats in the Mediterranean, in what was believed to be the first militant attack at sea, the authorities said.
> 
> Scrambling for answers, Mr. Sisi’s government has publicly blamed Ansar Beit al-Maqdis as well as unnamed foreign entities. On Monday, an Interior Ministry spokesman told the state news agency that “international intelligence agencies” were responsible, without saying which ones.
> 
> The authorities have mostly focused their attention on Gaza as a source of weapons and operational support for the attacks. Counterterrorism analysts say it is even more likely that arms are flowing over Egypt’s long, porous border with Libya.
> 
> As the military has proceeded with the destruction of the tunnels — used for smuggling, and an economic lifeline for Palestinians in Gaza — it has pledged to compensate the people displaced by the demolitions. But Mr. Agha, the resident, said he was still waiting for money.
> 
> “There is injustice for most people,” he said, detailing what he said was a history of callous treatment by the military, of the sort that has long stirred resentment in Sinai’s put-upon and neglected cities and towns.
> 
> In the past, the military had cut down the family’s olive and orange trees during searches for tunnels. Last month, as the military began creating the buffer zone, Mr. Agha said, electricity and water running to his home were cut off. He learned that he was being evacuated, he said, “when the army took down the outer wall of our house.”
> 
> “Rafah as a city is over,” he said. “There will be nothing left.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/18/world/middleeast/egypt-will-expand-its-security-zone-near-gaza-strip.html?ref=middleeast&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=*Morning Brief&utm_campaign=2014_MorningBrief- SAIS PROMO 11 18 14&_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> Now where is the outrage at the "theft" of Palestinian land for defense of Egypt?? lmao at the hypocritical morons who post in support of Hamas here!! The fact is that if land is required to defend one's citizens then that is within International Law. See the Levy Report for details!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Just two short comments....

If land is seized to "defend one's citizens" why would that state send it's own citizens into the 'buffer zone' as settlers?

"International Law"... Which international law would that be exactly?

Here's an interesting article on international laws that highlight the contradictions and flaws in the Levy Report written by the head of ICRC delegation for Israel and the Occupied Territories.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## cnm

The Levy report!!!!!!!!!

Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!

The best of Israel chutzpah, citing international law while denying it. It's almost as good as the torture memos. Anyway, greg's post is definitely channeling 6, 7, 10, 12 and 16, which lead Israel to many of the other ones.

Comment in Haaretz

 

So normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government,
is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
has self serving justice.


----------



## gtopa1

It is always a gross stupidity when a poster does not give due weight to an appropriate legal *judgemen*t as distinct from an opinion. 

Greg


----------



## Mineva

What I think about Israel is how they murder their own people to create a hatred against muslims. In the last event they have murdered their 4 citizens in a place very securely protected by Israeli police and soldiers. But they want people to believe these 4 persons are killed by 2 Palestinians. This is quite illogical that while all the Europe starts to be against Israel and they start to recognize Palestine and suddenly 2 Palestinians decides to attack a Synagog ? Who believe in this sh..t ?


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who died and made you decide Arab-apologists are "normal people?"
> 
> I mean, fuck you all!
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, that was impolite.
> 
> Fuck you all, _please_.
> 
> 
> 
> See? If it's perceived to be Muslim oriented it shouldn't have a voice in the view of apparent Israel apologists.
> 
> Normal people think Israel is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.
> 
> Hmmm, so now normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.
> 
> You know, I really think we're starting to get somewhere.
Click to expand...





 Not now after the massacre in the Synagogue, now people see the Palestinians as just your normal everyday arab muslim psychopath intent on wiping out all other religions, races and creeds as dictated by their religion.

 Now once again were is the apartheid regime inside Israels borders, military occupation is not an apartheid regime

 Who has been charged with war crimes ?

 NOPE

 It is as shown by the recent murders of innocent unarmed Israelis

 Wrong it is because the courts are anti semitic.

 Nope  ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA

 EVIDENCE

 Sound just like you and islam


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._






 The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.

 I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Uri Avery realised a long time ago what normal people think of Israel:
> 
> _*Israel ignoring “tectonic change” in public opinion*
> 
> Israel ignoring tectonic change in public opinion Redress Information Analysis
> 
> For a month and a half, day after day, people around the world were bombarded with pictures of killed human beings, maimed children, crying mothers, destroyed apartment buildings, damaged hospitals and schools, masses of homeless refugees. Thanks to the Iron Dome [anti-missile defence system], no destroyed Israeli buildings could be seen, nor hardly any dead Israeli civilians.
> 
> 
> An ordinary decent person, whether in Stockholm or Seattle or Singapore, cannot be exposed to such a steady stream of horrible images without being affected – first unconsciously, then consciously. The picture of “The Israeli” in the mind’s eye changes slowly, almost imperceptibly. The brave pioneer standing up to the savages around him mutates into an ugly bully terrorising a helpless population.
> 
> 
> Why do Israelis not realise this? Because We Are Always Right._






 Guess what the pictures of the unarmed men being carried out of the Synagogue has just turned it on its head, and world opinion is that Israel are fighting against ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM and have to win if the west wants to stay free.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> I guess as long as Israel apologists keep denying plain truth, that Israel has a terrible PR problem, the actual facts of the situation will bear repeating. I note you have not much to contribute beyond 'is not'.
> 
> If you disagree with the assertions put forward, show your version of what normal people think about Israel. Feel free to back it up with evidence.




 Isn't that what you are doing when you deny the psychopathic intent of the Palestinians. After the Jerusalem Synagogue massacre public opinion has gone against the Palestinians and many are now saying they deserve all they get. The world wants Israel to take action against terrorism, they just don't want to see it happening.


----------



## Phoenall

Mineva said:


> What I think about Israel is how they murder their own people to create a hatred against muslims. In the last event they have murdered their 4 citizens in a place very securely protected by Israeli police and soldiers. But they want people to believe these 4 persons are killed by 2 Palestinians. This is quite illogical that while all the Europe starts to be against Israel and they start to recognize Palestine and suddenly 2 Palestinians decides to attack a Synagog ? Who believe in this sh..t ?






 ANYONE with half a brain that understands the ISLAMONAZI psyche. Prior to the separation fence this was a common action by the Palestinians and many heavily armed and protected Synagogues were attacked by the Palestinian terrorists. We can expect to see many more such attempts and many dead Palestinian terrorists as they are dealt with under International law.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
Click to expand...

Absolute rubbish you goy twerp.
British public more pro-Palestinian than French or Americans
PS Scrounger, still living off tax payers Whats wrong with making sandwiches ?


----------



## gtopa1

Four Rabbis: three US and one Brit. But of course it's all Israel's fault. Now if Israeli settlers had murdered four Imams..........................

Is it OK because they were Israeli Rabbis??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute rubbish you goy twerp.
> British public more pro-Palestinian than French or Americans
> PS Scrounger, still living off tax payers Whats wrong with making sandwiches ?
Click to expand...


There's something NEW in that? Brits never did get over the failure of their attempts to crush a Jewish state. Why is that??

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
Click to expand...


Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?


----------



## ChrisL

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who died and made you decide Arab-apologists are "normal people?"
> 
> I mean, fuck you all!
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, that was impolite.
> 
> Fuck you all, _please_.
> 
> 
> 
> See? If it's perceived to be Muslim oriented it shouldn't have a voice in the view of apparent Israel apologists.
> 
> Normal people think Israel is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.
> 
> Hmmm, so now normal people think Israel
> 
> maintains apartheid regimes,
> steals,
> commits war crimes,
> wags the US,
> doesn't keep its promises,
> casts itself as a victim,
> won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
> imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
> provokes wars of convenience,
> is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count.
> 
> You know, I really think we're starting to get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not now after the massacre in the Synagogue, now people see the Palestinians as just your normal everyday arab muslim psychopath intent on wiping out all other religions, races and creeds as dictated by their religion.
> 
> Now once again were is the apartheid regime inside Israels borders, military occupation is not an apartheid regime
> 
> Who has been charged with war crimes ?
> 
> NOPE
> 
> It is as shown by the recent murders of innocent unarmed Israelis
> 
> Wrong it is because the courts are anti semitic.
> 
> Nope  ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA
> 
> EVIDENCE
> 
> Sound just like you and islam
Click to expand...


That's how I and everyone I know views them.  Horrible murderers.  That's all they are, and they raise their children to be horrible murderers too, because their hate means more to them than their own children.


----------



## I.P.Freely

do you mean the settlers ?


----------



## Kondor3

Mineva said:


> What I think about Israel is how they murder their own people to create a hatred against muslims...


Oh, horseshit.

It was only a matter of time before you began to operate as a Militant Muslim propaganda shill - breaking out of your Turkey news thread - a blind man could have seen that one coming a mile away.

You serve-up brave words, from a degenerate country that made enemies of most of the peoples and nations around it and which had its ass kicked and lost its empire and which committed horrific genocide against a minority population (Armenians) and which - to this day - denies its culpability, like the moral and intellectual cowards that you are.

You have no - and I do mean zero - room to talk, and I, for one, spit on your stupid, foolish, baseless claims - not to mention your poor command of English.



> ...In the last event they have murdered their 4 citizens in a place very securely protected by Israeli police and soldiers...


Where is your evidence?

You have none.

You are making a wild, hairy-assed, baseless, groundless accusation, as do so many scum-sucking Militant Muslim propaganda frauds and liars.

The Israelis did no such thing.

You are a liar.



> ...But they want people to believe these 4 persons are killed by 2 Palestinians...


Dumb-shit... the Israelis have the videos, the witnesses, and the bodies of the Palestinian scum who perpetrated this outrage.

You are not only a liar, but you are incredibly stupid, as well... a fine representative sampling of a Militant Islam propagandist... clueless, naive and unsophisticated.



> ...This is quite illogical that while all the Europe starts to be against Israel and they start to recognize Palestine and suddenly 2 Palestinians decides to attack a Synagog ? Who believe in this sh..t ?


What do *YOU* know of logic?

You're foolish enough to deny that Palestinians were responsible for attacking that synagogue, when videos exist, and when public declarations from their own family members exist on the public record, proving beyond any reasonable doubt that the Palestinians did, indeed, do this.

You are not only a liar... you are also a fool.

And your foolish, drooling drivel here is dismissed with extreme prejudice.

Now... go back to buggering your goats in the Turkey thread, eh?

You're nowhere NEAR ready for prime-time in this venue.

( have someone with a better command of English explain to you what is meant by that )


----------



## Kondor3

I.P.Freely said:


> do you mean the settlers ?


Exactly... the Muslim-Arab squatters that have not yet been repatriated to Jordan, east of the Jordan River Valley.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> do you mean the settlers ?



No, I mean the horrible terrorist Muslim cultists.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?



The numbers indicate an aversion to Israel. Not unusual; similar thing happened regarding the IRA and Ireland. 

Greg


----------



## I.P.Freely

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think about Israel is how they murder their own people to create a hatred against muslims...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, horseshit.
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you began to operate as a Militant Muslim propaganda shill - breaking out of your Turkey news thread - a blind man could have seen that one coming a mile away.
> 
> You serve-up brave words, from a degenerate country that made enemies of most of the peoples and nations around it and which had its ass kicked and lost its empire and which committed horrific genocide against a minority population (Armenians) and which - to this day - denies its culpability, like the moral and intellectual cowards that you are.
Click to expand...

 I concur Kondom, its much the same as America's treatment of the native Americans, and the Vietnamese.


----------



## I.P.Freely

gtopa1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers indicate an aversion to Israel. Not unusual; similar thing happened regarding the IRA and Ireland.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

which one is the terrorist organisation smeg?


----------



## cnm

Another one. Normal people think Israel has secret borders as no one will say where they are. 

So, normal people think Israel

maintains apartheid regimes,
steals,
commits war crimes,
wags the US,
doesn't keep its promises,
casts itself as a victim,
won't join courts because it will be found guilty,
imposes collective punishments on occupied territiories,
provokes wars of convenience,
is living a self centred fantasy where other people's views don't count,
restricts the economic growth of Palestine,
believes it can do no wrong,
suborns citzens of other nations to subvert those nations' interests,
does not separate religion and government,
is favoured too much by US Policies in the ME,
has self serving justice,
has secret borders.


----------



## gtopa1

I.P.Freely said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers indicate an aversion to Israel. Not unusual; similar thing happened regarding the IRA and Ireland.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which one is the terrorist organisation smeg?
Click to expand...


Perhaps neither, nadless!!! Hamas is the one we have been referencing!!

Greg


----------



## Kondor3

I.P.Freely said:


> ...Iconcur Kondom, its much the same as America's treatment of the native Americans, and the Vietnamese.


I don't understand your point.


----------



## Mindful

Kondor3 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Iconcur Kondom, its much the same as America's treatment of the native Americans, and the Vietnamese.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your point.
Click to expand...


 Nobody does.


----------



## Mindful

*World Silent as Gazans Suffer Egyptian Expulsion*

Gaza residents complain of constant explosions 'worse than IDF op.' as their homes are demolished, and local economy collapses.

World Silent as Gazans Suffer Egyptian Expulsion - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Mindful

Fox News 8217 Megyn Kelly discusses the Har Nof massacre on her show and as usual hits the nail right on the head


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Fox News 8217 Megyn Kelly discusses the Har Nof massacre on her show and as usual hits the nail right on the head



The Left are whooping it up with joy and happiness in their hearts. One might recall the usual celebrations whenever Hamas has a "victory".


Greg


----------



## Beelzebub

gtopa1 said:


> Four Rabbis: three US and one Brit. But of course it's all Israel's fault. Now if Israeli settlers had murdered four Imams..........................
> 
> Is it OK because they were Israeli Rabbis??
> 
> Greg



Its NOT ok.
Not at all.

It is just predictable, that repression will trigger counter strikes by those driven to despair and extremism.

Your claim that it is 'ok' is about as valid saying an gun attack on post office or school in the US is 'ok'.
Neither are, but in societies which venerate violence, these things are going to happen.

Israel should open the door to every civil and legal expression of resistance, rather than making any non-Zionist perspective virtually outlawed.  If it did Palestinians would begin to see a way to get justice - and reparation - though the courts, and there would be a safety valve.

Only, if Israel allowed such justice it would soon have outlawed Israel, because it is founded on injustice.


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four Rabbis: three US and one Brit. But of course it's all Israel's fault. Now if Israeli settlers had murdered four Imams..........................
> 
> Is it OK because they were Israeli Rabbis??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its NOT ok.
> Not at all.
> 
> It is just predictable, that repression will trigger counter strikes by those driven to despair and extremism.
> 
> Your claim that it is 'ok' is about as valid saying an gun attack on post office or school in the US is 'ok'.
> Neither are, but in societies which venerate violence, these things are going to happen.
> 
> Israel should open the door to every civil and legal expression of resistance, rather than making any non-Zionist perspective virtually outlawed.  If it did Palestinians would begin to see a way to get justice - and reparation - though the courts, and there would be a safety valve.
> 
> Only, if Israel allowed such justice it would soon have outlawed Israel, because it is founded on injustice.
Click to expand...


Why do you lie? Is it something lefty hand-wringers do when they have been proven to be bereft of facts? Israel is being attacked by hamas (spit) and their toadies. Hamas has a terror regime in Gaza so who gives a damn about their so called "claims". The sooner they are eliminated the better. As for Abbas: he has allied himself to Hamas. Now it may be that he is just positioning himself for his own version of a "Night of the long knives" in which case I wish him well. But it is NOT a good look!!. 
Now it has been shown that Israel's courts are open to anyone who wishes to make a legal claim; that has been the case for decades. Those who prefer violence are in no way inclined to take advantage of them, and those who do are more likely to be murdered by Hamas for being "collaborators". You really are a shallow person to lay the "blame" on Israel when it is a terrorist org that is the aggressor.

So if shit happens, tough!!

Greg


----------



## Beelzebub

Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.

International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.

Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.


----------



## gtopa1

Beelzebub said:


> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.
> 
> International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.
> 
> Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.



You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law. 



> *Gaza: New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes, Amputations*
> Hamas replaces 80-year-old law with Sharia system. Rivals slam law for 'widening split,' threatening 'multicultural Palestinian society.'
> 
> ...
> A senior Hamas official told United Arab Emirates-based _Gulf News_ that the old law needed replacing for being "impractical," adding that the new law, "which is inspired by" Sharia, was drafted to stem the spread of crime.
> 
> Under the new law, minor offenses bear a minimum of 20 lashes, while criminal cases require a minimum of 80 lashes. Usage of the death penalty is also expanded under the new Sharia-compliant law, which includes two articles that order a thief's hand to be cut off, and that repeat offenders serve at least seven years in jail.
> 
> The harsh new laws have not been looked upon favorably by rival groups. The terror group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) slammed the law, saying "penalties like lashing are not compatible with Palestinian society, which is a multicultural society."
> 
> PFLP called on a unity of the various factions to make laws, arguing "Hamas’ attempts to pass its new punitive law in Gaza are illegal as the Palestinian Legislative Council’s term has already expired and it is therefore not authorized to issue such a law." The last elections for the Council were held in 2006.


New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!

Greg


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust. International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate. Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.


Only in your infantile dreams, I fear.

Never gonna happen.

Meanwhile, accusations of such a nature, when formalized, will do some good.

They will add to the _National Strategic Reserve of Toilet Paper_ of the State of Israel.


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.
> 
> International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.
> 
> Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza: New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes, Amputations*
> Hamas replaces 80-year-old law with Sharia system. Rivals slam law for 'widening split,' threatening 'multicultural Palestinian society.'
> 
> ...
> A senior Hamas official told United Arab Emirates-based _Gulf News_ that the old law needed replacing for being "impractical," adding that the new law, "which is inspired by" Sharia, was drafted to stem the spread of crime.
> 
> Under the new law, minor offenses bear a minimum of 20 lashes, while criminal cases require a minimum of 80 lashes. Usage of the death penalty is also expanded under the new Sharia-compliant law, which includes two articles that order a thief's hand to be cut off, and that repeat offenders serve at least seven years in jail.
> 
> The harsh new laws have not been looked upon favorably by rival groups. The terror group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) slammed the law, saying "penalties like lashing are not compatible with Palestinian society, which is a multicultural society."
> 
> PFLP called on a unity of the various factions to make laws, arguing "Hamas’ attempts to pass its new punitive law in Gaza are illegal as the Palestinian Legislative Council’s term has already expired and it is therefore not authorized to issue such a law." The last elections for the Council were held in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.


They, too, are savages and barbarians, in the context of such matters.

It's just that they are savages and barbarians that are allied with us.

Hypocrisy?

Yep.

So what?

Hamas, on the other hand, is sufficiently savage and backwards in their thinking, so as to attempt to impose such savagery and barbarity upon its own people, where no such draconian measures had existed.

Goes to reinforcing the idea that Hamas are, indeed, savages and barbarians.


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.
> 
> International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.
> 
> Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza: New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes, Amputations*
> Hamas replaces 80-year-old law with Sharia system. Rivals slam law for 'widening split,' threatening 'multicultural Palestinian society.'
> 
> ...
> A senior Hamas official told United Arab Emirates-based _Gulf News_ that the old law needed replacing for being "impractical," adding that the new law, "which is inspired by" Sharia, was drafted to stem the spread of crime.
> 
> Under the new law, minor offenses bear a minimum of 20 lashes, while criminal cases require a minimum of 80 lashes. Usage of the death penalty is also expanded under the new Sharia-compliant law, which includes two articles that order a thief's hand to be cut off, and that repeat offenders serve at least seven years in jail.
> 
> The harsh new laws have not been looked upon favorably by rival groups. The terror group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) slammed the law, saying "penalties like lashing are not compatible with Palestinian society, which is a multicultural society."
> 
> PFLP called on a unity of the various factions to make laws, arguing "Hamas’ attempts to pass its new punitive law in Gaza are illegal as the Palestinian Legislative Council’s term has already expired and it is therefore not authorized to issue such a law." The last elections for the Council were held in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
Click to expand...


Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like. 

Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?

Greg


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.
> 
> International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.
> 
> Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza: New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes, Amputations*
> Hamas replaces 80-year-old law with Sharia system. Rivals slam law for 'widening split,' threatening 'multicultural Palestinian society.'
> 
> ...
> A senior Hamas official told United Arab Emirates-based _Gulf News_ that the old law needed replacing for being "impractical," adding that the new law, "which is inspired by" Sharia, was drafted to stem the spread of crime.
> 
> Under the new law, minor offenses bear a minimum of 20 lashes, while criminal cases require a minimum of 80 lashes. Usage of the death penalty is also expanded under the new Sharia-compliant law, which includes two articles that order a thief's hand to be cut off, and that repeat offenders serve at least seven years in jail.
> 
> The harsh new laws have not been looked upon favorably by rival groups. The terror group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) slammed the law, saying "penalties like lashing are not compatible with Palestinian society, which is a multicultural society."
> 
> PFLP called on a unity of the various factions to make laws, arguing "Hamas’ attempts to pass its new punitive law in Gaza are illegal as the Palestinian Legislative Council’s term has already expired and it is therefore not authorized to issue such a law." The last elections for the Council were held in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.
> 
> International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.
> 
> Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza: New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes, Amputations*
> Hamas replaces 80-year-old law with Sharia system. Rivals slam law for 'widening split,' threatening 'multicultural Palestinian society.'
> 
> ...
> A senior Hamas official told United Arab Emirates-based _Gulf News_ that the old law needed replacing for being "impractical," adding that the new law, "which is inspired by" Sharia, was drafted to stem the spread of crime.
> 
> Under the new law, minor offenses bear a minimum of 20 lashes, while criminal cases require a minimum of 80 lashes. Usage of the death penalty is also expanded under the new Sharia-compliant law, which includes two articles that order a thief's hand to be cut off, and that repeat offenders serve at least seven years in jail.
> 
> The harsh new laws have not been looked upon favorably by rival groups. The terror group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) slammed the law, saying "penalties like lashing are not compatible with Palestinian society, which is a multicultural society."
> 
> PFLP called on a unity of the various factions to make laws, arguing "Hamas’ attempts to pass its new punitive law in Gaza are illegal as the Palestinian Legislative Council’s term has already expired and it is therefore not authorized to issue such a law." The last elections for the Council were held in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
Click to expand...


You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

The Moroccan Flag Before the Nazi s Rewrote History


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli courts and no good when they rule on Israeli law, which is already unjust.
> 
> International courts and international justice is what Israel should face.  If Israel ever answers for its war crimes it would have so many of its leaders in prision and so much of its assets seized it would cease to operate.
> 
> Call in the receivers now, and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaza: New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes, Amputations*
> Hamas replaces 80-year-old law with Sharia system. Rivals slam law for 'widening split,' threatening 'multicultural Palestinian society.'
> 
> ...
> A senior Hamas official told United Arab Emirates-based _Gulf News_ that the old law needed replacing for being "impractical," adding that the new law, "which is inspired by" Sharia, was drafted to stem the spread of crime.
> 
> Under the new law, minor offenses bear a minimum of 20 lashes, while criminal cases require a minimum of 80 lashes. Usage of the death penalty is also expanded under the new Sharia-compliant law, which includes two articles that order a thief's hand to be cut off, and that repeat offenders serve at least seven years in jail.
> 
> The harsh new laws have not been looked upon favorably by rival groups. The terror group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) slammed the law, saying "penalties like lashing are not compatible with Palestinian society, which is a multicultural society."
> 
> PFLP called on a unity of the various factions to make laws, arguing "Hamas’ attempts to pass its new punitive law in Gaza are illegal as the Palestinian Legislative Council’s term has already expired and it is therefore not authorized to issue such a law." The last elections for the Council were held in 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
Click to expand...


Do you think normal people take any notice of you?


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think normal people take any notice of you?
Click to expand...


No, only Israeli Firsters like you seem to post moronic responses to my posts.  And, Israel Firsters are abnormal.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think normal people take any notice of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, only Israeli Firsters like you seem to post moronic responses to my posts.  And, Israel Firsters are abnormal.
Click to expand...



You seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing of Israeli Law.
> 
> New Hamas Law Mandates Lashes Amputations - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Hamas is a death cult; get over it!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
Click to expand...


That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"?? 

Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!

Greg


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know, that our good friend and ally, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has had these laws in place for nearly a century?  And, there is no PFLP to complain about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"??
> 
> Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


That's what I call a true Orwellian account of the situation.  It's like saying the French Resistance were "attacking" the occupying Germans.  The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> ..._The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army._


How's that workin' out for them, so far?


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think normal people take any notice of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, only Israeli Firsters like you seem to post moronic responses to my posts.  And, Israel Firsters are abnormal.
Click to expand...

emen
You realize how stupid it is to call anyone who supports Israel an "Israeli Firster"? You're such an immature little kid.

Abnormal? Look no further than the deluded pro Palestinians posting here. Abnormal is an understatement


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes: I have criticised them for it in the past. There are many countries with Laws I don't like.
> 
> Hamas are terrorist butchers who should be eliminated. Their Law is one of perpetual terror and murder. Why do you support them?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"??
> 
> Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I call a true Orwellian account of the situation.  It's like saying the French Resistance were "attacking" the occupying Germans.  The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army.
Click to expand...


The 'defending themselves' excuse is just a bunch of lies by propagandists like yourself. Palestinians just use it as an excuse to attack Israelis. Even before 1967, Palestinians were attacking Israel.
Israel is the one defending itself from Palestinian scum. They constantly attack Israel, and then they, along with their deluded supporters like yourself, start whining when Israel hits back too hard. 
Do you realize how many Palestinians would be alive today if Hamas didn't launch rockets at Israel ?? Oh wait, of course you don't. You're a pro Palestinian.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support Hamas, but you support people who murder thousands of innocent civilians in a few weeks including hundreds of children. See the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"??
> 
> Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I call a true Orwellian account of the situation.  It's like saying the French Resistance were "attacking" the occupying Germans.  The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'defending themselves' excuse is just a bunch of lies by propagandists like yourself. Palestinians just use it as an excuse to attack Israelis. Even before 1967, Palestinians were attacking Israel.
> Israel is the one defending itself from Palestinian scum. They constantly attack Israel, and then they, along with their deluded supporters like yourself, start whining when Israel hits back too hard.
> Do you realize how many Palestinians would be alive today if Hamas didn't launch rockets at Israel ?? Oh wait, of course you don't. You're a pro Palestinian.
Click to expand...



How can a people under military occupation be "attacking"?  How can a people whose land has been invaded and then expelled by considered "attackers".  It is the Christian and Muslim people of Palestine that were attacked and invaded.  Under what logic can people that have been invaded be considered attackers?  European Jews attacked, invaded and then expelled most of the Christians and Muslims living in Palestine.  That is just a fact.  How can you deny that people from Europe invaded Palestine and expelled the people living there?  That's what happened.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. I support no-one who is a murderer. You support murderers and a past terrorist org that is now aligned with the hamas murderers. There is a difference between us: you are a useful idiot to the terrorist murderers, Hamas.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"??
> 
> Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I call a true Orwellian account of the situation.  It's like saying the French Resistance were "attacking" the occupying Germans.  The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'defending themselves' excuse is just a bunch of lies by propagandists like yourself. Palestinians just use it as an excuse to attack Israelis. Even before 1967, Palestinians were attacking Israel.
> Israel is the one defending itself from Palestinian scum. They constantly attack Israel, and then they, along with their deluded supporters like yourself, start whining when Israel hits back too hard.
> Do you realize how many Palestinians would be alive today if Hamas didn't launch rockets at Israel ?? Oh wait, of course you don't. You're a pro Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can a people under military occupation be "attacking"?  How can a people whose land has been invaded and then expelled by considered "attackers".  It is the Christian and Muslim people of Palestine that were attacked and invaded.  Under what logic can people that have been invaded be considered attackers?  European Jews attacked, invaded and then expelled most of the Christians and Muslims living in Palestine.  That is just a fact.  How can you deny that people from Europe invaded Palestine and expelled the people living there?  That's what happened.
Click to expand...


Actually, I dismantled your 'invasion' lie ,many MANY times. An invasion is a military offensive. Second, Palestinians were only expelled AFTER 5 Arab states + Palestinian militias attacked Israel from ALL SIDES , trying to expel them. You are a fuckin liar and you always leave out this fact to suit your agenda.
Second, the people of Gaza were not expelled. They are living in Gaza/ You're basically saying that nothing they do is considers attacking. The European Jewish immigration happened OVER 7 DECADES AGO, yet you are bringing it up as if it has any merit. 
Your propaganda is like no other Monti. I thought Tinmore was bad, but you are on another level.
The situation that the Palestinians are in is directly related to the wars in which they attacked Israel, the two intifadas, the random terrorism, rockets. 
You reap what you sow


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I consider Hamas an irrational bunch of extremist morons, as are the current Israeli regime, how can I be a useful idiot for Hamas?  It is you, that support the murderous Israeli regime, making you  a useful idiot for that regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"??
> 
> Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I call a true Orwellian account of the situation.  It's like saying the French Resistance were "attacking" the occupying Germans.  The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'defending themselves' excuse is just a bunch of lies by propagandists like yourself. Palestinians just use it as an excuse to attack Israelis. Even before 1967, Palestinians were attacking Israel.
> Israel is the one defending itself from Palestinian scum. They constantly attack Israel, and then they, along with their deluded supporters like yourself, start whining when Israel hits back too hard.
> Do you realize how many Palestinians would be alive today if Hamas didn't launch rockets at Israel ?? Oh wait, of course you don't. You're a pro Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can a people under military occupation be "attacking"?  How can a people whose land has been invaded and then expelled by considered "attackers".  It is the Christian and Muslim people of Palestine that were attacked and invaded.  Under what logic can people that have been invaded be considered attackers?  European Jews attacked, invaded and then expelled most of the Christians and Muslims living in Palestine.  That is just a fact.  How can you deny that people from Europe invaded Palestine and expelled the people living there?  That's what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I dismantled your 'invasion' lie ,many MANY times. An invasion is a military offensive. Second, Palestinians were only expelled AFTER 5 Arab states + Palestinian militias attacked Israel from ALL SIDES , trying to expel them. You are a fuckin liar and you always leave out this fact to suit your agenda.
> Second, the people of Gaza were not expelled. They are living in Gaza/ You're basically saying that nothing they do is considers attacking. The European Jewish immigration happened OVER 7 DECADES AGO, yet you are bringing it up as if it has any merit.
> Your propaganda is like no other Monti. I thought Tinmore was bad, but you are on another level.
> The situation that the Palestinians are in is directly related to the wars in which they attacked Israel, the two intifadas, the random terrorism, rockets.
> You reap what you sow
Click to expand...


What do you call people coming from another continent, settling in a place on another continent and then expelling the people living there?  That the people living there resisted the invasion does not make it less of an invasion. 

It is not propaganda, just fact.  

The Europeans settled South Africa in the mid 1600s.  It took almost 4 centuries for the local people to regain their freedom.  70 years is nothing.  You just don't get it, do you.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you give moral equivalence to those who are defending themselves and those who are attacking them I see your view as WRONG! Now the US was attacked by "an irrational bunch of extremist morons". Is the US regime "the same"??
> 
> Hamas is not "morons". They are far worse than just some dumb blokes with guns. They are quite smart; they know how to maintain their control on Gaza and they know how to murder their opponents. They also know how to garner sympathy from the terminally anti-Jewish lobby!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call a true Orwellian account of the situation.  It's like saying the French Resistance were "attacking" the occupying Germans.  The Palestinians are simply defending themselves against an occupying army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'defending themselves' excuse is just a bunch of lies by propagandists like yourself. Palestinians just use it as an excuse to attack Israelis. Even before 1967, Palestinians were attacking Israel.
> Israel is the one defending itself from Palestinian scum. They constantly attack Israel, and then they, along with their deluded supporters like yourself, start whining when Israel hits back too hard.
> Do you realize how many Palestinians would be alive today if Hamas didn't launch rockets at Israel ?? Oh wait, of course you don't. You're a pro Palestinian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can a people under military occupation be "attacking"?  How can a people whose land has been invaded and then expelled by considered "attackers".  It is the Christian and Muslim people of Palestine that were attacked and invaded.  Under what logic can people that have been invaded be considered attackers?  European Jews attacked, invaded and then expelled most of the Christians and Muslims living in Palestine.  That is just a fact.  How can you deny that people from Europe invaded Palestine and expelled the people living there?  That's what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I dismantled your 'invasion' lie ,many MANY times. An invasion is a military offensive. Second, Palestinians were only expelled AFTER 5 Arab states + Palestinian militias attacked Israel from ALL SIDES , trying to expel them. You are a fuckin liar and you always leave out this fact to suit your agenda.
> Second, the people of Gaza were not expelled. They are living in Gaza/ You're basically saying that nothing they do is considers attacking. The European Jewish immigration happened OVER 7 DECADES AGO, yet you are bringing it up as if it has any merit.
> Your propaganda is like no other Monti. I thought Tinmore was bad, but you are on another level.
> The situation that the Palestinians are in is directly related to the wars in which they attacked Israel, the two intifadas, the random terrorism, rockets.
> You reap what you sow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you call people coming from another continent, settling in a place on another continent and then expelling the people living there?  That the people living there resisted the invasion does not make it less of an invasion.
> 
> It is not propaganda, just fact.
> 
> The Europeans settled South Africa in the mid 1600s.  It took almost 4 centuries for the local people to regain their freedom.  70 years is nothing.  You just don't get it, do you.
Click to expand...

No, YOU don't get it. The expelling has nothing to do with the immigration. In 1948, 5 Arab states attacked Israel with the help of Palestinian militia groups trying to expel Israeli Jews.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> No, YOU don't get it. The expelling has nothing to do with the immigration. In 1948, 5 Arab states attacked Israel with the help of Palestinian militia groups trying to expel Israeli Jews.


The "arab armies" went into the area to restore law and order that the British abrogated when they left.  They wouldn't of had to do that, if Zionists hadn't acted like a street gang when the police left the neighborhood.


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, YOU don't get it. The expelling has nothing to do with the immigration. In 1948, 5 Arab states attacked Israel with the help of Palestinian militia groups trying to expel Israeli Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> The "arab armies" went into the area to restore law and order that the British abrogated when they left.  They wouldn't of had to do that, if Zionists hadn't acted like a street gang when the police left the neighborhood.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, they want and attacked Israel from all sides with the intention of destroying the state . They even said before hand that if the Jewish State becomes a fact, that they will attack.


----------



## HUGGY

*"What do normal people - think of Israel?"*

We are well aware that it makes no difference what normal people think... only what the special people that god loves think.


----------



## gtopa1

HUGGY said:


> *"What do normal people - think of Israel?"*
> 
> We are well aware that it makes no difference what normal people think... only what the special people that god loves think.



The Jewish homeland is in Israel. The UN agreed with God!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Bullshit, they want and attacked Israel from all sides with the intention of destroying the state . They even said before hand that if the Jewish State becomes a fact, that they will attack.


 This is what they said beforehand...



> _"*The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves*. * For these reasons*, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine*_.


And they wouldn't of had to do that if it wasn't for the fact that... 


> *violence continued to spread in Palestine as Zionist terrorist groups, now on the offensive, stepped up their attacks and sabotage.*


You're trying to make it seem like these peaceful Zionists were doing nothing and minding their own business when all of a sudden the arab armies attacked.  That is total horseshit!  They attacked for  a reason.  And that reason was a result of Jewish terrorism.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> The Jewish homeland is in Israel. The UN agreed with God!!
> 
> Greg


God doesn't like assholes.
Zionists are assholes.
Therefore, God doesn't like Zionists.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they want and attacked Israel from all sides with the intention of destroying the state . They even said before hand that if the Jewish State becomes a fact, that they will attack.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they said beforehand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"*The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves*. * For these reasons*, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they wouldn't of had to do that if it wasn't for the fact that...
> 
> 
> 
> *violence continued to spread in Palestine as Zionist terrorist groups, now on the offensive, stepped up their attacks and sabotage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to make it seem like these peaceful Zionists were doing nothing and minding their own business when all of a sudden the arab armies attacked.  That is total horseshit!  They attacked for  a reason.  And that reason was a result of Jewish terrorism.
Click to expand...





> *now on the offensive, *



Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg


Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.

*



Zionist policies of territorial expansion
As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
		
Click to expand...

*You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they want and attacked Israel from all sides with the intention of destroying the state . They even said before hand that if the Jewish State becomes a fact, that they will attack.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they said beforehand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"*The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves*. * For these reasons*, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they wouldn't of had to do that if it wasn't for the fact that...
> 
> 
> 
> *violence continued to spread in Palestine as Zionist terrorist groups, now on the offensive, stepped up their attacks and sabotage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to make it seem like these peaceful Zionists were doing nothing and minding their own business when all of a sudden the arab armies attacked.  That is total horseshit!  They attacked for  a reason.  And that reason was a result of Jewish terrorism.
Click to expand...


The truth is NOT your friend, 





> The United Nations resolution sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine. Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.



The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 - 1945 1952 - Milestones - Office of the Historian

You are a lying sob!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist policies of territorial expansion
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
Click to expand...




> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)



 It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!!


No, it's a matter of historical record.



gtopa1 said:


> The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence.


But the land outside of that Jewish state Zionists were taking by force, which was the reason   the arab armies attacked.



gtopa1 said:


> When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded


That's not the way it happened. 



> _From writings of Zionist leaders, it is evident that Zionist policy was to occupy, during the period of withdrawal, as much territory as possible (including the "West Bank") *beyond the boundaries assigned to the Jewish State by the partition resolution*_


_Que pasa, mutha?_



gtopa1 said:


> only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg


Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> The truth is NOT your friend,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations resolution sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine. Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 - 1945 1952 - Milestones - Office of the Historian
> 
> You are a lying sob!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

From your own link...



> _Israel *gained some territory* * formerly granted to Palestinian Arabs* under the United Nations resolution in 1947_.


*Conquer by conquest* had been outlawed since the end of WWII.


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they want and attacked Israel from all sides with the intention of destroying the state . They even said before hand that if the Jewish State becomes a fact, that they will attack.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they said beforehand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"*The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves*. * For these reasons*, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they wouldn't of had to do that if it wasn't for the fact that...
> 
> 
> 
> *violence continued to spread in Palestine as Zionist terrorist groups, now on the offensive, stepped up their attacks and sabotage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to make it seem like these peaceful Zionists were doing nothing and minding their own business when all of a sudden the arab armies attacked.  That is total horseshit!  They attacked for  a reason.  And that reason was a result of Jewish terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *now on the offensive, *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You disgusting little racist pig.  Plan Dalet, from the beginning had the goal of ethnically cleansing or murdering as many non-Jews as possible.  The ethnic cleansing and murder of non-Jews started even before partition.  The Arab states reacted to stop the murder of non-Jews by the murderous Zionist animals.


----------



## Mindful

>why would I hate Jews?<

Good question. Do you know the answer?


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist policies of territorial expansion
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.

In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.

"Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."

*Early 'Facts on the Ground'*

Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."

Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> >why would I hate Jews?<
> 
> Good question. Do you know the answer?


I'm not the one who made the claim.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> >why would I hate Jews?<
> 
> Good question. Do you know the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who made the claim.
Click to expand...



How fascinating.


----------



## Mindful

Gee Greg.  You're a disgusting little racist pig. lmao.

All those murderous Zionist animals rampaging around. 

Where have we heard those colourful epithets before?


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they want and attacked Israel from all sides with the intention of destroying the state . They even said before hand that if the Jewish State becomes a fact, that they will attack.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they said beforehand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"*The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves*. * For these reasons*, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they wouldn't of had to do that if it wasn't for the fact that...
> 
> 
> 
> *violence continued to spread in Palestine as Zionist terrorist groups, now on the offensive, stepped up their attacks and sabotage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to make it seem like these peaceful Zionists were doing nothing and minding their own business when all of a sudden the arab armies attacked.  That is total horseshit!  They attacked for  a reason.  And that reason was a result of Jewish terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *now on the offensive, *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You disgusting little racist pig.  Plan Dalet, from the beginning had the goal of ethnically cleansing or murdering as many non-Jews as possible.  The ethnic cleansing and murder of non-Jews started even before partition.  The Arab states reacted to stop the murder of non-Jews by the murderous Zionist animals.
Click to expand...


"The ethnic cleansing and murder of non-Jews started even before partition"

You've been lying about this for a while now. Show me any link of Arabs getting murdered and cleansed by Jews BEFORE Jews were being killed .


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist policies of territorial expansion
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.
> 
> In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.
> 
> "Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."
> 
> *Early 'Facts on the Ground'*
> 
> Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."
> 
> Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth
Click to expand...


How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states??? 

BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is NOT your friend,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations resolution sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine. Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 - 1945 1952 - Milestones - Office of the Historian
> 
> You are a lying sob!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your own link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel *gained some territory* * formerly granted to Palestinian Arabs* under the United Nations resolution in 1947_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Conquer by conquest* had been outlawed since the end of WWII.
Click to expand...

They gained that territory AFTER being attacked by 5 Arab states. That territory is inside Israels green line. It's Israeli territory now.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist policies of territorial expansion
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.
> 
> In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.
> 
> "Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."
> 
> *Early 'Facts on the Ground'*
> 
> Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."
> 
> Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.
Click to expand...


Through the pre-partition attacks on Palestinian towns and the killing expelling of Christians and Muslims. Were the Arab states supposed to stand by and watch the Jews kill and ethnically cleanse the non-Jews?

Of course Plan Dalet was implemented.  No Israeli would deny that. Sheesh you are an idiot.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist policies of territorial expansion
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.
> 
> In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.
> 
> "Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."
> 
> *Early 'Facts on the Ground'*
> 
> Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."
> 
> Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Through the pre-partition attacks on Palestinian towns and the killing expelling of Christians and Muslims. Were the Arab states supposed to stand by and watch the Jews kill and ethnically cleanse the non-Jews?
> 
> Of course Plan Dalet was implemented.  No Israeli would deny that. Sheesh you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't. BTW, where is your link of these attacks before the partition?


----------



## gtopa1

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is NOT your friend,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations resolution sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine. Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
> 
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 - 1945 1952 - Milestones - Office of the Historian
> 
> You are a lying sob!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your own link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Israel *gained some territory* * formerly granted to Palestinian Arabs* under the United Nations resolution in 1947_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Conquer by conquest* had been outlawed since the end of WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They gained that territory AFTER being attacked by 5 Arab states. That territory is inside Israels green line. It's Israeli territory now.
Click to expand...


From what I gather those areas are open to negotiation. Some are required for defense purposes...acceptable under international Law. Any that aren't are open to discussion. But with whom? There is no legitimate authority with whom to discuss. Abbas maybe as part of a two state solution?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you malignant little bigot!! The early attacks by anti-Jewish mobs were arrested and, when the tide turned against the mob, the "big allies" who had been amassing on the borders attacked!! They thought the Jews would be easy to eliminate.....they were wrong; and useless idiots like you try to rewrite History!! Horrible little Jews didn't roll over and die for your bigoted pro-Holocaust buddies?? Tough shit!! Never again!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist policies of territorial expansion
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory of the nascent Jewish State. At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.
> 
> In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.
> 
> "Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."
> 
> *Early 'Facts on the Ground'*
> 
> Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."
> 
> Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Through the pre-partition attacks on Palestinian towns and the killing expelling of Christians and Muslims. Were the Arab states supposed to stand by and watch the Jews kill and ethnically cleanse the non-Jews?
> 
> Of course Plan Dalet was implemented.  No Israeli would deny that. Sheesh you are an idiot.
Click to expand...




> _( d) Operational Objectives_
> 1. Self-defense against invasion by regular or semi-regular forces. This will be achieved by the following:
> 
> 
> 
> A fixed defensive system to preserve our settlements, vital economic projects, and property, which will enable us to provide governmental services within the borders of the state (based on defending the regions of the state on the one hand. and on blocking the main access routes from enemy territory to the territory of the state. on the other).
> 
> 
> Launching pre-planned counter-attacks on enemy bases and supply lines in the heart of his territory. whether within the borders of the country [Palestine] or in neighboring countries.
> 
> 2. Ensuring freedom of military and economic activity within the borders of the [Hebrew] state and in Jewish settlements outside its borders by occupying and controlling important high-ground positions on a number of transportation arteries.
> 
> 3. Preventing the enemy from using frontline positions within his territory which can easily be used for launching attacks. This will be effected by occupying and controlling them.
> 
> 4. Applying economic pressure on the enemy by besieging some of his cities in order to force him to abandon some of his activities in certain areas of the country.
> 
> 5. Restricting the capability of the enemy by carrying out limited operations: occupation and control of certain of his bases in rural and urban areas within the borders of the state.
> 
> 6. Controlling government services and property within the borders of the state and ensuring the supply of essential public services in an effective manner.



So you are confusing the plan with some sort of hysterical claim of planned Jewish atrocities against babies?? The idiot bigot is YOU, 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Gee Greg.  You're a disgusting little racist pig. lmao.
> 
> All those murderous Zionist animals rampaging around.
> 
> Where have we heard those colourful epithets before?



From other liars, Holocaust deniers and assorted apologists for Hamas and Satan!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was going to arrest them?  The only authority in the area left.
> 
> You don't like it when the truth comes out, now do ya, punk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division for Palestinian Rights (DPR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.
> 
> In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.
> 
> "Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."
> 
> *Early 'Facts on the Ground'*
> 
> Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."
> 
> Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Through the pre-partition attacks on Palestinian towns and the killing expelling of Christians and Muslims. Were the Arab states supposed to stand by and watch the Jews kill and ethnically cleanse the non-Jews?
> 
> Of course Plan Dalet was implemented.  No Israeli would deny that. Sheesh you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. BTW, where is your link of these attacks before the partition?
Click to expand...


There weren't any. I posted before a reputable link that debunks that nonsense. They don't want the truth; just their propagandist crap!! has to do with their having shitferbrains!!!

Greg


----------



## montelatici

Can't do some research on your own rather than accept propaganda?  Read and weep.

A Summary of Zionist Terrorism in the Near East mdash 1944-1948


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is propaganda pure and unadulterated by the facts!! The "nascent" Jewish State was the State that the UN had resolved to come into existence. When the Jews declared Statehood was when the scum invaded...only to have their asses handed to them by the Jews you so hate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have bought the U.S. and Israeli propaganda.
> 
> In fact, the Jews initiated the conflict prior to Partition under the Plan Dalet. Once the details of the plan became public, it becomes clear that the Arab states, unsuccessfully, were attempting to prevent the Jews from murdering and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims of Palestine.
> 
> "Under Plan D, once the British authorities were out of the way, Jewish fighters would treat all of Palestine as a no-man's land and seize any Arab village or town from which an attack on Jews was launched. But officials of the Jewish Agency's Land Department, which was headed by a close ally of Ben-Gurion, chose to ignore the difference between friendly and hostile villages and encouraged local commanders to evacuate Arabs wherever there was fertile land. Jewish forces also attacked villages that lay along strategic routes, such as Deir Yassin, where on April 9, 1948, the Irgun slaughtered more than 450 men, women, and children. After Deir Yassin, frightened Palestinians fled in even greater numbers. From April 1, 1948, to the end of the war, Pappé writes, "Jewish operations were guided by the desire to occupy the greatest possible portion of Palestine."
> 
> *Early 'Facts on the Ground'*
> 
> Plan D was the first concerted attempt by the Israelis to preempt future negotiations by using force to create "facts on the ground." It is a strategy that Israel has pursued to this day, when almost every week brings the announcement of additional confiscation of Palestinian land. Between 1947 and 1951, Israel's drive to expand resulted in the replacement of the Palestinian majority by Jewish immigrants from all over the world, the obliteration of more than 400 Palestinian villages, and the permanent homelessness and impoverishment of nearly a million people. What Israelis call "an exchange of populations" was for the Palestinians a calamity."
> 
> Israeli Historians Expose Myth of Israel s Birth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Through the pre-partition attacks on Palestinian towns and the killing expelling of Christians and Muslims. Were the Arab states supposed to stand by and watch the Jews kill and ethnically cleanse the non-Jews?
> 
> Of course Plan Dalet was implemented.  No Israeli would deny that. Sheesh you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. BTW, where is your link of these attacks before the partition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There weren't any. I posted before a reputable link that debunks that nonsense. They don't want the truth; just their propagandist crap!! has to do with their having shitferbrains!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You just posted propaganda as usual, you disgusting supporter of child murderers.


----------



## Mindful

*How Can Archaeologists Have Found Ancient Hebrew Coins In Israel If Our Enemies Claim We Were Never Here*

 How Can Archaeologists Have Found Ancient Hebrew Coins In Israel If Our Enemies Claim We Were Never Here


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.


According to a special committee of the UN...



> _The situation in Palestine in 1947 The Special Committee's report described the situation prevailing in Palestine during its stay as follows:
> 
> "The attitude of the Administration to the maintenance of public security in present circumstances was stated to the Committee in the following terms:
> 
> "The right of any community to use force as a means of gaining its political ends is not admitted in the British Commonwealth.* Since the beginning of 1945 the Jews have implicitly claimed this right and have (sic) supported by an organized campaign of lawlessness, murder and sabotage their contention that, whatever other interests might be concerned, nothing should be allowed to stand in the way of a Jewish State and free Jewish immigration into Palestine.* It is true that large numbers of Jews do not today attempt to defend the crimes that have been committed in the name of these political aspirations. * They recognize the damage caused to their good name by these methods in the court of world opinion. Nevertheless, the Jewish community of Palestine still publicly refuses its help to the Administration in suppressing terrorism, on the ground that the Administration's policy is opposed to Jewish interests.* The converse of this attitude is clear, and its result, however much the Jewish leaders themselves may not wish it, has been to give active encouragement to the dissidents and freer scope to their activities ..."_


Which means the Jews knew the problems Zionist terrorism was causing, but chose to do nothing about it.  So don't blame Arabs for doing it for them.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> *How Can Archaeologists Have Found Ancient Hebrew Coins In Israel If Our Enemies Claim We Were Never Here*
> 
> How Can Archaeologists Have Found Ancient Hebrew Coins In Israel If Our Enemies Claim We Were Never Here


I claim the opposite.  The Jews never left.  There was no diaspora and the Palestinian's living in that area today, are the direct descendents of the Israelites.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> So you are confusing the plan with some sort of hysterical claim of planned Jewish atrocities against babies?? The idiot bigot is YOU,
> 
> Greg


Do you know who Menachem Begin was?

He basically said the opposite, of what you just claimed. 



> _"*In the months preceding the Arab invasion*,   *we continued to make sallies into the Arab area. *In the early days of 1948, we were explaining to our officers and men, however, that this was not enough. * Attacks of this nature carried out by any Jewish forces were indeed of great psychological importance*, and their military effect, to the extent that they widened the Arab front and forced the enemies on to the defensive, was not without value. But it was clear to us that even most daring sallies carried out by partisan troops would never be able to decide the issue. * Our hope lay in gaining control of territory*_.
> -_ Menachem Begin_


If you want to know about Jewish atrocities against babies, just ask the people at Deir Yassin.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> How fascinating.


It is, really.  How people make claims and are unable to explain the reasons behind the claim.  Which means, they are people who think things, for no apparent reason.


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Jews initiate the conflict with those 5 Arab states???
> 
> BTW, Plan Dalet was never implemented propagandist.
> 
> 
> 
> According to a special committee of the UN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The situation in Palestine in 1947 The Special Committee's report described the situation prevailing in Palestine during its stay as follows:
> 
> "The attitude of the Administration to the maintenance of public security in present circumstances was stated to the Committee in the following terms:
> 
> "The right of any community to use force as a means of gaining its political ends is not admitted in the British Commonwealth.* Since the beginning of 1945 the Jews have implicitly claimed this right and have (sic) supported by an organized campaign of lawlessness, murder and sabotage their contention that, whatever other interests might be concerned, nothing should be allowed to stand in the way of a Jewish State and free Jewish immigration into Palestine.* It is true that large numbers of Jews do not today attempt to defend the crimes that have been committed in the name of these political aspirations. * They recognize the damage caused to their good name by these methods in the court of world opinion. Nevertheless, the Jewish community of Palestine still publicly refuses its help to the Administration in suppressing terrorism, on the ground that the Administration's policy is opposed to Jewish interests.* The converse of this attitude is clear, and its result, however much the Jewish leaders themselves may not wish it, has been to give active encouragement to the dissidents and freer scope to their activities ..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the Jews knew the problems Zionist terrorism was causing, but chose to do nothing about it.  So don't blame Arabs for doing it for them.
Click to expand...


Nothing you posted changed anything Billo. 5 Arab states who had nothing to do with the conflict attacked Israel, not the other way around.
They started the war with Israel.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> It is, really.  How people make claims and are unable to explain the reasons behind the claim.  Which means, they are people who think things, for no apparent reason.
Click to expand...


Like you, for example.


----------



## toastman

What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.


BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.


----------



## Mindful

http://cdn.jewsnews.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/516.jpg


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Like you, for example.


So you just want to be a little bitch, don't you?

I can give reasons for everything I say.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> http://cdn.jewsnews.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/516.jpg



6 million Jewish Israelis pose a mortal threat to 6 million Christians and Muslims under Israeli control. As was demonstrated this summer.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just want to be a little bitch, don't you?
> 
> I can give reasons for everything I say.
Click to expand...


No. I don't want to be a little bitch.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.
> 
> 
> BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.



The Arabs were defending their land from invading European terrorists.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.
> 
> 
> BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs were defending their land from invading European terrorists.
Click to expand...


The Crusaders?


----------



## montelatici

No the European Jews.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> No the European Jews.



Which ones?


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the European Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
Click to expand...


These ones:


----------



## Mindful

Don't bother me with your unnatural obsessions.


----------



## montelatici

Just facts.  I guess the Walter Cronkite report was too much for you. LOL


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.jewsnews.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/516.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 million Jewish Israelis pose a mortal threat to 6 million Christians and Muslims under Israeli control. As was demonstrated this summer.
Click to expand...


There were NOT six million Christians and Muslims firing rockets at Israel, liar!!!

You must hate it when hamas loses, hey!!!?

Greg


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.
> 
> 
> BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs were defending their land from invading European terrorists.
Click to expand...


First off, there was no invasion. I already dismantled that lie ten times. But as a pro Palestinians, you need to lie to get your point across.

Second, the 5 Arab states had nothing to do with anything. THEY are the ones who invaded the region and started a war with Israel. Israel did not start a war with them.
See what I mean when I say you post propaganda? You claim Israel started the war with 5 Arab states  

You are a pathetic piece of terrorist supporting trash Monti.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Just facts.  I guess the Walter Cronkite report was too much for you. LOL


5 Arab states were defending themselves against ISrael? LOL !

You're one of a kind Monti !!


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the European Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These ones:
Click to expand...









.


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just facts.  I guess the Walter Cronkite report was too much for you. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Arab states were defending themselves against ISrael? LOL !
> 
> You're one of a kind Monti !!
Click to expand...


He is a card


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> No. I don't want to be a little bitch.


Then why would you infer I say things for no reason, when I've gone to great lengths to do the opposite?


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't want to be a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would you infer I say things for no reason, when I've gone to great lengths to do the opposite?
Click to expand...


You tell me.


----------



## Mindful

Had to look up Walter Kronkite.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> You tell me.


You want me to tell you why you said something?

You're nothing but a fuckin' little troll playing word games.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.
> 
> 
> BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs were defending their land from invading European terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there was no invasion. I already dismantled that lie ten times. But as a pro Palestinians, you need to lie to get your point across.
> 
> Second, the 5 Arab states had nothing to do with anything. THEY are the ones who invaded the region and started a war with Israel. Israel did not start a war with them.
> See what I mean when I say you post propaganda? You claim Israel started the war with 5 Arab states
> 
> You are a pathetic piece of terrorist supporting trash Monti.
Click to expand...

 
Of course there was an invasion by at least 2  definitions of the word: 


 
an incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity.

an unwelcome intrusion into another's domain.

What do you call people from another continent that go to a place and then settle and displace (killing many) the local inhabitants?  A picnic?

The Arab states did not invade the region, they are in the region. The Arab states were attempting to prevent the Jews from killing and/or ethnically cleansing the Palestinian Muslims and Christians. Israel started the war by attacking the Muslims and Christians.  How difficult is that to get through your thick head. That they were unable to prevent the ethnic cleansing and killing of the Christians and Muslims does not change the facts.


----------



## docmauser1

Billo_Really said:


> You're nothing but a fuckin' little troll playing word games.


Drivel.


----------



## docmauser1

montelatici said:


> The Arab states did not invade the region, they are in the region. The Arab states were attempting to prevent the Jews from killing and/or ethnically cleansing the Palestinian Muslims and Christians. Israel started the war by attacking the Muslims and Christians.  How difficult is that to get through your thick head. That they were unable to prevent the ethnic cleansing and killing of the Christians and Muslims does not change the facts.


Drivel.


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.
> 
> 
> BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs were defending their land from invading European terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there was no invasion. I already dismantled that lie ten times. But as a pro Palestinians, you need to lie to get your point across.
> 
> Second, the 5 Arab states had nothing to do with anything. THEY are the ones who invaded the region and started a war with Israel. Israel did not start a war with them.
> See what I mean when I say you post propaganda? You claim Israel started the war with 5 Arab states
> 
> You are a pathetic piece of terrorist supporting trash Monti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there was an invasion by at least 2  definitions of the word:
> 
> 
> 
> an incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity.
> an unwelcome intrusion into another's domain.
> 
> What do you call people from another continent that go to a place and then settle and displace (killing many) the local inhabitants?  A picnic?
> 
> The Arab states did not invade the region, they are in the region. The Arab states were attempting to prevent the Jews from killing and/or ethnically cleansing the Palestinian Muslims and Christians. Israel started the war by attacking the Muslims and Christians.  How difficult is that to get through your thick head. That they were unable to prevent the ethnic cleansing and killing of the Christians and Muslims does not change the facts.
Click to expand...


Mandate was not part of the arab states that invaded Israel.  They invaded land that was not theirs.  Still playing your games.
The arabs did invade in the 7th Century.  They were not native to Israel of the coastal region of the eastern Mediterranean.  Till Mohammed, they were a series of differing tribes and city states.  They did not have a united identity.  Even now some still identify as tribe first and foremost, not as "arab".
Tribes can invade the tribal land of others, one or more arab states can invade the land of other arab states.  Arab states invaded the land of Israel.  What the H. E. double toothpicks do you think is happening elsewhere in the in the region?
Perhaps you should question the thickness of your own head before complaining about others.


----------



## montelatici

The Arab states intervened in an attempt to stop Israel from killing and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims.  They were unsuccessful in stopping the killing and ethnic cleansing of the Christians and Muslims.  That they were unsuccessful in preventing the ethnic cleansing and killing of Christians and Muslims doesn't change the facts.

The U.S., Britain, France NATO have often  intervened to stop ethnic cleansing and killing.


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> The Arab states intervened in an attempt to stop Israel from killing and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims.  They were unsuccessful in stopping the killing and ethnic cleansing of the Christians and Muslims.  That they were unsuccessful in preventing the ethnic cleansing and killing of Christians and Muslims doesn't change the facts.
> 
> The U.S., Britain, France NATO have often  intervened to stop ethnic cleansing and killing.



Sad think is you really believe that cr@p.  By their own admission, they invaded to destroy Israel.  Syria killed more palestinians that Israel has.  Refugees were crushed under the treads of the syrian tanks.  They didn't care how many actually left, they told them to leave but no that they would be treated hospitably in the arab states.  Refugees were treated like animals by their arab brethren.
And you think they invaded Israel to save the palestinians?  At lease you admitted they invaded.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to tell you why you said something?
> 
> You're nothing but a fuckin' little troll playing word games.
Click to expand...


What else is there to do with someone of your level of IQ? 

Discuss something rationally?


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't want to be a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would you infer I say things for no reason, when I've gone to great lengths to do the opposite?
Click to expand...


Because you never back up your arguments with facts!! All you have are some feral comments without foundation , or worse, Hamas propaganda!!! Being a Hamas useful idiot is hardly a commendation!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Had to look up Walter Kronkite.



Vietnam fame; he got that wrong too and a few million yellow people died as a consequence.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

montelatici said:


> The Arab states intervened in an attempt to stop Israel from killing and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims.  They were unsuccessful in stopping the killing and ethnic cleansing of the Christians and Muslims.  That they were unsuccessful in preventing the ethnic cleansing and killing of Christians and Muslims doesn't change the facts.
> 
> The U.S., Britain, France NATO have often  intervened to stop ethnic cleansing and killing.



OMG, that is just such bull.  You should feel ashamed of yourself, spreading all the lies that you do.  If there is a God, he must be appalled.  MURDER is never the solution, and you are backing murderous regime.

The Palestinian regime is even known to have killed their own people.


----------



## Mindful

How about this,Greg?

I asked the manager of the Macdonalds I was at, where he came from.

He said: Jordan - Palestine. 

Interesting, don't you think?


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> What else is there to do with someone of your level of IQ?


Don't talk about my IQ, when you sit there and talk like a 12 year old.



Mindful said:


> Discuss something rationally?


I was.  You inferred something about me that is not true.  I asked you why you said that.  You indicated I should answer that for you.  That's pretty irrational.  It's also retarded.

The only ones who don't answer direct questions, _*are trolls.*_


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> OMG, that is just such bull.  You should feel ashamed of yourself, spreading all the lies that you do.  If there is a God, he must be appalled.  MURDER is never the solution, and you are backing murderous regime.
> 
> The Palestinian regime is even known to have killed their own people.


Here's what the Arab League stated in a cable to the UN as the reasons they invaded Palestine...



> _"Now that the Mandate over Palestine has come to an end, *leaving no legally constituted authority behind in order to administer law and order* in the country and afford the necessary and adequate protection to life and property, the Arab States declare as follows:
> _
> _"(e) ... * The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves.* For these reasons, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine.*_​


That was their stated goal, not the destruction of Israel.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else is there to do with someone of your level of IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk about my IQ, when you sit there and talk like a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss something rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was.  You inferred something about me that is not true.  I asked you why you said that.  You indicated I should answer that for you.  That's pretty irrational.  It's also retarded.
> 
> The only ones who don't answer direct questions, _*are trolls.*_
Click to expand...


Touchy touchy.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Because you never back up your arguments with facts!!


Give me 3 examples of that?




gtopa1 said:


> All you have are some feral comments without foundation , or worse, Hamas propaganda!!! Being a Hamas useful idiot is hardly a commendation!!
> 
> Greg


Here's a short list of the sources I use.  Which ones are Hamas propaganda sites?

un.org
ICRC
AI
Haaretz
Jerusalem Post
GR
Alternet​


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Touchy touchy.


Typical troll response.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What propaganda did he post? Please show me liar.
> 
> 
> BTW, the attacks were started by the terrorist Arabs, way before the 1940's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs were defending their land from invading European terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there was no invasion. I already dismantled that lie ten times. But as a pro Palestinians, you need to lie to get your point across.
> 
> Second, the 5 Arab states had nothing to do with anything. THEY are the ones who invaded the region and started a war with Israel. Israel did not start a war with them.
> See what I mean when I say you post propaganda? You claim Israel started the war with 5 Arab states
> 
> You are a pathetic piece of terrorist supporting trash Monti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there was an invasion by at least 2  definitions of the word:
> 
> 
> 
> an incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity.
> an unwelcome intrusion into another's domain.
> 
> What do you call people from another continent that go to a place and then settle and displace (killing many) the local inhabitants?  A picnic?
> 
> The Arab states did not invade the region, they are in the region. The Arab states were attempting to prevent the Jews from killing and/or ethnically cleansing the Palestinian Muslims and Christians. Israel started the war by attacking the Muslims and Christians.  How difficult is that to get through your thick head. That they were unable to prevent the ethnic cleansing and killing of the Christians and Muslims does not change the facts.
Click to expand...


Wow Monti. I am astonished at how incredibly stupid you are. I already showed you that the 'incursion' definition does not apply to the European immigration. Here is the  example, from the same place that you got the definition:

Definitio: an incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity.
Example: "stadium guards are preparing for another invasion of fans"

"What do you call people from another continent that go to a place and then settle and displace (killing many) the local inhabitants?  A picnic?"

Again, any expulsions happened during the war in which 5 Arab states invaded the region. It has NOTHING to do with the immigration you moron. 

"The Arab states did not invade the Region"

Now this Monti, this is by FAR the dumbest thing you've ever posted !! Are you half retarded ? Of course they invaded the region! 

"they are in the region."

So Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan, Syria and Iraq were in the region? What are you talking about ? The day AFTER Israel declared independence, they invaded Palestine and immediately attacked Israel:

On 14 May 1948, David Ben-Gurion declared the establishment of a Jewish state in Eretz-Israel to be known as the State of Israel, a few hours before the termination of the Mandate at midnight.[127] On 15 May 1948, Iraq and the neighboring Arab states, Egypt, Jordan (Transjordan) and Syria, invaded what had just ceased to be the territory of the British Mandate,[128][129] *and immediately attacked Jewish settlements*.[13

The little 13 at the end is a link to source of this quote. 

1948 Arab Israeli War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

5 Arab states attacked Israel, not the other way around. They even threatened before that if Israel came into existence, that they would attack. 
Do you not see that you just made a MASSIVE fool out of yourself ? You truly are a pathetic propaganda spewing liar . 
I win. You lose. Fail. Again.


----------



## toastman

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab states intervened in an attempt to stop Israel from killing and ethnically cleansing the Christians and Muslims.  They were unsuccessful in stopping the killing and ethnic cleansing of the Christians and Muslims.  That they were unsuccessful in preventing the ethnic cleansing and killing of Christians and Muslims doesn't change the facts.
> 
> The U.S., Britain, France NATO have often  intervened to stop ethnic cleansing and killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad think is you really believe that cr@p.  By their own admission, they invaded to destroy Israel.  Syria killed more palestinians that Israel has.  Refugees were crushed under the treads of the syrian tanks.  They didn't care how many actually left, they told them to leave but no that they would be treated hospitably in the arab states.  Refugees were treated like animals by their arab brethren.
> And you think they invaded Israel to save the palestinians?  At lease you admitted they invaded.
Click to expand...


It is very sad that Monti has been so brainwashed, that he actually believes that garbage. He must have a PHD in Arab propaganda.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that is just such bull.  You should feel ashamed of yourself, spreading all the lies that you do.  If there is a God, he must be appalled.  MURDER is never the solution, and you are backing murderous regime.
> 
> The Palestinian regime is even known to have killed their own people.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the Arab League stated in a cable to the UN as the reasons they invaded Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Now that the Mandate over Palestine has come to an end, *leaving no legally constituted authority behind in order to administer law and order* in the country and afford the necessary and adequate protection to life and property, the Arab States declare as follows:
> _
> _"(e) ... * The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves.* For these reasons, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine.*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was their stated goal, not the destruction of Israel.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with my post?


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> How about this,Greg?
> 
> I asked the manager of the Macdonalds I was at, where he came from.
> 
> He said: Jordan - Palestine.
> 
> Interesting, don't you think?



Jordan IS the home of the Palestinian people. That is why they offered Arafat the Vice-Prime Minister.

Yasser Arafat offered leading role in Jordan - Telegraph

But Arafat wanted to kill Jews more. What a scumbucket!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that is just such bull.  You should feel ashamed of yourself, spreading all the lies that you do.  If there is a God, he must be appalled.  MURDER is never the solution, and you are backing murderous regime.
> 
> The Palestinian regime is even known to have killed their own people.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the Arab League stated in a cable to the UN as the reasons they invaded Palestine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Now that the Mandate over Palestine has come to an end, *leaving no legally constituted authority behind in order to administer law and order* in the country and afford the necessary and adequate protection to life and property, the Arab States declare as follows:
> _
> _"(e) ... * The recent disturbances in Palestine further constitute a serious and direct threat to peace and security within the territories of the Arab States themselves.* For these reasons, and considering that the security of Palestine is a sacred trust for them, and out of anxiousness to check the further deterioration of the prevailing conditions and to prevent the spread of disorder and lawlessness into the neighbouring Arab lands, and in order to fill the vacuum created by the termination of the Mandate and the failure to replace it by any legally constituted authority, *the Arab Governments find themselves compelled to intervene for the sole purpose of restoring peace and security and establishing law and order in Palestine.*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was their stated goal, not the destruction of Israel.
Click to expand...


You have again attempted to delegitimise the State of Israel. Israel was and is the lawfully Constituted Authority over Israeli lands. The extent of those lands are now unclear due to the Wars that have been imposed on Israel. That Hamas haven't got over their lust for killing Jews is amazing!!! But damn them!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you never back up your arguments with facts!!
> 
> 
> 
> Give me 3 examples of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have are some feral comments without foundation , or worse, Hamas propaganda!!! Being a Hamas useful idiot is hardly a commendation!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a short list of the sources I use.  Which ones are Hamas propaganda sites?
> 
> un.org
> ICRC
> AI
> Haaretz
> Jerusalem Post
> GR
> Alternet​
Click to expand...


Glad you don't deny being a Hamas useful idiot!!

Greg


----------



## MaryL

Is it  perfectly acceptable for Arabs  to attack Jews praying peaceably in temple?  Normal people think NOT.


----------



## montelatici

MaryL said:


> Is it  perfectly acceptable for Arabs  to attack Jews praying peaceably in temple?  Normal people think NOT.


 
Normal people think it is less normal to kill hundreds of children over a period of a few weeks.


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touchy touchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical troll response.
Click to expand...


Do you think that what you have to say is of the utmost importance that I should stand to attention, rooted to the spot, listening to it?


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> What does that have to do with my post?


You said *montelatici's *reason the Arab states invaded was bullshit.  Then you went on and acted like what he said was "out there" and whack.  I provided evidence that the only thing that was whack, was your response to his post.  Because the Arab armies went in to restore law and order and stop the ethnic cleansing Jewish terrorist groups were committing.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> Do you think that what you have to say is of the utmost importance that I should stand to attention, rooted to the spot, listening to it?


No.  But when I ask you a direct question, I do expect you to answer it.  Especially, when that question happens to be asking you to explain something you said.

Do you think you're so important you don't have to explain the things you say?


----------



## Billo_Really

MaryL said:


> Is it  perfectly acceptable for Arabs  to attack Jews praying peaceably in temple?  Normal people think NOT.


Is it perfectly acceptable for Israeli's to shoot at people fishing and farming?


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Glad you don't deny being a Hamas useful idiot!!
> 
> Greg


I didn't say anything close to that.

If you're too pussy to answer a direct question, so be it.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You have again attempted to delegitimise the State of Israel. Israel was and is the lawfully Constituted Authority over Israeli lands. The extent of those lands are now unclear due to the Wars that have been imposed on Israel. That Hamas haven't got over their lust for killing Jews is amazing!!! But damn them!!
> 
> Greg


You live in a fantasy world.  If you want to just "make up" the things I say, just let me know and I'll back out and you can pontificate all you want.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post?
> 
> 
> 
> You said *montelatici's *reason the Arab states invaded was bullshit.  Then you went on and acted like what he said was "out there" and whack.  I provided evidence that the only thing that was whack, was your response to his post.  Because the Arab armies went in to restore law and order and stop the ethnic cleansing Jewish terrorist groups were committing.
Click to expand...


It is bullshit, just like everything you and he post about this topic.  Big smelly pile of bullshit.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it  perfectly acceptable for Arabs  to attack Jews praying peaceably in temple?  Normal people think NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it perfectly acceptable for Israeli's to shoot at people fishing and farming?
Click to expand...


If they're firing off rockets then yes!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> It is bullshit, just like everything you and he post about this topic.  Big smelly pile of bullshit.


Care to _"prove"_ it's bullshit?

Instead of simply _"labeling"_ it as bullshit?


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> If they're firing off rockets then yes!!
> 
> Greg


They weren't firing rockets. 

They were fishing and farming.

Care to revise your answer?


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is bullshit, just like everything you and he post about this topic.  Big smelly pile of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to _"prove"_ it's bullshit?
> 
> Instead of simply _"labeling"_ it as bullshit?
Click to expand...


I think that most of the things you post relating to Israel/Palestinian conflict are bullshit.  Do I have proof of that?  No, that is my personal opinion.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is bullshit, just like everything you and he post about this topic.  Big smelly pile of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to _"prove"_ it's bullshit?
> 
> Instead of simply _"labeling"_ it as bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that most of the things you post relating to Israel/Palestinian conflict are bullshit.  Do I have proof of that?  No, that is my personal opinion.
Click to expand...


You are quite correct. Billo is full of it. I have cited reputable sources repeatedly showing that his comments are vitriolic Jewbashing. Others have done the same. his useful idiocy to hamas is based on Jewloathing. I wonder why that is?

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You are quite correct. Billo is full of it. I have cited reputable sources repeatedly showing that his comments are vitriolic Jewbashing. Others have done the same. his useful idiocy to hamas is based on Jewloathing. I wonder why that is?
> 
> Greg


If you "know" what its based on, why are you "wondering"?

That's kind of an oxymoron, doncha think?


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> I think that most of the things you post relating to Israel/Palestinian conflict are bullshit.  Do I have proof of that?  No, that is my personal opinion.


I don't argue what someone believes.

You're free to believe whatever you want.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite correct. Billo is full of it. I have cited reputable sources repeatedly showing that his comments are vitriolic Jewbashing. Others have done the same. his useful idiocy to hamas is based on Jewloathing. I wonder why that is?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> If you "know" what its based on, why are you "wondering"?
> 
> That's kind of an oxymoron, doncha think?
Click to expand...


Only to a moron. However, the cause of the Jewloathing is a point of conjecture. Is hamas such a love in your life that you can't abide Jews because of it? Of course it is!! 

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Only to a moron. However, the cause of the Jewloathing is a point of conjecture. Is hamas such a love in your life that you can't abide Jews because of it? Of course it is!!
> 
> Greg


This is not a religious issue.  Why are you trying to make it one?


----------



## Mindful

It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel


Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.

Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!


----------



## Mindful

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.
> 
> Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.
> 
> Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think it's TIME for everyone to  STOP personally ABUSING EACH OTHER.........THIS IS AS YOU ALL SHOULD KNOW BY NOW......IS  ONLY THELIQ'S / STEVE'S DOMAIN....just sayin


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.
> 
> Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!
Click to expand...

Fuck you and fuck California scumbag


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.
> 
> Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you and fuck California scumbag
Click to expand...

Come on Toastie,enough fcuking around for one day....steve.....everyone just chill.Toastie trust you and yours are well.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.
> 
> Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's TIME for everyone to  STOP personally ABUSING EACH OTHER.........THIS IS AS YOU ALL SHOULD KNOW BY NOW......IS  ONLY THELIQ'S / STEVE'S DOMAIN....just sayin
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

Mindful said:


>


I can always take solace in the fact that when someone wants to play the asshole game, I'm better at it than most.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how the Knesset makes it a law to commemorate this day and also outlawed the commemoration of Nakba Day.
> 
> Screw your commemoration and fuck Israel!
Click to expand...

Indeed you are a loathsome anti-Semite. I accuse you, and your words convict you.



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can always take solace in the fact that when someone wants to play the asshole game, I'm better at it than most.
Click to expand...


Well: you sure are a pure and unadulterated specimen indeed. 

I agree with Mindful!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a moron. However, the cause of the Jewloathing is a point of conjecture. Is hamas such a love in your life that you can't abide Jews because of it? Of course it is!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a religious issue.  Why are you trying to make it one?
Click to expand...



Jewish ain't just relig old son!! BTW: Is it true what those folk from UCI say about Long Beach being a place where you can't step out of your car without stepping on or meeting a dog turd??

Just askin'!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Just wondering what the racist anti-Semites make of this??



> It is sometimes forgotten – and often not even known – that the UN partition resolution was the first-ever blueprint for a “two states for two peoples” solution. Regrettably, while Jewish leaders accepted the resolution, Arab and Palestinian leaders did not, and by their own acknowledgment, launched a war of aggression against the nascent Jewish state as well as a war against the Jewish nationals living in their respective countries.
> 
> Indeed, the documentary evidence demonstrates a series of repressive measures against Jews, including denationalization, dispossession, arbitrary arrest and detention, torture and murder, and forced expulsion.
> 
> 
> Read more: It's time to remember the Jewish refugees | Irwin Cotler | The Blogs | The Times of Israel It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook



And the Arabs only went into Israel to stop the Jews. Liars!!

Greg


----------



## montelatici

gtopa1 said:


> Just wondering what the racist anti-Semites make of this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes forgotten – and often not even known – that the UN partition resolution was the first-ever blueprint for a “two states for two peoples” solution. Regrettably, while Jewish leaders accepted the resolution, Arab and Palestinian leaders did not, and by their own acknowledgment, launched a war of aggression against the nascent Jewish state as well as a war against the Jewish nationals living in their respective countries.
> 
> Indeed, the documentary evidence demonstrates a series of repressive measures against Jews, including denationalization, dispossession, arbitrary arrest and detention, torture and murder, and forced expulsion.
> 
> 
> Read more: It's time to remember the Jewish refugees | Irwin Cotler | The Blogs | The Times of Israel It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Arabs only went into Israel to stop the Jews. Liars!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Of course, what other reason would they go?  To stop the Christians and Muslims? By the way, citing Israeli media is pretty darn stupid if you you are trying to make a point.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering what the racist anti-Semites make of this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sometimes forgotten – and often not even known – that the UN partition resolution was the first-ever blueprint for a “two states for two peoples” solution. Regrettably, while Jewish leaders accepted the resolution, Arab and Palestinian leaders did not, and by their own acknowledgment, launched a war of aggression against the nascent Jewish state as well as a war against the Jewish nationals living in their respective countries.
> 
> Indeed, the documentary evidence demonstrates a series of repressive measures against Jews, including denationalization, dispossession, arbitrary arrest and detention, torture and murder, and forced expulsion.
> 
> 
> Read more: It's time to remember the Jewish refugees | Irwin Cotler | The Blogs | The Times of Israel It s time to remember the Jewish refugees Irwin Cotler The Blogs The Times of Israel
> Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Arabs only went into Israel to stop the Jews. Liars!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, what other reason would they go?  To stop the Christians and Muslims? By the way, citing Israeli media is pretty darn stupid if you you are trying to make a point.
Click to expand...



No it's not!


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Jewish ain't just relig old son!! BTW: Is it true what those folk from UCI say about Long Beach being a place where you can't step out of your car without stepping on or meeting a dog turd??
> 
> Just askin'!
> 
> Greg


No, that's not true.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Indeed you are a loathsome anti-Semite. I accuse you, and your words convict you.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Don't confuse your perception of what I say, with what I say.

Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are a loathsome anti-Semite. I accuse you, and your words convict you.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Don't confuse your perception of what I say, with what I say.
> 
> Why would I hate Jews?
Click to expand...


Anne Frank House - Teachers Portal - Pupils questions Why did Hitler hate Jews 

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> Anne Frank House - Teachers Portal - Pupils questions Why did Hitler hate Jews
> 
> Greg


Okay, since you posted something that has nothing to do with me, I'll re-phrase my question...

_*..."Why do you want me to hate Jews?"*_
*
*


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute rubbish you goy twerp.
> British public more pro-Palestinian than French or Americans
> PS Scrounger, still living off tax payers Whats wrong with making sandwiches ?
Click to expand...




 Still trolling and posting personal abuse because you don't have the intelligence to do any other.
 Nothing wrong with making sandwiches, I make them all the time. Still waiting for a link from you to prove your claim that I am living of the taxpayers when I ACTUALLY PAY TAXES


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?







 Some are, and far too many for comfort.


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
Click to expand...






 Will the Scottish government do ?

Racist incidents in Scotland

Or this

Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Frank House - Teachers Portal - Pupils questions Why did Hitler hate Jews
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you posted something that has nothing to do with me, I'll re-phrase my question...
> 
> _*..."Why do you want me to hate Jews?"*_
Click to expand...




 This  is you  "  Billo said that all Palestinians problems had been caused by the Jews. Many people believed him  "


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Frank House - Teachers Portal - Pupils questions Why did Hitler hate Jews
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you posted something that has nothing to do with me, I'll re-phrase my question...
> 
> _*..."Why do you want me to hate Jews?"*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  is you  "  Billo said that all Palestinians problems had been caused by the Jews. Many people believed him  "
Click to expand...


The Palestinians blame the Jews the same way that the Mafia blames the police. lmao

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> The Palestinians blame the Jews the same way that the Mafia blames the police. lmao
> 
> Greg


Don't fuckin' change the subject!  We ain't talkin' bout the Pals, buckwheat, we're talkin' bout me!  Why do you want me to hate Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> This  is you  "  Billo said that all Palestinians problems had been caused by the Jews. Many people believed him  "


You're one of the biggest liars at this website and you definitely don't let people down.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians blame the Jews the same way that the Mafia blames the police. lmao
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fuckin' change the subject!  We ain't talkin' bout the Pals, buckwheat, we're talkin' bout me!  Why do you want me to hate Jews?
Click to expand...


I really don't give a rat's about you. Your views are racist and perverted. Oh: and I'm not black. But hey: racist against Jews; racist against blacks; indeed you ARE consistent!!

Greg


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
Click to expand...


Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...

I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....

I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"

Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?

Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?


----------



## gtopa1

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
Click to expand...


"The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"

Say "Scots love the English" with a straight face!!!

Greg


----------



## Humanity

gtopa1 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Say "Scots love the English" with a straight face!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Say "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations" and provide links that PROVE that statement.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> I really don't give a rat's about you.


What are you doing, carrying around a rats ass?  That's kind of weird!




gtopa1 said:


> Your views are racist and perverted.


And why is that?




gtopa1 said:


> Oh: and I'm not black.


Who said you were?




gtopa1 said:


> But hey: racist against Jews;


Why is that?




gtopa1 said:


> racist against blacks;


And why is that?



gtopa1 said:


> indeed you ARE consistent!!
> 
> Greg


That's the difference between you and I.  I'm consistent; whereas you waffle more than IHOP.


----------



## gtopa1

Humanity said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Say "Scots love the English" with a straight face!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations" and provide links that PROVE that statement.
Click to expand...


Have you read any Shakespeare? Recall Shylock; 



> _Shylock_: If a Jew wrong a Christian, what is his humility? Revenge. If a Christian wrong a Jew, what should his sufferance be by Christian example? Why, revenge. The villany you teach me, I will execute, and it shall go hard but I will better the instruction.



The villainies brought upon the Jews was well known to the Bard, and related more to the UK than Continental Europe. The tragedy of Shylock was that he sought revenge and death to a member of the tormenting dominant society; and the Bard is quite clear that this was learned from those who persecuted Jews...the tormentors themselves. I have no sympathy for Shylock because he showed himself no better than those who were his tormentors.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't give a rat's about you.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing, carrying around a rats ass?  That's kind of weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your views are racist and perverted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh: and I'm not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you were?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hey: racist against Jews;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> racist against blacks;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed you ARE consistent!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the difference between you and I.  I'm consistent; whereas you waffle more than IHOP.
Click to expand...


The term "buckwheat" is a racist pejorative when used in the context of your post. It is applied to blacks as a putdown. You calling me "buckwheat" is a racist slur!! You are indeed consistent!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> The term "buckwheat" is a racist pejorative when used in the context of your post.


Wrong!  It's a racist pejorative when used with your perception of my post.  Which leads one to wonder, maybe you're the racist?




gtopa1 said:


> It is applied to blacks as a putdown. You calling me "buckwheat" is a racist slur!!


That is "your" interpretation of what I said.  You "chose" to perceive my post in that way.  That was "your" decision to think it was racist.  Fucking own it!

And why can't you answer any of the questions I asked?  I find it odd that you keep making claims about someone, but are unable (or unwilling) to explain the reason behind those claims.


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term "buckwheat" is a racist pejorative when used in the context of your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  It's a racist pejorative when used with your perception of my post.  Which leads one to wonder, maybe you're the racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is applied to blacks as a putdown. You calling me "buckwheat" is a racist slur!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is "your" interpretation of what I said.  You "chose" to perceive my post in that way.  That was "your" decision to think it was racist.  Fucking own it!
> 
> And why can't you answer any of the questions I asked?  I find it odd that you keep making claims about someone, but are unable (or unwilling) to explain the reason behind those claims.
Click to expand...


You are a racist. Own it!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Billo_Really said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term "buckwheat" is a racist pejorative when used in the context of your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!  It's a racist pejorative when used with your perception of my post.  Which leads one to wonder, maybe you're the racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is applied to blacks as a putdown. You calling me "buckwheat" is a racist slur!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is "your" interpretation of what I said.  You "chose" to perceive my post in that way.  That was "your" decision to think it was racist.  Fucking own it!
> 
> And why can't you answer any of the questions I asked?  I find it odd that you keep making claims about someone, but are unable (or unwilling) to explain the reason behind those claims.
Click to expand...




> Expert:  Guru_Guy replied 6 years ago.
> Hello,
> 
> The term "buckwheat" definitely has racial connotations and is considered a slur. The origin of term is a black character on "Our Gang" aka "Little Rascals" which were a series of movie shorts in the 1920's and 1930's. The Buckwheat character was black and played into various racial stereotypes.
> 
> But being called a racial slur does not necessarily make a civil rights case for someone. If such name calling was repeated, it could certainly be considered racial harassment. But a one time incident would not likely be considered harassment.
> 
> Read more: Is calling a black man Buckwheat a recongized racial slur



You are an IGNORANT racist!!

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You are a racist. Own it!!!
> 
> Greg


What's to own?

You can't explain why you think I'm a racist.  Until you do, there's no substance to your post.  Just bullshit repetitions.


----------



## Billo_Really

gtopa1 said:


> You are an IGNORANT racist!!
> 
> Greg


And you're a dumbass providing a source that shoots down your argument and validates mine.

According to your source...



> _Is calling a black man Buckwheat a recongized racial slur_


...so since you're not a black man, my use of the term Buckwheat, does not satisfy your qualifier for a *"recognized racial slur".  *And since it's not considered a racial slur, I'm not a racist for using it.


----------



## Humanity

gtopa1 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Say "Scots love the English" with a straight face!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations" and provide links that PROVE that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read any Shakespeare? Recall Shylock;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shylock_: If a Jew wrong a Christian, what is his humility? Revenge. If a Christian wrong a Jew, what should his sufferance be by Christian example? Why, revenge. The villany you teach me, I will execute, and it shall go hard but I will better the instruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The villainies brought upon the Jews was well known to the Bard, and related more to the UK than Continental Europe. The tragedy of Shylock was that he sought revenge and death to a member of the tormenting dominant society; and the Bard is quite clear that this was learned from those who persecuted Jews...the tormentors themselves. I have no sympathy for Shylock because he showed himself no better than those who were his tormentors.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


And Shakespeare has what exactly to do with Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations...???

Can you actually provide links that PROVE that statement? 

Phoney can't, it looks like you can't either!


----------



## Billo_Really

Humanity said:


> And Shakespeare has what exactly to do with Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations...???
> 
> Can you actually provide links that PROVE that statement?
> 
> Phoney can't, it looks like you can't either!


Well, Bush read two Shakespeare's.

How 'bout that?


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  is you  "  Billo said that all Palestinians problems had been caused by the Jews. Many people believed him  "
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the biggest liars at this website and you definitely don't let people down.
Click to expand...




 Whats wrong don't like seeing what others see you as, does it upset you that much. Are you denting that this is what you say and believe ?


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
Click to expand...





 Nope because you are not reading the links correctly then are you


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> Whats wrong don't like seeing what others see you as, does it upset you that much. Are you denting that this is what you say and believe ?


First off, anyone who has read an aggregate number of my posts, can tell I don't give a shit what people think of me.

And second, WTF is "denting"?  Does that have something to do with Bucky "fucking" Dent?


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Say "Scots love the English" with a straight face!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations" and provide links that PROVE that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read any Shakespeare? Recall Shylock;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shylock_: If a Jew wrong a Christian, what is his humility? Revenge. If a Christian wrong a Jew, what should his sufferance be by Christian example? Why, revenge. The villany you teach me, I will execute, and it shall go hard but I will better the instruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The villainies brought upon the Jews was well known to the Bard, and related more to the UK than Continental Europe. The tragedy of Shylock was that he sought revenge and death to a member of the tormenting dominant society; and the Bard is quite clear that this was learned from those who persecuted Jews...the tormentors themselves. I have no sympathy for Shylock because he showed himself no better than those who were his tormentors.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Shakespeare has what exactly to do with Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations...???
> 
> Can you actually provide links that PROVE that statement?
> 
> Phoney can't, it looks like you can't either!
Click to expand...




Overview USSA s Is Scotland a racist country debate - Strathclyde Telegraph - The Student Newspaper at Strathclyde University in Glasgow

How racist is Scotland Herald Scotland

Aberdeen is worst city for racism - The Scotsman

MSPs demand action is taken after figures reveal anti-English racism is on the rise in Scotland - Daily Record


 Just a few of the many thousands of links


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong don't like seeing what others see you as, does it upset you that much. Are you denting that this is what you say and believe ?
> 
> 
> 
> First off, anyone who has read an aggregate number of my posts, can tell I don't give a shit what people think of me.
> 
> And second, WTF is "denting"?  Does that have something to do with Bucky "fucking" Dent?
Click to expand...




 A typo, try looking at your keyboard to see if you can work it out.


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> A typo, try looking at your keyboard to see if you can work it out.


Nothing to work out on my end.

I'm all that (and a bucket of chicken)!


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are, and far too many for comfort.
Click to expand...


Some are, and don't know they are. It's as natural as breathing to them. An inherited cultural strain.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Scots realise what normal people think about Israel;
> 
> *Peter Jones: Israel losing battle of world opinion*
> 
> Peter Jones Israel losing battle of world opinion - The Scotsman
> 
> _Instead the evidence is that Israel is losing the battle for world opinion. A variety of non-governmental human rights organisations, including the UN Human Rights Council, have either accused the Israeli government of war crimes or are calling for an investigation into whether they have been committed. A good many western governments, normally supportive of Israel’s rights to self-defence, believe that its assaults on Gaza are utterly disproportionate to the attacks on it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations are hardly in a position to make that observation.
> 
> I wonder what world opinion is now after the unwarranted and illegal attack on innocent Israelis worshipping in a Synagogue. From what I am hearing the majority of people want the Israelis to take punitive action against the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your BS Phoney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Scottish government do ?
> 
> Racist incidents in Scotland
> 
> Or this
> 
> Racism in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> As of 11 February 2011 attacks on Muslims in Scotland have contributed to a 20% increase in racist incidents over the past 12 months. Reports say every day in Scotland, 17 people are abused, threatened or violently attacked because of the colour of their skin, ethnicity or nationality. Statistics showed that just under 5,000 incidents of racism were recorded in 2009/10, a slight decrease from racist incidents recorded in 2008/9.[27]
> From 2004 to 2012 the rate of racist incidents has been around 5,000 incidents per year.[27] In 2011-12, there were 5,389 racist incidents recorded by the police, which is a 10% increase on the 4,911 racist incidents recorded in 2010-11.[27]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the links Phoney...
> 
> I have read through both the Scottish government and Wikipedia links that you provided....
> 
> I could find no support to your statement... "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Looks like it's yet another 'Phoney Fail'?
> 
> Sorry dude... Aren't you getting embarrassed yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Scots being the most RACIST and ANTISEMITIC of all nations"
> 
> Say "Scots love the English" with a straight face!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



Blame Mel Gibson and his sgian  dubh.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are, and far too many for comfort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are, and don't know they are. It's as natural as breathing to them. An inherited cultural strain.
Click to expand...




We have many anti-semites living in the UK and they side with the muslims, nearly all are so called left wing extremists like the UAF and ANL both affiliated to the Labour party.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are implying that the Great British public are natural anti-Semites ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are, and far too many for comfort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are, and don't know they are. It's as natural as breathing to them. An inherited cultural strain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have many anti-semites living in the UK and they side with the muslims, nearly all are so called left wing extremists like the UAF and ANL both affiliated to the Labour party.
Click to expand...



And some are your every day friends, who you naively didn't realise were liberals till certain issues surfaced.


----------



## montelatici

So, not only is Phoney an Israel Firster, he is also a rabid British neo-fascist right-winger.  No surprise actually. Phoney is probably one of those guys with the flags.


----------



## Humanity

montelatici said:


> So, not only is Phoney an Israel Firster, he is also a rabid British neo-fascist right-winger.  No surprise actually. Phoney is probably one of those guys with the flags.



Montelatici, sorry, but you really should not be posting this shit!

For all Phoney's 'issues' I don't believe that he is quite so low as to be involved in, nor have the views of the NF!

Also, you really cannot use this shit to, in some way, try and discredit Israel...


----------



## montelatici

Just discrediting Phoney, who from his anti-Muslim diatribes is in completely in concert with the NF.


----------



## Mindful

Big pro Israel demos  in Frankfurt, Germany, of all places.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Just discrediting Phoney, who from his anti-Muslim diatribes is in completely in concert with the NF.



You haven't discredited anybody.

Only yourself.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


>



Good one, Paul. More guts than any Hamas scum!!

Greg


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> So, not only is Phoney an Israel Firster, he is also a rabid British neo-fascist right-winger.  No surprise actually. Phoney is probably one of those guys with the flags.



"Phoney the Fascist" or "Fascist Phoney" I like it. Thanks for that and have a great New Year.


----------



## gtopa1

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, not only is Phoney an Israel Firster, he is also a rabid British neo-fascist right-winger.  No surprise actually. Phoney is probably one of those guys with the flags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phoney the Fascist" or "Fascist Phoney" I like it. Thanks for that and have a great New Year.
Click to expand...

You like the "Death to Jews" fraternity. Peas in a pod!!

Greg


----------



## Challenger

What's a "Death to Jews fraternity"?


----------



## Mindful

http://www.algemeiner.com/2015/01/04/exploring-how-the-world-turned-against-israel/inst-israel/

While people and countries quite often respond cravenly to such incentives, they seldom like to admit it even to themselves. What made it easier in this case was the rise of a new paradigm of progressive thought: multiculturalism or race-consciousness. The struggle of “the rest against the West,” or of “people of color” against “the white man” replaced the older model of proletariat versus bourgeoisie as the central moral drama of world history.  In this paradigm, the Arabs, notwithstanding their regressive social and political practices, assumed a place among the forces of virtue and progress while the Israelis were consigned to the ranks of the villains and reactionaries.

Championed by the Left’s networks of organizations and intellectuals, a Palestinian state became a kind of Holy Grail to enlightened opinion, even while almost no one gave a fig for the aspirations of the Kurds or Tibetans or numerous other bereft peoples. Whether this state would rise alongside Israel or in place of it was of secondary concern.


----------



## montelatici

So, you agree that Palestinian  non-Jews (Christians and Muslims) should be kept under Jew rule in Palestine even though they equal or out number Jews in the area controlled by Jews.  How long can that last?


----------

